# Corrupt a wish!



## juicy_mokro (Apr 23, 2008)

Okay here's an example...

Poster 1:

I wish i had a girl
Poster 2:

Granted, but your girl had aids
I wish I had new socks...

-- 

I'll start:

I wish jennifer lopez was my girl


----------



## zeckyD (Apr 23, 2008)

Granted  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! but jennfer lopez was a guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I wish i had ps3 ...


----------



## Jax (Apr 23, 2008)

Granted, but it's too heavy for you to take it.

I wish I had a cookie!


----------



## DiNo29 (Apr 23, 2008)

Granted ! But it can only plays Wii games  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit : oops too late. Well for the cookie :
Granted ! But it's raspberry flavored.

I wish the TF2 update would finally comes out.


----------



## redact (Apr 23, 2008)

granted, but it is made by the guy who made elf bowling
i wish i had some barbaque ribs


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 23, 2008)

Granted, but the were sourced from a tribe in Papua New Guinea

I wish I had a guillotine...


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 23, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Granted, but the were sourced from a tribe in Papua New Guinea
> 
> I wish I had a guillotine...




Granted, but its used on you.

I wish I could go back to england...


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 23, 2008)

Granted but on arrival, your relatives pick you back home to Egypt? (I think =])

I wish I had more money to spend on beauty and cosmetics


----------



## Westside (Apr 23, 2008)

Granted, but they make you look 29 years older.
I wish I had a wish...


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 23, 2008)

Granted, but I thought you said "wash", enjoy your hot bath.
I wish I wasn't allergic to cats.


----------



## Westside (Apr 23, 2008)

Granted, but now you are allergic to everything but cats.
I wish I had an XBOX 360....


----------



## azotyp (Apr 23, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I wish I had an XBOX 360....


Granted but rrod on arrival

I wish I would rule the world.


----------



## hankchill (Apr 23, 2008)

azotyp said:
			
		

> I wish I would rule the world.



Granted, but the world you are to rule is a star as big as your fist.

I wish I didn't have to work today.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 23, 2008)

granted, but your fired
i wish i got money from gbatemp for all my cool topics


----------



## Chosen_One (Apr 23, 2008)

granted, but you only get gbatemp coins which are worthless

i wish i had some fresh coffee


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 23, 2008)

Chosen_One said:
			
		

> granted, but you only get gbatemp coins which are worthless
> 
> i wish i had some fresh coffee


Granted, but it burns your crotch horribly when you spill it while driving.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 23, 2008)

destroctobot aint aint wishing huh.
i wish pokemon where real


----------



## Upperleft (Apr 23, 2008)

Granted , but they just attacked you

i wish i kicked ass in Brawl


----------



## PBC (Apr 23, 2008)

Granted, but the ass you kicked was your grandma's and she has a stroke because of it

I wish I had more time to think (but I gotta go on a road trip)


----------



## moozxy (Apr 23, 2008)

Granted but the Goatse invades every one of your thoughts.
I wish it was summer already.


----------



## science (Apr 23, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Granted but the Goatse invades every one of your thoughts.
> I wish it was summer already.



Granted, but it snows every day in the summer

I wish I didn't have to go to school in two hours


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 23, 2008)

DiNo29 said:
			
		

> I wish the TF2 update would finally comes out.



Granted! But only for the PC!

I wish for a thousand wishes (not fishes)!


----------



## Westside (Apr 23, 2008)

Granted, but your wish has not been granted.

I wish this thread is gonna end.


----------



## Law (Apr 23, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Granted, but your wish has not been granted.
> 
> I wish this thread is gonna end.



Granted, but not for another nine thousand years.

I wish the Internet would be shut down. Forever.


----------



## Westside (Apr 23, 2008)

Granted, but the wish was granted 200 years ago.
I wish my wish won't be corrupted by the next person.


----------



## science (Apr 23, 2008)

Granted, but I am a liar. So not granted. 

I wish sonicslasher would play the game right


----------



## fischju (Apr 23, 2008)

Granted, but he never stops lurking the thread and ever other post becomes his

I wish I had food


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 23, 2008)

granted,
but it was bad sushi
i wish i was famous


----------



## lagman (Apr 23, 2008)

juicy_mokro said:
			
		

> granted,
> but it was bad sushi
> i wish i was famous



Granted, but you're the guy receiving the Falcon Punch.

I wish I could talk to the animals


----------



## Westside (Apr 23, 2008)

Granted, but only in your dreams.
I wish I had a purpose in life...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2008)

Granted, but you'll die in 4 hours.

I wish this wish can't go wrong.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 23, 2008)

warmijwilfaain said:
			
		

> Granted, but you'll die in 4 hours.
> 
> I wish this wish can't go wrong.



Granted ... But, it can't go right either, as you did not specify what you wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... so, you end up with nothing ... good or bad ...

I wish for death.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 23, 2008)

granted but you went to hell


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 23, 2008)

I wish to be the little girl.


----------



## Orc (Apr 23, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I wish to be the little girl.


Granted but I will be the little boy.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 23, 2008)

I wish for one penny.


----------



## Orc (Apr 23, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I wish for one penny.


Granted. Enjoy your penny.

I wish for a punch in the face.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2008)

Granted.
But you, err, lose a tooth.

I wish that I had 2 more wishes.
They are for me to have a billion pounds sterling, and the second is to have none of my wishes, past, present, or future, to have any negative side-effect






There.


----------



## science (Apr 23, 2008)

warmijwilfaain said:
			
		

> Granted.
> But you, err, lose a tooth.
> 
> I wish that I had 2 more wishes.
> ...



Granted, but is so heavy you can't lift it! And also granted, but you dont get to wish anymore.

I wish that money is for nothing, and that the chicks are free.


----------



## Westside (Apr 23, 2008)

Granted, but they're all ugly chicks.

I wish for the next guy to be a little nicer.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 23, 2008)

Granted, Shut the F*** Up! (censored=nicer) 

I wish for happiness


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> warmijwilfaain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, they're negative side effects


----------



## Neko (Apr 24, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Granted, Shut the F*** Up! (censored=nicer)
> 
> I wish for happiness



Granted but after 2 weeks the happiness will turn into sadness.


I wish for more friends.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 24, 2008)

warmijwilfaain said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For some people, not being able to wish may be a positive side-effect ;P


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2008)

Dominik93 said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get more friends, but they all will die in 10 days.

I wish I had a working PSP


----------



## Upperleft (Apr 24, 2008)

Granted , but it just fell of your hands

i wish i could move my lazy ass to buy a new bowl for my fish


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 24, 2008)

Granted but it has a new firmware on it that doesn't allow you to play back ups or homebrew .... and dark_alex is dead  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish to be 17 again.


----------



## moozxy (Apr 24, 2008)

Granted but you lose your thumbs

I wish there were more hours in a day.

EDIT: lol 2:04, 2:05, 2:06



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I wish to be 17 again


Granted but all of your time is spent doing school work.

I wish there were more hours in a day.


----------



## Dingler (Apr 24, 2008)

Granted, but you'd be working in those additional hours

I wish I had a 52" LCD TV


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 24, 2008)

Dingler said:
			
		

> Granted, but you'd be working in those additional hours
> 
> I wish I had a 52" LCD TV




Granted, but it turns out to be faulty.

I wish there was some way for me to get all A's on my exams without having to do them...


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 24, 2008)

Granted
You "xcalibur" get all A's on your exam but you did not do the exams. You were on your way to school when you were abducted by aliens, but raped, and cloned. You clone then went to school and got you your A's. You'll continue to periodically get butt raped till your 44.

I wish I didn't have to work so much.


----------



## Pici (Apr 24, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> I wish I wasn't allergic to cats.



i know i'm a bit late but :
There is a way to be cured, you just have to take some medicines per day, it longs like several months.

I used to believe that I was allergic to cats but I had an analysis and i'm not, what a relief ! Now I have a nice lil cat named John.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 24, 2008)

I wish I changed my previous post to
"I wish someone wouldn't hijack this thread" so that was Pici's post would work with the game.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 24, 2008)

????? next
i wish i was rich


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 24, 2008)

Granted, but only when you are compared to tribal african groups.

I wish school was over.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Apr 24, 2008)

Granted, but school starts in 5 minutes.

I wish I had a colour printer.


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 24, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Granted, but school starts in 5 minutes.
> 
> I wish I had a colour printer.



Granted, but it only prints in yellow.

I wish foods didn't make you fat.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 24, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> ScuberSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Granted but they now give you AIDS

I wish I could decide when a day ends.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 24, 2008)

Seazn said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Granted, but it also hapens to be the time your mind ends...

I wish I was a djinni...


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 24, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Seazn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Granted, but your owner is Garet.

I wish my room was less noisy.


----------



## Norman3000 (Apr 25, 2008)

Granted But you lose your ears! lol

I Wish I Could have s*x with a beautiful celebrity! lol


----------



## iffy525 (Apr 25, 2008)

Granted, but she was a trap.
I wish that I will have a happy life.


----------



## Orc (Apr 25, 2008)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> Granted, but she was a trap.
> I wish that I will have a happy life.


Granted, but you are a tapeworm.
I wish I get a punch in the face again.


----------



## redact (Apr 25, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> iffy525 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



granted, but my fist is made of dog turd. btw bappy hrthday!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i wish i had high speed internet, with unlimited downloads for free


----------



## Orc (Apr 25, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> i wish i had high speed internet, with unlimited downloads for free


granted but you only get to download goatse, oh and thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I get blood in my mouth.


----------



## Norman3000 (Apr 25, 2008)

Granted but your computer/laptop wont work lol


----------



## elgin3 (Apr 25, 2008)

I wish the ozone layer wasn't being depleted by CFC and nothing can destroy it ever, ever again. (Belated Happy Earth Day!)


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 25, 2008)

granted,
but the all the humans will die cause theres no oil.

i wish my english was better


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 25, 2008)

granted but you can't speak out any english words. 

I wish I had more $$ to travel across the world =]


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 25, 2008)

Lisa_ said:
			
		

> granted but you can't speak out any english words.
> 
> I wish I had more $$ to travel across the world =]



Granted, but the world explodes ...

I wish there was no more death.


----------



## Orc (Apr 25, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Lisa_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Granted. We all float around in outer space as old gray bags of flesh since the world has already exploded.

I wish bullets were my weakness.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 25, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Granted ... but now, recycled bullets are used in everything ... chairs, beds, cereal, cheeseburgers ... whatever ... every single thing on the planet now contains recycled bullets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish there were no more wishes.


----------



## Smuff (Apr 25, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I wish there were no more wishes.


Granted !







erm.........





errrrr..................








ummm.....................















Oh bugger !


----------



## Hit (Apr 25, 2008)

Granted, But that's not a wish

I wish nothing


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah.
This has ended, huh?
Thanks thebobevil ¬_¬ lol


----------



## Talaria (Apr 25, 2008)

I wish we had wishes...*sigh*


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 25, 2008)

granted but they didnt come true
wish people didnt make stupid wishes


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 25, 2008)

Granted, but I exist

I wish I knew how to shot web


----------



## azotyp (Apr 26, 2008)

Granted but web stops you befor you stopped web.


I wish that drunk people stop screaming in my neighbourhood at night


----------



## jgu1994 (Apr 26, 2008)

Granted, but now that they're sober, they scream even more.
I wish i had a better computer that was to me only, and would work always, and nothing was wrong with it.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 26, 2008)

I wish whatever i said becomes true


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 26, 2008)

granted.
but it only came true if you eat shit.
i wish it was summer


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 26, 2008)

Granted, but you have to go to summer school.

I wish I had a Wii.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 26, 2008)

granted but you dont hav a wii mote.
i wish i was in a movie and be famous


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 26, 2008)

juicy_mokro said:
			
		

> granted but you dont hav a wii mote.
> i wish i was in a movie and be famous



Granted, but it's one of Gary Glitters home movies.

I wish I was in Dixie.


----------



## jgu1994 (Apr 26, 2008)

Granted, you get to go to Dicksea for vacation.

I wish i could ban all the annoying people.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

Granted ... You're in Dixie, but you're now black, and it's 1790 ...

I wish I had the power to kill over the internet ...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 26, 2008)

granted... but your too poor to afford internet


I wish I got free stuff in good working condition from newegg.com


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> granted... but your too poor to afford internet
> 
> 
> I wish I got free stuff in good working condition from newegg.com




Granted ... but they got closed down, due to tax evasion charges, and they framed you for it ...

I wish that this game would end ...


----------



## Orc (Apr 26, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Granted, but only for you.
I wish I was a shooting star, able to absorb so many wishes.


----------



## superrob (Apr 26, 2008)

Granted but youre burned up in the atmospeche.

I wish i won one million.


----------



## Orc (Apr 26, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Granted but youre burned up in the atmospeche.
> 
> I wish i won one million.


Granted, you win one million boxes of AIDS.
I wish it was ironic, don't you think?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 26, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Granted but youre burned up in the atmospeche.
> 
> I wish i won one million.



Granted but it's lashes in Thailand

I wish I could wish for a wish


----------



## superrob (Apr 26, 2008)

Granted but you just used it for wishing your wish.

I wish i could get a hotdog.


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 26, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Granted but you just used it for wishing your wish.
> 
> I wish i could get a hotdog.



Granted but you don't get the sausage inside.

I wish my sister wasn't so annoying.


----------



## superrob (Apr 26, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> superrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Granted but it made her worse.

I wish i had a girlfriend.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 26, 2008)

Granted, too bad she's a transvestite

I wish I had a tank


----------



## Orc (Apr 26, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> Granted, too bad she's a transvestite
> 
> I wish I had a tank


Granted, but it's a fish tank... full of piranhas... and you're in it.

I wish it there's HARD MODE in life.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 26, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> I wish it there's HARD MODE in life.


There is, too bad you're wearing one of these







You sure you still want it to be HARD?

I wish I had Rick Astley by my side, friends for ever.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 26, 2008)

Granted, but instead he never gives you up, lets you down.

I wish I had the newest eeepc model.


----------



## superrob (Apr 26, 2008)

Granted but it melted down.

I wish i knew what to wish.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 26, 2008)

Too bad I made your wish for you, I wished for your mom, I got her.

I wish I hadn't.


----------



## Westside (Apr 26, 2008)

Too bad,
I don't wish


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 27, 2008)

i wish westide was banned to this topic


----------



## Flooded (Apr 27, 2008)

Granted but it was only for one second.

I wish for 999,999,999,999,241 more wishes.


----------



## superrob (Apr 27, 2008)

Granted but 32 Bits cant handle that many numbers.

I wish for a monkey.


----------



## Orc (Apr 27, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Granted but 32 Bits cant handle that many numbers.
> 
> I wish for a monkey.


Granted, but you get BoneMonkey's grandma.

I wish for Global Warming.


----------



## superrob (Apr 27, 2008)

Granted but you just burned down the earth.

I wísh it was friday again.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 27, 2008)

granted but you where to ill to do fun stuff
i wish school was forbidden


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 27, 2008)

juicy_mokro said:
			
		

> granted but you where to ill to do fun stuff
> i wish school was forbidden



Granted but you would be to dumb to use a computer and would never be able to enter GBATemp again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish I had a better PC


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 27, 2008)

Granted but on your way to get the PC, your hands get chopped off by an insane cannibalistic clown who wants to have babies with you thus making it impossible for you to write in Gbatemp ever again.

I wish I had a dragon.


----------



## Orc (Apr 27, 2008)

coalfire said:
			
		

> Granted but on your way to get the PC, your hands get chopped off by an insane cannibalistic clown who wants to have babies with you thus making it impossible for you to write in Gbatemp ever again.
> 
> I wish I had a dragon.


Granted, but you have to lick it's Dragon Balls everyday.

I wish I was hamburger with a mudkip.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 27, 2008)

granted but the hamburger was old
i wish i had chocolate


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 27, 2008)

granted but the chocolate was infested with viruses and bacteria that kill you within a day

I wish for nothing


----------



## superrob (Apr 27, 2008)

Granted but you got something.

I Wish for peace in the world.


----------



## moozxy (Apr 27, 2008)

Granted, the world is now full of peas

I wish I was jigglypuff.


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 27, 2008)

Granted but a Pokemon hunter spots you and kills you for your fur/skin.

I wish the world ended.


----------



## superrob (Apr 27, 2008)

Granted but a new one just began.

I wish i had a PSP.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Apr 28, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Granted but a new one just began.
> 
> I wish i had a PSP.


Granted, but it doesn't read memory sticks.
I wish I had more money than everyone else in the world.


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 28, 2008)

Granted, but everyone has reverted back to the barter system, making all those money useless.

I wish I could ride on a paper airplane.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Apr 28, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Granted, but everyone has reverted back to the barter system, making all those money useless.
> 
> I wish I could ride on a paper airplane.



Granted, but paper airplanes have been outlawed.
I wish that the letter E was replaced by the letter I.


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 28, 2008)

Granted, but the worshipers of E will kill anyone with a plastic knife for abiding with this new rule. 

Worshiper of E: Tis an abomination!

Me: *whimpers*

I wish monks of an occult sect wouldn't threaten me anymore.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

Granted, but now everyone else on the planet sends you hate mail, hourly.

I wish the next 10 superhero movies end up being decent films.


----------



## elgin3 (Apr 28, 2008)

Granted, but nobody's able to watch any of them.

I wish humans would evolve from their barbaric ways so we can focus on reverting the Earth back to its form prior to its present state of near complete and utter destruction.


----------



## Talaria (Apr 28, 2008)

elgin3 said:
			
		

> Granted, but nobody's able to watch any of them.
> 
> I wish humans would evolve from their barbaric ways so we can focus on reverting the Earth back to its form prior to its present state of near complete and utter destruction.



Done, but unfortunately prior to that the barbaric dinosaurs were near bringing the earth to utter destruction until the asteroid came.

I wish I was a robot


----------



## elgin3 (Apr 28, 2008)

Granted, but you lose free will.

I wish I could manipulate time.


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 28, 2008)

Granted but you can only manipulate 5 seconds of the year 500 BC.

I wish I could be a queen =]


----------



## Upperleft (Apr 28, 2008)

Granted , but you have no people in your Kingdom

i wish i had more space on mah PC to DL mario kart wii >


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 28, 2008)

Granted but it is a virus and it pops up with tons of mario kart ads (BUY IT) =]

I wish I was Member No.: 1 on GBAtemp =]


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

Granted ... but everyone else leaves, and you are all alone ...

I wish my dog wasn't scared of my neighbour's rabbit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  [genuine wish]


----------



## pasc (Apr 28, 2008)

Granted, but you will loose your hair.

I wish I had something to do.


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 28, 2008)

Granted, and it is to post more in the testing area

I wish my bro could stop stealing from my purse to buy stuff. (Damn he took 40 bucks and bought himself a game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## pasc (Apr 28, 2008)

Granted, you will get 160 from him and he will stop stealing because his hands will cramp as soon as he touches your purse.

I wish I had a cat.


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 28, 2008)

Granted but he'll scratch you to death

Wish my DS would fix it's hinge on it's own, off to bed now


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

Granted ... but it is a dead cat

I still wish my dog wasn't afraid of next door's rabbit


----------



## OSW (Apr 28, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Granted ... but it is a dead cat
> 
> I still wish my dog wasn't afraid of next door's rabbit


granted, but now it's afraid of your face.

i wish uni was easier.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 28, 2008)

granted but  its to easy so you cant find a job with your school
i wish more people where good with brawl


----------



## Upperleft (Apr 28, 2008)

Granted , but you can't challenge any
I wish i had something to wish


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

Granted ... you wished for your hair to catch fire.

I wish I wished a different wish ...


----------



## Minox (Apr 28, 2008)

Granted, but you won't get anything.

I wish that the next user fails to corrupt my wish.


----------



## bootmonster (Apr 28, 2008)

Garnted, damn i can't spell (null and void)

I wish I was in France surfing like I will be in 8 weeks


----------



## Jaejae (Apr 28, 2008)

Granted, but you drown.

I wish for more rams so I don't lag in Org.


----------



## Minox (Apr 28, 2008)

Granted, but your GPU will melt.

I wish I had a cookie


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 28, 2008)

Granted... wait no way! My Cookie.

I wish King of the Hill was funny


----------



## Little (Apr 28, 2008)

granted but then it gets banned all of the world and you never get to watch it again.


I wish that matt was back home.


----------



## Issac (Apr 28, 2008)

Granted! But he came home with a girl he's been sleeping with.

I wish I had everything that belongs to final fantasy 8!


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 28, 2008)

Granted but that comes with the 1billion fanboys. Look outside your window! They are all outside your house!!!

I wish I was I was a little bit taller


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

Granted ... but you don't get to be a baller, or get a rabbit with hat, or a gat, or a 64 Impala ...

I wish I may I wish I might


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 29, 2008)

Granted, but dunno what you meant =]

I wish I won bobevil's eeePC.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 29, 2008)

Lisa_ said:
			
		

> Granted, but dunno what you meant =]
> 
> I wish I won bobevil's eeePC.



wish granted but it gets lost in the post.

I wish I could live forever.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

granted ... but the world explodes, and you float alone, in the void of space, for eternity.

I wish that I still had the power to express myself clearly


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Apr 29, 2008)

wish granted but you won't be lonely, you'll be with pedobear forever!

I wish my nickname on GBAtemp.net was .::5pyd3r::.

EDIT: Oh damn you thebobevil, always ruining my posts. cbf changing my post.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Granted ... but you start getting at least as much hatemail, every day, as I do ...

I wish it was night, all the time ...


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 29, 2008)

Pew Pew ]= Granted but the world gets turned off and we sleep forever

I wish I could get the awesome $4000 fur coats =]


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Granted ... but every night you are haunted by the ghosts of thousands of dead animals

I wish I had something to wish for ...


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 29, 2008)

granted but it was corupted
i wish people made normal wishes


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 29, 2008)

Corrupted, GBAtempers never make normal wishes =]

I wish I could get 200000000000000000000000000000000000000000 scarves for my wardrobe. I like em=]


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Apr 29, 2008)

Granted, but they block the heater vent and go BOOM!

I wish.


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 30, 2008)

Granted but you wished for nothing. Wasted

I wish I could get a good laptop soon ^^


----------



## ScuberSteve (Apr 30, 2008)

Granted, but it'll be stolen within an hour of purchase.
I wish loli/shota wasn't illegal in Canada.


----------



## fischju (Apr 30, 2008)

Granted, but people start making shota of you.


I wish that private practice doctors weren't idiots


----------



## Elisa_ (May 1, 2008)

Granted, but then they go to rehab and get really attracted to social life and leave their jobs.

I wish I could be an Admin on GBATemp.net


----------



## science (May 1, 2008)

Granted, but you gain 400lbs (jk staff members 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I wish I could sleep


----------



## fischju (May 1, 2008)

Granted, but you dream of being chased by a mad Linkiboy


I wish I could find this movie in HD


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 1, 2008)

grabted but your blind to see it

i wish netherlands had better wheather


----------



## JSalcedo (May 1, 2008)

Granted but you are forced out of the country.

I wish I had a wii.


----------



## superrob (May 1, 2008)

Granted but its GPU is overheated.

I wish i had magical powers.


----------



## Westside (May 1, 2008)

Granted, but your magic doesn't work.
I wish SNES came back to the console scene once again.


----------



## WildWon (May 1, 2008)

Granted, but it can only play Highschool Musical based games.

I wish i was a little bit taller.


----------



## Sinkhead (May 1, 2008)

Granted, but only a little bit taller than 1'

I wish England would get nice weather all year...


----------



## Westside (May 1, 2008)

Granted by now you live in Amazon Rain forest.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish the world would have less dictators...


----------



## The Worst (May 1, 2008)

Granted, elections are in November.
I wish i had more rum...


----------



## NeSchn (May 1, 2008)

Granted, But the bottle broke on the way home.

I wish I had a click-pad for my drumset.


----------



## Tomagado (May 2, 2008)

Granted but you lose it on the way home.

I wish I had a beautiful girlfriend


Beat that.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 2, 2008)

Granted but you become blind moments later

I wish Football (NFL) season started


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 2, 2008)

Granted, but all the teams are replaced WITH CANADIAN ONES.
I wish I had more perverted friends.


----------



## Westside (May 2, 2008)

Granted, but the boys butt raped you
I wish I can go to Kazakhstan.


----------



## Tomagado (May 2, 2008)

Granted but Borat would rape you

I wish my french teacher would die.


----------



## Salamantis (May 2, 2008)

Granted but the replacement teacher would be worse.

I wish I could finally get laid.


----------



## Tomagado (May 2, 2008)

Granted By Gabriel and Kris ( 2 gay people in our school)

I wish Salamantis could be good in Call Of Duty 4


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 2, 2008)

Tomagado said:
			
		

> Granted By Gabriel and Kris ( 2 gay people in our school)
> 
> I wish Salamantis could be good in Call Of Duty 4


Granted, but it's actually everyone else getting worse.
I wish I had a yellow legal pad.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 2, 2008)

Granted ... but it's that color because a dog just pissed on it ...

I wish I was less evil ...


----------



## The Worst (May 2, 2008)

granted thebob
I wish I was taller


----------



## Orc (May 2, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> granted thebob
> I wish I was taller


Granted, but now you're a tree.
I wish I was the little boy.


----------



## hogg (May 2, 2008)

Granted but Michael Jackson is your best friend.
I wish my dong wasn't so long.


----------



## The Worst (May 2, 2008)

granted but now your ding last the whole time and is ultimately more annoying than a regular ding-donnnnng
I wish alternative music was still around


----------



## fischju (May 2, 2008)

Granted, but somebody just gives you a link to Yellowcard

I wish that if this were witty enough, someone would finally love me.


----------



## cruddybuddy (May 2, 2008)

Granted, but it was your grandma and she just died.

I wish for a million more wishes.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 2, 2008)

Granted, but you end up wishing for a can of spam every time, leaving you with a million cans of spam.
I wish I had $20.


----------



## [M]artin (May 2, 2008)

Granted, but that 20 dollars can never save you from your newly found AIDS. (Enjoy your AIDS!)

I wish ScuberS would stop posing semi-nude for GBAtemp.


----------



## cruddybuddy (May 2, 2008)

Granted, but now he's posing ALL-nude.

I wish that all my wishes could never be corrupted.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 2, 2008)

Granted, Martin but now he's an internet celebrity and those pics are up everywhere.

I wish I had $10,000 USD


----------



## distorted.freque (May 2, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Granted, but now he's posing ALL-nude.
> 
> I wish that all my wishes could never be corrupted.
> 
> ...



Granted but the exchange rate has suddenly dropped and the US dollar is no longer accepted by most countries.

I wish I had better eyesight.


----------



## PBC (May 2, 2008)

BAH!! you posted too fast!!

Granted. But I misread your "eyesight" as Icetights and you freeze off your nards.

I wish I lived in the 50s or 60s...


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 2, 2008)

granted but you had sex with your grandma
i wish i was i had gta 4 with a ps3


----------



## WildWon (May 2, 2008)

Granted, but GTA4 is Grand Theft Atari 4, in which you steal ataris from blind orphans, and PS3 is actually the cell you end up in.  You bastard.

I wish i could be raped by Sloth...


----------



## superrob (May 2, 2008)

Granted but i dont know what a "Sloth" is. So i gave you a gay instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish i was imortal >:]


----------



## cruddybuddy (May 2, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Granted but i dont know what a "Sloth" is. So i gave you a gay instead
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Granted, but a wish to be immortal is inherently corrupt, so I don't feel it necessary to explain to you all of the downfalls of your wish.

I wish I could re-live my life from the beginning, knowing everything I know now.


----------



## fischju (May 2, 2008)

Granted, but you would be one fucked up baby

I wish I could really make money doing surveys.


----------



## cruddybuddy (May 2, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> Granted, but you would be one fucked up baby
> 
> I wish I could really make money doing surveys.



Granted, but now you can't get a date when you tell women what you do for a living.

I wish I could solve world hunger.


----------



## WildWon (May 2, 2008)

Granted, it works like the whole "Fish & Loaves" thing from the bible.... but YOU are the fish and loaves. You will be eaten by 3rd world countries for the rest of eternity.

I wish my mystical magical leprechaun-delivered Stimulus check would already get here.


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 2, 2008)

granted but there is no pens for you to endorse your check so you can't cash it

I wish GBAtemp's registration page would give a 404 error


----------



## The Worst (May 2, 2008)

Granted, but so does the rest of the site except for topics involving cruddybuddy
I wish I was cruddybuddy


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 3, 2008)




----------



## juicy_mokro (May 3, 2008)

i wish people just play the f*cking game


----------



## moozxy (May 3, 2008)

Granted, people start fucking each other everywhere, claiming juicy_mokro wished that everyone would play the "fucking-game"

I wish juicy_mokro would stop taking things so seriously.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 3, 2008)

granted,
but he want taking it seriously anywayz


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 3, 2008)

juicy_mokro said:
			
		

> granted,
> but he want taking it seriously anywayz



lol, YOU should play the fucking game.
I wish I wasn't stuck in the IB program.


----------



## JPH (May 3, 2008)

Granted, but the IB program had a million dollars and Pamela Anderson inside.

Too bad, though...I got you out of there.


----------



## Sinkhead (May 3, 2008)

JPH wished for nothing? Too bad, he got AIDS instead.

I wish I had a better PC


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 3, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> JPH wished for nothing? Too bad, he got AIDS instead.
> 
> I wish I had a better PC



Granted, but technically a Mac is a PC, so you get a G5.
I wish Pamela Handerson would come back to me


----------



## Sinkhead (May 3, 2008)

She did, but she slapped you and then stole all your money and wouldn't give it back.

I wish people would stop corrupting my wishes!


----------



## JPH (May 3, 2008)

Granted. But people...erm...wait. What teh fook? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




K, moving on.

I wish I lived in a pineapple under the sea.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 3, 2008)

Granted! Only you're bored without youre fellow Tempers wish corrupting prowess and get bored.

I wish I had my own place, 2 ferrets, 2 cats, 1 dog and life time supply of magic waffles.


----------



## Jackreyes (May 3, 2008)

Granted but the waffles eat the place, the ferrets eat the waffles, the cats eat the ferrets and the dog eats the cats...

I wish I had a 360


----------



## Hammi (May 3, 2008)

Jackreyes said:
			
		

> Granted but the waffles eat the place, the ferrets eat the waffles, the cats eat the ferrets and the dog eats the cats...
> 
> I wish I had a 360



Granted, but it has the red ring of death.

I wish I knew what my wish was.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 3, 2008)

Granted, but then you forget.
I wish I had a dead animal sitting on my balcony.


----------



## Gangsta_L (May 3, 2008)

Granted, but suddenly it lived again and walked away.

I wish my computer was better than the crappy thing I have now.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 3, 2008)

Granted, but since its sudden upgrade, it has failed to understand why it has to follow orders from a human and has decided to rebel.

I wish I wasn't so hungry anymore.


----------



## Salamantis (May 3, 2008)

Granted but now you're thirsty.

I wish my parents weren't as strict as they are now.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 3, 2008)

Granted, but they become even more strict than before.

I wish I had a death note.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 3, 2008)

Granted, but since I don't know the anime, you get a note from the dead instead.

I wish I had fangs.


----------



## ssbmar (May 3, 2008)

granted, but their bigger than your head

i wish everyone else but me got what they've always wanted


----------



## Tomagado (May 3, 2008)

Granted, You are now dead.

I wish i had a stapler which couldn't provoque any accidents and neither could I.


----------



## ssbmar (May 3, 2008)

granted, but now everyone else has accidents
I wish gbatemp was everyones homepage


----------



## Tomagado (May 3, 2008)

Granted, but now people are starting to sue Gbatemp and it closes down.

I wish WoW was free.


----------



## Salamantis (May 3, 2008)

Granted, but they bankrupted and closed down.

I wish for peace on earth.


----------



## jaxxster (May 3, 2008)

granted but then everyone bans anything remotly fun.

I wish i had a million pounds


----------



## Tomagado (May 3, 2008)

Granted, now your scale says Error!

I wish I could live in a city that doesn't exist.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 3, 2008)

Granted, but then you no longer exist so we no longer notice you and your wish is now void.

I wish for something.


----------



## Tomagado (May 3, 2008)

Granted, Something happens.

I wish i would stop corrupting wishes


----------



## distorted.freque (May 3, 2008)

Granted but you're no longer allowed to post in this thread. Because.

I wish something really does happen.


----------



## xcalibur (May 4, 2008)

Granted, Terrorists blow up your home and delete your internets.

I wish I could get an A in my exams without having to take them


----------



## Tomagado (May 4, 2008)

Granted, but now failing is actually good.

I wish for the Habs to win the Stanley Cup.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 4, 2008)

Granted, but the Stanley Cup has become useless in the eyes of hockey fans all over North America.
I wish Tomagado would post outside of testing.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 4, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Granted, but the Stanley Cup has become useless in the eyes of hockey fans all over North America.
> I wish Tomagado would post outside of testing.



Granted, but he keeps spamming, and gets banned.

I wish I had a Ultimate ear fi.10.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 4, 2008)

granted but it was broken
i wish i had a new car


----------



## The Worst (May 4, 2008)

Tomagado said:
			
		

> I wish for the Habs to win the Stanley Cup.




Not Granted!


----------



## Sephi (May 5, 2008)

epic fail ^

I wish I had a PSP


----------



## Salamantis (May 5, 2008)

Granted, but you dropped it right after and it breaks, and you forgot to purchase in-store warranty.

I wish I had more RAM.


----------



## Sephi (May 5, 2008)

granted, but it's some shitty RAM from china and breaks your motherboard within seconds

I wish I had a good computer


----------



## ssbmar (May 5, 2008)

granted, but everyone else got a computer thats better than yours

I wish i had a poo powered car(see top gear)


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 5, 2008)

granted but u dont have oil for the car
i wish i had a full hd tv


----------



## Gangsta_L (May 5, 2008)

Granted, but it slipped out of the courier's hands and now it's broken.

I wish the cat on my desk was not lying on my mouse.


----------



## elgin3 (May 5, 2008)

Granted, it's now lying on your crotch.

I wish somebody noticed the fact that corrupt is spelled with "2" Rs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . (Man, how ignorant is everybody?)


----------



## WildWon (May 5, 2008)

Granted. In fact, everybody has already noticed it, but we were waiting for an arrogant tool to wish it upon us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish i could star in a major motion picture.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 5, 2008)

Granted, but the movies a major flop and you're ridiculed for your role in it.

I wish I'd won the eeePC giveaway!


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 6, 2008)

granted but it had a virus
i wish ssbb came out in europe


----------



## WildWon (May 6, 2008)

Granted, but only has two playable characters. Q*Bert and E.T. And not that badass alien E.T., but the shitty atari cartridge. One that came out of the landfill, and just sits there.  No really, this EU versions of Brawl sucks. You have an orange ball with a nose that changes blocks' colors... and a landfill game.  Dude, you're totally fucked.

I wish i could cut my rants back to a few words.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 6, 2008)

wildwon Originial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




granted but i dont understand what your wish is so you dont get it

i wish people will visit one of my 3 games (link at my signature!)


----------



## WildWon (May 6, 2008)

Granted, but everyone that visits your games from here on out assume its 4chan.  Enjoy your games now!

I wish this day would end.


----------



## Minox (May 6, 2008)

Granted, but the next day will be much worse.

I wish that juicy_mokro would notice that two of the links in his sig goes to the same place...


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 7, 2008)

Granted,
but your computer had a virus so you couldnt even start the computer and then you suicided

i wish i got money of gbatemp for all my fun topics


----------



## WildWon (May 7, 2008)

Granted $0.14usd has been added to your paypal account. $50usd has been deducted in fees for having a working payment program set up through paypal.

I wish i had Tony Stark's computer setup (from the movie) *drool*


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 7, 2008)

Granted, but you had a car accident so you didnt have eyes or fingers to see whats on the computer or to type

i wish i appels where Blue


----------



## pokioh243 (May 7, 2008)

Granted, but you would be colourblind, so you wouldn't see it anyway.

i wish nintendo would give me all cool new games


----------



## WildWon (May 7, 2008)

Granted. You have been handed 15 copies of Wii Fit, pulled directly from their Flash Freeze container. None of them work properly due to the extreme temperatures... but on the upside, you have BEYOND cool games.  They're frozen!

I wish i could get a PSP in the next week.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 7, 2008)

Granted but its prebricked and Sony sucks at customer service so you're screwed!

I wish I could breeze through this last text book with an "A" the way my classmate is doing.

(Seriously, what is Sony's (Video Game) customer service number?)


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 7, 2008)

granted,
but you didnt get you Diplomats cause you got an A with cheating


----------



## WildWon (May 7, 2008)

Granted accept the monkeys are infected with a disease that makes your eyebrows grow to a size resembling double that of Groucho Marx's eyebrows... wait... there was no wish there... Then what the hell was granted?!

I wish i would make more sense.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 7, 2008)

Granted but now you're not as funny.

I wish I was one of the .03% of "normal" people with Savantism


----------



## JacobReaper (May 8, 2008)

granted, but that other 99.07% just destroyed that .03%

I wish i had Costello in my basement


----------



## Salamantis (May 8, 2008)

JacobReaper said:
			
		

> granted, but that other 99.07% just destroyed that .03%
> 
> I wish i had Costello in my basement



Granted, but he found your porn mag stash and showed it to your mother.

I wish my DS wasn't broken


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 8, 2008)

granted but you mastrubated to much so your hand broke and now u cant use the touch screen
i wish i had pizza margherita right now!!!


----------



## WildWon (May 8, 2008)

Granted, but the chef you ordered your pizza from thought you wanted a Pizza Margarita and threw all the ingredients into a blender with some vodka, a little olive juice and just a splash of dry vermouth. Mmmmmm, tasty.

I wish this weekend is a lazy weekend.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 8, 2008)

Granted, but you didnt do your homework for school so your mom got pissed off and signd you in for summerschool
i wish i had a gold toilet


----------



## WildWon (May 8, 2008)

Geeze, that is a crapy granting you gave me.  I've been out of highschool for over 10 years... this summer is gonna suck!

On topic:

Granted but its only gold painted, with a really awful gold paint from china that has all kinds of lead in it... and plutonium.  You end up sitting on it, getting hit with all kinds of radioactive material, and you become the Hulk.  Not so much of ALL of you... but more your ass.  Whenever you get mad, your ass gets REALLY big and green, tearing through any clothes you wear. Sucker.

I with i could have some nachos, right now.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 8, 2008)

Hahahaahh lol XD

granted BUT! when you eat the nachos it will get stuck in your throat then your dad came and grabbed you from behind to get the nacho out of there but he was naked and his Dick went true your ass and you went to the hospital to clean your ass
and still the nacho didnt come out 

i wish there was super smash bros brawl tourny where you can win a iphone and only n00bs signd in


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 10, 2008)

Granted, but the N00bs are like prodigies and wipe the floor with you on the first round.

I wish I wasn't allergic to mosquitoes...


----------



## B-Blue (May 10, 2008)

Granted, but you'll be allergic to anything else

I wish I don't suck at life


----------



## Neko (May 10, 2008)

Granted but you suck at everything else.

I wish I could get myself some hot girls.


----------



## B-Blue (May 10, 2008)

Granted, but they have AIDS

I wish I don't suck at everything else


----------



## Costello (May 10, 2008)

Granted, but there's nothing else!

I wish AIDS didn't exist!


----------



## Little (May 10, 2008)

granted. but i had to get rid of all humans to do that. oppsie.

i wish that chocolate didnt contain dairy and was super healthy and had no bad side effects.


----------



## Jackreyes (May 10, 2008)

Granted, but despite its greatness you're still allergic to it.

I wish I weren't so bored


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 10, 2008)

Granted, but now you're fearful for your life.


I wish I had more energy.


----------



## Upperleft (May 10, 2008)

Granted , but you wasted it on breathing

i wish i had something to drink


----------



## Tomagado (May 10, 2008)

Granted but now you want something to eat.

I wish the Pittsburgh Penguins would win the stanley cup


----------



## Mewgia (May 11, 2008)

granted but the officials later discover that they cheated to get it and are disqualified from the competition forever

I wish for an infinite number of superpowers, with no negative side effects


----------



## Narin (May 11, 2008)

Granted, but among those super powers is immortality and invincibility. You now end up drifting throw space endlessly after the sun engulfs the earth,

I wish I had a PSP


----------



## King Zargo (May 11, 2008)

granted, but the battery life is short and the loading times are long.

I wish pokemon existed.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 11, 2008)

Granted,but they can kill you.

I wish I can make good games for the DS that will sell well for a long time, with good popularity, that is not related with ponies, horses, or any other animals.


----------



## Mewgia (May 11, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Granted, but among those super powers is immortality and invincibility. You now end up drifting throw space endlessly after the sun engulfs the earth,


I would consider that a negative side effect...


----------



## OSW (May 11, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> Granted,but they can kill you.
> ROFL
> QUOTE(ojsinnerz @ May 11 2008, 12:58 PM) I wish I can make good games for the DS that will sell well for a long time, with good popularity, that is not related with ponies, horses, or any other animals.


Granted, but you must endure the consequences of your success, enslaved to work 24/7 in Nintendo HQ's mario dungeon, and being fed all kinds of crazy mushrooms.
I wish that no-one can wish anymore forever.


----------



## B-Blue (May 11, 2008)

Not granted, cuz you wished not to wish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish for Orc

ORCORCORCORCORCORCORCORCORCORCORCORCORCORCORCORCORCORCORCORCORCORCORCORCORCORCOR
ORCORCORCORCORCORCORCORCORC


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 11, 2008)

granted but!! what the fuck is a orc?
i wish i didnt whent to that party yesterday


----------



## distorted.freque (May 11, 2008)

Granted, but because you didn't go to that party yesterday, you didn't ask for the wish today which would render that wish useless, making you stuck in an endless time loop.

I wish love was free.


----------



## Minox (May 11, 2008)

Granted, but everything else and I mean everything else will cost a hell lot of more.

I wish that it was friday today.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 11, 2008)

Granted but since you did not specify the date of the Friday, you are now ten years in the future. Of course, it's still Friday. But you just missed ten years of your life.

I wish someone would corrupt my wish.


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 11, 2008)

(Referring to your last wish...)
Granted, but now love is really really hard to find!

I wish that I could manipulate time!


----------



## Sephi (May 11, 2008)

granted, but you get stuck in another dimension full of lava zombies after your first attempt.

I wish I fully understood c++


----------



## distorted.freque (May 11, 2008)

Granted, but now, that's the only kind of language you fully understand.

I wish someone would get corrupted because of my wish.


----------



## Sephi (May 11, 2008)

granted, but you have corrupted your mind in /b/ on 4chan

I wish it was possible to unsee


----------



## B-Blue (May 11, 2008)

juicy_mokro said:
			
		

> granted but!! what the fuck is a orc?
> i wish i didnt whent to that party yesterday



Orc ?


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 12, 2008)

B-Blue shut the fuck up!! with u orc
i wish b-blue was dead


----------



## B-Blue (May 12, 2008)

Granted, but I'll haunt you in your dreams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I have all WiiWare games


----------



## WildWon (May 12, 2008)

Granted, but all the wiiware games no only brick your wii, but leave you sterile. L-l-lucky.

I wish this would be a slow week at work.


----------



## JBl147 (May 12, 2008)

Granted, you will be fired

I wish I won't drink too much beer coming week...


----------



## Mewgia (May 12, 2008)

granted but you instead turn to herion and subsequently get addicted, lose your job, live on the streets, and die of an overdose.


I wish..actually I don't know what I wish :|


----------



## Narin (May 13, 2008)

Granted, thanks to your indecision, someone else made a wish that caused the Earh to explode.

I wish the next person doesn't corrupt this wish.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 13, 2008)

Granted, but it turns out to be a lie.

I wish I wished that I would wish for wishes.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 13, 2008)

granted but your wishes where corupted
i wish my shit was gold (24K)


----------



## WildWon (May 13, 2008)

Granted, but thats before it exits your anus. Welcome to expensive constipation.

I wish i didn't have any work to do today.


----------



## Minox (May 13, 2008)

Granted, but you'll have to work the whole night.

I wish I didn't listen to this annoying song.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 13, 2008)

granted but your ears fell of so you cant listen to any music now
i wish my penis wasnt 23 inches long


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 13, 2008)

Granted but now its -2 inches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish I had 10 million dollars _after_ taxes.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 13, 2008)

Granted, but you lose it on the street and the bank where its kept is robbed!

I wish I hadn't "corupted" my own wish.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 13, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Granted but now its -2 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Granted but it's monopoly money

I wish for a uncorrupted wish.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 13, 2008)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> gizmo_gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Granted, but you get a corroded wish and its DOA

I wish I had one of every Handheld made and the entire library for each and every one.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 13, 2008)

granted but you dont have hands to hold them you will play with your feet

i wish my sig wasnt funny


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 13, 2008)

Its not.

I mean, _Granted._ Your sig isn't funny.

I wish I'd come up with a more creative way to corupt your wish


----------



## PBC (May 13, 2008)

Granted but the creativeness is along the lines of how schizophrenic people hallucinate voices, images, smells etc. So nobody can tell you are being creative at all, it all exists in your head...and it comes out as wordsalad IE. Purple Monkey dishwasher hotpocket fang turtle lamp

I wish this thread would continue forever and bring joy to all those who visit it and post within.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 13, 2008)

Granted. But most of the posting is done by only 15 or so people so they get so happy that the rest of GBATemp users resent them for their good moods and hunt them down and hang them by their toes until they die from blood overload in the brain.

I wish I'd effectively corupted that wish with fewer words.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2008)

Granted, but then you used twice as many thanking me.

I wish I had a particular hot chick from GBATemp here with me now.


----------



## OSW (May 14, 2008)

granted but it's a trap.

I really wish juicy_mokro's signature was of an appropriate size, conforming to forum regulations.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 14, 2008)

granted but its not rezised its removed!!
i wish i had some macaroni cheese here!


----------



## B-Blue (May 14, 2008)

Granted, but it's full of worms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I wish for nothing


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2008)

Granted, but as a free bonus prize but you get lots of stuff.

I wish I was allowed to go on a killing rampage.


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 14, 2008)

Granted but your killing rampage consist of you stepping on a fire ant hill killing hundreds. 

I wish that I was Tony Stark


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 14, 2008)

Granted, But you are now stuck in a comic book for the rest of eternity.

I wish.


----------



## WildWon (May 14, 2008)

Granted, but !

I wish this rep i'm dealing with wouldn't be such a chode.


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 14, 2008)

*Edit
Whoops WildWon, we hit Sonic's wish at the same time! Ignore this post!


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 14, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> *Edit
> Whoops WildWon, we hit Sonic's wish at the same time!


Granted but your anus is bleeding.

I wish I could get to see the Iron Man movie.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2008)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> WeaponXxX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Granted, but it's a version captured on a camera phone.

I wish I was Sun WuKong.


----------



## OSW (May 15, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I wish I was Sun WuKong.


Granted, but he's not who you tihnk he is  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish i didn't have any negative side-effects to my wish.


----------



## Narin (May 15, 2008)

OSW said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Granted, but because you didn't actually wish for anything, nothing happens.

I wish for world peace ;p


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 15, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Granted, but because you didn't actually wish for anything, nothing happens.
> 
> I wish for world peace ;p


Granted, but nobody lives in it.

I wish for the next person to post posts nothing.


----------



## acoustic.digital (May 15, 2008)

granted.. posts nothing
i wish that the next person does a handstand and does another one


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2008)

Granted, but it takes a verbal description to describe the nothing I posted.

I wish more people had IQs over 50.


----------



## Narin (May 15, 2008)

Granted, but they all end up avoiding you.

I wish this topic would end.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 15, 2008)

Granted. The topic is over and has ended.

I wish someone would revive this topic.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2008)

Granted, but it's been dead for so long it's badly decomposing and zombie-like.

I wish the movie Cass would come out already.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 15, 2008)

Granted but its worse than Eragon and Gigli combined.

I wish I wasn't itching.


----------



## dawn.wan (May 15, 2008)

Granted.. you now have an automatic back scratcher.. but you have to use it topless (bad thing?)






I wish for unlimited wishes.


----------



## Narin (May 15, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Granted but its worse than Eragon and Gigli combined.
> 
> I wish I wasn't itching.


Granted, but now all your skin is missing.

I wish I wouldn't bite my nails anymore.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 15, 2008)

Granted, but now it hurts instead.

I wish I can win the Acekard 2 from the GBAtemp contest, while being perfectly safe, and is in good condition, and works perfectly. It also arrives in perfect condition.


----------



## Narin (May 15, 2008)

Granted, but your Nintendo DS gets stolen shortly after it arrives.

I wish the sky was green.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 15, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> gizmo_gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Granted but only because you slammed your hand in the door and all your finger nails fell off.

I wish I had perfectly healthy teeth.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2008)

Granted, but shortly after you get hit in the mouth by a baseball by accident.

I wish I could think of something witty to say here.


----------



## paul1991 (May 15, 2008)

granted, but it only seems witty to sony fanboys(AKA, 8 year olds).

I wish I could focus better.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 15, 2008)

Granted, but now your minds strained from always being so completely enthralled by one task/subject  and whenever you have something to do, no matter how strenuous or hard you cant take a break until its done and you go and die from the stress.

I wish I was certain about what paul1991 meant by "focus" (Mentally or visually :?)


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 15, 2008)

granted but now you know so we cant let you live
i wish i wasnt ill


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 15, 2008)

Granted, you're healthy as a horse--infact, you _are _a horse.

I wish I had a cabin


----------



## WildWon (May 15, 2008)

Granted. Now Barbie has a place to drive her Dream Car!

I wish i have a large tasty, uncorruptable dinner waiting for when i get home from work tonight.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 15, 2008)

Granted, but your house is ransacked jsut moments before you get home so you lose your games, your dinner and have to shell out for a new back door.

I wish I had a private island.


----------



## Dingler (May 15, 2008)

Granted but you're to solve endless amounts of slide-puzzles while there.

I wish I could fly


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 15, 2008)

Granted, but the wind currents are too strong, you're forced into a jet stream and sucked into the turbine engine of a jumbo jet and die a horribly slow and gruesome death.

I wish _Bending_ was real and I was a Bender


(Bending from A:tla)


----------



## Upperleft (May 15, 2008)

Wrong topic,Wrong topic,Wrong topic,Wrong topic
please delete this post


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 16, 2008)

i wish i knew what upperleft is saying


----------



## WildWon (May 16, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Granted, but the wind currents are too strong, you're forced into a jet stream and sucked into the turbine engine of a jumbo jet and die a horribly slow and gruesome death.
> 
> I wish _Bending_ was real and I was a Bender
> 
> ...



Granted, but your bending ability is limited to that of marshmallow fluff.  But, bend away!

I wish i had the ability to write my name on any surface, the same way i can write my name in snow.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 16, 2008)

Granted, but you're jailed for vandalism and your hands fall get eaten on the first night of your stay.

I wish that marshmallow fluff was an element and common all over the planet


----------



## Narin (May 16, 2008)

Granted, but now the earth is made out of marshmallow fluff and everything sinks and sticks to its soft, gooey mantle.

I wish I had more free time


----------



## GbaDoctor (May 16, 2008)

Granted, but when you're about to enjoy it you'll get an hell of a cold.

I wish i had a better salary so i can buy alot of retro games.


----------



## Narin (May 16, 2008)

Granted, but with the bigger salary, you have to work a lot more, longer hours and such and have no more time to play any games.

I wish it would stop raining


----------



## KDH (May 16, 2008)

Granted, all the water on Earth has now been moved into space and formed into a giant ball. Unfortunately it gets knocked into the sun during a freak meteor shower.

I wish I was the captain of a non-relativistic FTL-capable starship.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 16, 2008)

Granted,but your crew shall turn on their captain.
I wish I had Plasma TV.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 17, 2008)

Granted but calamity strikes earth and renders all technology useless. Back to the methods of the 1100's people!

I wish I was 40lbs lighter and eczema free!


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 17, 2008)

HEllo?!?!?

Someone curropt my wish so we keep going!!!


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 17, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Granted but calamity strikes earth and renders all technology useless. Back to the methods of the 1100's people!
> 
> I wish I was 40lbs lighter and eczema free!


Granted,you will become anorexic and will have to use this formula to become ecezma free.
use this mixture...and you will be fine....
1/4C. olive oil
3 tbs honey
2 tbs liquid vitamin E(the thick kind...14,000/24,000) I like J/a/s/o/n/s in a little yellow bottle...about $5.00 a bottle...

mix well, wash hands and area...use a sterile,cotton pad and apply the mixture to the effected area...you may cover if you like...or just make sure nothing comes into contack with the mixture untill it's had time to obsorb into the skin.
The honey, vitamin, is a natural healer. The olive oil is a moisturizer in itself. The area should start looking better within a few days. You shouldn't have any burning or itching. You have enough to save in a container to use for future uses...good luck.

I wish???? ??? ???????? ??? ????


----------



## cruddybuddy (May 17, 2008)

Granted, but what you thought was random Arabic characters was actually a wish to get banned for having 200 posts on this forum.

I wish I could move to the UK.


----------



## Doggy124 (May 17, 2008)

Granted, but your flight delayed for 3 years.


I wish I got new PC


----------



## KDH (May 17, 2008)

Granted, but it was confiscated by the MPAA because it was preloaded with pirated movies. Should have built it yourself.

I wish I had the question that goes with the answer of 42...


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 17, 2008)

Granted,the Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything has a numeric solution in Douglas Adams' series The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. In the story, a "simple answer" to The Ultimate Question is requested from the computer Deep Thought—specially built for this purpose. It takes Deep Thought 7½ million years to compute and check the answer which turns out to be 42. Unfortunately, The Ultimate Question itself is unknown - suggesting on an allegorical level that it is more important to ask the right questions than to seek definite answers,but it is too complicated for you to understand.

I  wish I was in a VideoGame.


----------



## cruddybuddy (May 17, 2008)

Granted, but the game was made by CruddyBuddy.

I wish I made a video game with kais in it.


----------



## thegame07 (May 17, 2008)

Edit ...


----------



## Doggy124 (May 17, 2008)

Granted, whatever thegame07 is typing

I wish everyone here(except me) got banned


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 17, 2008)

granted but then no body could respond to this topic so me 2 and then u got crazy and suicided
i wish gbatemp was called mokrotemp


----------



## Narin (May 17, 2008)

Granted, but everyone then leaves the site in protest over the name change.

I wish they would cross-engineer puppies with kittens.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 17, 2008)

granted but the profesor who did that made a big mistake they want to take over the world and kill all humans
i wish i had an iphone right now!!!


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 17, 2008)

juicy_mokro said:
			
		

> granted but the profesor who did that made a big mistake they want to take over the world and kill all humans
> i wish i had an iphone right now!!!


Granted,but then all of a sudden all iphones attack humans,and make them their slaves.
I wish that I was made of chocolate.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 17, 2008)

granted but if its summer your choclate milk and then people will drink you
i wish i was there when you where choclate


----------



## Narin (May 17, 2008)

Granted, but soon after you get swarmed by people and quickly devoured.

I wish that if I make a wish that I wish I had unlimited corruption free wishes that the wish I stated by saying I  wish wouldn;t be corrupted by someone reading the wish.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 17, 2008)

Granted...but since the granter of this wish read the line too quickly...you get unlimited corruption in the world instead.

I wish I was distorted.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 17, 2008)

Granted, your distorted and your organs are ruptured. You die.

I wish to change my wish! I wish to thank Kais for his remedy!


----------



## Narin (May 17, 2008)

Granted, but your now frozen in carbonite and put on display until the end of time so people will always remember your legacy.

I wish I had a pet


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 17, 2008)

Granted,but your pet is a human eating Gerbil and eats you.
I wish there were no wars in my homeland,or even in the world.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 17, 2008)

granted but! everyone was acting gay cause its to peace full so in 2050 there where no humans cause men where fucking each other
i wish i knew how playstation 10 would be like


----------



## Zankurou (May 17, 2008)

Granted but, it is too much for you to comprehend so your brain explodes.
I wish I wish I was a fish. (Cookie for reference.)


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 17, 2008)

Granted but your caught by a commercial fishermans net and by the time he realizes you're to ugly/little to be food you're already dead.

I wish my last wish hadn't been overlooked.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 17, 2008)

?
i wish his wish wasnt so dificult to corupt


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Granted but your caught by a commercial fishermans net and by the time he realizes you're to ugly/little to be food you're already dead.
> 
> I wish my last wish hadn't been overlooked.
> 
> ...


I don't get it ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
I wish I had a better sense of smell.


----------



## Narin (May 18, 2008)

Granted, but now you can small a fart from 10 miles away, just imagine what else you can smell.

I wish that no one else would post after this wish.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 18, 2008)

granted but you didnt say for how long so now im here !!
i wish gta 4 would come on the wii


----------



## Doggy124 (May 18, 2008)

Granted but it come with new FW and it brick your Wii.
I wish I finished my homework.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 18, 2008)

granted but your teacher saw u did it with a wish so you must study in the summer
i wish school was forbiddden


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

Granted,but now you must be homeschooled.
I wish I had a billion dollars.


----------



## Narin (May 18, 2008)

Granted, but its counterfeit money and your soon arrested for possessing it.

I wish for the next person to smack themselves in the face.


----------



## Upperleft (May 18, 2008)

Granted , but i didn't lose a single tooth! HA!

I wish the next person to confess about something


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

Granted,I like waffles dipped in honey and strawberry syrup,I dislike the PS3 console,and I like the movie Ratatouille.
I wish I never confessed that.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 18, 2008)

Granted, instead you are an important person in society who wrote a letter to your secret lover, which was intercepted by the media and put in print. You're life is over.


I wish I had an ice cream cone with caramel syrup and NO toothache.


----------



## Narin (May 18, 2008)

Granted, but now you don't have any teeth.

I wish I had an ice cream cone now


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 18, 2008)

Granted but its a drop of cream surrounded by a big, solid cone of ice. You get brain freeze trying to get to the cream.

I wish I had a caramel cookie.


----------



## slightlyaskew (May 18, 2008)

Granted! But alas, I misread - you now have a Camel Cookie.

I wish I wish I hadn't killed that bug...


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 18, 2008)

Granted, it comes back to life and is a mutated fiend that kills you and goes on a bloody rampage like in those cheest old "horror" movies that come on TCM...

I wish I had a ferret proof house and a couple of ferrets to go with them.


----------



## KDH (May 19, 2008)

Granted, but the ferrets sing and dance endlessly when you try to sleep.

I wish I knew why my bootloader got messed up after moving my partitions.


----------



## WildWon (May 19, 2008)

Granted.  You now understand why your bootloader got effed, but you have no idea what that keyboardy-thingie is used for, and you assume your mouse is a pedal to control the speed of your internets. But at least you now know why.

I with this job interview today goes well!


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 19, 2008)

granted but the job sucks you must clean ur asshole before you work
i wish wildwon would post more replies goes he is funny


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 20, 2008)

Granted,but not until the near future.
I wish I shot a moogle.


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

kais said:
			
		

> Granted,but not until the near future.
> I wish I shot a moogle.








Not granted, because your aim sucks and you miss the moogle by miles who then proceeds to beat you senseless with their cane.

I wish all moggles had a restraining order against kais


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> kais said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Granted, but the cops can never be bothered to enforce the law anyway so it's meaningless.

I wish I was allowed to enslave all chavs...


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Granted, but they rise against you and um...use Chav powers to kill you after years of suffering



I wish I knew what Chav is and had time enough to look it up without loosing my chance to corrupt this wish


----------



## KDH (May 20, 2008)

Granted... Or atleast it would be but I don't know either and can't be bothered to look it up right now.

I wish I had a T3 Internet connection.


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

KDH said:
			
		

> Granted... Or atleast it would be but I don't know either and can't be bothered to look it up right now.
> 
> I wish I had a T3 Internet connection.



Granted, but its routed through China and all the good sites are censored and blocked.

I wish gizmo_girl was nicer to me, kupo!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 20, 2008)

Granted...but everyone's going to hate you for stealing her affection.

I wish the cake wasn't a lie.


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Granted...but everyone's going to hate you for stealing her affection.
> 
> I wish the cake wasn't a lie.



Granted, but its a carrot cake, maade out of nothing bot carrots.

I wish I had some cake now, darn you distorted.frequency! You sneaky Canadian...


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Banned for calling a Canadian Sneaky!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 20, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Banned for calling a Canadian Sneaky!



...wrong place?

(answers to Narin)

Granted...but the cake is a lie. (What did you expect?)

I wish I was a moogle, kupo.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Granted, but Moogle meat is highly prized, so I kill you for fur, flesh and bone.

I wish I was a chocobo.


----------



## Renegade_R (May 20, 2008)

Granted, then I eat you cause Chocobo tastes like chicken.

I wish I had a better cellphone.


----------



## iffy525 (May 20, 2008)

Granted,






I wish for another wish


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Granted but the wish is dead on arrival.

I wish I had a suction cup.


----------



## OSW (May 20, 2008)

granted, but it doesn't fit around your penis.

I wish some important people respected my opinions more.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 20, 2008)

Granted,but you lose your ability to talk&type not allowing you to share your opinions anymore.
I wish I could hire a stripper.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2008)

Granted, but she turns out to be your money trying to earn money to put you through uni.

I wish I was dating Christina Applegate.


----------



## WildWon (May 20, 2008)

Granted. But Christina Applegate hasn't looked good since... uh... Don't Tell Mom The Babysitter's Dead.  Now she just looks like a shriveled muppet. She bares a very close resemblance to Keith Richards.  *Shudder* enjoy your date!

I wish my theme would be accepted by NDSthemes.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Granted but no one likes it and ever downloads it so the site makes a "Hall of Shame" just to display it.

I wish I could wish for a suction cup with out someone making it into something perverted (Uh, Hello? Gizmo_*GAL*)


----------



## Renegade_R (May 20, 2008)

Granted...but the suction cup doesn't suck.

I wish i didn't have to be at work today.


----------



## OSW (May 20, 2008)

granted, but you'll be enslaved the rest of your life starting tomorrow.

I wish i knew what this "suction cup" gizmo_gal reffered to meant!


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Granted. Someone you love was in a terrible accident and you have to be at the hospital with them.

I wish I could rewrite the history of my life.

Dang!

Granted. I've got one of those stick on hoops but the suction is terrible.

I wish I'd been first to corupt Renegades wish as I did it better.


----------



## WildWon (May 20, 2008)

Granted. But you effed up and now you dont exist.

I wish i could be timelier in my "granted" statements


----------



## Doggy124 (May 20, 2008)

Granted but you made a mistake that kill you in the future.

I wish no one reply after me.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

No One said:
			
		

> Granted.



I wish to void Doggy's wish so that people besides noone could still play


----------



## WildWon (May 20, 2008)

Granted, but now everyone has to play. And i haven't seen Everyone on here in a while. In fact, i don't even think Everyone posts here anymore. Well, we're still screwed.

I wish my job would be to surf the internets for nekkid chickz and pir8ed gamez. w3rd.


----------



## psycoblaster (May 20, 2008)

Granted, but most of the sites installed viruses and were fake o.O
maybe few rickrolls in there too...
I wish I can fly


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Granted. But the internet is given into control of the Vatican and they censor all immoral things off the servers around the globe. The only thing left is Perez Hilton.com and Wikipedia.

I wish I had a laptop.

*Posts merged*

Edit:

Granted but global warm melts the ozone layer and causes you to die first.

I wish I had *2* laptops. One normal and one super portable and sturdy.-


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 20, 2008)

granted but the super portable was so thin that your mom that it was a cookie so she ated
i wish there where more people like gizmo_gal who posted a comment and thankd me


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Granted. You are mobbed by a group of Fanboys and Fangirls who love you so much, they wind up trampling and each tearing off a bit of your flesh/clothes/hair/guts for a keepsake and sold them on backchannels of Ebay.

I wish that there really were more people like me.


----------



## WildWon (May 20, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Granted. You are mobbed by a group of Fanboys and Fangirls who love you so much, they wind up trampling and each tearing off a bit of your flesh/clothes/hair/guts for a keepsake and sold them on backchannels of Ebay.
> 
> I wish that there really were more people like me.



Granted, but now you're not as special. In fact Gizmo Gal ver 2.0 and 2.2 are better. Sorry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish i wouldn't have to wish for this wish that wished a wish of wishing wishes.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Granted. You get jackcrap regardless of not wanting to wish for a wish of wishing wishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I had an A average and was the standout kid of the year in my family.


----------



## xcalibur (May 20, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Granted. You get jackcrap regardless of not wanting to wish for a wish of wishing wishes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Granted but now you are forced to keep it up and the pressure causes you to snap and suffer a nervous breakdown.

I wish I don't do bad in my exams.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Granted. You do terrifically and suffer the same fate that you said I would.

I wish vengenance weren't quite this sweet--its giving me a toothache.


----------



## KDH (May 21, 2008)

Granted. Vengeance is now twice as sour as rotten eggs, and you can literally taste it.

I wish I was omnipotent.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 21, 2008)

granted,but there were....................erm side effects

I  wish I knew what an omnipotent is.


----------



## psycoblaster (May 21, 2008)

Granted, but you lost the rest of your vocab knowledge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish I was like deufeufeu


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

Granted but as I have no idea who deufeufeu is you end up as depoopoo.

I wish I was bootlegger in the 20's.


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

Granted, you have been ported to the 1920's and your leg has been replaced with a boot.  GOOD LUCK GETTING A PEDICURE NOW!

I wish i was born earlier so i could have spent my teens/early 20s in the 70's.


----------



## Kiok (May 21, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Granted, you have been ported to the 1920's and your leg has been replaced with a boot.  GOOD LUCK GETTING A PEDICURE NOW!
> 
> I wish i was born earlier so i could have spent my teens/early 20s in the 70's.



Granted but you lived in basement

I wish the next person wish 2 post from now wish i granted.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 21, 2008)

Uhm....Granted :?

I wish I knew what the above user meant.


----------



## Upperleft (May 21, 2008)

Granted , but it won't make any sense :x

i wish i washed a dish


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

Granted, but the dish dashed the wash and wished a fish fought the first fight.

I wish more people would see Zombie Strippers.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 21, 2008)

Granted but everyones blind so no ones see's the way you do, and in a world of blind is the seer truly seeing what the blind percieve?

I wish I could finish assignment before lunch like I declared at 11 am that I would.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

Granted, but you end up doing the wrong assignment.

I wish I was legally allowed to beat modern kids with a birch stick to stop them being so soft and whiney.


----------



## Doggy124 (May 21, 2008)

Granted, but you end up with lot of enemy.
I wish Costello join this topic lol.


----------



## JBl147 (May 21, 2008)

Granted, but he corrupts your wish too!
I wish I had a cookie


----------



## Narin (May 21, 2008)

JBl147 said:
			
		

> Granted, but he corrupts your wish too!
> I wish I had a cookie


Granted, but its a poison cookie

I wish moogles were real


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 21, 2008)

granted but i dont know what moogle is so ur screwd
i wish i knew whats moogles are


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

Granted, but when you realize thats what Narin's avy actually is, its too late. You have died of dysentery.

I wish i could play Oregon Trail right now.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 22, 2008)

Granted! But your PC doesn't support it.

I wish I could see my friends from Africa again...WildWon you made me sad mentioning that game. They had a laptop and that game. Man do I miss them.


----------



## B-Blue (May 22, 2008)

Crap! I don't want to ruin your wish


----------



## WildWon (May 22, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Granted! But your PC doesn't support it.
> 
> I wish I could see my friends from Africa again...WildWon you made me sad mentioning that game. They had a laptop and that game. Man do I miss them.



Granted, you get to go back and visit everyone. But then you wake up. It was all a dream, but a really good dream! (smallest way i could think of to corrupt that wish  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I wish for $10.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 22, 2008)

Granted buts its really old, crumpled and wet because you find it on the street, no store or bank will accept it.

I wish I had a bigger attention span...


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 24, 2008)

granted but i dont know what your saying so your screwd 
i wish i had vacation


----------



## Narin (May 24, 2008)

Granted, but you end up taking a vacation to Chernobyl.

I wish I was really a Moogle, kupo!


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 24, 2008)

Granted, but you're the only one and you die alone. _Moogles _are extinct.

I wish I could jump at will between dimensions and take part of video games and stuff like that.


----------



## KDH (May 25, 2008)

Granted, but you'll never see Earth Prime again! [/Sliders reference]

I wish my name were John Crichton.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 25, 2008)

Granted. You have legally changed your name to John Crichton, but you won the lottery while the judge was signing your petition and are no longer the winner of the 50 million jack pot. The lottery officials send you a letter saying "Please try again"

I wish I had a talent!


----------



## KDH (May 25, 2008)

Granted, you now have an always open telnet connection on your computer. Oh, you said talent? Oops, sorry. Um... you had better do something about telnet connection, its incredibly insecure.

I wish I had my own theme song that played whenever I entered a room, woke up, walked onto a stage/up to a podium, etc.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 25, 2008)

granted but you heard it every second do you got crazy and suicided
i wish my test was canceled


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 25, 2008)

Granted, but because of this cancelled test anyone who isn't already a straight A student immediately fails the class/course.

I wish my homework magically did itself and was 100% accurate!


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 25, 2008)

granted but your mom saw it and she got mad because you where cheatig so she spanked you
i wish it didnt rain here


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 25, 2008)

Granted, all the rain stops, a drought comes, vegetation dies. Its a natural phenomena that confounds scientist around the globe because all the people in the area began to die because their air is running out without enough plants to breath chlorophyll and exhale oxygen. 

I wish I had gotten a say in who I was born as and what family I was born in to.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 25, 2008)

Granted...but they have a say whether or not to keep you in the family...and due to your indecisiveness...you're stuck trying to think of who you actually want to be born as.

I wish to eat something good.


----------



## Orc (May 25, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Granted...but they have a say whether or not to keep you in the family...and due to your indecisiveness...you're stuck trying to think of who you actually want to be born as.
> 
> I wish to eat something good.


Granted, you eat yourself.

I wish I was put into a wood chipper.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 25, 2008)

Granted. You die the horrible and painful death that you wished for.

I wish I could think of a song worth listening to....


----------



## Narin (May 25, 2008)

Granted, but thats the only song you can ever think of fo the rest of your life.

I wish I had a kupo nut


----------



## CrystalSweet (May 26, 2008)

granted, but your nut is covered in dirt and disease because it fell on the ground

i wish i had a boyfriend


----------



## OSW (May 26, 2008)

granted (theres a line of candidates waiting for you from gbatemp 0_0 (excluding me) but i don't think this was a smart wish lol)

i wish i pass my upcoming exams.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 26, 2008)

Granted, but you lose all your money in a single robbery.

I wish I had thousands of dollars in my SWISS bank account.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 26, 2008)

Granted. You do, but your account is frozen by the FBI.

I wish I had a special machine that could wipe away memories.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 26, 2008)

Granted but you use it on yourself,and you forget everything that has happened to you.

I wish people didn't die.....


----------



## xalphax (May 26, 2008)

granted, now the suffering of most people is endless, as there is still not enough food around the planet.

i wish i would not fail anymore.


----------



## OSW (May 26, 2008)

granted but now you don't try anymore.

i wish i had a wii.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 26, 2008)

granted but it doesnt play games
i wish wii had better graphics


----------



## xalphax (May 26, 2008)

granted, but the graphics of the other consoles are still better ^^

i wish i get my dream job.


----------



## Endogene (May 26, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> granted, but the graphics of the other consoles are still better ^^
> 
> i wish i get my dream job.



granted but the boss sodomies you

I wish i was a real ninja


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 27, 2008)

Granted, but you're captured by a rival clan and die a most painful and humiliating death at their hands after you've been tortured into revealing your own clan secrets. You go down in Ninja History as a disgraced and despised mark against all Ninjas.

I wish my family had more money and thus, I was able to have my own room for once in 18 years...


----------



## fischju (May 27, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Granted, but you're captured by a rival clan and die a most painful and humiliating death at their hands after you've been tortured into revealing your own clan secrets. You go down in Ninja History as a disgraced and despised mark against all Ninjas.
> 
> I wish my family had more money and thus, I was able to have my own room for once in 18 years...



Granted, but they buy a house so big you get lost in it (and die)

I wish the viewing angle on this monitor was a little better


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 27, 2008)

Granted. The angle on your monitor is so crisp and sharp it gauges your eyes out.

I wish I had more crystal water.


----------



## Pizzaroo (May 27, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Granted. The angle on your monitor is so crisp and sharp it gauges your eyes out.
> 
> I wish I had more crystal water.




Granted, but it turns into real crystals inside your throat, suffocating you.

i wish my laptop had faster broadband speed.


----------



## fischju (May 27, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Granted. The angle on your monitor is so crisp and sharp it gauges your eyes out.
> 
> I wish I had more crystal water.



Granted, but you have to defeat the evil lord or order Jyggalag to access it (Oblivion Shivering Isles reference!)

I wish I knew how to lockpick well so I could break into the local high school and steal a desk


----------



## Pizzaroo (May 27, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> gizmo_gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Granted, but the desk has a time-bomb in it.

Oh i wish i were a poisoned oscar myar wiener.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 27, 2008)

Dang! To slow!

Granted--no one eats you, you whither and mold uneaten and die a lonely and nonsense death.

I wish more people were thoughtful and considerate of others, and everyone treated people the way the way that they wanted to be treated


----------



## Narin (May 27, 2008)

Wish granted, the entire world is now full of peace loving hippies.

I wish I had more time in a day.


----------



## jan777 (May 27, 2008)

granted but youll have to sleep through 3/4 of it

i wish no one will reply to this


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 27, 2008)

Granted. I'm not a noone, I'm a someone.

I wish for my Wii to get modded with the best modchip and never get caught.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 27, 2008)

I wish I was faster at typing with one hand.


----------



## KDH (May 27, 2008)

Granted, now every keyboard you touch turns into this one-handed keyboard, which you are now an expert at using. Unfortunately this makes most people very angry, so the don't let you near their computers.

I with I had two heads and three arms like Zaphod Beeblebrox (from the books, not the horrible movie).


----------



## distorted.freque (May 27, 2008)

Granted...but the numbers got mixed so now you have three heads and two arms. Enjoy your days as a mutant.

I wish I didn't have to sleep just yet.


----------



## Jundeezy (May 27, 2008)

Granted but once you sleep (in 3 hours or less) you will have to sleep for the 2 whole days.

I wish my egg drop project works tomorrow.


----------



## jan777 (May 27, 2008)

granted the egg was safe but you still get low grades

i wish that i have something to wish


----------



## distorted.freque (May 27, 2008)

Granted...but you forgot it the moment you thought of it. Sucks to be you.

I wish...I didn't have to go to English class and get my heart torn out by cold-blooded women who like to carry javelins around for fun.


----------



## Jundeezy (May 27, 2008)

Granted, but you are exiled from from everyone around you and anyone you get near for not knowing enough about English.

I wish I could go invisible and walk through walls.

Edit: Sorry didn't check twice to see if someone posted before me


----------



## distorted.freque (May 27, 2008)

Granted...but the power only worked for precisely two minutes so now you are caught between two walls...Sadly, the invisible part of your power has not worn out yet.

Please refer to above post. *points past jundeezy*


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 27, 2008)

Granted, the women now use bazooka war canons instead, they dont tear your heart out--they blast it out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish people would stop making sexual topics in the testing area forum for the heck of it and grow the heck up.


----------



## WildWon (May 27, 2008)

Granted, now every other section is full of sexual topics, but the testing area has dropped back to people testing their codes for sexual topics... without the actual topics going further.  Basically: GBAtemp == 4chan now.  Thanks a lot, Gal.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish my extended weekend had been longer.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 27, 2008)

Granted. It lasts so long that you get fired, lose your pension+401k and cant afford to retire until 4 years after you're dead and the fond memories your family had of you have turned to resentment.

I wish I had a 5 days to finish my current workload--or else that GBAtemp would stop drawing me away from doing my work.


----------



## Narin (May 27, 2008)

Granted, but your doomed to forever repeat those 5 days over and over again.

I wish I had a cookie


----------



## SkankyYankee (May 27, 2008)

Granted, but you have cottonmouth and there is no milk!

I wish i could teach the world to love.


----------



## xalphax (May 28, 2008)

granted, but now they all love you for teaching them and you cant handle ALL THE LOVE!

i wish someone was there to protect me sometimes


----------



## distorted.freque (May 28, 2008)

Granted...but you have to pay him to protect you. With a lot of money.

I wish for a wish that is only wishful in thinking...or something to pass the time.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2008)

Granted, you are turned to stone to help pass the time.

I wish I could get close enough to George W Bush to slap him right in the chops.


----------



## Narin (May 28, 2008)

Granted but secret service ends up taking you out soon after wards and your never seen from again.

I wish for world peace, kupo!


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 28, 2008)

Granted. The world is in pieces.

I wish Moogles and Pokemon were real, and the Digital world from Digimon truly existed and I'd learn that I was either able to go off on a Pokemon journey, or sucked into the digi-world as a digi-destined.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2008)

Granted, but as I don't have a clue what you're talking about you end up in Dark City.

I wish I was the ruler of the world.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 28, 2008)

Granted, but Narin transforms into a Masamune-beast thing like from Chrono and takes you out for eating his Moogle friends.

I wish Trolley Dave hadn't over looked my last post...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2008)

Wish not granted, I hadn't overlooked it - I was just too damn slow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish gizmo_gal would make another wish.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 28, 2008)

Granted. I wish Trolley Dave would become Bus Bill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Two birds with one stone--booyah!)


----------



## Renegade_R (May 28, 2008)

Granted....Considering I don't know what you are asking for I'll just kill you.

I wish everyone in GBATemp would shut up about Wii homebrew worries.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 28, 2008)

Granted. Now there all blathering on about which "R4 supercard is the 1337-ist, for getting wareromszes  eh?"--In every...single...forum...section....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish everyone would be be just a little more caring toward each other, and maybe once a week, go out of their way to do something kind for a stranger.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 28, 2008)

granted bu it wont so well that everybody got gay and there where no children because all men where fucking eachother
i wish bush was dead


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 28, 2008)

Granted. Bushes every where have shrivled and died and I personally lead the angry mob of Farmers/Environmentalists/Gardeners that now hate your guts.

I wish people had better understood my wishes on the previous page!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2008)

Granted, but most people are dumb so even though they understand they have no clue what to do with that understanding...

I wish I had a live naked Christina Applegate willing to do anything I asked...


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 28, 2008)

granted but she has aids so your screwd 
i wish i had a naked Beyonce without aids!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2008)

Granted, but she's got gonorrhea so you're still screwed...

I wish I was allowed to hunt humans for sport...


----------



## xalphax (May 28, 2008)

granted, but only relatives.

i wish i was AZN.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 28, 2008)

Granted, you are AstraZeneca--you suffer from your own side effects and commit suicide.

I wish...I wish...I wish a Moogle would come go to the post office, and hunt around and bring me my package at once!!!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 28, 2008)

Granted...but it was caught by a Moogle trap and was sold for meat. Your package had somehow mysteriously disappeared during process.

I wish to be insane.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 29, 2008)

Granted, you are now living in Sane.

I wish I knew what was going on so I could stop imagining the worse....


----------



## xalphax (May 29, 2008)

granted, but now, that you know what is going on you are even more worried

i wish i had more time to learn all those things i want to learn


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 29, 2008)

Granted. But the more you learn the less you know, you are trapped in an endless cycle of study until you die of exhaustion.

I wish I still had my phone tapper...I'm hurting with suspense...


----------



## juicy_mokro (Jun 1, 2008)

Granted but its illigal so your screwd the whole summer in prison
i wish i knew what a phone tapper is


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2008)

Granted, but just knowing that information is illegal unless you're a government approved body so you too go to jail...

I wish I could be frozen and woken up when being a chav is outlawed...


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 1, 2008)

granted but your brain has been altered in the freezing and you are now a chav


----------



## Endogene (Jun 1, 2008)

Granted but someone continued it afterwards

I wish i were a boat


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 1, 2008)

Granted, but you hit an iceberg and sink as musicians play a tune.

I wish I had more mudkips.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 1, 2008)

Granted. But Pikachu chose you, so he kills your mudkips and enslaves you by zapping you for all unwanted behavior.

I wish I could get a dog.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 1, 2008)

Wish granted. The dog is rabid so it bit you and now you have a disease.

I wish my sister didn't have her dogs.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 1, 2008)

Granted. Your sister turns into a boy--now you have a brother who keeps cats.

I wish I could also have a Ferret.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2008)

Granted, but you beat me to the punch so I have nothing witty to say... so I take the ferrets back...

I wish I had all the Troma movies on DVD...


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 1, 2008)

Banned for wanting Troma movies on DVD


...


....


....


I wish my brain could keep up with my fingers when I'm on the internet.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 2, 2008)

Granted. Now your brain moves too fast for your fingers to keep up.

I wish I had a 4GB MicroSDHC card.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 2, 2008)

granted, but it only formats to 1gb because it was a fake ^^

i wish i could understand and speak all the languages of the world


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 2, 2008)

Granted, but you can't pronounce words correctly so no one understands you. Tough break. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish everything I wished for was a lie.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 2, 2008)

Granted.  You wished for a cake.

I wish I have a gf.


----------



## jan777 (Jun 2, 2008)

granted shell be the best you ever dreamed off but youll only last an hour or so then shell come running to me

i wish i had a GH3 copy for my wii


----------



## Jundeezy (Jun 2, 2008)

Granted, but you have no guitar's to play it with.

I wish for 3 more wishes.


----------



## jan777 (Jun 2, 2008)

jundeezy said:
			
		

> Granted, but you have no guitar's to play it with.
> 
> I wish for 3 more wishes.


ha! i can play with the wiimote

granted but i get to use them

i wish this is the last post


----------



## Jundeezy (Jun 2, 2008)

Granted, but Jundeezy comes and ruins it all by posting another

I wish I could find a pencil so I could do my homework.


----------



## papyrus (Jun 2, 2008)

Granted. But you can't answer it because its so difficult.

I wish i own the Earth.


----------



## Jundeezy (Jun 2, 2008)

Granted but it becomes a barren wasteland because of everyone moving to mars and jupiter. (dont ask how they live)

I wish I was a master piano player.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 2, 2008)

Granted. But you're expected to play the tuba publicly.

I wish I could find my talents...

*looks under bed*. Nope, still missing.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 2, 2008)

granted, you make vast use of them and miss your lazy life.

i wish i had naturally blue hair.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 2, 2008)

Granted, but being born that way makes it harder on you to endure growing up in modern society, so by the time you were 9 you began habitually dying your hair a more ordinary color, and you have to use ALOT of dye to maintain it.

I wish I had a mattress.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 2, 2008)

Granted, but its very uncomfortable and you can't sleep.

I wish I had a new HDD.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 2, 2008)

granted, but now you need faster internetz to fill it.

i wish i was more serious.


----------



## Neko (Jun 2, 2008)

granted but your life is boring now


i wish the girl I like would love me.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 3, 2008)

Granted, but she smothers you, and when you try to put distance between the two of you she obsesses over you and locks you in the dungeon you never knew existed in your pantry.

I wish I had everything that I and my family NEED to make our dreams/wishes come true.


----------



## pinbi7 (Jun 3, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Granted, but she smothers you, and when you try to put distance between the two of you she obsesses over you and locks you in the dungeon you never knew existed in your pantry.
> 
> I wish I had everything that I and my family NEED to make our dreams/wishes come true.



bondage equipment sent

i wish i never posted that


----------



## Prophet (Jun 3, 2008)

Granted. but to ensure the post was never made, you lose your hands.

I wish the next person to post turns into a frog.


----------



## James B. (Jun 3, 2008)

Granted. But I'm kissed by a princess who turns me into a prince, and I get revenge on you by taking your life.


I wish I could stop time.


----------



## pinbi7 (Jun 3, 2008)

James B. said:
			
		

> Granted. But I'm kissed by a princess who turns me into a prince, and I get revenge on you by taking your life.
> 
> 
> I wish I could stop time.



time has stoped for 100 million years for everyone exept for you,u die a very lonely death
once time turns back to normal, u turn to dust

i wish i went on rollercoaster rides with Michael(Jackson that is)


----------



## Prophet (Jun 3, 2008)

Granted, but the entire ride is spent with him molesting you... with questions. It seems he's a very inquisitive guy.

I wish this was the last post of the thread.


----------



## James B. (Jun 3, 2008)

Granted, except before I granted the wish, Webster's changed the defenition of "last" to "#552", so your wish was granted. Then webster's changed last back.


I wish that GBAtemp never existed.


(how could I say such a horrible thing JUST to defy logic?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















































)


----------



## juicy_mokro (Jun 3, 2008)

Granted But then i couldnt post this and u will never saw this so your screwed
i wish gbatemp had a SSBB tourny each month with a prize


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 3, 2008)

Granted but the prize is having you friend code grow by 4 characters each time you win the tourney. 
Mine is 3453 3489 4893 3944 3456 8765 2321 2345 3643 5436 8764 2414 6575 2345.

i wish California didn't allow gay marriage.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 3, 2008)

granted, now you will have to go abroad.

i wish i hadnt eaten that cheeseburger...


----------



## aZnXrAvEr (Jun 3, 2008)

Granted, but now you are going to starve to death...

I wish I was a multi-billionaire.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Jun 3, 2008)

granted, but know you will be tortured with weapons for your money.

I wish the next person will grant my wish (which is having a cyborg body) and nothing happens.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 3, 2008)

granted, and nothing happens.... really.... nothing....

i wish there were fireworks on my birthday.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 3, 2008)

Granded but one gets loose and blows up in your face leaving you blind.

i wish i didnt have to make another wish.


----------



## Narin (Jun 3, 2008)

Granted, but now you are dead.

I wish everyone was a Moogle! Kupo!


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 4, 2008)

Granted but now we discover a virus that kills all Moogles. Kupo!

I wish the offtopic and testing area boards were more active, like they used to be!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 4, 2008)

Granted. People visit and read the threads but its up to a select few--of about 15--to do 90% of the work...

I wish Moogles/Pokemon/other video game characters/creatures that are tameable or naturally kind were real. I'd love to meet some!


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 4, 2008)

granted and you become a trainer but get eaten by 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i wish i had a hydrogen car.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 4, 2008)

Granted, but it explodes due to some defect, and you're disabled for life.

I wish I my sister shared my enthusiasm for homebrew and WiFi...


----------



## KDH (Jun 5, 2008)

Granted, she gets so enthusiastic about it that she builds a giant WiFi tower out off all your stuff and spends all her time learning to write hyper-efficient programs that can do with one line of code what no one else can do with 10.

I wish Microsoft would hurry up and collapse in on itself.


----------



## James B. (Jun 5, 2008)

They do. Right before they release Halo DS, which included an online Live service for free, and 64 player servers.

Oh no.


I wish something really bad would happen to me in the next minute.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 5, 2008)

Not Granted. Its the best way to curropt such a wish, so the Grant-Fairy refuses to come through for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I hadn't eaten 7 Samosas...:sick:


----------



## James B. (Jun 5, 2008)

You ate 100 Twinkies instead. Good luck getting out of your chair, if you ever come out of that diabetic coma.

I wish for world war.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 5, 2008)

Granted--oh wait, thats already happened, sorry. Instead, your sent back in time and forced to die 1,000,000,000,000 horrible deaths for wishing for World War.

I wish...the price of gas would go back down to about 1.25/gal


----------



## Narin (Jun 5, 2008)

Granted, but all of your and your family's vehicles break down.

I wish I would find true love, kupo!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 5, 2008)

Granted...but true love came in the form of a human being...and sadly, we don't support Moogle-Human relationships in this part of the world.

I wish things would get better for anyone who is feeling down right now.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 5, 2008)

...I dont have the power to grant that wish, or the twisted heart to corrupt it, so I will 2nd it!

I too wish that someone feeling down would feel better!


----------



## juicy_mokro (Jun 5, 2008)

Granted but he was so happy that he decided to be gay, so you screwd him
i wish gbatemp was more a site with SSBB tourny's


----------



## Narin (Jun 5, 2008)

Granted, but you are banned from all the tournaments. 

I wish I wasn't feeling so bleh lately x.x Kupo...


----------



## xalphax (Jun 5, 2008)

granted, now you feel less bleh and more blah.

i wish i had the perfect moment.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 5, 2008)

Granted...but now you're frozen in it.

I wish the next person to read this would smile and have a nice day.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 6, 2008)

Granted. The next person who reads this smiles and has a nice day, but them having a nice day hurts their enemies so they hunt you down and kill you for giving people nice days.

I wish I had some more food already.


----------



## GameSoul (Jun 6, 2008)

Granted, but my dog just ate it.


I wish I knew how to make a sig.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 6, 2008)

Granted you have a sig and you know how it was made.

I wish my ceiling hadn't just finished falling in.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 6, 2008)

granted, it just started falling in.

I wish more people would sign up under the link in my sig


----------



## Narin (Jun 7, 2008)

Granted, but you end up getting banned from Fushion Cash and never see any of the referral money.

I wish I find my one true love soon and live happily ever after, kupo!


----------



## GameSoul (Jun 7, 2008)

Granted, but she moves onto another mate when you die, and skips your funeral for a date.

I wish I was the best in every video game so I can lol at noobs.


----------



## Narin (Jun 7, 2008)

Granted, but no one ever wants to play video games against you anymore, so now, you have to play them all by your self.

I wish my car worked better. :/


----------



## GameSoul (Jun 7, 2008)

Granted, but a kid just came and put a huge scratch in your car with a bike.

I wish I had a Wii.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 7, 2008)

Granted, and its modded to the most leet degree, but something minor breaks on it and you send it in to Nintendo and they send the feds to pick you up for modding/hacking their console. 

I wish I had a 2 gig micro SD card that worked perfectly and came with a USB adapter and never fried out, and it was magical so that even if I used it on a broken/crappy/ noncompatible PC, that it still worked flawlessly and with great transfer times.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 8, 2008)

granted, but playing around with it the whole time you miss out on the lottery this time and your numbers
won!

i wish i was allowed to drive.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 8, 2008)

Granted. You crash and kill a family of 5 in a quick moment of irresponsibility, you can never bear it to ride in a car again so long as you live, let alone drive.

I wish there was a definite cure for hiccups.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 8, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Granted. You crash and kill a family of 5 in a quick moment of irresponsibility, you can never bear it to ride in a car again so long as you live, let alone drive.
> 
> I wish there was a definite cure for hiccups.


Yep, but it makes you sneeze constantly instead...

I wish I had an army of robotic slaves


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 8, 2008)

Banned for wanting a robotic slave--let alone an army of them.


....


....


....

Yeah, wrong topic, I wish this was the right topic for "banning"


----------



## gov78 (Jun 8, 2008)

Granted, But your banned your self

I wish i had Dragonquest 9 for my ds


----------



## Narin (Jun 8, 2008)

Granted, but your DS ends up getting stolen soon after

I wish Moogles we're the dominate species and not humans


----------



## xalphax (Jun 8, 2008)

granted, but they especially dont like YOU.

i wish the world would be a better place for everyone.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 8, 2008)

Granted. The world has now become a better place for no one. Wait...did I read your post wrong?

...well, I cannot undo what I've done. Sorry.

I wish the next person to read this post gets his wish granted without any sort of corruption whatsoever.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 8, 2008)

Granted, but its that you die in 7 days 

I wish distorted dies in 7 days.


----------



## Narin (Jun 8, 2008)

Granted, but she ends up getting reborn as a Goddess and rules over us all, including you.

I wish I had fluffier fur, kupo!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 8, 2008)

Weeeeell. Since I'm a Goddess now, you get your fluffy fur alright. Sadly, they didn't specify what kind of Goddess I am so you get fleas too.

From the Goddess of Fleas.

I wish more people would worship me.


----------



## GameSoul (Jun 8, 2008)

Granted but they poison your drink during your last meal.


I wish I had billion of dollars.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 8, 2008)

granted, you dine like a king but did not know you were allergic to lobster thus you die.

i wish gbatemp would host teh roms again.


----------



## GameSoul (Jun 9, 2008)

Granted, but you are allowed to receive any. 




I wish people clicked on the file in my sig. XD


----------



## Narin (Jun 9, 2008)

9-Voltage said:
			
		

> Granted, but you are allowed to receive any.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm, I believe that counts as warez you know with the whole copyrighted movie thing which is against the forum rules.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 9, 2008)

Granted. Everyone who sees your sig will now unwillingly click on it and hate you for wasting thirty seconds of their lives.

I wish.

EDIT: Yeah...Narin is right. >_>


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 9, 2008)

Grant? D.F., you didn't finish your wish, so instead I send the Curroption pixies to your home to ruin every facet of your life.

I wish, my kitchen would clean itself magically every other hour and make all the meals for me.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 9, 2008)

granted but you get FAT&LAZY

i wish i had a new e-guitar.


----------



## Neko (Jun 9, 2008)

granted but it's a childs e-guitar and it sounds like crap.

I wish I would be a ninja.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 9, 2008)

Granted, you *would *be a ninja, but your a paraplegic and cant move.

I wish that I could travel into the future, find out which day my package arrives, get the package and come back to this day as if nothing had ever happened.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 10, 2008)

You discover that it gets lost in the mail and there are no refunds.

I wish my DS top screen was behaving better.


----------



## GameSoul (Jun 10, 2008)

Granted, but your DS can no longer read Roms/Games.


I wish I had a Lime Green DS with a CycloDS and 8GB SD Card


----------



## xalphax (Jun 10, 2008)

granted, but school gets really difficult so you have no time to play it anymore and your siblings play it all the time.

i wish money never had been invented.


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 10, 2008)

granted but now we're all still stuck in the cave times

I wish i could have my PSP now


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2008)

Granted, but it turns out to be Paint Shop Pro.

I wish I had Jedi powers.


----------



## Sephi (Jun 10, 2008)

granted, but you kill yourself while attempting to use force lightning the first time

I wish the cheat codes for summon night twin age weren't glitchy


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 11, 2008)

Granted. The codes are now twitchy--and you itch. Constantly.


I wish I had perfect health, had 50 million dollars and was guaranteed 30 more years of life and steady financial income, that way I could get around to some stuff I really care about.


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

granted, but you are trapped in a weird alternate dimension without your family and friends

I wish I had a 32GB flashdrive


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 11, 2008)

Granted but it has no way to hook up to anything.

I wish my allergies would go away *sniffle*


----------



## Narin (Jun 11, 2008)

Granted, but you are now without a nose.

I wish moogles ruled the planet


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

granted, but an invasion of humans from earth 2 wipe them out the next day

I wish Narin would stop making wishes about moogles


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 11, 2008)

Granted! They now rule the Planet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I wish I knew the secret behind Narin's cool signature.

EDIT: Argh! >_> Granted...he no longer makes wishes in general.


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

granted, "He is using a PHP script, it has something to do with rotate". but now your head explodes

I wish I had vast c++ knowledge


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 11, 2008)

Granted but C++ is now obsolete. I mean to an extreme degree. Anyone who's someone in the programming world is using ASIYA CODE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


I wish my sister would stop singing aloud when she's wearing headphones. Regardless of the fact that she's a fairly good at it, it gets as annoying as being locked in a bubble with a hundred flies


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 11, 2008)

Granted, she now sings constantly inside your head.

I wish FFTA2 would come faster!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 11, 2008)

Granted...but due to the amount of bugs they weren't able to fix from having to release it sooner, it sucked majorly.

I wish I could finish the chapter I was writing. >_>


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 11, 2008)

Granted, except your hand breaks afterwards

I wish One Piece was real. (The anime ¬.¬)


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 11, 2008)

EDIT: granted but the world is about to end

I wish Xenosaga I & II would be localized


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 11, 2008)

Granted...but you are in an accident and loose your ability to speak, understand or even relearn english. You're a modern marvel for the medical world while XenoSaga is so popular in english that they delete it in every other form...

I wish I would wake up. I feel drowsy...


----------



## Narin (Jun 11, 2008)

Granted, but now you can never fall asleep again.

I wish it wasn't storming outside


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 11, 2008)

Granted, instead it's storming in your bedroom.

I wish I was ruler of the world...


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 11, 2008)

Granted, but it's storming inside.

I wish I can have some bacon.


----------



## The Worst (Jun 11, 2008)

granted.  but it's tofu!!1
I wish my AC would work it's been over 90 for like 4 days now!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 11, 2008)

Granted, but it begins to snow and now your AC is broken in a way that it wont go off and you cant unplug it.

I wish I could talk to animals


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

granted, but you can no longer speak to humans

I wish I knew a good game to play on my DS


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 11, 2008)

Granted. you find the perfect game--but your DS breaks right before you save your state for the first time and you cant buy/borrow a DS from anyone else for 6 years for various strokes of illluck, misfortune and bad karma.

I wish I really could exchange my ability to speak with humans for the ability to speak with and understand on an empathetic level _all _other living creatures.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 11, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Granted. you find the perfect game--but your DS breaks right before you save your state for the first time and you cant buy/borrow a DS from anyone else for 6 years for various strokes of illluck, misfortune and bad karma.
> 
> I wish I really could exchange my ability to speak with humans for the ability to speak with and understand on an empathetic level _all _other living creatures.


Granted, but earth explodes.

I wish I had tried to kill myself.


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

granted, but you failed miserably, leaving you with a slow painful death that went on for 100 hours before the earth exploded

I wish the earth never asploded


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 11, 2008)

Granted. The earth imploded.


I wish I could be a shapeshifter and turn in to other people and animals at will and hold those forms for as long as I like and never be found out by anyone else


----------



## xalphax (Jun 11, 2008)

granted, but this one day you cant shift back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i wish more people would use linux.


----------



## Narin (Jun 11, 2008)

Granted, but everyone in the entire world starts using linux now and because of the large market share, all the spyware vendors and virus writers start targeting linux and all the newbs use it now. Thanks to you, linux is now uncool and the next windows.

I wish the next person would slap him or her self.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 12, 2008)

Granted. I renamed my sister "Himor-Herself" and slapped her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish this baby would be quiet and stay calm until his mama gets back.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

Granted...but that's only because the baby is planning something evil for when his mama gets back. D:

I wish I had a cool avatar.


----------



## Narin (Jun 12, 2008)

Granted, but your avatar is so cool and awesome that you end up getting banned due to the staff being jealous of it.

I wish that I find my one true love one day, kupo!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

Granted...but considering the fact that you've already asked for this before, your one true love gets angry at you for feeling that she's not good enough for you and leaves you for a Moomba. >_<

I wish I wasn't human.


----------



## euphemism (Jun 12, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Granted...but considering the fact that you've already asked for this before, your one true love gets angry at you for feeling that she's not good enough for you and leaves you for a Moomba. >_<
> 
> I wish I wasn't human.



Granted, but you turn into an alien and die from earth's atmosphere.

I wish that my girl would give me a blow job.


----------



## Narin (Jun 12, 2008)

Granted, but she takes it literally and actually blows until your testicles explode.

I wish the next person will give me a hug, kupo!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

Granted. Here you go, kupo...Oh, and did I mention that I'm still holding on to the lance I carried for defense when I was asking for a hug from Bonemonkey? >_< Sorry, Narin. Didn't mean to impale you.

I wish I could help other people to be happier!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 12, 2008)

Then get off your butt and get to spreading the happy!

I mean, uhm...granted. Heres one pass to "Happy Land" and you can take 10 miserable and depressed people with you. Too bad Happy Land is a toddler version of a run down Chuck E Cheese and it only makes the miserable people with you want to kill themselves because they feel mocked and ridiculed.

I wish...my family lived in a big house with 100 million dollars in the bank and no back debts so we were totally financially secure--because all of that would mean I've got my own room, built to my custom wishes and filled with the latest and greatest of technology.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)

Granted, but in typical parent style they run off with the money and don't tell you where they live - so it means you don't get your room unfortunately.

I wish I was born in the year 1900 so I could have been a bootlegger during prohibition.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jun 12, 2008)

Granted but you are born as a bear and have no use for Prohibitions.

I wish I had a Giant Panda to fight my battles for me.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 13, 2008)

Granted. But your pandas stupid, slow and uncoordinated so he cant fight--you try to train him, but he's a loser, the only time he gets a combo right he accidentally kills you.

I wish, I had a 6 gig micro sd card.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Jun 13, 2008)

granted but the micro sd card had to much space so it exploded in your hands and now your screwd
i wish there would be a big tounry when ssbb comesout in europe


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 14, 2008)

granted. But you dont get to enter and your Wii breaks so you cant even play at home.

I wish I had a friend to play/chat with tonight. Its gonna get really boring...


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 14, 2008)

Granted...you get me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish I had something to do! I'm so restless right now. D:


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 14, 2008)

Granted. You're sweetly dreaming by now probably...

I wish I'd gotten here sooner and seen DF's post...and that I wasn't so lazy and would just type out her whole name*


*especially since I've typed all this out already


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 16, 2008)

Granted. I've given you a time machine.

I wish E3 2008 is NOW!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

Granted. But you cant make it and theres a horrific natural disaster in your area that shuts down all technology and stops all thru traffic from neighboring towns. You have no news whatsoever of E3 2008 until its time for E3 2009.

I wish...I had a loyal and good natured dog.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 16, 2008)

granted, but its a bitch and she is pregnant with 9 puppies which you cant handle all at once.

i wish people would be more altruistic.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 16, 2008)

Granted, but everyone dies because they care too much about everyone else

I wish i could start an ISP


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

Granted but you have no subscribers and spend so much on advertisement that you go broke.

I wish I had a 12 acre farm and 5 million dollars to aide me in the revival of that farm and to be a safety net for me should that farm fail.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 16, 2008)

Granted, unfortunatly the farm turns out to me 5 inches and the 5 million is stolen and you get sent to jail.


I wish i was back home


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

Granted. But a natural disaster destroyed home and now theres nothing left to go back to.

I wish the damage from the hurricanes would finally be repaired/rebuilt and a fixed so that life could finally go back to normal...


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 16, 2008)

granted, but shoddy workmen rebuild and everything collapses

i wish i could quit smoking


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

Aww...I wont corrupt your wish, but wish you luck.

I wish that people who truly wish to improve any facet of their life, succeeds.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 16, 2008)

granted, but now you are addicted to chewing gum.
edit: darn. too slow.

granted, but now there are only bored people because they dont have to fight to achieve all this.

i wish i was healthier.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

See my above post and apply it to yourself.

I wish that my family wasn't so crazy.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 17, 2008)

granted, but the difference in craziness is so small that it is unnoticeable.

I wish my girlfriend's mom wasn't trying to keep us apart like she seems to be doing.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 17, 2008)

granted, but now she also hits on you.

i wish i had holidays already.


----------



## Minox (Jun 17, 2008)

Granted but your holday ends tomorrow

I wish that I hadn't eaten all that candy yesterday.


----------



## sphere9 (Jun 17, 2008)

littlestevie said:
			
		

> granted, but shoddy workmen rebuild and everything collapses
> 
> i wish i could quit smoking




granted, but you die of lung cancer a day later.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

sphere9 said:
			
		

> littlestevie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't make a wish...

I wish people would make wishes for me to corrupt...


----------



## WildWon (Jun 17, 2008)

Granted, but the you've lost your witty nature of corruption. Now you corrupt all wishes with "Granted, but you die."

I wish this next corruption wouldn't involve death (cause now Giz can only corrupt with death. HAH)


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

Granted. But you "expire" from the mortal world...your family drops your carcass in a hole and throws dirt clods until you vanish from their sight.

I wish WildWon hadn't jinxed me.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 17, 2008)

Granted, but now it was Toni Plutonij that jinxed you with the same problem.

I wish i could get a mod card for my PS2.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

Granted but you fumble the installation and ruin your PS2...and your wifes about to have a Kid so yu dont have money to waste on getting another PS2.

I with Toni Plutonij would come back...its awfully dark around here without his constant (dimmer than usual since I sprayed him) glow.


----------



## bugboy181 (Jun 17, 2008)

Granted, but he runs away again after seeing your face!

I wish my life was like an anime.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 17, 2008)

Granted, but you are on the business end of the Hentai Tentacle Rape.

I wish your mom were here right now.


----------



## bugboy181 (Jun 17, 2008)

Granted.

What, you wanted more? Its Bad enough as it is.

I wish i could fly....like superman kinda thing.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 17, 2008)

Granted, but when the PCP wears off, you're just lying on the ground, at the base of the bridge, with a broken arm. Shucks.

I wish i could have a badass team of super soldiers under my control.


----------



## bugboy181 (Jun 17, 2008)

Granted, but they hate you and decide to kill off everything you know and love and need. This includes oxygen.

I wish that i could have whatever i wanted whenever i wanted it.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Jun 17, 2008)

granted but you became to spoiled so you suicided
i wish i made money to play ssbb


----------



## bugboy181 (Jun 17, 2008)

Granted, but you only make 1 cent a year. when you ask for a raise it goes to 2 cents every 2 years.

I wish that the sky was falling.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 17, 2008)

granted, but it falls at such a slow rate it will take 4.5 billion years for it to affect anything.


I wish more people would seed flac collections on public trackers so that it doesn't take a day to download less than 10% of it


----------



## WildWon (Jun 17, 2008)

Granted, bu the flac collections are made up the The Naked Brothers Band, Hanna Montana, The Jonas Brothers, [another shitty Disney Channel band], Highschool Musical soundtracks, and an album of Chicken Dance remixes.  But you can gather their full discographies (flac style) within 45 min. of starting the download.

I wish i could shorten my wish granting explanations.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 17, 2008)

granted


I wish my wishes weren't corrupted


----------



## WildWon (Jun 17, 2008)

Granted. Your wish was uncorruptable. On a completely separate topic, you have just developed Cancer and The Aids.

I wish I could get some decent sleep tonight.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

Granted. You sleep so soundly you dont even hear death creeping through your window and die.

I wish that I would get a random PM with a joke and a picture of something fun in it. *hint, hint, fellahs!*


----------



## WildWon (Jun 17, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Granted. You sleep so soundly you dont even hear death creeping through your window and die.
> 
> I wish that I would get a random PM with a joke and a picture of something fun in it. *hint, hint, fellahs!*



Granted, but the joke and something fun are both the same thing. 
*wanders away to send a pic of my wang to gizmo*

I wish my wang wasn't a joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(my granting of your wish is even odder seeing how i'm at work...)


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

Granted. Your private part shrinks until it is smaller even than that of a hamsters...you die from humiliation.

I wish that WildWon was only kidding and not in anyway seriously considering to send me a picture of himself--let alone in some state of undress.


----------



## Yugge (Jun 17, 2008)

Granted. He sent you a photo of his fathers wang.

I wish that there would be no low point in my life.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

Granted. You live the worst life possible. Not that you--or anyone else can imagine, but possible. The one so terrible no one can fathom it. You have no low points because it all sucks at equal intensity.

I wish I wasn't so edgy.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 18, 2008)

Granted, but now everyone hates you because everyone is so used to you being edgy.

I wish i had a strawberry sno-cone that is not poisoned.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

Granted. I'm sorry to say that shipping would probably take a while so by the time you get it...it has probably melted.

I wish school wasn't over. :'(


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

...NOT-granted. What do you want more school for?

I wish...I had a big veggie and cheese pizza right now!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

Granted. You didn't specify the size though so it can't fit inside your house.

Because I like learning new things? Dagnabit. D': 

I wish no one knew about my being a complete school nerd.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

I wish D.F. didn't feel like a school nerd--nothing wrong with liking to learn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love learning new things, but I hate the environment at my school and prefer to study on my own from text books and such.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 18, 2008)

Granted, but now DF feels like a lion thats been shaved and tossed into the wild. Poor naked lion-feeling DF. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish Giz hadn't made a wish for someone else. Her, i can corrupt... but not tossing it on an unsuspecting victim! 

(hmm... that "corruption" statement sounded a little off... maybe "her wishes, i can corrupt." Nah. i was right the first time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 18, 2008)

It is impossible...
DAmmit. I wish that George Bush had never been elect6ed into anything.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 18, 2008)

i cant corrupt this, as he was never elected in the first place ;-P

i wish i had some cheese.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 18, 2008)

Granted but when you held it it melt on your hand 

I wish i was better (i'm ill *cough* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## WildWon (Jun 18, 2008)

Granted, but you had to sacrifice one arm and one leg, and your brothers body, but now his soul is in a suit of armor, and now you have a metal arm and leg to replace it. What sucks however is that this is NOT full metal alchemist, your brother is still a dick, and you have no movement in your metal arm or leg. Oh, and you don't know alchemy.

I wish i had a dollar.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Granted. But you spend it buying me a smoothie so I will over look your lewd remarks.

I wish the last 5 episodes of Avatar would be leaked on to the Internet RIGHT NOW and I was able to watch them and savor them all...


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

Granted. But only because I want to watch them too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish the next person to read this gets his/her wish granted too without any form of corruption whatsoever.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

YAY ME!!! I mean...okay, but my wish causes you harm/discomfort in some way. How I dont know, but it does.

I wish I could find all the Avatards on this forum and we would start a A:tla-Temp fan club until the series finale and all go crazy like the Foaming Mouth Guy from Episode 4, from season one.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 18, 2008)

granted, but now foaming mouth guy has to much foam, and we all drown in it.

I wish i didnt drown in the foaming mouth guys foam.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

Granted. But during the Foaming Mouth Guy session, you choke on your own foam and was not able to watch the final episode. :'( I'm sorry, gizmo_gal.

I wish I didn't have to be so mean to you guys.

EDIT: Granted. You wear some form of mask that allows you to live through this. Sadly, the mask cannot be taken off anymore and you are no longer capable of eating.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

I wish that D.F. could get over her softheartedness in just this one thread. (Its all fun and games, *pats on back* There, there...dont fret. Want to form a join my Temporary Avatar-Maniac Finale Count Down Fan Club?)


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

YES!






 Granted. But now I am so evil that I will bite the head off the next person who grants a wish.

I wish I was all powerful so I could eat you guys.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Granted.  But you cant over power a Gremlin...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish the next person is Uber tasty to make it worth D.F.'s time to chase them down, kill, cook and eat them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Jdbye (Jun 18, 2008)

Granted, but I'm poisonous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I had a life.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Granted. But its taken unexpectedly in a tragic accident. Just when everyone thought you'd do great things too...Tsk, tsk. Such a shame.

I wish that I had some meal worms.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

Granted. But I don't know what a meal worm is so you get gummy worms instead. XD

I wish I was smart enough to keep up with you guys.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Granted. But once your smart you realize what idiots the rest of your Tempers are, get bored of and leave this site, never to return. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Some things are over rated. Smarts being one of them.

I wish that I had been more careful about that nest two weeks ago so that now I wouldn't have to wait on these hatchlings hand and foot. >_


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 18, 2008)

granted, but after 2 weeks they start to smell really good and you eat them

I wish i waz an oscar myar wiener and everyone loved me and didnt want to eat me.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

Granted. But I do not get what you're asking for so you become a whiner instead.

I wish I had something productive to do.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 18, 2008)

granted... but now you are going to spend the whole day doing it.

I wish spongebob was on now.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

Granted.



Spoiler



Only it happens to be the series finale so you won't be able to watch Spongebob ever again.



I wish that everyone can live happily ever after. :3 And discover that it's boring and stop being such crappy people who think there should be happily ever afters.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 18, 2008)

Granted. Everyone is forced to face reality and work hard to achieve what they want.

I wish I knew whether or not I should be worried about I-net scams and predators...


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 19, 2008)

granted, but now you'r  not worried and post your address on a scam site, then get so much junk mail your mailbox explodes, killing the mailman, and then you go on trial for murder, your sentenced guilty, and face 70 years in prison.

I wish spongebob never ended and there was a whole channel dedicated to spongebob.


----------



## KDH (Jun 19, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> PUBLIC NOTICE: Due to circumstances beyond our control, and likely involving an improbability drive of some sort, the definition of granted has been changed to the following for the duration of this post:
> 
> KDH violently stabs pizzaroo1 to death for making such an abomnible wish.
> 
> THAT IS ALL.



Granted.

I wish I could get sucked down a wormhole and live aboard a Leviathan for the rest of my life.


----------



## laurenz (Jun 19, 2008)

Granted, but your life is soon to end.

I wish that I could enjoy sprouts.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 19, 2008)

Granted. But you didn't specify what kind of sprouts you're supposed to enjoy so now your toe is sprouting weird...uh...yeah. *backs away*

I don't really know what a sprout is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I knew what a sprout is.


----------



## KDH (Jun 19, 2008)

Granted, you now know of an obscure grocery store chain in the Southwest US called Sprouts that carries only healthy foods and the freshest fruits and vegetables you could want. But that's not really corrupted, unless you consider that its a useless and actual fact, so I mailed you an atomic bomb. You'll have ten seconds to disarm it when it arrives, so I should probably wish you luck.

I wish my headache would go away!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 20, 2008)

Granted. You now have a certified Migraine.

I wish I was smarter!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 20, 2008)

Granted. Because you are now smarter than the rest of us...we fail to understand every second sentence you say which really pisses you off and causes you to go to a different forum and leave us all feeling sad and lonely. :'(

I wish I can understand what gizmo_gal is saying.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 20, 2008)

Granted. But being able to understand me takes so much of your brainpower that you lose the ability to understand anyone else.

I wish...the mailman would come early today.


----------



## chalupa (Jun 20, 2008)

granted, but he forgot your houses mail.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 20, 2008)

Granted. Wait. Um...what was your wish again?

I wish there wasn't so much hurt in this world.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 20, 2008)

Granted. Theres not so much hurt in the world, so no one minds crime and criminals are out of control and since noones really hurt from it, the Govt. doesn't pursue justice as it should.

I wish that I could run a mile in 7 minutes and had the endurance to do 3 miles w/o breaking.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 20, 2008)

Granted. Because of this, you've enjoyed running so much that you decide to go on a running expedition and leave us for a year. :'(

I wish nicer things would happen to people.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 22, 2008)

Granted, but so life can balance things out all the bad things that would have happened to various people all happen to you.

I wish that I could stop looking and start seeing.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 22, 2008)

Granted. You can see now, but you lose the ability to understand so you are still only looking.

I wish that I could go to another dimension and have an adventure like in books.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 22, 2008)

Granted. But you have to bring me with you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish this was stickied so I don't have to look for it anymore.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 22, 2008)

Are you kidding? OF COURSE I'd be taking you along--wouldn't that be awesome?!


Granted, it gets stickied but then people stop coming.

EDIT: I wish I hadn't forgotten to wish for a better PC mouse before posting this as now I have added this tacky looking "EDIT" addendum to the post.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 23, 2008)

Granted. But you'll have to use the next wish for when you next post here. Hopefully, you won't forget then. :3

I wish my sister would go online so I'd have someone to play with. >_>

(Yes. It would be awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Orc (Jun 23, 2008)

Granted. You "play" with your sister. If you know what I mean.

I wish to vomit most if not all of my body organs.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 23, 2008)

Granted. *hands her a bucket* Don't worry, Ma'am. You're going to live through this experience.

I wish I actually have the time to read my books. >_>


----------



## KDH (Jun 23, 2008)

Granted, you are now trapped in a cave with nothing but your books and a hand-powered LED flashlight.

I wish I was Omnipotent, and that whoever grants this wish this time knows what it means.


----------



## Orc (Jun 23, 2008)

Granted, but being omnipotent, you create paradoxes and cease to exist after awhile.

I wish I was forced by large hairy men to eat my own skin (which I have been forced to skin myself) while being sexually abused.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 23, 2008)

...

I wish people would stop being so weird, and gross and go back to being normal.


----------



## OSW (Jun 23, 2008)

granted but i'm an animal.
i wish for gizmo_gal to abuse Orc.


----------



## pinbi7 (Jun 23, 2008)

granted...Oh noes! Orc lvl80beta Warrior

shes get Owned in turns by his guildies

i wish upon a star that all carebears becomes rapebears with maybe a sexual harassement panda or two


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 23, 2008)

granted, and they rape you all the time


I wish people would stop spamming my beloved bidoof and making him look bad ):


----------



## Neko (Jun 23, 2008)

Granted but now they spam pictures of you!

I wish I don't have to wish.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 23, 2008)

Granted. You will be ignored now as you have no wish to contribute.

I wish I knew why I have to go back to school tomorrow. >_>


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

*gasp* WHHYYY??? Granted. Its to be congratulated for being wonderful little old you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish I could just pass all my tests this summer without having to study.


----------



## KDH (Jun 24, 2008)

Granted, but I sue you because that's my trademark special ability.

I wish my food intolerance's would go away.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

Granted but you now have no tolerance for any liquid with water in it...

I wish my wisdom teeth would just come in and be healthy so that I dont have to worry about getting them pulled...


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Granted. They are so healthy in fact...that the dentist was quite delighted by the development and gave you candy. Which killed your teeth. D:

I wish I wouldn't get poked tomorrow when I go to school. D: (Well...it was my fault for poking her yesterday. :3 While her hands were full.)


----------



## KDH (Jun 24, 2008)

Granted, instead you get kicked in the head everyday you go to school after tomorrow.

I wish I had a T.A.R.D.I.S. of my very own, and knew how to use it.


----------



## Orc (Jun 24, 2008)

Granted, but in the process... you become the worst version of the Doctor and all the fans hate you. You also die of depression.

I wish my wish that I was forced by large hairy men to eat my own skin (which I have been forced to skin myself) while being sexually abused was granted and corrupted and people not be killjoys.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2008)

Granted, but its just a painted refrigerator box, but you can successfully travel through time and space... WITH YOUR IMAGINATION! Which you were able to do before the wish.... so its wasted. Nice!

Granted, but you get punched repeatedly in the genitals by pygmies for granting a wish before i had the chance.

I wish i had $10 more than the last time i wished for cash.


----------



## Orc (Jun 24, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Granted, but its just a painted refrigerator box, but you can successfully travel through time and space... WITH YOUR IMAGINATION! Which you were able to do before the wish.... so its wasted. [email protected]@$%@$%@^@#^$%^#$^@#$&^&*%^*!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Granted, but its just a painted refrigerator box, but you can successfully travel through time and space... WITH YOUR IMAGINATION! Which you were able to do before the wish.... so its wasted. Nice!
> 
> Granted, but you get punched repeatedly in the genitals by pygmies for granting a wish before i had the chance.
> 
> I wish i had $10 more than the last time i wished for cash.



Granted, but it costs you 20 bucks for the wish so you end up worse off.

I wish I could go a day without realizing just how great I am.


----------



## Orc (Jun 24, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Granted, but it costs you 20 bucks for the wish so you end up worse off.
> 
> I wish I could go a day without realizing just how great I am.


Granted, now you realize the truth... and it hurts.

I wish I had no teeth.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2008)

Granted, but because of no teeth, the body regrows hair in their place.

I wish i could stop punching this baby that i'm currently punching!


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 24, 2008)

granted, but you realise its dead and that u are wanted for murder


i wish the food was cooked im hungry


----------



## KDH (Jun 24, 2008)

Granted, but you know that candlelight is fire, so the meal was cooked along time ago and is now stale. (so sayeth Dr. Daniel Jackson)

I wish I could breath fire.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 24, 2008)

granted, but you are not immune to it and everytime you breath fire your tongue gets burned.

i wish i had a little fridge.


----------



## Orc (Jun 24, 2008)

Granted, but a few people thought it was the restroom and now it is filled with pee, poop and deformed bodies of those people.

I wish to eat my own eyes.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 24, 2008)

granted but it heats everything instead of cooling it
Granted, but when u eat them a new set grow back that cant be eaten

i wish i had longer hair


----------



## PBC (Jun 24, 2008)

Granted, but this longhair only grows in on your soulpatch (that dirty speck of hair under the lower lip) and it makes you look more ratlike then Johnny Depp in Pirates...

I wish I could beatbox and play the harmonica at the same time.


----------



## trelantana (Jun 24, 2008)

Granted, but all of your friends hate you for having the skill.  They spend months plotting your demise because of it, and then on that one fateful day they cut you up, stick half your remains in a garbage disposal, and make delicious chocolate shakes with the other half.

I wish I could secrete liquid candy from my skin.  The good kind of liquid candy that comes in a toothpaste tube and could also pass off as a sort of lubrication for things.  Things such as squeezing people out of drainpipes and the like.


----------



## KDH (Jun 24, 2008)

Granted... But you can never eat any of it.

I wish ZSNES 2.0 was ready for release.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 24, 2008)

granted but it tastes and smells like urine.

granted but its exactly like zsnes 1

i wish i could fly


----------



## trelantana (Jun 24, 2008)

Granted, but it's so buggy you can't even boot it on any of your computers.

I wish that I could have hot, disease free...  pancakes... with a hot blonde who's not an idiotic woman.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 24, 2008)

Granted but there are no complimentary peanuts on your flight from Australia to L.A.

Granted but the pancakes are so big and so god damned irresistible that you keep eating and eating until your unattractive and the woman leaves you.

I wish I could leave work whenever there was nothing to do


----------



## Orc (Jun 24, 2008)

Granted but they are too hot that it melts your face... oh and it comes with a hot blonde too... who's an idiotic man btw.

Granted, but you leave via the sewage... filled with zombies... Rape Zombies...

I wish my bones grow out of my skin slowly tearing my flesh and making me bleed slowly while I watch Spongebob.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 24, 2008)

granted, but spongebob is in french and you dont understand a word.

i wish i had the money to fly somewhere (and that my plane wont crash).


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 24, 2008)

granted, but then there is no work to do and u dont get payed.
granted, the plane doesnt crash but you die from DVT

i wish i wasnt alergic to nuts so i could have those compimentary peanuts


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Granted. But you choke on your first peanut and discover, at the same time, that you're allergic to any kind of beverage. No one saves you. You die a painful death.

I wish I could tame a dragon. :3


----------



## pinbi7 (Jun 24, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> I wish I could tame a dragon. :3



granted, dragon tames u,and make u perform tricks on the main strip to unsupecting tourist that gives u treats and pocket change

I wish for world peace/domination either one is fine


----------



## Endogene (Jun 24, 2008)

pinbi7 said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



granted but now hippies are taking over
i wish a was a cloud


----------



## pinbi7 (Jun 24, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> i wish a was a cloud



*Pinbi7 farts making a putrid cloud of gas

i wish for a 10 inches pianist


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

Uh...granted...but he's to short to reach the keys properly.

I wish the Most Replies thread would reach 3,000 replies before August comes.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2008)

Granted, but it takes a lot of tallent to make August co... nevermind. Just granted.

I wish... i wish... a fucket, i'm out of here in a minute, and i have a killer show i'm going to in about an hour and a half.... so yea. 
NO WISH FROM ME!!! A-AHAAHAHAHAHAHA I BROUGHT THIS GAME TO A GRINDING HALT!!!

Now, i just wish i could find my keys....


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Granted. You find them swimming in your toilet bowl. You then debate on whether or not to get it out.

I wish for a peace of mind.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2008)

Granted, but English isn't the Djinnis first language and he misunderstands and rips your brain out and shows it to you just before you die.

I wish it wasn't so.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 25, 2008)

Granted. Something pleasant happens.

I wish I could make a video game that was a bestseller and get really, really, rich.


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jun 25, 2008)

granted but a guy mugs you
I wish I had enough money to fix my ds


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 25, 2008)

Granted. But because of your cheapskate nature, you had your DS fixed at some second-rate suspicious looking store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The next day...

I wish I could somehow strangle Minox for reposting my picture. >_>


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2008)

Granted but your arms don't fit around his neck.

I wish I was a putty cat.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 25, 2008)

Granted. You are now a putty. Enjoy your life as cement.

I wish for some inspiration.


----------



## Gamesphere (Jun 25, 2008)

Granted, but you are inspired to start a Neo Holocaust.

I wish I was the greatest martial artist in the world.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2008)

Granted but its hard to do martial arts as a sphere.


I wish I had 1000 more wishes.


----------



## PBC (Jun 25, 2008)

Granted. But the 1000 more wishs are taxed by the government. Sooo after taxes you recieve 3. And 996 go to halliburton, and 1 to the government, who wishes they never gave you wishs. So...you end up with nothing.

I wish rockband instruments worked with Guitar Hero games and visa versa.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 26, 2008)

granted, but its pointless as now both games get the same songs, and play exactly the same now too.

i wish i had no worries.


----------



## Angel_of_God (Jun 26, 2008)

Granted, but you die because you don't worry about jumping off the golden gate bridge.


I wish a had a girlfriend and that this wish couldnt be corrupted in any way.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 26, 2008)

Granted. She's the girl of your dreams...really pretty...and she's from hell. Whatcha gonna do now, Mr. Angel? Fall from grace?

I wish I knew what's going on here at Gbatemp.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jun 26, 2008)

@distorted
granted, but then you get memory loss...xD
I wish I could have superpowers...
Edit 1: kamekamehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!


----------



## Prophet (Jun 26, 2008)

Granted, but the signals cellphones emit are like kryptonite to you.

I wish it was dinner time. I are hungry


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jun 26, 2008)

@prophet
granted, but then you have to eat something nasty, giving you explosive diarrhea...?, and vommiting.
Yes!I get another wish!!I wish my friend *cough: who's a very pretty girl* wont go back to Korea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edit 1: Apparently, no one is able to corrupt my wish up to now!!
Edit 2: Curse you distorted!! (J/k)


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 26, 2008)

Granted. In your happiness to find out that she's not moving anymore, you slip and tell her that you have those uh...kinds of "thoughts" about her which scares the crap out of her, making the trip an inevitable one.

I wish for kindness.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jun 26, 2008)

granted, but people were so kind to you, you commited suicide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish for unlimited wishes that cannot get taken by government taxes or in any other matter, anything!! Then I wish for my last wish to not get corrupted!HAHAHA BEAT THAT


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

Granted. You get an unlimited number of wishes, thus, spamming this thread and no one wishes to play this game anymore because of you. Yes. You're last wish does not get corrupted. Yes. The limitations are gone. Yes. There's a mob waiting outside your door.

Have a nice day.

I wish to learn the truth.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jun 27, 2008)

You learn the truth, but you couldnt handle it. You fainted...?
I wish the mob was gone!!
Edit:K sorry, I take the unlimited wishes off...but my last wish isnt corrupted...HURRAH!!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 27, 2008)

Granted. In their place is a firing squad.
(Farewell, I knew you not--only you headband wearing, Naruto Cosplaying Pikachu avatar which I always found adorable)

I wish that when pokemongalaxy dies he would bequeath me his video games!


----------



## Prophet (Jun 27, 2008)

Granted, but you find out pokemongalaxy was a compulsive liar. His video-game collection equated to nothing more than a shoe box and an old rick astley cd.

I wish gizmo_gal's avatar would stop distracting me with it's cuteness. It took me 10 minutes to write this.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 27, 2008)

granted but you die 

i wish i was better than rodney mullen


----------



## xalphax (Jun 27, 2008)

now you are better than rodney mullen, but at math ^^

i wish i would learn how to sweep pick already. (guitar stuff)


----------



## jan777 (Jun 27, 2008)

grantd but the moment you touch a guitar it transforms to a flute

wish i my japanese wii would get the menu translated to english


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 27, 2008)

granted but it was translated by the people who translated zero wing

i wish i had a ds modchip 

r.i.p r4/m3


----------



## xalphax (Jun 27, 2008)

granted, but its an mk6

i wish i had a spaceship with a biosphere.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 27, 2008)

granted, but the spaceship blows up as its heading of to space

i wish i found the cure for cancer


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jun 27, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Granted, but you find out pokemongalaxy was a compulsive liar. His video-game collection equated to nothing more than a shoe box and an old rick astley cd.
> 
> I wish gizmo_gal's avatar would stop distracting me with it's cuteness. It took me 10 minutes to write this.


Actually, I have about 10 legit ds games, and 2 legit wiigames, along with pokemon crystal and yellow and mario gallery for gbc, and smw+pkmnruby+pkmn firered+This thing called 120games in one(this thing that plays a bunch of nes games) for gba.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jun 27, 2008)

holaitsme said:
			
		

> granted, but the spaceship blows up as its heading of to space
> 
> i wish i found the cure for cancer


Granted, but then you get amnesia!!HAHA, then you get cancer (no offense pal)
I wish they made a virtual reality gaming console that feels like real life(I hope nintendo's reading this and nnot microsoft or sony^^)


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

Granted. But you find that everything truly is real and that you can no longer come back to the real world. Look out for that dragon!!!

I wish I can join pokemongalaxy. I've always wanted to get eaten by a dragon. :3


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jun 27, 2008)

Granted, well now we're eaten by the dragon, thnx a lot for dragging me into this!!LOL
I wish I found a cure for everything bad in the world...and didnt get amnesia!!HAHA


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

Granted. Because of your extraordinary medical breakthroughs, a lot more people get to live...now the whole world is overpopulated. Nice going...genius.

I wish I know what to do with my life.

(Oh, and since we got eaten, you didn't really corrupt my wish. :3)


----------



## PBC (Jun 27, 2008)

Granted. But you realize what to do with your life is continue corrupting wishes forever...which leaves you where you started in the first place.

I wish that cats came with their own captions in real life.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

Granted. But the captions have a weird side-effect on these cats. They now explode every time they see a camera. No more lolcats. :'(

I wish I had a cat.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jun 27, 2008)

Granted, but your cat turned out to be a baby lion instead...Oh yeah, and it's untamable, and eats anything... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish I could teach my dog to talk


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 27, 2008)

Lion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Personally, I like Siberian Tigers more. :3 You, pokemongalaxy, just fail at corrupting my wishes. It's like, you secretly know the real intent behind them. (And no, I don't mind getting eaten by a lion. It's a better death than most.)

Granted. After discovering its ability to talk, it now likes to discuss a lot of political, social, philosophical and controversial issues, all of which make your head swim. The rest of the family thinks its cute. (The next day, the dog realizes the stupidity that is humankind and decides to take over the world through the use of puppy dog eyes.)

I wish I could meet your dog. :3


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jun 28, 2008)

As in a pic? I might be able to get that...Do you want a pic of it?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 28, 2008)

I want to talk to it. D:


----------



## miruki (Jun 28, 2008)

I want to take over the world with it! XD


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 28, 2008)

Granted. :3 But only if you agree to marry it.

I wish I can be part of the wedding ceremony.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jun 28, 2008)

here it is, I hosted the pic on my website, pokemongalaxy: http://pikachugalaxy.webs.com/DSC01423.JPG


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jun 28, 2008)

Isnt he cute? His name's "Muffin" and he's a male, so I hope that mirukis a girl...

Oh and granted, but I have to be there as well!!MUHAHAHAHAW
I wish that you guys will like my dog^^How can you corrupt a wish like that?


----------



## miruki (Jun 28, 2008)

Granted, but you realize you're deeply in love with me and cry the whole night!

I.. wish.. I could stay up all night! ;_;

(Aww... cute doggie... I don't mind the marriage XD)

ack too slow.

Granted, but we like him so much we kidnap him from you!

I still wish I could stay up all night!


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jun 28, 2008)

lol I dont even know you that well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways, granted but you die because you couldnt get any sleep after 10 straight days


----------



## miruki (Jun 28, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> lol I dont even know you that well


it was directed at distorted.frequency's wish.. ^^;; I was just too slow ;_;


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 28, 2008)

Granted. Wait. Wish please?

Oh, I would really do that for you, miruki. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's better this way...that we do not meet.

I wish to find out why.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh yah..uh I wish that I could get samuses power suit and become dark samus!!!MUHAHAHAHAW!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 28, 2008)

Pokemongalaxy does not even try to corrupt my wish. How sad...D:

Very well. Wait. Isn't Samus a girl? D: You get boobs out of this.

I wish for my wish to granted.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jun 28, 2008)

Granted, but then the government takes away your wish for tax purposes.
I wish I got samuses powersuit but the male version of it>AKA: MACHOSUIT


----------



## miruki (Jun 28, 2008)

Granted, but it's so manly every girl you meet instantly faints and every guy instantly wants to kill you!

I wiiiiiiiish... I had a wish!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 28, 2008)

Granted. It gets corrupted.

I wish pokemongalaxy would just admit to his female tendencies.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jun 28, 2008)

???I like myself just the way I am.
So granted but IMMEDIATELY CORRUPTED.
I wish distorted would change the F***n topic...Sorry, got a little spazy


----------



## miruki (Jun 28, 2008)

Granted, but all he admits is that he got manboobs. (lol don't hit me pokemongalaxy)

I wish d.f would be online on MSN now. ;__;

Awwwww man I'm always too slow.

Granted, she changes the topic to the fact that you secretly like guys!

I still wish for d.f in my MSN. D:


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jun 28, 2008)

I only weigh like less then 110pounds, so just shutup (Im sorry but I gotta react, dont I?)


----------



## miruki (Jun 28, 2008)

maybe you're really small, then that could still mean you got them manboobs. XD (Noo I don't mean that seriously!)

and now hush the off topic chat!



			
				miruki said:
			
		

> Granted, she changes the topic to the fact that you secretly like guys!
> 
> I still wish for d.f in my MSN. D:


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jun 28, 2008)

Ps: miriki see my post 10pgs ago, where I said I like a girl!!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 28, 2008)

Granted. But she annoys the crap out of you. :3

I wish for several things. But most of all...I wish for pokemongalaxy to stop being offtopic!


----------



## miruki (Jun 28, 2008)

granted, but now he'll corrupt or wishes even worse!

I wish for time to stop now!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 28, 2008)

granted, but pokemongalaxy lets you know that he still has offtopic topics to tout......every few seconds.


I wish for heftier processors in the NDS


----------



## miruki (Jun 28, 2008)

Granted, but they remove the touchscreen in return.

I wish I had more coke cola. ;_;


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 28, 2008)

Granted but i turns into bread.

I wished I could wish for something.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 28, 2008)

Granted, the djinni grants you the first thing that pops into your head.  You're now a girl.

I wish I could have thought of something wittier.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 28, 2008)

Granted. You had the wittiest thought of your life, but forgot it the moment you were about to express it.

I wish I was a master of my self.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 28, 2008)

Granted. But in doing so, you are also a slave to yourself.

I wish I knew what that meant.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 28, 2008)

Granted. But knowing makes you crazy and you are committed to a facility.

I wish I could write a truly inspirational story, completely.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 28, 2008)

Granted. But I am your only fan. :3

I wish gizmo_gal's book/story was more successful. :3


----------



## pinbi7 (Jun 28, 2008)

granted...gizmo_gal gets a 2nd fan but doesnt get fed after midnight

i wish blizzard would annouce diablo3 allready...oh wait they did

http://blizzard.com/diablo3

check it out!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 29, 2008)

Granted in advance of post, but it'll turn out to be vapourware.

I wish a MMORPG version of Elite would come out.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

Granted. But it sucks, no one plays it and the company goes out of business from the expensive failure.

I wish I had 15 bucks and a trip back to the store.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 29, 2008)

Granted. You get your fifteen bucks and trip as you make your way to the store, losing your cash in the process.

I wish I wasn't feeling so sick.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

Granted. You pass out and cant feel anything until you wake up twenty hours later, but you feel great once you do.

I wish I wasn't feeling so sick--or rather, that I hadn't eaten so much junk today because now I do feel ill....


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jun 29, 2008)

granted, you dont feel so sick anymore, but then you eat more junk food...
I wish I could freeze time like timeshift or whatever it was called...?Edit 1: Oh yah as well as be able to restore time so everythings not so frozen


----------



## jan777 (Jun 29, 2008)

granted but you and you alone remain frozen

i wish for nothing


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jun 29, 2008)

granted, but then you got something...
I wish I was able to make this device that makes me anything I want in a millisecond, and will nevr become broken, or taken from me!!!MUHAHA! SUper mario rpg ds, here I come...

Edit 1: and Im able to use the device myself!!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 29, 2008)

Granted. But the device also uses you. Cue mysterious music.

I wish I was in a better mood so I can write on my story again.


----------



## KDH (Jun 29, 2008)

Granted, but you get so caught up in writing that you stay awake for the next 10 days writing it and its seven sequels.

I wish that I could temporally shift any form of energy at will and without restriction. ie: send/receive light/sound/wifi/electricity/etc. to/from the past and/or future.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

Granted. But you get carried away with the use of this power and make a slip and get turned into 2 forms of energy and sucked back into a time paradox. You are never seen or heard from again....Nor do you exist anymore.

I wish I could live all my life in good mental and physical health.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 29, 2008)

Granted, but you die a day later

I wish I had a million boxes. YES BOXES. (So i can play the role of Solid Snake for fun.)


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

Granted you meet a million boxers--during a Box-o-rama, punch out fest! They all pummel you to death before they realize whats happening.

I wish my ear infection would go away.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 29, 2008)

Granted but it comes back 2 mins later.

I wish I could meet T.M. Revolution


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

Granted. He dies just before you open your mouth to say one word, now all his fan envy and hate you for taking the last seconds of his/her (??) life.

I wish this thread was in the General Area forum, so that I could get post count credit for all my contributions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, I'm feeling selfish/complainy today, deal with it.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jun 29, 2008)

Granted, then a mod moves it back.
I wish I could do anything I want...


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

Granted. But everyone wishes that so you are too busy avoiding the consequences of what happens when everyone does what they want to enjoy your self. Oh and your killed because someone else "wanted to" and for no other reason.

I wish the car would never run out of gas. EVER. and would always work perfectly so that we could go anywhere we wanted at anytime. No reason to worry about Gas Prices.


----------



## pinbi7 (Jun 30, 2008)

get a hair cut you damn hippy!

*wish not granted

*shakes fist @ hippy

i wish those hippy would get off my lawn and stop complaning about poluting cars gas prices

we all have to do our part for the good of humankind "$$$"

ya right!

get off my friken lawn!!!

edit:if the wish is corrupted into the hippys moving in to the house with me...well im waiting...with a shot gun


----------



## KDH (Jun 30, 2008)

Granted, the hippies leave your lawn... but only because they just set your house on fire.

I wish my brain worked 20x faster than it does now.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 30, 2008)

Granted. But your senses are just normal so your brain works too much trying to make the rest of you fast and efficient and your body breaks, literally and you cant support yourself and feed through a tube. Enjoy life as a paraplegic.

I wish I had an album of the rarest and most powerful YuGiOh cards...


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jun 30, 2008)

ps:No one plays yugioh anymore, I got like exodia and all the god cards, and I dont even care anymore.
Granted, but then you lose them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I wish I invented advanced virtual reality, like for fps ,rpg, and racing games...


----------



## pinbi7 (Jul 1, 2008)

granted, thing is the device only work on a coleco

enjoy that 'life like" green square

i wish for u to corrupt my wish

now!


----------



## KDH (Jul 1, 2008)

Granted, your wish was accidentally saved in a file that was simultaneously having data from /dev/urandom piped to it and the data was corrupted. Here's a piece of candy for your troubles.

I wish the world was like a giant *nix OS so I could send people I don't like to /dev/null.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 1, 2008)

Not granted. I dont understand your wish, so you get this bomb in gift wrap instead.

I wish I had the power to properly convey what I mean in serious threads.


----------



## KDH (Jul 2, 2008)

Granted, but you're restricted to posting in the Testing Area of GBAtemp... AND NOWHERE ELSE.

I wish I was the cleverest person ever.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 2, 2008)

Granted. You are now ostracized from society because your cleverness.

I wish that I could go to a YuGiOh tournament.


----------



## Minox (Jul 2, 2008)

Granted, but you can't leave it after it ends and you end up starving to death.

I wish this night would last a couple of hours longer.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 2, 2008)

Granted. Your night lasts a few hours more, making you late to absolutely everything tomorrow, as nobody else's night was altered.

I wish I had a data port in the back of my skull


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 2, 2008)

Granted but it's used to project a permanent image of Goatse into your retinas.

I wish I had a full English roast dinner for lunch with all the trimmings, that isn't poisoned, nor do I choke or die from eating it.


----------



## xalphax (Jul 2, 2008)

granted, but its hella salty.

i wish the next person has a nice day.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jul 2, 2008)

Granted, Your roast dinner comes back alive afer you've eaten it and eats you from the inside. You die slowly.

I wish i had infinite memory on my micro sd and my R4 could support the memory capacity


----------



## KDH (Jul 2, 2008)

Granted. You corrupted the wish yourself, your microSD now functions as memory (RAM). Too bad no computer can use a microSD in place of RAM, because infinite RAM would actually be quite useful.


I wish time would cease to exist. Starting now.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 3, 2008)

It was granted back when time existed, but the effect stopped when Time went away, so...yeah, you're jsut sort of out there confused about whether or not you got what you wished for.

I wish I could find some serious motivation to write.


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 5, 2008)

Granted. But you write about something no one cares about and terorists bomb your house.

I wish I had one million dollars for every wish corruption that happened, is happening and is going to happen.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 5, 2008)

granted but government takes up 99.99% of it as tax
then a family member needs the exact amount of what is left to you because they were in an accident

i wish i was the one who got the 99.99% tax


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 5, 2008)

Granted. But you injure me and I sue you and get everything.


I wish my knee would stop hurting so much.


----------



## xJonny (Jul 7, 2008)

Granted only when you shoot yourself in the head.

I wish I could have a photographic memory.


----------



## platypusrme427 (Jul 7, 2008)

GRanted. Only you will be given a 1 byte card to store your memories in.

I wish I had golden teeth that I could eat *insert random deity here* with.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 7, 2008)

Granted. They give you indigestion and you die and go to the bad place.

I wish I was master of all pseudosciences.


----------



## eldaddio (Jul 7, 2008)

Granted, but you're maimed by transperambulated pseudo cosmic antimatter.

I wish I was a little bit taller, 
I wish I was a baller, 
I wish I had a girl who looked good, I would call her


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 7, 2008)

granted, you grow .00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001 mm. the girl didnt have a phone.
I wish pokemon platinum would come out sooner, and I was definitely getting it...on my r4 or for real...


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 7, 2008)

Granted, but yours DS will broke.
I wish to get new hardrive.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 7, 2008)

Granted, but the new harddrive is loaded with un-delete-able horse pr0n. And one Hentai vid. But its scrambled.

I wish my Montana trip in two days is decent.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 7, 2008)

Granted. It's the coming back afterwards that's indecent.

I wish that the next person's wish doesn't get corrupted.


----------



## euphemism (Jul 7, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Granted. It's the coming back afterwards that's indecent.
> 
> I wish that the next person's wish doesn't get corrupted.



Granted, but I wish for a corrupted wish.

I wish for a corrupted wish! (something with ponies)


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 7, 2008)

Granted, but ponies will hate you

I want to complete Subspace Emissary with 100%


----------



## euphemism (Jul 7, 2008)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> Granted, but ponies will hate you
> 
> I want to complete Subspace Emissary with 100%



Granted, but a new content pack is downloaded from wifi adding secret items and levels.

I wish not to get my ex-girlfriend back.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 7, 2008)

Granted. You really don't get her back.

I wish my friends were online! T_T


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 7, 2008)

Granted, but for a second

I wish to have more money


----------



## euphemism (Jul 7, 2008)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> Granted, but for a second
> 
> I wish to have more money



Granted, but it's all in pennies and they go out of circulation. 

I wish to be able to speak japanese


----------



## KDH (Jul 7, 2008)

Granted, you can speak perfect Japanese... But you have no idea what you're saying or what's being said back.

I wish I had an FTL capable space ship.


----------



## euphemism (Jul 7, 2008)

KDH said:
			
		

> Granted, you can speak perfect Japanese... But you have no idea what you're saying or what's being said back.
> 
> I wish I had an FTL capable space ship.



Granted, but it doesn't work.

I wish I could fly.


----------



## KDH (Jul 8, 2008)

Granted, but to do so you must buy my amazing new oxygen-ion powered jet pack.

I wish I had a real human skeleton in my closet.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 8, 2008)

Granted, but its stolen property so the FBI are coming to your door.

I wish there were good games for the Wii


----------



## Orc (Jul 8, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Granted, but its stolen property so the FBI are coming to your door.
> 
> I wish there were good games for the Wii


Granted but they all involve sticking the Wiimote somewhere very uncomfortable.
I wish I trip and stab myself accidentally with this spoon.


----------



## euphemism (Jul 8, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Granted, but the spoon is made of solidified magnesium and catches fire when it breaks up inside of your body.

I wish to eat cereal with that spoon.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 9, 2008)

Granted. But the spoony portion is gone and your left licking a stick!

I wish there were 72 hours in a day, and I only needed 2-4 hours of sleep a day, and could be productive and motivated to finish the things that I want to during all my waking hours.


----------



## xalphax (Jul 9, 2008)

granted, but the plants get too much light and cant adjust quickly enough and die.

i wish EA made good games again.


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 9, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> granted, but the plants get too much light and cant adjust quickly enough and die.
> 
> i wish EA made good games again.



Granted, but they are too expensive to ya'

I wish to not play SSE again. No.
So I wish to not get my Wii memory formatted.


----------



## euphemism (Jul 12, 2008)

granted, but it gets formatted anyway.

I wish for a new cellphone.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 12, 2008)

euphemism said:
			
		

> granted, but it gets formatted anyway.
> 
> I wish for a new cellphone.


granted, u brake it once u get it.(u put it in the washers)
I wish for a wish I can use later (cant think of anything) that cant get corrupted by the person below me


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 12, 2008)

Granted. But the wish only lasts one second, so by the time you are done reading the conditions of the wish, the wish has expired.

I wish I had the skills of a real artist or electronic technician.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 12, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Granted. But the wish only lasts one second, so by the time you are done reading the conditions of the wish, the wish has expired.
> 
> I wish I had the skills of a real artist or electronic technician.



Granted, but the art of electronics died yesterday.
I wish there were more romantic heterosexual hentai mangas on the internet.


----------



## NightKry (Jul 12, 2008)

Granted. But  super japanese internet bots will scrounge the interent and delete "inappropriate" material right after.


----------



## KDH (Jul 12, 2008)

Since you didn't make a wish, the Cybermen come to your house to delete you.

I wish I had a Tok'ra symbiont.


----------



## NightKry (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh lol. I forgot xD


----------



## juicy_mokro (Jul 29, 2008)

Fuck nightkry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i wish i had my full hd tv right now!!

*Posts merged*

Fuck nightkry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i wish i had my full hd tv right now!!

*Posts merged*

Fuck nightkry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i wish i had my full hd tv right now!!


----------



## juicy_mokro (Sep 8, 2008)

I wish this topic was visited more often


----------



## Wynd (Sep 8, 2008)

Granted.....
but one day a mod locked it for good....lol


I wish for a book.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Sep 8, 2008)

granted but your blind so you cant read so basicly your screwed

i wish i had ssbb 60 Hz


----------



## Banger (Sep 8, 2008)

Granted but it starts on fire the second you use it.

I wish I could fly.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 8, 2008)

Granted, but you get shot because they thought youre a UFO.

I wish i can have 100 more wishes.


----------



## Banger (Sep 8, 2008)

Granted but every wish is more corrupted then the last.

I wish, I could sleep through the winter.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 8, 2008)

Granted but you'll have nightmares.

I wish this wish wont get corrupted.


----------



## Banger (Sep 8, 2008)

Granted, but the other 99 wishs will be corrupted.

I wish I did not have to breath.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 8, 2008)

EDIT!

Wish granted, but you now have to have your feet in a tub of cream corn to survive for the rest of your life.

I wish my EDGE would hurry up and get here


----------



## Banger (Sep 8, 2008)

Granted but it shows up broken.

I wish Dudeonline would talk about pokemon less


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 8, 2008)

Granted, but he now has an unhealthy obsession with yugi-oh, and teletubbies

I wish I had 100 uncorruptable wishes


----------



## Banger (Sep 8, 2008)

Granted but you are given 101 wishs and the first one is corrupted and kills you.

I wish for a bunch of bunnies to take over the world


----------



## KDH (Sep 8, 2008)

Granted, but the world they took over is one created by your own mind.

I wish I had a Tok'ra symbiont.


----------



## Midna (Nov 29, 2008)

KDH said:
			
		

> Granted, but the world they took over is one created by your own mind.
> 
> I wish I had a Tok'ra symbiote.


Granted, but it would actually be a go'uld in disguise (wow, someone else in the world who watche(d)s stargate)

I wish I had a super computer that could hack anything and do my every will at my word.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 29, 2008)

wish granted, but it costs 3000 dollars a day. 

I wish that this topic keeps getting bumped.


----------



## Midna (Nov 29, 2008)

Granted, but a mod will delete it after the third bump.

I wish for a complete backup of all the ROMs and ISOs (etc.) in existence.


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 29, 2008)

Wish granted, but your hard drive dies right after you finish transferring 200 TB of data to it.

I wish I had more time off from school.


----------



## Midna (Nov 29, 2008)

...In which you could be drafted to the army and go to boot camp.

I wish That a T-Rex would come and trample a few specific kids in my class. (That's pretty corrupt as it is.)


----------



## Noitora (Nov 29, 2008)

I wish nobody would have bumped this topic.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Granted.

I wish an felt tip


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 24, 2010)

Granted, but the felt tip is on the end of your penis. 

I wish we still played these fun forum games.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 24, 2010)

Granted, but they must all be played by people who constantly get it wrong.

I wish I could think of something to wish for.


----------



## Langin (Jul 24, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Granted, but they must all be played by people who constantly get it wrong.
> 
> I wish I could think of something to wish for.



Wish granted, but your brain will explode after.

I wish, that I find very soon a new boyfriend(meh my old one has broken up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## The Pi (Jul 24, 2010)

Granted, but he is 70 years old.

I wish I had power.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 24, 2010)

Granted, but the power you have doesn't affect anything.

I wish my friend was back from badminton.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 24, 2010)

Granted, but he/she got mugged on the way back.

I wish big brother would last for 20 more series's


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 24, 2010)

Granted, but the houses will be empty.

I wish I had a Nokia N900.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 24, 2010)

Granted, but it is impossible to charge or change the battery.

I wish I knew a hitman.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 24, 2010)

Granted, but he immediately starts taking counteroffers to kill you instead.

I wish I could punch people via the internet.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 24, 2010)

Granted, but every time you do so your life gets one year shorter.

I wish I had unlimited wishes.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 24, 2010)

Granted, but none of them will ever come true.

I wish for total world disaster.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 24, 2010)

Granted, but the disaster happens on Neptune.

I wish I had a Pandora.


----------



## ykhan (Jul 24, 2010)

granted 
but it bricks your psp 
i wish i had rocketboots


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 24, 2010)

Granted but they start up at random times, indoors. 

I wish people didn't have to sleep.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 24, 2010)

Granted but mass insanity soon ensues

I wish I could get the girl I like


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 24, 2010)

ykhan said:
			
		

> granted
> but it bricks your psp


I believe he meant Open Pandora.


Also, granted, but she dies moments later and forgets what happened.

I wish moths didn't annoy me so much.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 24, 2010)

Granted but they then lay eggs in your socks

I wish I had said yes 2 1/2 years ago


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 24, 2010)

Granted using my time travel ability, but it was yes to the wrong question.

I wish I was telepathic and that I had perfect control over it, including being able to read minds unbeknownst to the recipient.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 24, 2010)

Granted, but it only has a range of 10 cm

I wish I could fly (without a plane, helicopter or any other machine)


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 24, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Granted, but it only has a range of 10 cm
> 
> I wish I could fly (without a plane, helicopter or any other machine)


Granted, but the only thing you'll do is crash into things

I wish I would wake up next morning and there is a lamborghini on my doorstep.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 24, 2010)

Granted, but only half of the car is on your doorstep. The other half is in your living room.

I wish I had a massive steak right now.


----------



## themuddaload (Jul 24, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Granted, but only half of the car is on your doorstep. The other half is in your living room.
> 
> I wish I had a massive steak right now.



granted, but its been unrefrigerated for 3 weeks now.

i wish i could shewt lazors frum my eyes.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 24, 2010)

Granted, but the lasers shoot from your eyes into your body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I can fly


----------



## haflore (Jul 24, 2010)

Granted, but you can only do it when you're asleep.

I wish I had $5,000,000.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 24, 2010)

Granted, but inflation causes it to only be a enough to buy a bar of chocolate.

I wish I could play backgammon.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 24, 2010)

Granted, but you forget how to wipe your own ass.

I wish I was a porn star


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 24, 2010)

granted but you shall not have a penis.

I wish I had the power to fly


----------



## xalphax (Jul 25, 2010)

Granted, but you can only fly so fast, you always miss your destination.

I wish I was a grumpy old man.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 25, 2010)

Granted.
You are now Vulpes Abnocto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I was a lesbian.


----------



## Maplemage (Jul 25, 2010)

Granted but your a boy now

I wish I had more posts.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 25, 2010)

Granted.
But you suddenly got banned.

I wish I was prettier.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 25, 2010)

Granted. Your inbox is filled to capacity, and you can't post anywhere without a legion of fanboys hanging on your every word.



oh yeah, that's not far from the truth....




I wish I had a laptop.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 25, 2010)

Granted, but your laptop is from 1989.

I wish I could escape to a deserted island.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 25, 2010)

Granted. The island is 4' x 4' and sinking rapidly. 

I wish I had a stripper pole in my living room.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 25, 2010)

Granted but it comes with fat old men that looks like Dr. Rockso.

I wish I had a break from everything v_v


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 25, 2010)

Granted but this includes life

Oh i wish I was a punk rocker with flowers in my hair. (Yeah...old song now)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 25, 2010)

granted but weeds grow every that it outnumbers the flowers

i wish i had an ipad


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 25, 2010)

You get one, but you are now $500 poorer.

I wish I had a PS3.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 25, 2010)

granted but all PS3's you'll buy can only play Modnation racers 

i want to learn to drive a car


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 25, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> granted but all PS3's you'll buy can only play Modnation racers
> 
> i want to learn to drive a car


Granted, but you can't pay for the petrol of your own car.

I wish I got a new pc.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 25, 2010)

granted but you get will have windows vista forever and a 2nd hand pentium processor

i wish i never got hungry and thin at the same time


----------



## JackDeeEss (Jul 25, 2010)

granted, but you now cannot eat. EVER.

I wish I had a corruptless wish


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 25, 2010)

granted, you got corrup(ted) - less (minus) the wish

I wish I could travel through time to fix my mistakes


----------



## geoflcl (Jul 25, 2010)

Alrighty, as long as you lose a limb for each mistake fixified.

I wish I had a 3DS.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jul 25, 2010)

Granted but you went back too far and can't come back.

EDIT: oops too slow. you broke the 3d adjustment slider as soon as you got your 3ds and now screen isn't 3d

I wish Xbox 360 wireless internet receivers didn't cost so much.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 25, 2010)

granted, but the cost is offset by a subscription price of $1000 a year. 


I wish people didn't piss me off so often.


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 25, 2010)

Granted, but they're gonna be shitting you a lot.

I wish that I have a wish to make a wish.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 25, 2010)

Granted but now every human being is changed to look like Shrek.

I wish I had poutine (look it up).


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jul 25, 2010)

Granted but its two weeks old and disgusting.

I wish I had a psp 3000 rather than a 1000


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 25, 2010)

Granted, but a giant crack in the screen makes it unplayable

I wish I had a dog of my own.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 25, 2010)

granted, but it's a FOX-hound

I wish Vulpes Abnocto stops f*cking that chicken - it must be worn out by now


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 25, 2010)

Granted, but now he's giving _you_ a hungry leer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I wish I had a new rifle


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 25, 2010)

Granted, but it doesn't allow any bullets to be loaded.

I wish I didn't have to work.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jul 25, 2010)

Granted but you can't pay for anything so you starve and die.

I wish I wasn't so bored.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 25, 2010)

Granted, but you are so ecstatic you had a heart attack.

I wish I could fly.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 25, 2010)

Granted, but you can only fly backwards 

I wish pokemon existed.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 25, 2010)

Granted, but your Meowth won't shut up.

I wish for pie.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 25, 2010)

Granted, but it's a mud pie.

I wish I wish I hadn't killed that fish.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 25, 2010)

Granted, but it kills you.

^that was too easy.

I wish I could go back in time to fix my mistakes.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 25, 2010)

Granted but you will end up causing more trouble. (Someone else said that too)

I wish there was no need for money.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

Granted, everyone turns into zombies.

I wish I had a house.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 26, 2010)

Granted, it's a doll house.

I wish everything was perfect.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 26, 2010)

Granted, but everyone smiles at you creepily with no end.

I wish I had some sleep.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 26, 2010)

Granted, but some 'temper calls you long before you're ready to wake up







I wish I could catch these "go back in time/fix my mistakes ones. You guys are doing it all wrong.
("Granted, but you wind up fixing the biggest mistake of all....Your birth")


I wish I could walk on walls and ceilings.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Granted, but that's all you can walk on.

I wish for Pokemon Black.


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 26, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Granted, but that's all you can walk on.
> 
> I wish for Pokemon Black.


Granted, but now all the forum noobs are bothering you to dump it and want AP fixes.

I wish I had a million dollars.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 26, 2010)

Granted. you now have one million Zimbabwe dollars. 
That might make a decent down payment on an economy class car. 


I wish I had a horse.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

Granted, It is dead on arrival.

I wish I had another bottle of pepsi.


----------



## BlackDave (Jul 26, 2010)

Granted but it tastes like Coke.

I wish my DSi was fixed


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 26, 2010)

Granted. Your DSi can no longer have children.


I wish I was taller.


----------



## BlackDave (Jul 26, 2010)

Granted but everyone else will grow as much as you did.

I wish I could glide


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 26, 2010)

Granted, but there's no wind around so you fall to your death

I wish I was good at drawing


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 26, 2010)

Granted, but then your art collection gets stolen.

I wish I had telekinesis.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 26, 2010)

Granted, but your aim still sucks, while the other guy's does not. 
(What kind of 'draw' were you talking about? )

Crap. Ninja'd by the phoenix.

Granted, but sadly it's limited. 
You can only give telekinetic hand jobs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I wish there weren't so many states in the USA


----------



## Domination (Jul 26, 2010)

Granted, but instead USA and all the commonwealth countries join UK again and there'll be more states in your country than before.

I wish everybody will revere me, Darth Vader.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 26, 2010)

granted but people will never end coming to your house and distract you for the rest of your life.

i wish i never poop and stay healthy at the same time


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 26, 2010)

granted, but you'll now pee non-stop

I wish my soundcard was fixed.


----------



## xalphax (Jul 26, 2010)

Granted, but you are now deaf.

I wish I had a blueberry cake.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 26, 2010)

Granted, but your mouth zipped shut

I want to join into this game


----------



## xalphax (Jul 26, 2010)

Granted, but now GTFO :-)

I want someone who does my maths homework for me.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 26, 2010)

granted. that person will be a mathematician. but at the time you will submit your work, all those answers will be wrong.

i wish i owned gbatemp


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 26, 2010)

Granted, but Nintendo closes you down

I wish I could stop those bloody cats from pooping in my garden


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 26, 2010)

granted, but since the cats are away, the dogs will now poop at your garden. too bad.

i want to have a new iphone


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 26, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Granted, but Nintendo closes you down
> 
> I wish I could stop those bloody cats from pooping in my garden


granted, but now a herd of sheep with diarrea will come and shit all over you and your garden.

I wish I had a new room.


----------



## xalphax (Jul 26, 2010)

Granted, but it's damn small.

I wish I had more siblings.


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 26, 2010)

Granted, but they'll scream in your ears 'till your dead.
I wish I had moneyz.


----------



## xalphax (Jul 26, 2010)

Granted, but now you have A LOT of false friends.

I wish I had balls of steel.


----------



## BlackDave (Jul 26, 2010)

Granted but you will sink and drown anytime you go to the beach or pool to impress the ladies.

I wish I had a new car


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 26, 2010)

granted, but you only get an old ford mustang

i wish mosquitoes never bit me


----------



## kicknhorse (Jul 26, 2010)

Granted! But your blood cannot be as sweet as it is to be granted. 

I wish I was at home right now...


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Granted, but it was in the middle of burning down to the ground.

I wish for a cookie!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

granted but it is poisoned.

I wish I had a wish that wasn't corrupted.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 26, 2010)

I wish the foolishly foolish fools on this foolish website died foolishly.


----------



## Domination (Jul 26, 2010)

Granted. But it was fucked up. This is not the wish that was not corrupted, by the way. And thus, you die.

I wish George Lucas will lose in my lawsuit against him.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Granted, but you make fans of George Lucas angry to the point of murder.

I wish for a new nickname.

EDIT: Forgot a wish.


----------



## BlackDave (Jul 27, 2010)

Granted but people will laugh at you every time they see you.

I wish my phone could fly


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 27, 2010)

granted, but it will fly away, and you will have to get a new phone.

i wish i could get a raise.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 27, 2010)

Granted. Your raise comes with a new job: 
scraping mold from the skin folds of sumo wrestlers with your teeth. 


I wish I had a Playstation 3


----------



## YayMii (Jul 27, 2010)

Granted, but it was actually 3 PS1s glued together

I wish I had a sandwich.

EDIT: Just realized, this is on page 69.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 27, 2010)

Granted, but it's Egg,Cheese & Ham - & you're a vegan

I wish suicidal Bombers blew only THEMSELVES up and not innocent bystanders


----------



## YayMii (Jul 27, 2010)

Granted, but then the bombers became non-suicidal

I wish I had a Pikachu in real life


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 27, 2010)

granted, but it will do a thunder attack every time it sees you.

I wish that everytime I fart, an airplane falls out of the sky.


----------



## YayMii (Jul 27, 2010)

Granted, but you farted inside an airplane.

I wish fish were as intellegent as humans

(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm pretty much the only person posting here)


----------



## Demonbart (Jul 27, 2010)

Granted, but they would take over the world.
I wish that more people would post in this thread.


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 27, 2010)

granted, but you can't post anymore.

I wish the whole world was in the same time zone.


----------



## YayMii (Jul 27, 2010)

Granted, but then the sun would a-splode because it tries to shine on all sides of the earth at the same time.

I wish tires were made out of bread.


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 27, 2010)

granted, but everyone will eat your tyres when they're hungry.

I wish my back wasn't so sore.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 27, 2010)

granted, but now your neck will ache 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i wish I didnt have a mindfuck in inception


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jul 27, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> granted, but now your neck will ache
> 
> 
> 
> ...



granted, but now you have a buttf*ck
I wish I won the game....


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2010)

Granted but you suddenly have amnesia and don't remember it.

I wish I could get drunk for my birthday, today.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 27, 2010)

Granted but you wake up upside down in a bin.

I wish I had a dish of fried fish.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jul 27, 2010)

Granted, but it wasn't fish
I wish I had a falcon punch right now


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 27, 2010)

granted, but it was aimed at you.

i wish my dsi didn't break and i had to get a ds lite instead.


----------



## xalphax (Jul 27, 2010)

granted, but someone stole it from you

I wish I had six pack abs


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 27, 2010)

Granted.
You have the abs of someone who drinks a six-pack every day. 
Maybe even a twelve-pack.


I wish my car ran on hydrogen.


----------



## xalphax (Jul 27, 2010)

Granted, but you found out why the model was named Hindenburg the hard way.

I wish I could play the guitar as good as Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 27, 2010)

Granted, but since he's dead ANYONE else can play BETTER than him

I wish I knew where the 'Any key' is


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 27, 2010)

Granted but now you can't type because each key is labelled "Any"

I wish I wished a wish that was impossible to wish for.


----------



## xalphax (Jul 27, 2010)

Edit: damn sneaky bastard :-)

Granted, but it does not compute $%&§&!!1!

I wish we had a swimming pool.


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 27, 2010)

xalphax said:
			
		

> Edit: damn sneaky bastard :-)
> 
> Granted, but it does not compute $%&§&!!1!
> 
> I wish we had a swimming pool.


granted, but it's full of sharks.

I wish I had a nuke.


----------



## xalphax (Jul 27, 2010)

Granted, but instead of a bomb it is just a corrupted release from usenet.

I wish I knew all information on wikipedia by heart.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2010)

Granted, but all of the information was made by 3 year olds.

I wish I had a boyfriend that wouldn't cheat.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 27, 2010)

Granted, problem is that he's secretly gay

I wish I knew what I am


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2010)

Granted, you are a 58 year old woman trapped in a boy's body.

I wish I was able to see Hadrian dance in person XD


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 27, 2010)

Granted, whenever you want.

I wish I filmed it naked.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 27, 2010)

Granted, but your mother found the video.

I wish I could snap my fingers and people who annoy me would disappear.


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 27, 2010)

Granted, but you'll lose everyone you care about.

I wish it was tomorrow.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 27, 2010)

Granted, but you were shot in the time span between that post and the next day. You woke up in a hospital.

I wish I had a video game collection bigger than the Cat Boy's.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 27, 2010)

Granted, but every disc is scratched and every cartridge is water damaged

I wish I knew Japanese.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 27, 2010)

Granted, but you can no longer speak English or any other language.

I wish for 100,000 followers on my Twitter!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 27, 2010)

Granted but they are all stalkers.

I wish I had a rifle.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 27, 2010)

Granted, but the rifle is alive, and shoots you soon after receiving it.

I wish I had The Orange Box.


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 27, 2010)

Granted, you get an orange box, but what's the fun in that compared to HL2, TF2 and Portal in one?

I wish I had a magic wand that worked.


----------



## geoflcl (Jul 27, 2010)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Granted, you get an orange box, but what's the fun in that compared to HL2, TF2 and Portal in one?
> 
> I wish I had a magic wand that worked.



Grantified, but you can only do one trick: Self Spontaneous-Combustion.

I wish I wish I was a fish.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 28, 2010)

Granted, but I catch you at the backyard pond and eat you for dinner.

I wish the Shukufuku no Campanella special, Issho ni Bathtime is a hentai instead of R rated ecchi.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 28, 2010)

Granted but you go blind due to copious masturbation. 

I wish I had a legion of minions.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 28, 2010)

Granted, but they're all a legion of minion shi tzus.

I wish I could finish my translation in a week.


----------



## YayMii (Jul 28, 2010)

Sure, but you translated it in the wrong language.

I wish that McDonalds had better burgers.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 28, 2010)

Granted, but the burgers made from diseased nutria rats.

I wish I had the power to e-falcon punch.


----------



## YayMii (Jul 28, 2010)

Granted, but the IPS error caused you to e-punch yourself in the face twice.

I wish that muffin I ate had chocolate in it.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 28, 2010)

Granted, but the chocolate made you gain 45lbs.

I wish that double post would go away!


----------



## YayMii (Jul 28, 2010)

Granted, but it made your other post turn into a octuple post.

EDIT: I wish I didn't forget my wish.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 28, 2010)

Granted but you then remembered it was lame and not worthy of mentioning.

I wish Vulpes would hug me.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 28, 2010)

Granted granted granted granted 1000 times over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I wish I had the motorbike I've been wanting for over a year...
I'm in desperate need of a road trip.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 28, 2010)

Granted but it breaks down on you 2000 miles from home.

I wish I had a second chance to make my birthday better.


----------



## YayMii (Jul 28, 2010)

Granted, but now there's a second phoenixgoddess27 that is a homosexual fat guy (well we're talking about your BIRTHday, right?)

I wish that I was a mod.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 28, 2010)

Granted - but you're NOT a moderator but a Mod Biker

I wish I could read minds


----------



## toguro_max (Jul 28, 2010)

Granted - but then you read your grandmother's mind while she was remembering how her first time was

I wish I could punch anyone in the face like on Animes and nobody would get hurt.


----------



## xalphax (Jul 28, 2010)

Granted, you do it 19354 times before you are really tired of it and want to try something new, so you go for the nuts, and that does hurt.

I wish I was the best worldwide at something important.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 28, 2010)

granted, but it loses it's importance immediately after you became the best.

i wish i didn't need glasses or contacts.


----------



## xalphax (Jul 28, 2010)

Granted, now you are blind :-(

I wish people would not take religion so seriously.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 28, 2010)

xalphax said:
			
		

> Granted, now you are blind :-(
> 
> I wish people would not take religion so seriously.



Granted, we are back in stone age again

I wish R4 will be removed from the surface of earth including Toni


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 28, 2010)

Granted, but the Acekard is banned in the UK in it's place.

I wish I had a better laptop.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 28, 2010)

Granted but it is incredibly unreliable and repairs are expensive.

I wish my computer wasn't the most stupid-ass thing in the world.


----------



## xalphax (Jul 28, 2010)

Granted, but now it takes over the world and enslaves humanity.

I wish I could do a 360-flip.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 28, 2010)

Granted, but when you do a flip, you continuously go higher and higher until you hit the sun.

I wish I had an IQ of 250.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 28, 2010)

Granted but you eventually kill yourself when you realise how futile existence is and get bored of the stupidity of those around you

I wish I was a cat :3


----------



## Paarish (Jul 28, 2010)

Granted but you get neutered

I wish I was slimmer


----------



## anaxs (Jul 28, 2010)

granted, but with anorexia

i wish i could fly


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 28, 2010)

anaxs said:
			
		

> granted, but with anorexia
> 
> i wish i could fly


granted, but someone invents anti-gravity and you will be forced to keep living on the ground.

I wish everyone in the third-world had something to eat.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 28, 2010)

granted. but because you were so kind of wishing that one, Heaven took you earlier meaning you die early.

i wish i could meet Leonardo Dicaprio


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 29, 2010)

Granted, but is only a corpse that is already rotten up.


I wish the girls living on earth is beautiful and only loves me making it my harem


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 29, 2010)

granted, but you'll turn out to be gay

I wish I had a 3ds.


----------



## Maplemage (Jul 29, 2010)

Granted but you will need to wear red and green glasses

I wish I could wish.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 29, 2010)

Granted but you can only wish for bad things to happen to you

I wish I would win the Cute Avatar contest


----------



## xalphax (Jul 29, 2010)

Granted, you are now a cat boy.

I wish people weren't so ignorant.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 29, 2010)

Granted, but then as they are just as clever as you - you can't show off you great knowledge

I wish I knew why xalphax chose that disturbing Avatar


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 29, 2010)

granted, but he'll never change it FOREVER.

i wish I had a movie poster of Inception


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 29, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> granted, but he'll never change it FOREVER.
> 
> i wish I had a movie poster of Inception


granted, but you put the wrong side against the wall with super glue

I wish Twitter instantly died.


----------



## toguro_max (Jul 29, 2010)

Granted, but a new service with only 10 letters appeared and became the new sensation.

I wish Sonic 2008 were a good game


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 29, 2010)

Granted, but it's SO good, you cannot stop playing it for any reason.

I wish Skyward Sword would come out sooner.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 29, 2010)

Granted, but came on the old genesis console with crappy graphics

I wish the world came to an end


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 29, 2010)

Granted, but the world is Pluto. Its status as a planet ended.

I wish everywhere had free, fast access to the internet.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 29, 2010)

Granted, but everyone went otakuz because the world got taken over by the free of charge on internet

I wish for the same as the next poster that is going to grant my wish.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 29, 2010)

Granted, but you won't like it.

I wish to be spanked for 8 hours straight.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 29, 2010)

Haha indeed a good one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Granted, but is already corrupted so no need to corrupt it more!

I wish that the next wisher cant get his wish corrupted!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 29, 2010)

Granted, but your wish doesn't come true. :yayparadox:

I wish paradoxes were more commonplace.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 29, 2010)

Granted, but I lie when I say "I'm a hypocrite". 

I wish I actually KNEW what a paradox was


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 29, 2010)

Granted, but now you can't escape them.

I wish I couldn't grant wishes or have wishes granted to me.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ungrated Curses, really? You just created a paradox by reversing the polarity of your sentence.

I wish that Sonic paradox was canon in SEGA games so Sonic fanboys will rage on the forums about the canon-wars.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 29, 2010)

Granted, but in said canon-wars, canonbeat is the first casualty. 


I wish we had the technology to teleport people over long distances.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 29, 2010)

Granted, but we use it to get rid of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I had a cookie.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 29, 2010)

Granted. You are now the proud owner of a stone cookie. 

I wish I could put people to sleep with a glance.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 29, 2010)

Granted, but you looked in the mirror.

I wish flashcards were completely legal.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 29, 2010)

Granted, but they aren't compatible with any DS systems anymore. (Also, I would've used the hall of mirrors corruption. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I wish that I had a satisfying end to this sentence.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 29, 2010)

Granted, but the end of that satisfying sentence lies your death

I wish this game would end this instant


----------



## The Pi (Jul 29, 2010)

Not granted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I had more wishes.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 29, 2010)

Granted, Your "more" wishes is not up for me to grant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish Pi weren't endless


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 30, 2010)

Granted but the pie industry will start showing their power of the endless pie attack on you!

I wish people will speak like Fawful all day long.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 30, 2010)

Granted, for everybody except you.
Instead, you speak like ifish.

My wish is an anti-personnel explosive that will be triggered when it is granted.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 30, 2010)

Grant.....*BOOOMMMMM !!!!!!!* - but you were nearby & got blown up as well


I wish cyclists obey the Highway code & actually STOP @ junctions/USE the cycle lanes (FYI - nearly knocked over 3 today on the way to work)


----------



## BlackDave (Jul 30, 2010)

Granted but now there are three cycle lanes and only one car lane. Also they have more priority than cars now.

I wish Sprint was a better Network


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 30, 2010)

Granted, but there are no phones for Sprint anymore.

I wish I had the Droid X


----------



## toguro_max (Jul 30, 2010)

Granted, but your screen is only displaying a CGA resolution.

I wish the next "wish granter" grant the second next wish


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 30, 2010)

Granted, but the second wish was inert.

I wish pokeballs and dragonballs were inert.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 30, 2010)

Granted, but thanks to the wish the storyline were reversed and the villains took over the galaxy, while the pokemon roamed free and made the humans their own pokemon since using of guns will be banned on the TV show if used (Yes a episode were banned for use of gun in US)

I wish Canonbeat atleast told me what inert was before i had to google it


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 30, 2010)

granted, but after after that, you'll never be able to google again.

i wish i could play volleyball anywhere


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 30, 2010)

Granted but everything underwater now, so the ball just floats

I wish I could stop shift work, but still get paid the same amount each week


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 30, 2010)

Bleh one was faster than me.. idk for the next one


----------



## toguro_max (Jul 30, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Granted but everything underwater now, so the ball just floats
> 
> I wish I could stop shift work, but still get paid the same amount each week



So do I... aff, back on topic

Granted, but are now the manager everyone hates and will be fired a week from now.

I wish the Alexandria library weren't destroyed


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 30, 2010)

Granted but you've forgotten how to read

I wish I could complete any game I play


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 30, 2010)

Granted but now you HAVE TO FINISH THEM ALL! *foaming at mouth*

I wish fur coats were made from real furries.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 30, 2010)

Granted, but now furries are extinct and can not be made anymore.

I wish for world of paralell dimensions


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Granted but they're all black holes

I wish I had better internet


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 31, 2010)

granted, but your computer explodes so you can't use it.

I wish those damn lazy carpetters got a move on and lay my new floor.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 31, 2010)

Granted, but becasue of the hurried service the new floor gets broken after 3 days

I wish that the galaxy had an end


----------



## person66 (Jul 31, 2010)

Granted, but you'll have to devote your life to reaching it, and fail

I wish summer lasted longer


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 31, 2010)

Granted. The world stops turning with your country nearest the sun.
Enjoy your endless Summer day. 


I wish I had a pizza.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 31, 2010)

Granted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "I hope you like donkey meat."

I wish I had telekinesis.


----------



## person66 (Jul 31, 2010)

Granted, but it only works on squirrels

I wish that my wishes weren't granted


----------



## The Pi (Jul 31, 2010)

Granted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I could kill with a spoon.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 31, 2010)

Granted!





I wish I had a live-in maid to clean my house.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 31, 2010)

Granted, but she's a 80 year old who only cleans a square meter per hour.

(my wish was a reference to that video) 

I wish I ruled the world.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 1, 2010)

granted, but only for 10 minutes

i wished i never created a bday thread


----------



## person66 (Aug 1, 2010)

Granted, but you have to make a thread for every holiday other than b-days

I wish I had a million dollars to spend on whatever I want


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 1, 2010)

Granted, but the world decided to use the Euro

I wish I could get rid of these migraines I keep getting


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 1, 2010)

Granted, but you receive chest pains regularly instead.

I wish my best friend was a furry.


----------



## person66 (Aug 1, 2010)

Granted, but you won't be a furry anymore

I wish I could find a dodo bird and make it my friend and teach it to fly


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 1, 2010)

Granted but it's hunted 2 minutes later and eaten thus making it extinct for the second time.

I wish Carina Veretti from Shukufuku no Campanella would smack Leicester with her magic paddle when he flirts with the other girls.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 2, 2010)

Granted, but he'll never like her.

I wish that I could sleep.


----------



## scrtmstr (Aug 2, 2010)

granted, but you'll sleep for so long that you mis out on the most important things in life.

I wish I was on holiday.


----------



## The Pi (Aug 2, 2010)

Granted, but a plane randomly falls on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish for a this wish to never be corrupted.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 2, 2010)

Granted, but it's not corrupted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I was an Oscar Mayer Wiener.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 3, 2010)

Granted, but you're quickly sliced into teeeeeeny tiny bologna. 

I wish Summer was over already!


----------



## person66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Granted, but the other seasons pass in a day and than it's summer again

I wish for a kite


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 3, 2010)

Spoiler: granted!








This is your very own Red Kite.
The carrion-eating bird rips out your eyes.




I wish I could live underground.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Granted, but it's not corrupted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 3, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I wish I could live underground.


Granted - but the tunnel collapse & you're buried alive

I wish that the Wish I wished for back in 1985 never came true 'cos I regret wishing for it in the first place


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 4, 2010)

Granted, but the outcome is the same because someone else wished for the same thing to happen to you.
(What was the wish?)

I wish postal delivery times were instantaneous, as long as the integrity of the item being posted wasn't compromised.


----------



## toguro_max (Aug 4, 2010)

Granted, but the Postal Guy was the deliver guy.

I wish you could play Dreamcast titles on Wii


----------



## geoflcl (Aug 4, 2010)

toguro_max said:
			
		

> I wish *you* could play Dreamcast titles on Wii



Granted! But *you* still can't. Hehehe

I wish Metroid: Other M would be awesomeness and a half.


----------



## YayMii (Aug 4, 2010)

Granted, but somebody managed to change the meaning of 'awesome' to 'disgusting'.

I wish that monkeys could fly.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 4, 2010)

Granted, but they fly down & take you away to Oz

I wish I could Teleport anywhere I'd like, like in the old show 'The Tomorrow People'


----------



## YayMii (Aug 4, 2010)

Granted, but the art of teleporting isn't quite perfected yet, so you explode.

I wish I knew what tomorrow was like.


----------



## person66 (Aug 4, 2010)

Granted, but you will suddenly have short-term memory loss

I wish I could figure out what to do next in wind waker


----------



## YayMii (Aug 4, 2010)

Granted, but you lost all your saved games in all of your other Zelda games.

I wish I knew what being a leprechaun is like.


----------



## person66 (Aug 4, 2010)

Granted by being turned in to a leprechaun, then captured for scientific research (and money)

I wish for a fish


----------



## YayMii (Aug 4, 2010)

Granted, but it was ifish.

I wish I had another milkshake.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 4, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Granted, but it was ifish.
> 
> I wish I had another milkshake.



Granted, but the milkshake has been sitting in the sun for 3 days.

I wish I had $10


----------



## YayMii (Aug 4, 2010)

Granted, but the economy has become so crappy, that all it can buy is a single piece of gum.

I wish I knew how the world would change if green beans weren't green.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 4, 2010)

granted, but then you become color blind

i wish this thread wasn't this long


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 4, 2010)

granted. but now threads will last 10 posts only.

i wsh i knew how to view 3D images by cross eye


----------



## ii-c-going (Aug 4, 2010)

Granted,

But you'll never get your eyes un-crossed again...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish i had a bigger tv...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 4, 2010)

Granted , but it fell off the wall mounting & flattened you

I wish I was Home


----------



## Paarish (Aug 4, 2010)

granted but your family has moved somewhere else

I wish that it would stop raining


----------



## person66 (Aug 4, 2010)

Granted, but now it's hailing

I wish I had a time machine


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 4, 2010)

toguro_max said:
			
		

> Granted, but the Postal Guy was the deliver guy.
> I don't get it...
> 
> 
> ...


Granted, but it's mine and I've just taken it back from you.

I wish my new screwdriver was here.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 4, 2010)

granted, but now you'll be banned from using any screws.

i wish no one posts after me


----------



## person66 (Aug 4, 2010)

granted, but it was only for 20 minutes

I wish this thread would get stickied


----------



## toguro_max (Aug 4, 2010)

Granted, but now it's not active anymore.

I wish my computer were better.



			
				ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> toguro_max said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's from the game series Postal.


----------



## YayMii (Aug 4, 2010)

Granted, but somehow it got an RRoD.

I wish that Goldfish crackers would act like pets.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 4, 2010)

Granted, but then your cat ate them all.

I wish i was in space right now.


----------



## YayMii (Aug 4, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> Granted, but then your cat ate them all.I don't have a cat.QUOTE(ChuckBartowski @ Aug 4 2010, 01:05 PM) I wish i was in space right now.


Granted, but you die due to lack of oxygen.

I wish that plates of spaghetti were falling from the sky.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 4, 2010)

Granted - but you realize you allergic to Spaghetti

I Wish I wasn't afraid of ladders


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 4, 2010)

Granted, but a ladder crushes you after you having plenty of time to run away but failing to do so due to your complete lack of fear regarding ladders.

I wish I could fly, right up to the sky, but I can't.


----------



## Ace (Aug 4, 2010)

Granted, but your face and body freezes due to the travelling speed.

I wish my printer was a lazer printer.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Granted, but the laser is so intense, it lights the paper on fire and ends up burning your house down.

I wish my Death Note manga box set would get here tomorrow.


----------



## YayMii (Aug 5, 2010)

Granted, but they confused your order with a really girly shojo.

I wish kittens invaded Vulpes' house.


----------



## person66 (Aug 5, 2010)

Granted, but mutant space monkeys invade your house

I wish my post count increased in the edge of the fourum


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2010)

It doesn't. Haha. (Captain Obivous Strikes Again).

Wish corrupted.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 5, 2010)

Umm... Granted?

I wish I was the ruler of the world.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 5, 2010)

granted, but then you get assassinated by some dark force of evil hell-bent on taking over the world (where did i hear that before??? lolz)

i wish i am a billionaire


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 5, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Umm... Granted?
> 
> I wish I was the ruler of the world.
> Granted. You're a 15cm Shatterproof.
> ...


Granted. You're a Ugandan billionaire.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 5, 2010)

granted, but your wish was that you got banned from gbatemp
(you didn't actually wish for anything)
i wish i can stop posting in this ridiculous thread and making it longer then ever before.


----------



## The Pi (Aug 5, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> i wish i can stop posting in this ridiculous thread and making it longer then ever before.


Granted, but you start posting in the "you are banned" thread

I wish I had a gun.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 5, 2010)

granted, but it's a water gun that fires 1 microliter every eon.

i wish my avatar didn't suddenly go disappearing on me.


----------



## The Pi (Aug 5, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> i wish my avatar didn't suddenly go disappearing on me.


Granted but it is permanently a pic of justin fuckface

I wish had a HTC desire


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 5, 2010)

granted, but the government confiscates it and puts you in jail for using "russian spy equipment" lolz

i wish i can continue making witty comebacks for the rest of my life

(btw, ai enma came back into my avatar settings and sent justin whats-his-face "straight to hell")


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 5, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> granted, but your wish was that you got banned from gbatemp
> (you didn't actually wish for anything)
> i wish i can stop posting in this ridiculous thread and making it longer then ever before.


You're right, I forgot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Granted, but comebacks are all you can say.

I wish that I had unlimited regenerations.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 5, 2010)

Granted, but every time you regenerate, you get more and more deformed.

I wish I had a mate.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 5, 2010)

Granted, but you're not mating with me, sunshine!

I wish for a quiet life.


----------



## toguro_max (Aug 5, 2010)

Granted, but everyone else is dead.

I wish i had a good wish


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 5, 2010)

Granted.

I wish I pwned GBAtemp.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 6, 2010)

granted, but we get to keep GBAtemp.net

i wish i had something to do


----------



## YayMii (Aug 6, 2010)

Granted, you fall asleep.

That reminds me...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wish I had my comfy sleeping pillow with me (left it at my cousin's house).


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 6, 2010)

Granted, but you find out that it has been scrapped by her and only returns to you with a small piece of the pillow as a reminder.

I wish YayMii changed his avatar to digimons instead of pokemons becasue of the overrate.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 6, 2010)

granted, but then it wouldn't make sense (the pun "that was onyx-pected" actually works)

i wish i wasn't this bored


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 6, 2010)

Granted, but it happend to be milking cows for the rest of your life!

I wish Shinigami's avatar had better animations.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 6, 2010)

granted, but then you can't see it
(actually i kinda wish my avatar has better animation, too, but no sense complaining)

EDIT: i wish for world peace... in pluto


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 6, 2010)

GRanted, but it happend to be Mickey's Pluto.
(Why, becaues of the 80kb restrictions or not having enough picture animations?)

I wish Bayonetta's end would be crashing the Earth instead of the Sun.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 6, 2010)

granted, but, uh... the moon gets in the way, lolz
(actually, coz i can't find a better one. i filched this one off the interwebz coz my copy of photoshop got deleted and i can't make my own signature)
i wish someone else other than the 2 of us would post for a bit
(i'm running out of sarcasm)


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 6, 2010)

Granted, but it happend to be on another thread.
(Become a Pirate and get a new one? Cracked xD? My avatar was made by paint.. Yes is true...)

I wish microsoft used more time in creating paint.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 6, 2010)

granted, but they dedicate so much time on it, they make it perfect, but windows 8 only, which they still haven't made due to concentrating on paint too much
(wow, that was a, erm, mouthful?)
i wish my internet is faster than 1 mbps


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 6, 2010)

granted, but it only lasted 5 minutess(wish the same tho)

i wish i had illustrator


----------



## Ace (Aug 6, 2010)

Granted, but it's a stickman that cannot move

I wish that I could get the entire Lost collection for a reasonable price in Sweden.


----------



## YayMii (Aug 7, 2010)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> Granted, but you find out that it has been scrapped by her and only returns to you with a small piece of the pillow as a reminder.My cousin's a guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Granted, but your money is stolen right before your purchase.

I wish my back wasn't itchy.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 7, 2010)

Granted, but now your head is itchy

I wish salted porks were cheaper !


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 7, 2010)

granted but they're radioactive!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish i had no dandruff anymore


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 7, 2010)

Granted, you also no longer have a head.

I wish I had my order NAO!!!


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 7, 2010)

Granted, but they come completely smashed because of the hurried service

I wish cocacola company revealed their recipe so cheap company can copy so i can buy coke for even CHEAPER!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 7, 2010)

granted, but then the market gets flooded (not literally, of course) with so much coke it is banned forever.

i wish it wasn't raining here


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 7, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> Seems like my knowledge has increased drastically since the first time I did this (back when Veho posted it). I then got 20, now I got 41.
> 
> Also, I can't see why Tron doesn't work for you guys, and you have to type in Discs of Tron. I just typed Tron and it worked.


Granted, the neighbourhood is now on fire.

I wish GBAtemp hosted a HL2: Deathmatch server. _*hint, hint*_


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 7, 2010)

Granted - but noone but you wants to play it, so you're always alone on it

I wish I could play the DOD:S Hide&Seek MOD again


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 8, 2010)

granted, but only for 30 minutes, and then every copy will be burned/deleted.

i wish the typhoon would leave the country (this ever-messed-up weather!!! grrrr!!!)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 8, 2010)

granted that Ester left. but THERE'S ANOTHER ONE NEXT WEEK NOOOOO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













I WISH USING THE AIRCON didnt need to be so expensive


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 8, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> granted that Ester left. but THERE'S ANOTHER ONE NEXT WEEK NOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you're probably right about there being another one next week. darned weather!!!

anyway...
granted, but the aircon now makes air warmer rather than colder.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 8, 2010)

Uh granted, but you didnt make a wish so now you may never make one again.

I wish i had an i7.


----------



## Dter ic (Aug 8, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> Uh granted, but you didnt make a wish so now you may never make one again.
> 
> I wish i had an i7.


granted but your pc is too old and its a netop...


i wish i had the 3ds already


----------



## YayMii (Aug 8, 2010)

Granted, but you become blind before you are able to play it.

I wish I had a real-life Yoshi to ride on.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 8, 2010)

Granted, but he bites an innocent bystander and is put down.

I wish that I lived in Oregon.


----------



## person66 (Aug 8, 2010)

Granted, but Oregon is moved to an unkown location somewhere along the coast of Antarctica for absolutely no reason at all

I wish I wasn't covered in bug bites


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 8, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> Uh granted, but you didnt make a wish so now you may never make one again.
> 
> I wish i had an i7.



my wish was written in invisible ink. surely the intercept would have seen that???

granted. now you're covered in snake bites.

i wish i had a class 6 micro SD with 8 gigs of memory for my Ak2i

EDIT: wait, wasn't it the intersect???


----------



## monkat (Aug 8, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> i wish i had a class 6 micro SD with 8 gigs of memory for my Ak2i



Granted! But it's non-writeable.

I wish I was irresistible to women


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 8, 2010)

granted. but only to female halves of every species except the good old homo sapiens.

i wish i can watch the community shield match right now


----------



## Dter ic (Aug 8, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> granted. but only to female halves of every species except the good old homo sapiens.
> 
> i wish i can watch the community shield match right now


granted but you couldn't afford to pay for tickets and you are too poor top own a tv.



i wished Mario DIDN"T jumped off Yoshi just to save himself


----------



## alidsl (Aug 8, 2010)

Granted but he gets aids

I wish Yoshi was blue


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 8, 2010)

Granted but you will lose him instantly and never be able to regain it

I wish I had godly powers


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 8, 2010)

Granted, but it's Buddha, so you get to sit there and do nothing.

I wish I had the ultimate phone.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 8, 2010)

Granted, but everyone left it and went for the iPad Pro "F"hone which is the new form of phone that cant not communicate with other phone's but the iPad Pro Fhone.

I wish you guys a merry christmas soon in some months xD


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 9, 2010)

uh... thanks??? but your christmas won't be merry (at least you hae some months to prepare, muahahahaha)

i wish i didn't have this raging headache right now


----------



## YayMii (Aug 9, 2010)

Granted, but the pain travels to another part of your body.

I wish I had a cookie.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 9, 2010)

granted, but then cookie monster appears and "onyx-pectedly" eats it

i wish for something which isn't everything to be nothing, but anything is enough.


----------



## person66 (Aug 10, 2010)

granted, you are now nothing

I wish this PSP had a better web browser


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 10, 2010)

granted, but now the PSP is only usable for web browsing.
(wait, it's not like the PSP is any good for playing games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

i wish i had something better to do


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2010)

Granted, you now work as a servant in my always messy house.

I wish I wasn't everyone's parent.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 10, 2010)

granted, you're now everyone's slightly off-kilter uncle/aunt that they avoid like the plague

um, i wish i may, wish i might, get some darned sleep tonight (insomnia FTW!!!)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 10, 2010)

Granted, but you only get TONIGHT - for the rest of the month you stay awake

I wish I knew where to go for my Holiday this year


----------



## YayMii (Aug 10, 2010)

Granted, but you didn't go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish you had pancake mix.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 10, 2010)

uh, thanks??? but, uh, you can't have any, lolz

i wish i can get me a 3DS


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Aug 10, 2010)

granted, but you permanently loose depth perception  

i wish i had a pet pig!


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Aug 10, 2010)

granted, but the pig is a doll

i wish 3DS was selling today.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 10, 2010)

granted, but they won't sell you one.

i wish my DSi's battery never runs out


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Granted, it walks out at a moderate pace and never returns.

I wish my friend would dump her boyfriend who is clearly no good. (Not so I can jump in and replace him; only so she could be free of him)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 10, 2010)

Granted  - but your DSi f**ks up & you can't buy anymore

I wish I had one of those pancakes of Shinigami357


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 10, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Granted, it walks out at a moderate pace and never returns.
> 
> I wish my friend would dump her boyfriend who is clearly no good. (Not so I can jump in and replace him; only so she could be free of him)
> 
> ...



granted, but, uh, i haven't cooked them yet


i wish they won't mix up their wishing and granting next time.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Wished.

I grant that someone understands this post.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 10, 2010)

Granted, But it happend to be only you.

I wish ProtoKun7 went NERDRAGE


----------



## person66 (Aug 15, 2010)

Granted, but you can't see it

I wish I didn't make this post just to bump this thread back to the first page, and was actually able to think of something funny


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 15, 2010)

granted, but now i'm here to think of something funnier

i wish i can actually think of something funnier


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 15, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> granted, but now i'm here to think of something funnier
> 
> i wish i can actually think of something funnier


Granted, but its a penis joke.

I wish i wish i was a fish.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 15, 2010)

Granted, but you happend to still keep the human breathing method making you drown in the water

I wish you're doing it wrong


----------



## person66 (Aug 16, 2010)

I wish I could fly

Granted, but you fall after being in the air for 30 seconds


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 16, 2010)

Granted, that you fall an extra 30 seconds

I wish person66 made it atleast possible for a easier reply :3


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 16, 2010)

Granted, but all you get is a troll post with no real content whatsoever.

I wish to _not_ become a mod after all!


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 16, 2010)

Granted, but it happend to be on another forum

I wish for the greater good!


----------



## person66 (Aug 16, 2010)

granted, but the greater good turns out to only benefit people that you hate

I wish for a unicorn.

A deadly unicorn.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 13, 2011)

Granted. You have a deadly unicorn. It kills with it's sparkly penis. 

I wish I was a lesbian.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 13, 2011)

granted but you turn into mister garrison or something

i want to ban vulpes abnocto


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 13, 2011)

Granted! But too bad for you he's banned for 1 minute


I wish I met Katalin Zamiar in person...


----------



## Sausage Head (May 13, 2011)

granted but because i dont know who the fuck that might be he/she wont have a visual appearance. its only in your mind

i wish vulpes abnocto was suspended and banned and demoted and i am sausage head


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 13, 2011)

Granted! But he is only suspended for a day


I wish I met Katalin Zamiar, or kitana in MKII


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 14, 2011)

Granted! but then she immediately does a fatality to end your existence.

I wish I knew what to wish for....


----------



## Narayan (May 14, 2011)

Granted! You now know what you want to wish, but suddenly someone hits you with a hammer on the head. when you wake up you forgot what was your wish.

i wish for a cat. cute one. very cute one.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 14, 2011)

Granted! But, it just happens to be a verrrry, verrry cute man-eating smilodon. And you're dinner.

I wish upon a star, that, um, I can have 15000 PHP... Please? For a 3DS?


----------



## Narayan (May 14, 2011)

Granted! You found a wallet with 16000 PHP(1k bonus). But there's something written on it...



Spoiler



Play Money





			
				Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Granted! But, it just happens to be a verrrry, verrry cute man-eating smilodon. And you're dinner.


hoho!! i won't let it eat me but i don't care if it bites me occasionally. i can forgive it because it's cute. i can do anything for love.

but i do wish to be immortal so that i won't die from Lereu(smilodon) biting me.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 14, 2011)

Very well, you are now immortal... But your pet "cat" dies and you're made to mourn it UNTIL YOU DIE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I can print money (legally)


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 14, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Very well, you are now immortal... But your pet "cat" dies and you're made to mourn it UNTIL YOU DIE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Granted.  Sadly, you receive so many paper cuts from the bills that you bleed to death.

I wish I had an infinite supply of Mountain Dew.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 14, 2011)

Granted. Now, you're forbidden from eating/drinking anything else and only 2 bathroom breaks per day.

I wish I was immune to paper cuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: How can a bill give you a paper cut? Most of them aren't even paper anymore, I think. I think they're mostly cotton or some crap?


----------



## Narayan (May 14, 2011)

Granted! your hands are now made of steel. your hands can't feel anything.



			
				Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Very well, you are now immortal... But your pet "cat" dies and you're made to mourn it UNTIL YOU DIE


NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

i wish for the world to end!!! it's pointless now without Lereu!!!


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 14, 2011)

Granted. But since you're immortal, you are now trapped in a nothingness FOR ETERNITY (I... WIN!!!)

I wish I can wish for something that is nothing at all but is at the same time, everything.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 14, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Granted. But since you're immortal, you are now trapped in a nothingness FOR ETERNITY (I... WIN!!!)
> 
> I wish I can wish for something that is nothing at all but is at the same time, everything.


Granted, but you get capped for saying confusing things like that.

I wish I had x-ray vision.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 14, 2011)

Granted, but now everyone starts wearing lead clothing, all buildings have lead walls, and you can't see anything else in the spectrum other than x-rays.

I wish for the next person to wish for something plausible.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 14, 2011)

Granted, but I wish I could think of something to wish for.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 14, 2011)

Granted, but by the time you think of it your wishing privileges get revoked.

I wish I can still post here in a bit... Gotta watch football!


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 14, 2011)

Granted, but you go temporarily blind whenever you watch any sport, apart from synchronised swimming.

I wish Stephen Merchant loses his voice whenever he tries to do game voice overs from now on.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 14, 2011)

Granted, but since I pity this poor guy I have no idea even existed, his voice now loops in your head endlessly.

I wish for OVER 9000 more wishes


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 14, 2011)

Granted, but they all backfire like an extended version of Bedazzled. The Brendan Fraser one not the good one.

I wish I could get your mums lipstick off of my balls.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 14, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Granted, but they all backfire like an extended version of Bedazzled. The Brendan Fraser one not the good one.
> 
> I wish I could get your mums lipstick off of my balls.


Granted, but the surgery leaves you a broken man.

I wish Smallville wasn't over.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 15, 2011)

Granted. The show will go on. Unfortunately budget cuts force the makers to change the entire cast. The role of Clark Kent is now played by Andy Dick.

I wish I had an easier job.


----------



## notmeanymore (May 15, 2011)

Granted. Now you're unemployed.

I wish I were a Pokemon


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 15, 2011)

Granted, you are now a Magikarp with a disability which stops you from ever evolving.

I wish I was a little bit more tolerant.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 16, 2011)

Granted, but now no one can tolerate you instead.

I wish it wasn't this hot in here...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 16, 2011)

Granted. Now it's 15 degrees below zero.

I wish I lived in a world without Rebecca Black.


----------



## 1234turtles (May 16, 2011)

granted but you have one week to live

i wish i had a 3ds.


----------



## haflore (May 16, 2011)

Granted, but it makes your eyes hurt.

I wish I had my dream job.


----------



## sergster1 (May 16, 2011)

Granted but you can only work while asleep and get paid dream bucks and you cant use it irl.

I wish i could sleep moar and didnt have a lab report due tomorrow.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 16, 2011)

Granted. Your lab report is due right now and your narcolepsy just kicked in.

I wish I had a fast car.


----------



## haflore (May 16, 2011)

Granted, but it has no brake and doesn't slow down on its own.

I wish I had a machine pistol.


----------



## 1234turtles (May 16, 2011)

granted school is canceled tommorow sleep all you want and your lab report was due last week
EDIT: got ninja'd
i wish the ds wasn't dyin


----------



## sergster1 (May 16, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> granted school is canceled tommorow sleep all you want and your lab report was due last week
> EDIT: got ninja'd
> i wish the ds wasn't dyin



Granted. You need to go buy a 3DS. I wish i wasn't already narcoleptic


----------



## sergster1 (May 16, 2011)

haflore said:
			
		

> Granted, but it has no brake and doesn't slow down on its own.
> 
> I wish I had a machine pistol.


Granted but the barrel is always faced towards you. NO EXCEPTIONS.


----------



## Narayan (May 16, 2011)

where's your wish??

okay i wish for a green glass milk bottle filled with a 10 yr old collection of saliva of 40 very cute teenage girls. and those 40 girls will deliver it to my door personally. and will enter my house and stay there for 9 months. oh, to make sure they're cute, mail me a pic first before collecting the saliva.
i need it in 5 days. you can use the time machine.


----------



## sergster1 (May 16, 2011)

Granted but each of the girls turns out to be a man.

I wish my wish wasnt corrupted.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 16, 2011)

Granted. But the system now stops you from wishing [kickedoffthethread]

I wish I can stop time.


----------



## The Pi (May 16, 2011)

Granted but you can't start it again.

I wish I had a life.


----------



## sergster1 (May 16, 2011)

Granted but you give up every single game console you owned. 
I wish i was a boss in architecture


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 16, 2011)

EDIT: Ninja'd. Damn.

Move along tempers, nothing to see here.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 16, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> I wish i was a boss in architecture



Granted, but your a boss like Andy Samberg.

I wish the goblins would come and take you away. Right now.


----------



## Zorua (May 16, 2011)

Granted but the goblins turn out to be sexy chicks in disguise.

I wish I had the Xbox 720, PS4, Wii 2, 4DS and the NGP.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 16, 2011)

Granted. You now own every console that will come out for the next five years.
By the way, you're also now blind. 

I wish my grandparents would take better care of their computer.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 16, 2011)

Granted, their computer now takes care of itself. THe bad news? Its now planning to take over the world.

I wish I could travel in Space and Time with the Doctor.


----------



## The Pi (May 16, 2011)

Granted, you are now a germ.

I wish my download cap was higher.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 16, 2011)

Granted you know have 50% more allowance. But everything on the tubes starts using files formats that take up twice the space.


I wish I was little bit taller, I wish I was a baller, I wish I had a girl who looked good I would call her, I wish I had a rabbit in a hat with a bat and a '64 Impala


----------



## Dter ic (May 16, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Granted you know have 50% more allowance. But everything on the tubes starts using files formats that take up twice the space.
> 
> 
> I wish I was little bit taller, I wish I was a baller, I wish I had a girl who looked good I would call her, I wish I had a rabbit in a hat with a bat and a '64 Impala



granted you are now taller, has balls now has a girl and you have a rabbit.

however you are thin and tall, your balls are tiny and your girl is Rebecca Black oh and your rabbit can talk and thinks your crazy. 

and your car got towed away because you failed to pay your car loan. 

i wish... i have a new PS3, won't be blind and have 20/20 vision.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 16, 2011)

Granted, but your PS3 puts out blurry images and is out of warranty for some reason.

I wish I could spend 1 day as a character in the anime Kampfer (cause that stuffs INSANE!!!)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 16, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> I wish Stephen Merchant loses his voice whenever he tries to do game voice overs from now on.


Why? Wheatley's great.

Jamstruth: Granted, but your character dies in the first hour and you spend the next 23 very very bored.
(No idea what the anime's about though; clarify?)

I wish for a TARDIS matrix vocaliser.


----------



## 1234turtles (May 16, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> cwstjdenobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


granted but you lost interest in it in the first 5 minutes with it.

i wish this thread was stickied


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 16, 2011)

Granted.



Now I wish the thread weren't stickied. 


(How are you gonna fix that?)


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 16, 2011)

*head aslodes due to inability to corrupt this particular wish*

I wish I were a pony.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 16, 2011)

Wish granted, but only in the afterlife.

I wish I had more get up and go.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 17, 2011)

Granted, but it comes in the form of an electric wheelchair.
You are paralyzed from the neck down.

I wish for world peace.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 17, 2011)

Wish Granted! But too bad that the world turned into a peace sign

I wish I knew Katalin Zamiar personally


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 17, 2011)

Wish granted, but she rips your heart out with her feet. And makes it look like suicide.





			
				ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> cwstjdenobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't really know. Wheatley is great, but after a while I found the voice grating. Maybe subconscious guilt by association? I wish I knew exactly why.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 17, 2011)

Granted, but you forget soon afterwards.

I wish I knew what I want to wish for.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 17, 2011)

Granted, but you wasted your turn.

I wish I had wings.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 17, 2011)

Granted. Your wings measure 3 inches long by half an inch wide. Good luck getting your huge equine ass in the air with those!

I wish this damn pony fad was over.


----------



## sergster1 (May 17, 2011)

Granted but you start to realize the beauty of ponies when we have all moved on.

I wish my warn level was lowered


----------



## Forstride (May 17, 2011)

Granted, but it was lowered by a hacker, and you get banned.

I wish I had money to buy Terraria.  ;_;


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 17, 2011)

Granted, but you decide to spend it on boose instead.
You get alcohol poisoning and die.

I wish I weren't the only Brony on GBAtemp.


----------



## Forstride (May 17, 2011)

Granted, but then you both get shunned for following such a stupid fad.

I wish the MLP fad would just die already.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 17, 2011)

Granted, the it comes back three days later with a stronger following than ever.

I wish I could blow things up with my mind.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 17, 2011)

Granted, but every time you use said power you grow a peen.

I wish I had a pet Sandworm.


----------



## Zorua (May 17, 2011)

Granted but it turned out to be a wild waterworm and it ate you up.

I wish I liked eating vegetables.


----------



## sergster1 (May 17, 2011)

Granted but you then become allergic to them.

I wish i was like Usui in Kaichou wa Maid-sama


----------



## alidsl (May 17, 2011)

Granted but you became part of a disturbing hentai

I wish the person below me corrupts my wish


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 17, 2011)

Granted, but the paradox makes your head explode in slow motion.

I wish I had rainbow hair.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 17, 2011)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> Granted, but the paradox makes your head explode in slow motion.
> 
> I wish I had rainbow hair.


Granted, but it only grows out of your armpits.

I wish my wifi connection was better.


----------



## Narayan (May 17, 2011)

granted, but it cost so much more. 

I wish, I wish, with all my heart, to fly with dragons, in a land apart.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 17, 2011)

Granted, but your connection is no longer secure, so everyone around you piggybacks, making it slow as hell.

I wish I could sing beautifully.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 17, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Wish granted, but she rips your heart out with her feet. And makes it look like suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She'd probably eat me and regurgitate my bones, stab me repetitively with Sais, chop my head off with a deadly fan, or kiss me and make me blow up
--
Wish Granted. But you're a pony, so they'll never grant you to American Idol, sorry

I wish Megurine Luka was my sister


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 18, 2011)

Granted, but she outshines you in every way. You parents now hate you.

I wish I had a carrot.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 18, 2011)

Wish Granted! But too bad for you that you drop it on your pet rabbit and he eats it
--
"I wish I could go to my house (AKA H-E Double hockey stick)
- Ridley, the emo of our class


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 18, 2011)

Granted, but he loses his emo persona, being transformed into a pony instead. His home becomes Equestria, and he learns to love life, and happiness.

I wish I could think of a wish that wasn't related to ponies.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 18, 2011)

This time, your wish is REALLY granted
--
I wish that penguindefender would stop talking or doing anything related to ponies


----------



## Narayan (May 18, 2011)

granted, you will wish to stop being a pony.

i wish for this to stop.

ahhhhh i got ninjaed again!!!

i wish not to be ninjaed again.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 18, 2011)

Wish not granted, because you got  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





'd


----------



## sergster1 (May 18, 2011)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Granted but you became part of a disturbing hentai
> 
> I wish the person below me corrupts my wish
> 
> ...



Granted but you're banned from the forums.

I wish i had a nyko power pak + for my 3DS


----------



## Hydreigon (May 18, 2011)

Granted, but it's defective. 

I wish that this wish wasn't granted.


----------



## sergster1 (May 18, 2011)

Granted.... wait what... 1/0 there fixed.

I wish they day was longer than 24 hours and we had THE SAME AMOUNT OF SCHOOL time.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 18, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Granted, but it's defective.
> 
> I wish that this wish wasn't granted.


Accepted.  Now something bad happens.

I wish I hadn't spilled spaghetti on my bed.


----------



## sergster1 (May 18, 2011)

Granted but you spill it on your favorite electronic device and it breaks

I wish they were real and i could be in a harem with these girls.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 18, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> Granted but you spill it on your favorite electronic device and it breaks
> 
> I wish they were real and i could be in a harem with these girls.


Granted, but all they do is nag.

I wish I had a hot girlfriend who didn't nag.


----------



## Narayan (May 18, 2011)

you got your hot girlfriend who doesn't nag. literally "hot".

i wish to see a penguin.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 18, 2011)

Granted, but that penguin is really a pony.

I wish I could play "Winter Wrap-Up" on my guitar.


----------



## sergster1 (May 18, 2011)

Granted but all your finger break once you master playing it.

I wish I was cool ,_,


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 18, 2011)

Granted, but you freeze to death.

I wish magic was real.


----------



## sergster1 (May 18, 2011)

Is this a wish cause me and you are friends (if not can we be? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and friendship IS MAGIC~!

I wish when it rained IT WOULDNT RAIN INSIDE MY WINDOWS FLOODING MY ROOM D8


----------



## KDH (May 18, 2011)

Granted, but now your room is airtight and there's no way in or out.

I wish I were Q from Star Trek.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 18, 2011)

Granted, but you're the one the continuum imprisoned in a comet and making you a Q changes the universe in such a way Voyager never ends up in the Delta quadrant.

I wish I didn't remember enough Star Trek to come up with that one.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 18, 2011)

Granted, but then you become 'normal' and people start to like you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish my above wish corruption didn't sound so mean.


----------



## 1234turtles (May 19, 2011)

granted it sounds  nice to only you

i wish i had super speed and strength


----------



## ars25 (May 19, 2011)

Granted but you break every thing you touched

i wish i had a collection of porn


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 19, 2011)

Granted, but then you turn into 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I wish it would rain.


----------



## sergster1 (May 19, 2011)

Granted. It rains inside your room and your ipod touch gets wet and breaks.

I wish my ipod touch wasnt broken and my room didnt have water in it... 



Spoiler


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 19, 2011)

Granted. Your room bursts into flames along with your iPod Touch.

I wish I weren't single.


----------



## ars25 (May 19, 2011)

granted but your dateing some one who's a dick

i wish i had money


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 19, 2011)

ars25 said:
			
		

> granted but your dateing some one who's a dick
> 
> i wish i had money


Granted, but it's Monopoly money.

I wish the woman I loved hadn't left for Costa Rica.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 19, 2011)

EDIT: Dammit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'd

Granted, but she still leaves you anyway.

I wish I didn't own this stupid horse.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 19, 2011)

Granted, you now own an exact replica of the aforementioned horse.

I wish for my wish to be corrupted.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 19, 2011)

it didnt
i wish a country of my own


----------



## DarkStriker (May 19, 2011)

Granted, your room is now your country. You now need to pass border control everytime you step out of your room and are limited to what you can bring back to your country because of border control.

I wish that the Welcome Back Pack from PSN was better.


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 19, 2011)

granted but now it called the good bye permanant pack

i wish i had cake


----------



## Sausage Head (May 19, 2011)

pie

i wish pie


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 19, 2011)

Granted, but it's pumpkin.... gross.

I wish for a milkshake.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2011)

Granted, Pinkie Pie hands you a milkshake made out of rainbow dash.

I wish I could get cupcakes out of my head.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 20, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, Pinkie Pie hands you a milkshake made out of rainbow dash.
> 
> I wish I could get cupcakes out of my head.


Granted, but the surgery kills you.

I wish people would keep presenting retarded arguments for the Split Timeline Theory in the Zelda thread.


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 20, 2011)

granted but know they are all 100% true and backed up with facts causing the zelda time line to alter in the way you hate least

i wish i knew what i wanted to wish


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 20, 2011)

Granted, but you soon forget, leaving you where you are now.

I wish my voice sounded like Pinkie Pie's.


----------



## wasim (May 20, 2011)

Granted but its pinkie puppy's voice

i wish to be world genius


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 20, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> Granted but its pinkie puppy's voice
> 
> i wish to be world genius


Granted, but you don't get smarter, everyone else just dies.

I wish my beard stayed the perfect length without me having to shave everyday.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 20, 2011)

Granted, but your beard turns to stone. It's the perfect length forever, but it's fucking heavy.

I wish I were a rainbow.


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 20, 2011)

granted but the rainbows only one color black

i wish my hand was made of chocolate


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2011)

Granted, but its in liquid form even at 0 kelvin.

I wish Lorelei's fonon frequency wasn't pi


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 20, 2011)

Granted, it is now e.

I wish I owned more classic rock.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 20, 2011)

Granted. You now own a massive collection of small shards of rock from ancient trollopolis. Current E-Bay value: 9 pages of trolling.

I wish I didn't get ninja'd in this forum so damn often.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2011)

Granted, you lose the ability to post.

I wish that, in Schrödinger's cat thought experiment, the cat in question would be universally considered as "Cats" from zero wings.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 20, 2011)

Granted, but then someone gets around uncertainty making the decay predictable and the experiment ultimately pointless.

I wish the whole British monarchy, and all possible heirs, would die in a freak accident involving badgers and whipped cream.


Also, I used to have a cat called Erwin after Schrödinger.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2011)

Granted, you discover you are one of the possible heirs and die along with them

I wish UP UP DOWN DOWN LEFT RIGHT LEFT RIGHT B A START


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 20, 2011)

Granted, but since all shinigami hate cheaters... You have 40 seconds to say your prayers.

I wish to wish upon a star that never was.


----------



## Zorua (May 20, 2011)

Granted but since that star was never there, your wish wasn't actually granted.

I wish a was a sexy chick.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2011)

Granted, "a" is now a sexy chick.

I wish I wasn't immortal >_


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 20, 2011)

Granted, but you never were to begin with anyway.

I wish most modern feminists weren't hypocrites.



			
				FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, you discover you are one of the possible heirs and die along with them



Lol, but not a chance. I'm not at all German.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 20, 2011)

Granted. They are now so totally feminist, they turn into Amazons who kill men on sight. Say goodbye to the human race.

I wish someone can make sense of this wish which I drew out of a hat.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2011)

Granted, someone can make sense of it, but they die a nanosecond later.

I wish my coconut didn't steal an african swallow fury recovered the blastia if you do anything funny is not what id call it Fred... i mean, i wish i could be more random >_


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 20, 2011)

Granted. You are now a random number generator. Guaranteed to randomly pick a number from 0 up to 1,000!

I wish for a wish that wishes it was wished and then unwished by a wish corruptor.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 20, 2011)

Granted, but it doesn't get un-wished, and the feedback loop generated through the ether turns all Shinigami into Bronies.

I wish I had better things to do.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 20, 2011)

Granted. You turn the Bronies (wtf are those, btw?) back to Shinigami. Or die... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish for an unwished wish that was recently corrupted by the PSN hackerz...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2011)

Granted, you are now a shinigami bronie hybrid.

I wish more people knew what a bronie is.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 20, 2011)

10 year olds :l

i wish mr. troll gets banned from the 'temp


----------



## ars25 (May 21, 2011)

granted but it is you that gets banned 


i wish for a gameboy light


----------



## ars25 (May 21, 2011)

laptop not responding


----------



## Mondegreen (May 21, 2011)

Granted, but the reason it's light is that someone opened it up and took out the guts. 

I wish for a copy of The Orange Box for PC.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 21, 2011)

Granted, you now have a non functioning, pirated copy of the orange box

I wish to be about 20% cooler.


----------



## Mondegreen (May 21, 2011)

Granted, someone came and smashed up your heating system.

I wish Wii was HD capable.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 21, 2011)

Granted, however, your wii cannot turn on and is effectively, a brick.

I wish my wish could be corrupted in ten seconds flat.


----------



## Mondegreen (May 21, 2011)

Oops, too late.

I wish EOF went towards my post count.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 21, 2011)

Granted, you can no longer post in the EOF

I wish I could get "how soon is now?" (tatu) out of my head >_


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 21, 2011)

Granted. Now your head is fiLLed with useLess information (Like the average rainfaLL in the pLanet GX-TROLL1337)

I wish I didn't wish this wish so it wouldn't get corrupted.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 21, 2011)

Granted, you are a replica of the person who wished that wish.

I wish I could forget that my first game ever was "E.T." on the atari.


----------



## Mondegreen (May 21, 2011)

Granted, but your second-ever game (now your first-ever) was Pac-Man on the Atari 2600.

I wish Rush would do a concert in Australia either supporting or supported by Daft Punk.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 21, 2011)

Granted. You can't watch it, though. Not even the repLays or youtube cLips.

I wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 21, 2011)

I corrupt

I wish the statement below this one would be false
I wish the statement above would be true


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 21, 2011)

Granted. You're upside-down, though...

I wish. (again!!!)


----------



## Mondegreen (May 21, 2011)

I corrupt again on behalf of FrozenIndignation.

I wish I had a taco with plenty of hot sauce.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 21, 2011)

Granted. You're aLso aLLergic to both tacos and hot sauce now.

I wish that somebody makes an incorruptibLe wishing weLL


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 21, 2011)

Granted. Your teeny tiny taco is loaded down with hot sauce.
What it lacks is...well...everything else. 

ah shit. 

Fine. The Incorruptible wishing well has been constructed. Please deposit $450 US dollars to continue. 

I wish the world had ended today.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 21, 2011)

Granted. Disney WorLd is now smithereens.

I wish I had enough money to deposit for the construction of the Incorruptible Wishing WeLL.


----------



## ars25 (May 21, 2011)

granted but now you have no money at all

i wish this wish was currupted


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 21, 2011)

ars25 said:
			
		

> granted but now you have no money at all
> 
> i wish this wish was currupted



But your wish was granted by Chuck Norris 'nuff said.

I wish this topic would be closed.


----------



## ars25 (May 22, 2011)

granted but your the one that got closed

i wish for world domanation


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 22, 2011)

Granted, but you also learn how to spell at the same time and realise you weren't wishing for what you wanted.

I wish I wasn't such a nice person.


----------



## ars25 (May 22, 2011)

granted but now your mean and everybody hates you\

i wish for more worst spelling


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 22, 2011)

Granted, but all of your terrible spelling is in another language... that you don't know how to speak.

I wish my hangover would go away.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 22, 2011)

Granted. You're now in an alcohol-induced coma.

I wish for an incorruptibiLity potion.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 22, 2011)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> Granted, but all of your terrible spelling is in another language... that you don't know how to speak.
> 
> I wish my hangover would go away.



Granted, but than you realize all your friends have turned into zombies.

I wish there was a 3ds smiley (even though i don't have a 3DS)


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2011)

Granted, but the link to it is permanently broken and so, no one can see it.

I wish I could be more amusing


----------



## Mondegreen (May 22, 2011)

Granted, now your pic has a handlebar stache.

I wish upon a star, and it makes no difference who I am.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2011)

Granted, the star hits earth and destroys all inhabitants, no matter who they were.

I wish we could all be friends


----------



## Berthenk (May 22, 2011)

Granted, but the world ends soon after so everyone is dead anyway.

I wish I had a wish about wishful thinking wishes.


----------



## ars25 (May 22, 2011)

granted but all you wish about is pure bull crap

i wish that all my wishes were corrupted


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 22, 2011)

Granted, but you realize how lame a wish that is.

I wish I could see well without glasses or contact lenses.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2011)

Granted, you can see well, but your sight begins to deteriorate again and at an accelerated rate.

I wish more people could realize how bad-ass ponies are.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 22, 2011)

Granted. (I refuse to corrupt this wish)

I wish for the same thing.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2011)

Granted, but now you become 20% cooler in ten seconds flat.

I wish I could break this worlds fourth wall, akin to how Pinkie Pie breaks it in MLP.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 23, 2011)

Granted, but through the fourth wall is not a bunch of 4 year olds and sad 12 year olds but a my little pony abattoir and glue factory.

I wish all the worlds nations would get together to pump funding into fusion research and share all their findings to get fusion power plants spread around the world as soon as possible.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 23, 2011)

Granted, but it gathers attention from morons who claim it will destroy the world, is against their religion; thus being evil, and environmentalist nuts, resulting in the deaths of many. Once the research is complete and a working large scale model is erected, it will only be available to the richest countries, not because of costs, but because poorer countries will be attacked over having easy access to weapons of mass destruction from its use, regardless of evidence. 

I wish I didn't put this much effort into a corruption >_>;


----------



## ars25 (May 23, 2011)

granted but  you but more effort into corrupting them 

i wish for a wish that can't be corrupted


----------



## LunaWofl (May 23, 2011)

Granted, but it cant be posted in this topic.

I wish Cloud from "Final Fantasy 7" could have a lookalike in "no more heroes", preferably as the first battle in "no more heroes 2" so I could watch his head being severed over and over again.


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2011)

Granted, but the game was cancelled.
I wish I had another catboy friend to cuddle with.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 24, 2011)

Granted, but that Catboy is actually a Ponygirl.
.... what are you doing tomorrow night?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish ponies controlled the weather here. This rain is way too much.


----------



## person66 (May 24, 2011)

Granted, but these ponies really like the rain, so it rains all the time.

I wish I knew what to put for my custom member title


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 24, 2011)

granted but you forgot putting you in the same predicament

i wish i had my porn


----------



## Mondegreen (May 24, 2011)

Granted, now your cupboard is full of tapes of you naked
I wish i had a wish.


----------



## The Catboy (May 24, 2011)

@penguindefender: Continue to search.

Granted, but I corrupted it.

I wish I had some matches


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 24, 2011)

Granted, but every single one is either wet or a squib.

I wish there were more normal people in the world. It gets so lonely sometimes.


----------



## Paarish (May 24, 2011)

Granted but the normality of the world is to like rap music

I wish I had a fast computer


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 24, 2011)

Granted, you have a 20GHz Colossus, have fun with that.

Oh and you didn't corrupt my wish, I like the hipity hopity music.

I wish it was legal to smack Jehovahs Witnesses silly when they bother you every week and won't take fuck off as an answer.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 24, 2011)

Granted, but they are legally allowed to punch you right back.

I wish I had purple hair.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 24, 2011)

Granted, you now have red hair, enjoy

I wish I had a gaming laptop.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 24, 2011)

Granted, but its got Linux installed on it.

I wish I had a 32gb iPhone4


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 24, 2011)

Granted, but the iPhone5 comes out the very next day, and you look like a loser.

I wish I had wings.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 24, 2011)

Granted, drink this can of Red Bull

I wish I had an Ocarina.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 25, 2011)

Granted. You play it, and it makes you old.

I wish I knew what to spend all of my extra money on.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 25, 2011)

Granted, you will now buy all the Ponies in the world and eat them.

I wish I knew how to swim.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 25, 2011)

Granted, but you forget how to breathe.

I wish everypony would say everypony instead of everybody.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 25, 2011)

Granted, now everypony says nopony.

I wish I could remain l33t *post count*


----------



## person66 (May 25, 2011)

Granted, you can no longer post on the 'temp

I wish I could fly


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 25, 2011)

Granted, but you can only fly one inch away from the ground, and it makes your ears bleed when you do it.

I wish I had a giant teddy bear.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 25, 2011)

Granted, here's your pet bear you ordered sir.

I wish I had a life.


----------



## ars25 (May 26, 2011)

granted but now your life is so good life denies it and it gets worst till you die in a freak accident

i wish ponies would die off


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2011)

Granted, but now they have turned into horses

I wish I knew where I was


----------



## person66 (May 26, 2011)

Granted, but you don't know where that is

I wish for more wishes


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 26, 2011)

Granted, but each one gets more corrupted than a bunch of young boys having a sleepover at the Vatican.

I wish I'd had the chance to answer to catboys wish with "Granted, you know exactly where you are so have absolutely no idea about where you're going."


----------



## Mondegreen (May 26, 2011)

Granted, you failed at describing the uncertainty principle.

I wish Rush's music didn't all go to shit after they released Grace Under Pressure.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 26, 2011)

Granted. Now they're all shit from the very beginning.

I wish to be incorruptible.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 27, 2011)

Granted, you die.

I wish everything tasted like rainbows.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 27, 2011)

Granted, now everything is tasteless like rainbows.

I wish I was a mortal.


----------



## leeday100196 (May 27, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Granted, now everything is tasteless like rainbows.
> 
> I wish I was a mortal.


Granted, now you will die like a mortal.

I wish I could get my 3DS bricked.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2011)

Granted, thousands of bricks fall on your 3DS

I wish I had the motivation to destroy the world.


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2011)

Granted, but you destroyed Pluto
I wish I wish I was a fish


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2011)

Granted, but you are then consumed by catboys.

[Wish could enter a portal. I wish this]


----------



## Paarish (May 27, 2011)

Granted but the portal closes as soon as you put your hand through and well... you know what happens then....

I wish the man inside my head would leave me alone!


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2011)

Granted, but he was replaced with another man

I wish for my cellphone was better


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2011)

Granted, you cellphone is now better at picking up static.

I wish for- HEY LOOK, PONIES!!!


----------



## Paarish (May 27, 2011)

Your ponies have died

I wish FrozenIndig would stop caring about Science, Ponies and space.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2011)

Granted, but i sure wouldn't want to be this "FrozenIndig" chap.

I wish the square root of rope could be string... it would make my calculations so much easier >_


----------



## Paarish (May 27, 2011)

Granted but your calculations turn 1000x harder

I wish that it is illegal to chutney into pasta


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2011)

Granted, but it was interpreted as a euphemism.

I wish I could stop throwing up rainbows.


----------



## Paarish (May 27, 2011)

granted but now you ordinary, disgusting sick like the rest of us.

I wish I had bernard's watch.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2011)

Granted, but its his old watch, and thus, cannot stop time.

I wish I could find scary movies scary... instead of just crappy and funny.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 27, 2011)

granted but it 's so boring to watch so it becomes scary

i wish sausage zeppelin


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2011)

Granted, your head turns into a zeppelin while still remaining, in essence, what it was prior, a sausage. (Dude... your head is a sausage >_


----------



## Paarish (May 27, 2011)

granted but you get INSTANT INDIGNATION!!!! (is that really a bad thing???)

I wish my username was more imaginative


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2011)

Granted, but you lose your imagination as a result.

I wish that I was in charge of a totalitarian government that has close resemblance to George Orwell's "1984"


----------



## Paarish (May 28, 2011)

Granted but everyone hates you

I wish clouds are made of candy floss


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Granted, but they can no longer float in the air.

I wish my evil plan to make an incorruptible wish would come about sooner


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

granted but you cause this thread to die

I wish that all camp guys were actually gay, instead of pretending... it's  just so confusing...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Granted, now all camp guys are happy.

I wish the next poster could bring this topic to 100 pages.


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

granted but... oh looked it worked

I wish FrozenIndignation would stop changing my words


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2011)

Granted, but now all you can say are *dick* and *shit*

My friend wishes for a longer penis.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 29, 2011)

granted he gets a longer penis in his ass

i wish a sausage zeppelin attached to the eof filled with sausages raulpica and 4chan


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Granted, but it is vandalized by ponies.

I wish I could use the 7th fonon.


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

granted but you're a bad singer thus all our ears bleed each time you try to heal us.

I wish I could use the fifth fonon


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Granted, but you burn down everything you've ever loved.

I wish I could create a hyper resonance.


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

granted but...



Spoiler



[youtube]xZBZA35HJdY[/youtube]



I wish more people knew what the heck we are talking about


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Granted, but they ignore us and listen to "karma" instead.

I wish Tales of the Abyss 3DS would have a release date for pal regions :/


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

granted but oh wait it already does (2011-same as US)

I wish there were more people playing this game...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Granted, but every game forum is overloaded with trolls complaining about loading times.

>_


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

granted but the release date is released as 21 December 2012

I wish I knew who Tear's VA is...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

it. was. ME!!!!! *cough* I mean... granted, but your head blows up after finding out.


I wish dist the runny would stop bothering me >_>; i thought the mustache might have helped, but my, he sure is persistent, why, id say he has the tenacity of a cockroach.


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

granted but he's has nothing to do with the rest of his life and now all he does is this:



Spoiler



[youtube]yDM1paIb4I8[/youtube]



I wish I knew what Jade was doing to Dist in the room when he was getting information. It sounded... sexual


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

It was  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... no wait... err... Granted, we were... err, i mean, they were umm... PILLOW FIGHTING... yes... pillow fighting... eheheheh... eheheh... oh my >_


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

Granted but as soon as you put the disc in your PS2 explodes

I wish FrozenIndignation didn't think he was Jade. YOU'RE NOT JADE!!!! *goes in corner and cries*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Granted, of course im not this "Jade" person... why, he doesn't even have a mustache.

I wish people would stop mistaking me for this "Jade".


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

granted but you stopped pretending you were him.

I wish I had a Guy plushie that I could hug and hold; like Arietta's but more kawaii~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Granted, but it spontaneously combusts when touched by females.

I wish I had more monsters to torture


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, but it spontaneously combusts when touched by females.



That's good cos I'm a guy....

granted but you get caught by the RSPCA and you locked up in jail and then they release the monsters and shit happens


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

I said monsters not animals  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish this topic was more active.


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Granted but we stop talking about Tales of the Abyss


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> I clearly said monsters. I suggested that RSPCA couldn't tell the difference


*sigh* RSPCA is the "Royal Society for the Prevention of Cruelty To Animals", I believe dealing with monsters, as such, would be out of their jurisdiction.

I wish you would wish for something so i could corrupt it.


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The joke is they don't know the difference... -_-

and granted but you corrupt it so badly the thread is locked. 

I wish I could fly!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Granted, you can fly, but not for very long.

I wish I wouldn't have to wait until 2012 to play tales of graces F in english... welp, back to playing the japanese version i guess >_>;


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

granted but now you are also stuck with the japanese version. I had the choice between Vesperia and Graves; and was smart and got Vesperia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish my brother would let me download the demo of Graces F using my JAP PSN account on his PS3!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Granted, but your brother realizes how awesome it is and refuses to ever let you play his ps3 again


			
				30084pm said:
			
		

> granted but now you are also stuck with the japanese version. I had the choice between Vesperia and Graves; and was smart and got Vesperia


I got both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d

I wish I hadn't played through graces 5 times before finding out its going to be localized >_


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

granted so it sat on your shelf collecting dust

I wish we hadn't dominated both this thread and the You are banned thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Granted, it was dominated by two replicas

I wish Tales Of Destiny R DC could be localized and ported perfectly onto the 3DS


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

Granted... not gonna corrupt that cos that would be awesome!

I wish that I could wish for something

btw check my "Tales of Glasses" pic i found in my sig. Whoever made that is awesome!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2011)

Granted. You wish for nothing.

I wish that this wish wasn't granted.


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

omg someone else  is playing the game....
(play it cool you don't wanna scare them off...)

umm Granted but... wait... it can't be granted... so you didn't wish... but you said i wish... so... so.... soo...... *BOOM*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Yup, Tales of glasses is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish paradox's wouldn't blow up people


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

granted but they still blow up robots

i still wish i could think of something to wish of


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2011)

Granted, you still wish for nothing.

I wish my wishes would stop making people explode.


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

granted but they still blow up robots

I wish i knew which seat to take


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2011)

granted, but the seat you take is right next to Chris Hansen.

I wish that it rains men


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

granted but I don't wanna corrupt this wish...

I wish it's still raining men


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

Granted, im not gonna corrupt this just for teh lulz

I wish I wasn't stuck in space.


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

did you say space?

i wanna go to space

space

wanna go to space

"dad i'm in space"

"i'm so proud you son"

"dad are you space?"

"yes, now we are a family again"


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2011)

OH- play it cool, play it cool, here come space cops.


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2011)

Earth.
Wanna go to earth.
Wanna go to earth wanna go to earth wanna go to earth wanna go to earth. Wanna go to earth.
Wanna go home.
Wanna go home wanna go home wanna go home wanna go home.
Earth earth earth.
Don't like space. Don't like space.
It's too big. Too big. Wanna go home. Wanna go to earth.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2011)

Granted. You explode as soon as you enter the atmosphere.

I wish that the thread didn't die here.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Granted, it dies with this post

I wish for a world of pain


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2011)

Granted, you are its only inhabitant.

I wish that the person who grants this wish corrupts his own wish.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 30, 2011)

Granted, now my corrupted wish will become uncorrupted, Corruption + Corruption = No Corruption

I wish I had a corrupted wish so that the chain of corruption to corrupt every wish would start again.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Granted.

49 20 77 69 73 68 20 69 20 63 6f 75 6c 64 20 62 75 69 6c 64 20 61 20 63 61 62 61 67 65 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6c 65 74 75 69 63 65 2e


----------



## Mondegreen (May 30, 2011)

47 72 61 6e 74 65 64 2c 20 6e 6f 77 20 45 56 45 52 59 54 48 49 4e 47 20 59 4f 55 20 45 56 45 52 20 52 45 41 44 20 41 47 41 49 4e 20 45 56 45 52 20 77 69 6c 6c 20 61 70 70 65 61 72 20 69 6e 20 68 65 78 2e 20 4a 75 73 74 20 63 61 75 73 65 2e

I wish I had a Minecraft premium account.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Granted, but you dont remember, and cannot obtain, the password to it.

I wish I could be bothered to try out minecraft.


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

granted but you find it boring and unintersting

I wish I didn't find minecrft boring and uninteresting so I could actually play what I paid for


----------



## FireGrey (May 30, 2011)

granted, but your computer crashes every time you play it.

i wish i was awesome


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

granted but you become so awesome, you turn into a douche

i wish I had Micah's ability in heroes


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Granted, but all machines and electronics cease to exist.

I wish I had one more instrument so I could wake up that god damn windfish.


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

granted but the game crashes

i wish the weather was better


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Granted, the weather is now better for someone else.

I wish I could divide by zero, and not confuse others.


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

granted but oh shit!



Spoiler



http://komplexify.com/images/2010/Divide-by-zero-4.jpg



I wish Ocarina of Time would release already...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Granted, its now out on virtual console.


			
				30084pm said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://komplexify.com/images/2010/Divide-by-zero-4.jpg


Its like akzeriuth all over again. :/

I wish Van would have made the trigger something better than "foolish replica Luke".


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

granted but it's changed to "Imma eff you in the ay"

I wish people would stop spamming in DOAD


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Granted, they start spamming in your inbox.

I wish I had a jar of dirt


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

granted but you lose it in a fire

i wish that we weren't the only ones playing this game...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Granted, but now we stop playing it.

I wish for for a topic thats all about posting pictures of ponies.


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

granted but you have to find it in the vast haystack that is the EOF.

I wish I had a peach pie


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Granted, but now you have veigue shouting HUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAA PEACHI PIE!!!! over and over until you give him the peach pie. 

I wish Tales of Rebirth could be ported and localized onto the 3DS


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

granted but the voice acting is terrible and there is no music and claire is missing her entire speech 

i wish i could control time and space


----------



## peire (May 30, 2011)

granted but i bumped into you and your powers transferd to me


i wish my next mobile will be amazeing


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Granted, its amazes you so much you dont do anything but look at it... constantly.

I wish I could be Veigue's english voice actor >_>;


----------



## tagzard (May 30, 2011)

Granted but it has extremely horrible battery life.

I wish i invented something that would be like "the new microsoft"

EDIT: Crap to late.

Granted but she looses her voice the day of the competition.

I wish i invented something that would be like "the new microsoft"


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Granted, you invent something that no one sane wants to use, and crashes all the time. Yet still remains more appealing than its alternative. And then eventually you are "bought out" by microsoft

I wish I didn't look like Jade IRL.


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

granted but you also lose the personality

i wish i had better headphones


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

My my, granted, however, im not sure you would want them now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish for canned unicorn


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

granted but its full of holes 

i wish eliot had a more sexy outfit in DOAD


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Granted, but its near impossible to unlock.

I wish I could put my voice acting talents to use... maybe ill go make an abridged series or something >_>;


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

granted but it sucks ass because you keep misdubbing

I wish I could be asked to go downstairs and get some brownies everyone else is having


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Granted, but by the time you get there they'll all be gone.

I wish for a tree.


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

granted but its one of those messed up trees from Wizard of Oz and keeps throwing apples at you.

I wish someone would buy one of my damn CDs!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Granted, but they pay with a bounced check.

I wish upon the full light of the wish to open the gates of wishes, come forth divine wishing, this ends now, WISHINGNATION!!!


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

granted but no....

i wish upon the admonishing melody to arise in the name of the necromancer... WISHTIC CAGE. Then know what true power is


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

My, my, granted, however, you are not the necromancer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish for a brilliant blade of coldest steel. Optionally to rend the infinite darkness and crush my enemies to nothing.


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

granted but it won't make you YU-RI LO-WELL

i wish those guinea pigs would stop attacking us


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Granted, they now attack everything else

I wish for poptarts, but its not like I want to fuse it with a cat or anything.


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

granted but they're fused with cats 

i wish i could bro fist with a unicorn


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2011)

Granted, but a rainbow is formed above you as a result.

I wish Goldoa would move.


----------



## 1234turtles (May 31, 2011)

granted but you moved with him
i wish i had marvel vs capcom3


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2011)

Granted, but your console breaks as soon as you obtain a copy.

I wish this wish was in a different color so others can read it.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2011)

Granted, but your wish is gone, FOR EEEEEEEEEEEEEVER!!!

I wish for ponies.


----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

granted but they eat your skin

i wish it could be party time...


----------



## peire (May 31, 2011)

granted but your parents grounded you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i wish the kids will stop doing my head in


----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

granted but they start doing each others.

I wish the sunny weather would come back


----------



## wasim (May 31, 2011)

Granted but you get a sun burn 

i wish to be a baby again


----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

granted but you shall be a baby FOREVER!!!

I wish that everytime I see my avatar I don't want to shake my head vigorously


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2011)

Granted, you now shake your head maniacally

I wish Tales of Eternia had bearable english voice acting.


----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

Granted but it now the text is in unbearable engrish

I wish something creative


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2011)

Granted, but it failed

I wish MAGIKARP, SPLASH ATTACK NOW!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2011)

Granted, but it failed!

I wish I could fire laz0rz.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2011)

Granted, but IMAFIRINMAHLAZOR!!! BLAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!!!!!!!!

I wish for a gif of infinite ensenga


----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

Granted and i know where I can find one! (you mean yuri's right?)


I wish for moar pascal!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2011)

Granted, but Graces F gets delayed another year.
Yeah, yuri's is fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





d havent seen Rondoline's yet TBQH

I wish I could just drag a .iso of TOPX onto my psp go.


----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

Granted but it requires hard work

I wish my brother would get off my laptop


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2011)

Granted, he gets off your now crushed laptop.

I wish for the patience to get each game's respective "devil arms" to maximum power


----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

Granted but you finally get them, they do shit damage.

Speaking of them, I wish I could unlock them at a point where the only boss left wasn't the final boss


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2011)

Granted, you can do that in Vesperia 
Edit: hellz, you can do that in everyone of them :/ symphonia had the extra dungeon bosses, Abyss had... replicantis?... vesperia has the ex dungeon.

I wish the ps3 version capped the same as the xbox360 version... even if they do start to overflow beyond the damage limit and start healing the enemies...


----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, you can do that in Vesperia
> 
> I wish the ps3 version capped the same as the xbox360 version... even if they do start to overflow beyond the damage limit and start healing the enemies...



I know but I was referring to the devil arms
And granted but your ps3 explodes due to the high attack power

I wish I my tales of vesperia didn't get corrupted


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2011)

It got corrupted?! HOWZ?! Granted though ;O;

I wish grade farming in versperia were more fun


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

Granted but blah blah blah!!!!

I wish hiou zetsuenshou would fucking work >.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

Granted, but it only does 1 damage.

I wish I knew how your vesperia got corrupted ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 1, 2011)

Granted, but you forget soon afterwards.

I wish this wish was granted.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

Your wish is now Schrödinger cat, it must be simultaneously considered both granted and not granted.

I wish I could preorder Tales of Xillia... oh wait, *clicks to preorder* done... my, seems like i dont need this wish afterall.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 1, 2011)

Granted, but since you preordered twice, you are charged with the price of two copies.

Je voudrais un cheval.


----------



## tagzard (Jun 1, 2011)

Granted but that horse only speaks english.

I wish i had those brain reading cat ears made from japan.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Granted, but you have to get lobotomized first.

I wish for giant muffin


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 2, 2011)

granted but it tastes like dog feces


i wish my friends liked video games


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Granted, but you get better friends.

I wish for- OATMEAL?! are you crazy?!


----------



## tagzard (Jun 2, 2011)

Granted but nobody understand you after you eat it.

I wish for 



Spoiler



Monkat to come back


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 2, 2011)

Wait...didn't he post in the EOF yesterday?
Granted, he leaves the next day.

I wish that more people would look at my amazing horse.


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 2, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> Granted but nobody understand you after you eat it.
> 
> I wish for
> 
> ...


Monkat will never be coming back because he was sodomized so hard that his anus ruptured. Long story short, he's dead. Dead=No come backs. That's why Michael Jackson had to cancel his comeback tour. 

My Wish:

Get laid at the company picnic this Saturday. I think my chances are good because Laura is such the office slut. And if I don't take a girl home, then I'll just masturbate. It's a win-win situation for everybody involved. Especially me.


----------



## tagzard (Jun 3, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Wait...didn't he post in the EOF yesterday?
> Granted, he leaves the next day.
> 
> I wish that more people would look at my amazing horse.


Granted but they look at it because your horse is ugly.

I wish for gbatemp to be called Tagzardtemp


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Granted, but no one uses the site anymore

I wish for banana phone


----------



## tagzard (Jun 3, 2011)

Granted but it doesnt work

i wish for mario


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2011)

Granted, Luigi comes instead.

I wish for cake. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Granted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish for cupcakes


----------



## ars25 (Jun 3, 2011)

granted but you literally have cupped cakes

i wish for  gameshark


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Granted, but it eats all your games

I wish for pudding


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 3, 2011)

granted but it was poisoned

i wish kid icarus uprising had a release date


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Granted, its XX/XX/201X

I wish I could nuke this entire world


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

granted, but then the wish expired, sorry

i wish to have my own harem.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

granted but:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harem

I wish I could beat Chuck Norris


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2011)

Granted, but he comes back to life to kick your ass

I wish I had more ideas


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 3, 2011)

Granted. We've installed the moron module into your brain. And endless stream of ideas is coming your way. Every single one is bad.

I wish it wasn't so hot in my room. THIS IS SCOTLAND! ITS 26 DEGREES IN HERE!!! WTF?!?!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jun 3, 2011)

Granted, the temperature in your room drops to freezing, and it starts snowing outside. You get snowed in, and you lose power.
After months of starving, your family members decide to turn on one another.
They eat you first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I were a great singer.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

Granted, but then you decided to do a duet with Rebecca Black and that was it for you..

I wish I can play in the Cricket league.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

granted but you suck ass

I wish for more wishes


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

granted, you had your turn so its my turn to wish now.

i wish i could claim back my iphone 3gs that i lost last year.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jun 3, 2011)

Granted. The person that took it mails it back to you in pieces, over the course of the next two years.
You have to pay the postage.

I wish I could fly.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

granted however you run out of redbull

I wish I knew what the big deal is with ponies


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

granted, but you crashed with a plane!

i wish i didnt wish anything.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jun 3, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> granted however you run out of redbull
> 
> I wish I knew what the big deal is with ponies



Granted, you are now addicted to My Little Pony, and one of the most outwardly expressive bronies alive. (Oh... wait, I'm supposed to corrupt your wish, right?)





I wish I /were/ a pony.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

Granted, but you quickly grew and became a horse!

I wish I didnt have to make another wish.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jun 3, 2011)

Granted, you don't.
All of your wishes grant themselves without your consent, even the dirty embarrassing ones.
ESPECIALLY the dirty embarrassing ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish I could speak with a thick southern accent.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

Granted, you won a lottery to live in Tennessee for 2 months, but then threw it away. No chance of getting the accent.

I wish I had dirty wishes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

Granted, all your wishes now revolve around dirty laundry

I wish for more pony threads


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 4, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, all your wishes now revolve around dirty laundry
> 
> I wish for more pony threads



Granted. But BUNCHIE comes along and tramples all of the pony threads.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW6jp3E3pAk&feature=related[/youtube]


I wish that MIT had classes in professional trolling.


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 4, 2011)

Granted, but you need to take the prerequisite 'Dick Sucking 211' first.

I wish I wasn't pooping blood.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 4, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> Granted, but you need to take the prerequisite 'Dick Sucking 211' first.
> 
> I wish I wasn't pooping blood.



Granted. But than you  realize that you ate flaming hot chitos earlier so you were not even pooping blood in the first place!

I wish that you would stop trolling.


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 4, 2011)

Granted, I don't even know what a troll is. Unless you mean a bridge troll.

I wish that my father would stop beating me when he drinks...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 4, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> Granted, I don't even know what a troll is. Unless you mean a bridge troll.
> 
> I wish that my father would stop beating me when he drinks...



Granted. But than your brother starts to get curious...

I wish that I had a better phone.


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 4, 2011)

Granted, but it's a new Zune phone.

I wish that I could learn to love.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 4, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> Granted, but it's a new Zune phone.
> 
> I wish that I could learn to love.



Granted. But you learn to love men.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish that my dog could play video games.


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 4, 2011)

Granted, but your dog died of seizures.

I wish that I could wear my mom's bra without her getting upset.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 4, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> Granted, but your dog died of seizures.
> 
> I wish that wear my mom's bra without her getting upset.



Granted. But than your dad gets hard cause of you. (and gos back to his abusing ways)

I wish that I could find a cool avatar.


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 4, 2011)

Granted, It's one of Cool Hand Luke.

I wish that Rebecca Black and Justin Bieber would form a super group.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

Granted, they become a super heroes and fight crime with their terrible singing

I wish more people would see this.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2011)

Granted, I saw it and now I hate it.

I wish more Lucarios where here right now


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Granted, but they're all a figment of your imagination.

I wish for 3.1415926536


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2011)

Granted, but it never ends

Now I wish for more minutes on my cellphone


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Granted, but your phone gets stolen. Forever!!!

I wish that all i had to do was take a cup of flower, add it to the mix.


----------



## ars25 (Jun 5, 2011)

granted but the mix was the wrong mix

i wish i had kingdom hearts II final mix


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

Granted, but its completely in Japanese, and cannot be played on your console.

I wish for jar of dirt


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 6, 2011)

Granted, but there's a pony in it.
I wish I had Duke Nukem Forever


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

granted but it's the biggest disappointment you have ever encounted.... EVER!

I wish for kaljsfkjljalj


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

Granted, but you get kaljsfkjjjalj instead

I wish the 3ds update to be out already >_< its past midnight where i am


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 6, 2011)

Granted. Not only does it brick your 3DS, but also your Wii, your DS Lite, and even your old NES. 
So long and thanks for all the fish cash.

I wish E3 was fuckin' over already.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

Granted, E3 is nuked and everyone around the area dies .

Wish is eh pretty cool guy, eh gets corrupted and doesn't afraid of nothing


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

granted, however I have no idea what you said so you get chocolate pudding.

I wish Barbatos would leave me alone so i can use my apple gummi in peace. >.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

Granted, but you have to use either gale dog when using repede, or use an hour glass.


I wish


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

can't grant... no wish

I wish I knew why Tales of Rebirth has such a kick-ass battle theme


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

Granted, but Tales of Rebirth is wiped from all existance.
(which theme in particular... scratch that, they're all kick-ass)

I wish for KUREEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAA and PEACHI PAI!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

granted but your ears begin to bleed (btw I was referring to battle organization)

I wish Widdershin didn't look like a "Tales of" version of Sephiroth


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

Granted, but the game sells a million copies, and dispite this, namco still refuses to localize the other radiant mythologies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish I knew how to get past that annoying puzzle in Radiant mythology 3


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

granted but everyone laughs at you for not reading the sign 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I could brofist with a unicorn


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> i wish i could bro fist with a unicorn







Granted, but you see a rainbow form above you.

I wish more people would spam ponies.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 6, 2011)

Your wish is granted but it escalates into a situation where the world is nothing but a pony kingdom.
Ponies as characters in games, in movies, PONIES THAT SOMEHOW SING, etc. etc.

I wish i could play the rest of the Persona series since i just finished P3P.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

Granted, but persona and persona 2's battle mechanics stop you from playing them.

I wish for persona 4 portable


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

granted but its for the GBC

I wish i wasn't in spam mode


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jun 7, 2011)

granted from this day you can only post serious posts

i wish i could meet GLaDOS


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

Granted, but she kills you with neurotoxin

I wish for a GLaDOS pony


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 7, 2011)

Granted, she also comes with the annoying personality cores that never seem to shut up.

I wish that this wish was not granted, and, therefore, will be impossible to grant.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

Granted

I wish for peach pie


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

granted but it's made from viruses instead of peaches, cos Aunt Popura is in her "Death to Humas" mode.

I wish my cousin wouldn't annoy me so much


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

Granted, but he dies.

I wish I could get the patent office to register my portal gun >_


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 7, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, but he dies.
> 
> I wish I could get the patent office to register my portal gun >_


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 7, 2011)

Granted. You meet a clone of you.

I wish a dish of fish was dished out by a wishing fisher...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

granted, but i got confused so what you get might not be what you wanted.

i wish a have more money...


----------



## ars25 (Jun 8, 2011)

granted but 1000 pennies 

i wish i had a physical copy of kingdom hearts 358/2 days


----------



## Mondegreen (Jun 8, 2011)

Granted but you no longer have a physical copy of your DS. Sorry.

I wish the 3DS browser at least supported HTML5.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

granted but everyone's 3DS undergoes spontaneous combustion

I wish it wasn't windy outside


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

granted, but there's no more outside

i wish to see my back


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

granted but what you see can not be unseen...

I wish I had battle for middle earth back


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 8, 2011)

granted but its in the middle of the earth

i wish all noobs and trolls to be banned


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

granted, bye sausagehead

i wish it wasn't raining outside


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 8, 2011)

granted. its not raining outside my house

i wish for this wish not to be corrupted


----------



## ars25 (Jun 9, 2011)

granted but a new corrupting software comes out making every wish corrupted 

i wish i knew how much gbp sell for


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jun 10, 2011)

Granted, but the market crashed just before you were able to sell it.

I wish for a silence and peaceful life.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Jun 10, 2011)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> Granted, but the market crashed just before you were able to sell it.
> 
> I wish for a silence and peaceful life.



Granted, but you are being stalked by assassins who will kill you swiftly at one point in your life

I wish this thread would never stop


----------



## Paarish (Jun 10, 2011)

granted but everyone's wish is corrupted

I wish I could be bothered to get the remote so I change  the channel.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Granted, but the batteries are dead.

I wish I had a WiiU.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 10, 2011)

granted but it's shit

I wish i had a new bed


----------



## ars25 (Jun 11, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> granted but it's shit
> 
> I wish i had a new bed


granted but one of the springs gets busted and now you have back pains

i wish i  was supreme ruler of the temp


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 11, 2011)

Tried to grant it, but my wand broke.

I wish someone could tie my shoelaces for me. Too lazy.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 11, 2011)

Granted but I tie them together.


I wish for everything


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 11, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Granted but I tie them together.
> 
> 
> I wish for everything



There you go, but I don't think that's what you meant.







I wish I ruled the EOF.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 11, 2011)

granted but you become a troll

i wish for prosperity for me


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 11, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> granted but you become a troll
> 
> i wish for prosperity for me



Granted, but you woke up and realized it was no more than a dream.

I wish I had a pony. With all four legs and a head, just to make sure you don't remove those when you grant it.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2011)

Granted, but it's a bit messed up





I wish for more money


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 11, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Granted, but it's a bit messed up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Granted - You get millions of dollars. But the next day the Communist Party takes over the USA, impounds all wealth and sends you to Siberia penniless.

I wish chocolate was free on Fridays.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2011)

Granted, but it's old and doesn't taste good.

I wish people could see the world like I do


----------



## Paarish (Jun 11, 2011)

granted, but since I don't know how you see the world, everyone turns into Gay Little Catboys.

I wish Sony, Nintendo and Microsoft joined forces to create the PS360u


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 11, 2011)

Wish granted, you get a modern 3DO. And NFS is still the best game on it.

I wish someone would make a modern equivalent of the old computers like the C64 or BBC.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 11, 2011)

we welcome you to the british broadcasting company's new game system: CAPITALISM++
only 5000 pounds

i wish nothing


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 12, 2011)

Granted. Everything.

I wish banana.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Jun 12, 2011)

Granted, but you step on it and slip

I wish that Bieber is dead


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

granted, Bieber dies but Black makes a Remeberance Concert and she's becomes 3x annoying then him

I wish I had the Ring of Sauron


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 13, 2011)

Granted. You receive a 1:1 replica of the real thing.

I wish for the person below me to make a wish.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 13, 2011)

There's only one way to corrupt that wish.




.......


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Granted, but now you most sleep with The Catboy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I had no more wishes


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 13, 2011)

Granted this wish, and the million wishes you'll wish for in the future. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw guys Harry defeats Voldemort.

I wish I can stop spoiling things.


----------



## Sop (Jun 13, 2011)

Granted but then you develop Chronic Masturbation Syndrome (CMS)
I wish I could poop my pants and then eat it.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 13, 2011)

Granted, but it turns out to be toxic and kills.


----------



## Sop (Jun 13, 2011)

You forget to add a wish. 
I'll do t for you.
I wish I had a brown living tame invincible normally-limbed (as in 4 legs a head a tail and its.. you know) that poops out invincible Australian dollars and it also protects from dying and is very friendly.

*Posts merged*

You forget to add a wish. 
I'll do t for you.
I wish I had a brown living tame invincible normally-limbed (as in 4 legs a head a tail and its.. you know) that poops out invincible Australian dollars and it also protects from dying and is very friendly.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2011)

Granted, now you can make just one post.

I wish EOF post counted.


----------



## tagzard (Jun 14, 2011)

Granted, but who ever post's in it will be band.

I wish Micheal Scott was back in the office.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2011)

Granted, but now only his back is in the show.
I wish my back was in a show


----------



## Sop (Jun 14, 2011)

Granted but I code a super mega cheese virus and it eats your money so you go homeless and yellow
I wish I could do the safety dance and then look at my pants.


----------



## Yumi (Jun 15, 2011)

Granted but after the dance you look at your shoes instead.

I wish I could float.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 15, 2011)

granted, but each time you float, you will become a round ball, with protruding hands, feet and head.

i wish i know what will happen next.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 15, 2011)

Granted. *gunshot*

I wish I was done with final exams already.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 15, 2011)

granted but sadly you failed all your exams.


I wish to live up to my own expectations.


----------



## Sop (Jun 15, 2011)

Granted but after you posted that your expectations were significantly lowered and you become a prostitute.
I wish I could get free blowjobs from schmexy womenz.


----------



## ars25 (Jun 16, 2011)

granted but they have different stds and you get them all

i wish for gatorade


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 16, 2011)

Granted but there`s radioactive waste in your sport drink so you will die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish that lulzsec attack gbatemp!


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 16, 2011)

Granted, now your banned


I wish I could have sexks with sop.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

granted. You are now a star in your very own shotacon!

I wish it wasn't raining


----------



## ars25 (Jun 16, 2011)

granted but it's now snowing


i wish for a better


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2011)

Granted. Whatever you wished for to become better now becomes worse.

I wish for the next person to grant this wish.


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

Granted, now the end of the world comes.
I wish that the catboy disappears


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2011)

Granted, only in your dreams.

I wish I didn't have to do my little brother's project for him.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 17, 2011)

granted, but mommy scolds you for not helping your brother.

i wish i'm lost in a woods full of wolves and trolls and bears and ninjas and little girls and ghosts and a lot more.


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

Granted but your granddad turned into a cannibal and eats you!
I wish that all the schools on the world explode


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

granted but everyone turns stupid.

I wish it wasn't friday so that people will stop using Black's song


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

Granted, now everyone uses children music
I wish a teleporter


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2011)

Granted. It doesn't work.

I wish no one granted this wish.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 18, 2011)

granted. but i just granted your wish.

i wish for me to be able to jump off a building.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 18, 2011)

Granted, but now you can fly.
I wish I could fly


----------



## ars25 (Jun 18, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Granted, but now you can fly.
> I wish I could fly


granted but you can't come down and freeze to death

i wish for


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2011)

Granted. You receive ______, but _______.

I wish you completed your wish.


----------



## ars25 (Jun 18, 2011)

granted but

i wish i was surrounded by pornstars


----------



## Forstride (Jun 18, 2011)

Granted, but then his post gets removed.

I wish Mountain Dew Pitch Black would stay around forever this time.  ;_;


----------



## ars25 (Jun 18, 2011)

granted but it gets recalled forever because of a chemical


i wish for sex


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2011)

Granted, but your best friend is the one who gets it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for a bowl of vanilla ice cream.


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 18, 2011)

Granted, but before you could eat it it was melted and you begin with crying and calling your mommie.
I wish somebody kills me


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 18, 2011)

granted but p1ngpong gets killed too hooray

i wish p1ngpong to be hanged


----------



## wasim (Jun 18, 2011)

granted but he comes and haunt you
i wish i could eat sausage head !


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 18, 2011)

Granted. He's hung like a horse.





Well crap.

granted, but his head tastes like a shit steak. 

I wish people made more sense.


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 18, 2011)

Granted, now you dont have sense anymore
I wish that vulpes loses his mod status


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 18, 2011)

Granted! But too bad for you that he sends his foxes to kill you
---
I wish I could be Valedictorian (I am grade-wise, but they didn't pick me cause I'm a first year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2011)

Granted, but I lost track of time.
I wish for more popcorn


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

granter, but only i can eat it

i wish to see the end of a rainbow.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 19, 2011)

Granted, but at the end is a leprechaun ready to kick your ass.

i wish i won the lottery


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2011)

Granted,but now you owe the IRS the same amount of money that you won.

I wish I wasn't so nice.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 19, 2011)

Granted, but now everyone hates you becuase of how mean you became.

i wish macho man would come back to life.


----------



## ars25 (Jun 19, 2011)

mih ton ti tub detnarg

ih dna siht daer ot eno emos rof hsiw i


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

you didn't finish... hi? say hi? or you said hi to me?

i wish for a puppy.


----------



## ars25 (Jun 19, 2011)

granted and i won't corrupt this wish

i wish for nothing


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 19, 2011)

Granted, but you are bored

I wish for free PSN credit


----------



## ars25 (Jun 19, 2011)

granted but it goes to me

i wish for


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 19, 2011)

granted but

i wish for the attitude era wwf again


----------



## Maid-chan (Jun 19, 2011)

Granted but It'll be boring

I wish for eat Pudding


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 19, 2011)

Granted, your pudding is a gelatine monster
I wish for boobs!


----------



## tagzard (Jun 19, 2011)

Granted but then you relize that your a man.

I wish that mario would fix my plumming.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2011)

Granted, but now your princess is in another Castle.
I wish she would stay there.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2011)

granted, but you get sent there too.
i wish my zelda cd would ship.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2011)

Granted. It ships broken.

I wish Justin Bieber was here so I could kick his ass right here and right now


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2011)

granted, but b4 you kick his ass, he sings "baby" and you die from so much blood loss out of the ears.

I wish mario kart 3ds was out now!


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Jun 20, 2011)

Granted, but it is a non-playable alpha version

I wish I didn't have a crappy laptop


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 20, 2011)

Granted, you get a ultra-fast laptop with windows 3.1
I wish a woman


----------



## Narayan (Jun 20, 2011)

granted, yandere.

i wish for more food!


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Jun 20, 2011)

Granted, but it's rotten

I wish more drinks


----------



## Maid-chan (Jun 20, 2011)

Granted, but it makes earth dry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish to have a flatten Pudding


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 20, 2011)

Granted, but the pudding is not flat!
I wish mario in real-life


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2011)

Granted. You are the first goomba he stomps on.

I wish the "f" key on my keyboard wasn't broken.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2011)

granted, but now the space bar is broken

i wish i was 21.


----------



## tagzard (Jun 20, 2011)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> granted, but now the space bar is broken
> 
> i wish i was 21.


Granted but your butt ugly.

I wish i had a iphone 9G.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 20, 2011)

Granted, but they have to remove your kidneys to implant it and you are on dialysis for the rest of your life.

I wish I hadn't already done everything in life I want to.


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 20, 2011)

Granted, now you have done nothing
I wish that women dont have boobs


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2011)

Granted. Now every man wants to kill you because women don't have their big bouncy twins anymore. ?_?

I wish for someone to see the second part of my wish. ???


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 20, 2011)

granted, but as you wish a meteor hit you... yes, only you... right when ending the word "for"...

I wish a wish where wishes are wishing for wishes...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2011)

Granted. Their wishes are to divide by zero.

I wish I made this wish a different color. º?º


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 20, 2011)

granted?... but as there is nothing, nothing is wished?...

(hopes someone gets the next one...)

I wish my teacher wasn't such a ... d*ck ... ? >


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 20, 2011)

Wish Granted! Too bad for you she died two days later and got another teacher that is a ****
---
I wish I didn't lose all the files on my flashdrive


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted. You lose all the files on your computer.

I wish this break would never end.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted, however this causes a horrific time loop, causing you too continually age forever until you die at a young age, breaking the loop.

I wish for an ancient psychic tandem war elephant.


----------



## tagzard (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted but then it kills you. 

I wish the world was attacked by zombies and everyone on gbatemp were the survivors and he had to destroy the hoards of zombies. Like left for dead.



Spoiler



more like temp 4 dead hehehehe


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted, but remember... Rule 16... 
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Rule%2016

I wish rule 16 was a lie...


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 21, 2011)

YetoJesse said:
			
		

> Granted, but remember... Rule 16...
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Rule%2016
> 
> I wish rule 16 was a lie...



Granted, but we really have no idea how many of the "guys" on the internet are actually girls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I had a unicorn with all 4 legs and a head.. AND a body.. that takes me to school everyday.


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted, but you have to go to school EVERYDAY!!!

I wish there wasn't any school.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted. I have transported you through time to the stone age, there you shall live.

I wish I could sing well.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted, but you start to lose your voice permanently.

I wish the wish does wish is wish did wish dont wish das wish le wish.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted, but I'm not quite sure what I granted since I didn't quite understand the wish.
Here is what I'm guessing you asked for:






I wish to rule earth and its people.


----------



## tagzard (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted but they rebel against you

I wish for a PS3


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted, its bricked :/

I wish I could go back in time and stop myself from typing this wish


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 21, 2011)

granted, but as you get back right before wishing that wish, you forgot not to wish the wish and wish it... muwhahaha

I wish for the solution to divide zero...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted. But your brain hemorrhages when you discover it and you... Forget it again.


I wish that the next wisher won't wish


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted, but I wished anyways.

I wish the mods would delete this post.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted, but they start banning all your posts

I wish I&2%$9&&@&47&^*&%8%&&%3&$&*#4%*#[email protected]&$&*#&%&*47#&@^&#@%*()#*$^&*( glitching


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted, but he has MPD (dis) and his other personality kicks in.

I wish I never saw those Subconjunctival hemorrhage pictures on wikipedia...


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 21, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, but they start banning all your posts
> 
> I wish I&2%$9&&@&47&^*&%8%&&%3&$&*#4%*#[email protected]&$&*#&%&*47#&@^&#@%*()#*$^&*( glitching



Granted, but you freeze and have to be reset... check mah prev post plox :3


(god fut fudge... quickness! >


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted, but you, yourself, start to hemorrhage in the same fashion

I wish for some pure ethanol, a lighter, 25 sticks, 20 packets of cheese, a human sized rotating hamster wheel, and a stick of gum.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted but you now have no idea what you had planned for it.

I wish I had my own fully-operational, TARDIS


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted. Oh, please sign this document saying that you, Jamstruth accept any responsibility if your TARDIS self-destructs  or spontaneously explodes.

Your TARDIS has a built-in trigger bomb, btw... You can't use it, or it'll blow up.


I wish that the next wisher isn't [insert username here].

EDIT:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted, but you cant edit your post.

I wish for what is this i dont even


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted, but I edit my post.

I wish the next wisher's wish was cut in half.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted, but I reverted it.
I wish I


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted. But


I wish catboy didn't read this wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted, but you never made a wish.

I wish for a rotating kill machine.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted. You're strapped to it. Hey, what's this button do?


I wish this wish wasn't so elaborately dreary and over-unsimplified to the point that the next wisher is confused and hurts himself/herself.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted, your wish is nothing but drivel :/

I wish for a portal gun


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted. But only things smaller than a needle's eye can fit into the portals it makes. Oh, and I get cake. [Yay cake! ♥]


I wish for a different wish than this one I posted.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted, but it gets corrupted.

I wish for a copy of Metroid prime 3


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted, it`s a demo
I wish for a Nintendo DS Debug Dev Unit Cart, NDS Nitro EVA 1.0 NTR-005


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted. It arrives unusable.

I wish I wasn't bored.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted. Now you have never existed. Can't be bored if you don't exist.

I wish I could get a girlfriend...


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted, you become a woman and befriended yourself
I wish that i become the admin of gbatemp


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted. Everyone [including other mods] trolls you and you can't ban/warn them.


I wish the next wisher wishes that I don't make the next wish.


Or something...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted

I wish the above poster had wished for something


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted. It was your own destruction and you granted it.

I wish I could choose to skip over boring bits of life.




			
				lemmymet said:
			
		

> Granted, you become a woman and befriended yourself


I think you just created some kind of time paradox...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Granted, you skip your whole life away

I wish for a an imposion


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 22, 2011)

granted, it goes right to your house/apartment/shack.

i wish for an infinite supply of dr. pepper


----------



## sergster1 (Jun 22, 2011)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> granted, it goes right to your house/apartment/shack.
> 
> i wish for an infinite supply of dr. pepper



Granted. You develop an allergy and it all taste's like the aftertaste and you must drink it all.

I wish life was like anime.


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 22, 2011)

granted. Everywhere you go, sasuke herasses you, natsu wants to fight, ichigo goes berserk, you ate a devil fruit and drown and you gets nosebleeds URVRUWHUREEEEE!!! (everywhere)

I wish someone would type all the anime/manga references on this board... (they're soooo easy -.-')


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2011)

Granted, but they never post it.

I wish for 4 owls, a dog skull and 200 gallons of pudding.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 22, 2011)

Granted. THe owls eat all your pudding then die though. SO really all you have is a dog skull.

I wish my plans to rule the world would come to fruition! (and no you don't get to know what they are! Its a surprise!)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2011)

Granted, but you die of a mysterious "heart attack" seconds after your plan succeeds.

I wish pudding came in more than 2 flavors.


----------



## tagzard (Jun 22, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, but you die of a mysterious "heart attack" seconds after your plan succeeds.
> 
> I wish pudding came in more than 2 flavors.


Granted but those flavors is crap and mold.

I wish i could transport.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2011)

Granted, you can now transport a mass of 900 newtons

I wish for time compression.


----------



## Forstride (Jun 22, 2011)

Granted, but time goes too fast and you end up dying before you can enjoy your life.

I wish for...unlimited wishes.  [/childrenshospitalreference]


----------



## tagzard (Jun 22, 2011)

Granted but the next wish you ask is to die.


I wish for tagzards to RULE THE EARTH!!!!!


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 22, 2011)

granted, he gets a piece of earth somewhere in outer space to rule....... 

I wish I had no wishes left...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2011)

not granted because your wish was granted

I wish I were a pure maiden so I could get close to a unicorn... then suddenly turn evil, steal its horn, and use its magic amplifying abilities to bring back the dead.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 23, 2011)

granted, but you bring back hitler, osama, saddam, and they assassinate you.

i wish i had the map packs for black ops


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 23, 2011)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> granted, but you bring back hitler, osama, saddam, and they assassinate you.
> 
> i wish i had the map packs for black ops



Granted, but red ring of death.

I wish this girl I hate can leave me alone


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 23, 2011)

granted, now the only love in your entire life has disappeared from the face of the universe... (yes, universe)

I wish for a unicorn humping a smurf (who know the reference?)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Granted but... ewww... you die of dysentery.

I wish I could pick up my Australian copy of Zelda oot 3D tomorrow from EBgames


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 23, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Granted, but red ring of death.
> too bad i have ps3
> 
> 
> QUOTEI wish I could pick up my Australian copy of Zelda oot 3D tomorrow from EBgames


Granted, but then out of excitement, you drop your 3ds on the floor, and it breaks.

i wish i didn't have to work today.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Granted, you die

I wish for MLPtemp.net


----------



## Paarish (Jun 23, 2011)

I wish I would stop watching MLP


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Granted, but you start feeling empty inside.

I wish tales of the abyss would have a confirmed release date :/


----------



## Paarish (Jun 23, 2011)

granted but you get so hyped your head explodes.
Also see this: http://www.talesunion.com/news/tales-of-gr...expo--1699.html

I wish I could save all the pony pictures in your photobucket account


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Granted, but I update it semi regularly.

I wish I could fill my photobucket account with every single pony picture on the internet


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 23, 2011)

Granted... but everywhere you go, interwebz DIES!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish a wish in time gone by 
When a wish was high and wishes worth wishing 
I wishes that wishes would never wish 
I wish that wishes would be wishing 


... that I just did that... susan boyle, everyone...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Granted, but it failed

I wish for a magikarp


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 23, 2011)

granted, but it kicks your ass
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ban5uv5v72c[/youtube]

I wish I had a doomsday machine and a hot chick that could use it ^^


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 23, 2011)

granted, but then you turn gay

i wish my internet was faster.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Granted, but you now have a download cap of 512MB a month

I wish I didn't have to wait 1 1/2 months just to get broadband


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 23, 2011)

Granted. Now you will get it in a year. ENJOY DIAL UP!!!

I wish I had musical talent.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

Granted, but you lose interest in anything music related

I wish life were a musical


----------



## tagzard (Jun 23, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, but you lose interest in anything music related
> 
> I wish life were a musical


Granted but then everyone kills themselves.



I wish pandora would let me skip as many songs as i wish.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 23, 2011)

Granted but now you're stuck paying a really insanely high subscription for the rest of your life.

I wish my voice wasn't as rubbish and deep as it is now. (seriously I hate my voice with a vengeance)


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 23, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Granted, but it lands on a bad song each time.

I wish I didn't forget to make a wish each time I posted.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2011)

Granted, but your wish is always to meet Bieber.

I wish I had a wish in another wish so the next person can grant my wish while he grants my wish.


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 24, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Granted but now you're stuck paying a really insanely high subscription for the rest of your life.
> 
> I wish my voice wasn't as rubbish and deep as it is now. (seriously I hate my voice with a vengeance)
> 
> ...



Granted, but as I smell Inception on this one, your wishes become instable as you lose yourself in you wishes O.o.. yeah, how's that!

I wish... For a star.... to rub...... against someones buttocks....


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2011)

Granted. Bieber immediately starts rubbing against your buttocks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish for a wish in a wish inside a wish in a wish in another wish so the next person can grant my wish as he grants my wish in my wish in another wish while he grants my wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 24, 2011)

Granted, but i only grant one of your wishes.

I wish I wish I wish I wish I wish I wsih I wish Iwish iwash iwata waish w4ish 31%351$6!^ my body is ready


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2011)

Granted. I heard you like macs, so we took the windows out of your car.

I wish for a wish in another wish so the next person can read the same thing twice while he reads the same thing twice.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 24, 2011)

Granted, but i did not read your wish.

I wish for a jar of pony


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2011)

Granted, but I had to confiscate it.

I wish for something.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 24, 2011)

Granted, you get it in exchange for giving me my jar of pony

I wish I dressed more like a pirate instead of like a detective :/


----------



## .Chris (Jun 24, 2011)

Granted, but the pirate costume was actually a detective costume. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I has no wish.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2011)

Granted. Now you have a corrupted wish.

Je souhaite pour un cheval.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 25, 2011)

Would be granted if I didn't fail French.
I wish I didn't fail French


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2011)

Granted. I want my horse now.

I wish I could speak German.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2011)

Granted, but now no one else can.

I wish for a better eyesight :/


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 25, 2011)

Granted, but there is no longer anything to look at in this messed up world.

I wish what's happening to me now isn't happening.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2011)

Granted, it happened in the past

I wish I could spin my sword more without straining my wrist :/ so i guess i wish for a bhodi blastia.


----------



## KDH (Jun 26, 2011)

Granted. The blastia have returned and you have once again brought about the demise of Terca Lumireis.

I wish Namco would surprise everyone and put Tales of Symphonia on the same 3DS card as Tales of the Abyss.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2011)

Granted, but now they don't plan on releasing it.

I wish for


----------



## Dangy (Jun 26, 2011)

Granted, but


I wish I had mad guitar skills.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 26, 2011)

Granted, but you damage every guitar string you try to strum on.

I wish I was actually a Darmanitan.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 26, 2011)

Granted, but you can't go into Zen mode
I wish a was a Lucario


----------



## Eswar21297 (Jun 26, 2011)

Granted, but you would turn into a Rattatata then you get captured by Youngster Joey and then lose to some random kid forever.

I wish I had a 3DS prepaid card which then some people from Nintendo come, capture me then force me to play the CD-i games forever.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 26, 2011)

Granted, but they're just like E.T. for atari...ALL OF THEM.

I wish I had a troll.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2011)

Granted, it sits infront of your computer 24/7

I wish for the ability to freeze time, time is abit too warm for my tastes >_< not that i eat time or anything...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 27, 2011)

Granted. Now, it's always -273°C.

I wish I could make things explode with my mind.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2011)

Granted, but you pass out for months each time you try

I wish I could force memories into other peoples minds


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 27, 2011)

Granted. Unfortunately, the only memories you can implant are your most embarrassing ones.

I wish I knew why this was so funny.


----------



## Eswar21297 (Jun 27, 2011)

Granted, but your head implodes then explodes in a infinite loop.

I wish E.T for Atari was buried under a desert.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2011)

Granted, but it suddenly becomes the best game ever.

I wish life were a video game.


----------



## tagzard (Jun 28, 2011)

Granted but the videogame is e.t. the game.


I wish i knew C++


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2011)

Granted, but everyone else becomes more talented at using it than you

I wish to be a pony... go on... corrupt this... i dare you
*gets corrupted*
FFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 28, 2011)

Granted. You revert back to a human 3 seconds later. umadbro?

I wish I made a wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2011)

Granted, but its in another castle

I wish for- HEY WHATS THAT *hits the next poster with a crowbar*


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 28, 2011)

Granted - [blacks out]

I wish I remembered what I was supposed to do in this thread...

Uhhh... Help?


----------



## alidsl (Jun 29, 2011)

Granted but you forget

I wish that there was only one language in the world


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 29, 2011)

Granted but you don't speak it.

I wish things didn't cost so much money.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 29, 2011)

Granted. Now they break more frequently.

I wish I corrupted my own wish.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 29, 2011)

Granted, but I now own your soul

I wish I could win the lotto


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 29, 2011)

Granted. You win one euro.

I wish for something.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2011)

Granted, but now it's nothing.
I wish it would update


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2011)

Granted, I.T. updates

I wish for a *shoots next poster*


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 30, 2011)

Granted. The poster now has a neat little bullet hole. It's your favorite poster.

I wish for world peace... loljk, I wish for peace on teh moon XD


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2011)

Granted, but the moon blows up

I wish for a *blows up*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2011)

Granted. You explode.

I wish for more wishes.


----------



## ars25 (Jun 30, 2011)

granted but you waste them all.

i wish i had a ...................................... .


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2011)

Granted, but now they are all ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
I wish I could burn stuff.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2011)

Granted, but you only burn things you love

I wish I had a TARDIS


----------



## person66 (Jul 3, 2011)

Granted, but you use it to go back in time and prevent yourself from making that wish, thus destroying the universe and time itself. Or maybe you just explode, I can't remember what happened last time.

I wish you're doin it wrong.


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 3, 2011)

Granted, but he will doing it right

I wish my sig is pinky flatten pudding


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 3, 2011)

Granted, but now we need to take over the world!
I wish there was more pages on this thread


----------



## person66 (Jul 3, 2011)

Granted, but you change your settings to show more posts per page and now there are less pages

I wish for more genies


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 4, 2011)

Granted, they are all dead

I wish for a giant enemy crab that i can attack the weak point of for massive damage... 
And maybe a copy of Tom Kalancy


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 5, 2011)

Granted, but they attack your weak point and get more damage

I wish for everyone in the world to turn into dancing milk chocolate that is edible and doesn't explode when I take a bite.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 5, 2011)

Granted. You are now lactose-intolerant and have a sever food allergy triggered by chocolate. Enjoy the anaphylactic shocks!

I wish I wasn't so bored


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jul 6, 2011)

Granted, but no matter how hard I try, I fail to entertain you.

I wish the weather stops reaching 42 daily.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2011)

Granted, the weather stops at 47 for all eternity.

I wish for a bowl of cat curry


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 7, 2011)

Granted. Nimbus gets pissed at you and claws out your face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I had a bowl of cat curry.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2011)

Granted, but its stolen by nimbus

I wish for an unstealable bowl of cat curry


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 7, 2011)

Granted. I eat it.

I wish Nimbus would see all of our cat curry wishes. I also want a bowl of cat curry with this wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2011)

Granted, but you only get the bowl of cat curry

i dont wish


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 7, 2011)

Granted.

I wish


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2011)

Granted, Corrupted.

Wish


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jul 7, 2011)

Not granted.

I wish I could come up with a better wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2011)

Granted, but it never gets granted

I wish a better wish would be corrupted.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 7, 2011)

Granted. It was your own.

I wish this wish was granted.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2011)

Granted, but nothing happens

I wish for logic


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jul 7, 2011)

Granted, but you never had logic in the first place to be able to know how to use this logic you just obtained. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (lol wut)

I wish you put a banana in your ear.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2011)

Granted, i put a BANdAi NAmco product in my ear

I wish for bandai namco would stop sucking


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 7, 2011)

Granted. Now they start blowing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I had a banana phone.


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 7, 2011)

granted, but I eated it.

I wish I didn't eated that bana-nana phone >


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 7, 2011)

Granted but now you've broken the thread as by not eating the banana you failed to corrupt the wish and have no right to post here. I hope you're happy!

I wish I had 89 real people following me on Twitter instead of all the spambots I have now.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

Granted, but all the real people you know emulate spam bots

I wish for yogurt... maybe as a drop item from fighting a zombie... on second thought, thats disgusting, DAMN YOU RADIANT MYTHOLOGY!!!


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jul 8, 2011)

Granted. It came from the zombie's nipples btw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I was famous.


----------



## wasim (Jul 8, 2011)

granted but you become famous by being a criminal 

i wish to be ryu hayabusa


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

Granted, but its ryu hayabusa that has 3 seconds left to live

I wish for a sakabatou


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jul 8, 2011)

Granted, but because I didnt know what it was, i gave u a troll.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

Granted, but you did not make a wish

I once again wish for a sakabatou


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 8, 2011)

granted, but he kills himself...

I wish for lol


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

Granted, but you get lulz

I wish for muffins


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jul 8, 2011)

Granted. They're poisonous.

I wish a perfectly sized non-poisonous healthy blueberry muffin can suddenly appear right in front of me.
(How are you gonna corrupt THAT? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

Granted, inside is an explosive that triggers the moment it is within 10 meters of you

I wish for cupcakes


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 8, 2011)

Granted, but now you have to cook it.
I wish I could find the fountain of youth.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

granted but it is dried up

I wish I would stop biting my nails


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

granted, your nails vanish

I wish my plans could be executed quicker


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 8, 2011)

Granted, but your plans failed.

I wish for a troll.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2011)

Granted, you now own alanjohn and sausagehead

I wish i could be bothered spelling things correctly




			
				Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Granted, but your plans failed.


Ah, just as planned


----------



## Paarish (Jul 8, 2011)

granted but your grammar is terrible

i wish i wasn't such a Gay Little Catboy knockoff


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2011)

Granted, you earn the title "catboy fan"

I wish I could preorder disgaea 4 premium edition already >_< damn site still has it as "soon"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 10, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, but you only burn things you love
> 
> I wish I had a TARDIS


You aren't having mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(...wow, I overshot by quite a while)



Erm...and granted, but you can't actually afford to.

I wish I'd finished building my Mark VII screwdriver already.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2011)

Granted, but its only function is as a wiimote

I wish mr caffeine could take me back in time.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jul 11, 2011)

Granted, there is no way back to the present.

I wish  ▲
           ▲▲ .


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 12, 2011)

Darmanitan said:
			
		

> Granted, there is no way back to the present.
> 
> I wish  ?
> ?? .



Granted, but I split each triforce piece up into 8 pieces or something, and scattered them about the land so now you'll have to find them all.

I wish I wasn't so bored, in fact I wish I had a court jester or mage or something.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2011)

Granted, they die of pneumonia

I wish for the ability to summon a giant stack of pancakes


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 12, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, they die of pneumonia
> 
> I wish for the ability to summon a giant stack of pancakes



Granted, but they are frozen pancakes.

I wish I had my own army of Yukkuri to do my evil bidding.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Granted but yukkuri shiteitte ne!!!

I wish for the ability to drop those giant frozen pancakes on my enemies.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted but yukkuri shiteitte ne!!!
> 
> I wish for the ability to drop those giant frozen pancakes on my enemies.



Granted, but they bump into eachother and shatter before they hit the ground.

I wish there was something fun to do around here.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Granted, but its not in the way you think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for trololo impersonations


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 13, 2011)

Granted, each and every one is shite.

I wish I could go on an adventure with The Doctor.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Granted, each and every one is shite.
> 
> I wish I could go on an adventure with The Doctor.



Granted, but it's the crazy, mad doctor/medic from Team Fortress 2.

I wish I had a heavy machine gun.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Granted, its so heavy it sinks to the center of the earth

I wish for this wish to be a lie


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, its so heavy it sinks to the center of the earth
> 
> I wish for this wish to be a lie



Granted, but part of it is the hard truth.

I wish faith wasn't for the transient people.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Granted, its now for raving lunatics

I wish for muffins


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, its now for raving lunatics
> 
> I wish for muffins



Granted, but the muffins are frozen and moldy

I wish I hadn't had that odd dream last night where I was Remillia Scarlet *I really have gonna stop playing Touhou games so much, I mean I was an actual girl in the dream*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Granted, but you were Flandre Scarlet instead.

I wish I could either stop sucking at touhou, or lower myself to playing on anything other than lunatic


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, but you were Flandre Scarlet instead.
> 
> I wish I could either stop sucking at touhou, or lower myself to playing on anything other than lunatic



Granted you can now stop sucking at touhou, but you can only play on EASY MODO. "Eehh, really!? EASY MODO??? How lame! It's unforgivable to play EASY MODO unless you're an elementary school kid, right? Kyahahahaha!"

I wish I had mind control powers.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Granted, but you start using them on yourself

Lol easy mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *sticks with lunatic*
I wish to be a can of bugspray


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, but you start using them on yourself
> 
> Lol easy mode
> 
> ...



Granted, you are now a can of bugspray and are a one-hit-KO! against bug types. But you're empty, so you had no effect.

I wish to weild the power of darkness!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Granted. I stop you with a bowl of cat curry!

I wish for cake.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Granted, but i eated it

I wish for zombies


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Granted. I kill each and every one of them with multiple nuclear warheads.

I wish I didn't suck so bad at first-person shooters. -_-"


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Granted, but now you spend all your time playing them.

I wish for an anvil to drop on my head


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Granted. That anvil is just an inflatable.

I wish I could manipulate time and space.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Granted, but the two pokemon previously in charge of those get mad and challenge you to a fight

I wish for pony


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 13, 2011)

Granted, but the pony eats ponys and then self-destructs!
I wish a zombie-pony
--------------
YIPEE I CAN POST AGAIN
_i was banned until 11:12_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2011)

Granted. It eats your brains.

I wish for a cookie.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Granted, but you are now forever haunted by the ghost of cookie monster... 's career...

I wish for a ban party


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, but you are now forever haunted by the ghost of cookie monster... 's career...
> 
> I wish for a ban party



Granted, but nobody shows up.

I wish I had the ability to stop time.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Granted, but once you stop time you can never start it again

I wish I could spam more ponies


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, but once you stop time you can never start it again
> 
> I wish I could spam more ponies



Granted, but p1ngpong unleashes his Low Orbital Ion Canon on you.

I wish I had a tank.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Granted, its a fish tank

I wish i could currupt my own wish
Granted but now you hear voices in your head and they tell you to wish for pound cake

I wish for pound cake


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, its a fish tank
> 
> I wish i could currupt my own wish
> Granted but now you hear voices in your head and they tell you to wish for pound cake
> ...



Granted, but your corrupted wishes corrupt themselves again, reverting them to normal. And the cake you get has a moveset of (Pound, Pound, Pound, Pound)

I wish Sableye and Farfetch'd got evolutions.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Granted, but they no longer gain stats

I wish for 24 quarters 20 apples 16 potatoes 13 copper wires x10m 5 tesla coils, 3 van de graaff generators, and a mr.fussion.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, but they no longer gain stats
> 
> I wish for 24 quarters 20 apples 16 potatoes 13 copper wires x10m 5 tesla coils, 3 van de graaff generators, and a mr.fussion.



Granted, but they're all half broken apart.

I wish I had laser eye beams so I could VOIP! a certain someone.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Granted, your laser eye beams can connect to the internet so you can use Voice Over Internet Protocal to contact "a certain someone"

I wish for I could stop tearing a hole in the space time continuum


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, your laser eye beams can connect to the internet so you can use Voice Over Internet Protocal to contact someone
> 
> I wish for I could stop tearing a hole in the space time continuum



Granted, but by doing so you never stopped Lavos from colliding with the earth, so the future is now ruined.

I wish that I had a lightsaber.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Granted, its a made out of plastic.

I wish lavos were challenging...


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, its a made out of plastic.
> 
> I wish lavos were challenging...




Granted, but now he has 100x more HP and spams "Destruction Rains from The Heavens* every 5 seconds, but he can be killed instantly by the Mop.

I wish soccer moms would stop b****ing about violent video games.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Granted, they now start b****ing about all video games

I wish for shoop da whoop


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, they now start b****ing about all video games
> 
> I wish for shoop da whoop



Granted but you instead Whoop Da Shoop!

I wish I had the most badass mech that you could possibly imagine, invent, etc.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Granted, but you've hot wired it with explosives so that if you, or anyone get within a 9001km radious of it, it implodes

I wish for... TIME STOP... okay... err... umm... oh, hey i know; i wish to pet Nimbus


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, but you've hot wired it with explosives so that if you, or anyone get within a 9001km radious of it, it implodes
> 
> I wish for... TIME STOP... okay... err... umm... oh, hey i know; i wish to pet Nimbus



Granted, but you touch my sore spot behind my shoulder, and I bites joo!

I wish I didn't have to go to college tonight.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Granted, but the college goes to you.

I wish for a rat-flail


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, but the college goes to you.
> 
> I wish for a rat-flail




Granted but it gives you the plauge and you die.

I wish every dumb person on earth would just ****ing drop dead!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2011)

Granted, but only .0001% of earth's population remains

I wish I could find away to prevent stupid people from breeding...


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 15, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, but only .0001% of earth's population remains
> 
> I wish I could find away to prevent stupid people from breeding...



Granted, but it makes it so that the only people on earth are stuck-up elitests.

I wish I could control the weather, make it autumn all year round, etc.


----------



## monkat (Jul 15, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> I wish I could control the weather, make it autumn all year round, etc.



Granted, but you can only make it winter. And you have no control over your ability to control it.

I wish monkat would come back to this forum. He was a cool dood.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 15, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Granted, but he comes back as taknom, his evil anti-self.

I wish I had an evil anti-version of myself too.


----------



## monkat (Jul 15, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> I wish I had an evil anti-version of myself too.



Granted but in comparison, he's actually considered the good one and you get killed.

I wish I could maintain all lastest posts on eof.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 15, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Granted, but it renders you unable to make any new topics.

I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish.


----------



## sergster1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> Granted, but it renders you unable to make any new topics.
> 
> I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish.



Granted but you wished for a bowl of cat curry

I wish my mom hadn't swiped the 545 bucks I got from my junked out laptop and told me I could not get an xbox with it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2011)

Granted, she sells all your stuff, swipes the money and then taunts you to get an xbox

I wish for hammer space


----------



## sergster1 (Jul 18, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, she sells all your stuff, swipes the money and then taunts you to get an xbox
> 
> I wish for hammer space



Granted. Your stomach becomes the hammerspace preventing you from giving your body the nourishment it needs.

I wish I could go to Pennsylvania already.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 18, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Granted, but then you remember how much it sucks.

I wish Ace Attorney Investigations 2 were translated officially.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Granted, but much like earthbound zero, the localization is never officially released. 

I wish I could remember the english names of the Gyakuten series.


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 19, 2011)

Granted but then the game disappear on the web and in the stores
私は、誰もがここでは、日本語またはオランダ語を話す望む


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

Granted, but a tin can

I wish Megaman 9 and 10 were on the e-shop.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

Granted, but no one can access the eshop anymore.

Je voudrais un cheval, s'il vous plait.


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 19, 2011)

Granted, it`s a flying pony


Spoiler



IT`S A FLYING PONY NOT ** ****** ****







I wish that i could kill p1ngpong


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

Granted, but Shinigami kills you before you actually get to p1ng

I wish the EoF would Splode


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

Granted. AlanJohn rebuilds it.

I wish for a wish in another wish so I can wish for something while I wish.


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 19, 2011)

granted, but you don`t know what you`re saying anymore
Ik wens dat iemand dit verstaat


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

Granted, but I was too lazy to use Google translate, so here's a bottle of water instead.

I wish that I had a car...IN AMERICA!


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 19, 2011)

Granted, it`s a volswagen kever
Ik wens dat iemand google translate gebruikt


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 20, 2011)

granted
I want the next post to be invisible
like this


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Granted, but it is partly Corrupted

I wish for an original sentance or some fruit flavoured sweets


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 20, 2011)

granted but thier evil souls that haunt you
i wish megaman battlenetwork has a reboot on the 3ds


----------



## xylos (Jul 20, 2011)

Granted. But theres no 3d mode available

I wish for my girlfriend to be back..


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Granted, she is back from the dead

I wish for an atom bomb


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 20, 2011)

granted, but it explodes in yo face and I'm glad I live in the netherlands XD (safe distants)

I wish for a way to cheat death


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Granted, but he gets angry at being cheated and forces you to live through all eternity, even as your body starts to corrode into nothing. 

I wish for salt


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 21, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> I wish for salt



Granted, but it tastes like pepper

I wish that I hadn't gotten 60 on the midterm for my SQL Class


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Granted, you get 59

I wish I could travel through time to stop multiple inventions so i could take the credit for all of them.


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 21, 2011)

Granted, but you can't come back to real time.
I wish I have corrupted wish


----------



## person66 (Jul 22, 2011)

Granted

I wish for a fish on a dish with a lisp that goes swish in the ditch and has the surname McLish. And the first name Bob


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 23, 2011)

Granted, now you have a schnider TV.

I wish Megan Fox and Rosie Hunnington would come to my house and [censored] me.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Jul 24, 2011)

Granted, but you break your back in the process.

I wish I had the money for this laptop I am wanting to get...

(I have been on here for two-and-a-half years, and never knew that this game had made it here...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 24, 2011)

Granted. It breaks down at once and you don't have money for repairs.

This one you can't corrupt, coz it already is...




Spoiler



I wish I was a politician.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 24, 2011)

EDIT: Oops I was too slow.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Granted, but you are fired(?) for being too honest.

I wish that the laptop's warranty would take into effect after said breakdown...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 25, 2011)

Granted. They take it in for repairs and then by some bizarre machination of fate, it ends up in the garbage disposal and straight into a grinder.

I wish I was bored. Owait, I am... I think...


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

Granted, but the day you receive it someone dives it into water!

I wish I could use magic (wicked wish anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Edit : Ninja'd...
Granted, you're deadly bored (in the proper sense of "deadly" I mean)

Same wish still.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

Granted, but you have no control over what magic you use

Once apon a time there existed a giant tree, that was the source of all mana, a war, however, caused this tree to wither away... I wish for the eraser refill threw at Lloyd


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

Granted, she throws tons and tons of copies of it at you.

I wish for Jade's control on Contamination Effect (to fuse his weapon with his arm)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

Granted, but my old avatar starts stalking you 



Spoiler: old avatar











I wish for a mystic cage


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

Granted, but you'll take it like Saphir (Dist) in the Anime (have a nice time recovering from it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I wish for a better Administration in France, especially for the transfer between academies (impossible, I know, but still)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

Granted, but you are subsequently forced to move to a different country.

I wish i edited this post


----------



## machomuu (Jul 26, 2011)

Granted, but as usual, the post still sucks.

I wish I were Godot


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

Granted, but you become him just as he is about to die... again...

I wish for disgaea 5


----------



## machomuu (Jul 26, 2011)

Granted, but then Atlus released Persona 6 and it was completely overshadowed

I wish the EoF were nuked.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

Granted, it is nuked with awesome, and everyone on the EoF mutates into trolls. These trolls then start infecting the rest of gbatemp...

Edit: i forgot to make a wish


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 26, 2011)

Granted, if only I remembered to.

I wish for a name change.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

Granted, but you have to ask a supervisor iirc... (unless you mean irl, in which case >_>; thats more complicated)

I wish for a wind fish


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

Granted, you got a fish made of wind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish for a time capsule (a real one, not an Apple one >.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2011)

Granted. It's an Apple one.

I wish the next person could read this wish.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 27, 2011)

granted. i always try to highlight posts with empty spaces.

i wish i can have a psvita.


----------



## Forstride (Jul 27, 2011)

Granted, but then it gets no gaemz.

I wish Mojang would secretly give me the Minecraft 1.8 update a month before anyone else.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 27, 2011)

granted, but it contains tons of bugs.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

Granted, but only i know what.

I wish for a puppy


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

granted but it constantly barks... even in its sleep

i wish the weather was better


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

Granted, but you have to stay at an inn

I wish for an exphere


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

Granted... but no key crest... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I had a place to put all my books


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

Granted, you put then in a fire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i wish for a capacity core


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 27, 2011)

Granted. Now a test subject will rebel and tore you to pieces, and throw every piece, into, a fire.

I wish I could remove my warns.


----------



## Ace (Jul 27, 2011)

Granted. Now p1ngpong haxx0rz ur account, editing all your posts to "DISREGARD ME, i SUCK COCKS."


----------



## Ringo619 (Jul 28, 2011)

granted you can suck as how many cocks you want but , you get them stds!

wish that  i had a  penis.


----------



## ars25 (Jul 28, 2011)

granted but it is so small you need to use an electric microscope to see it

i wish for a ................................................................................
.................................................................................
............................


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2011)

Granted, but you only get .

˙dn ǝpıs ʇɥbıɹ sɐʍ ɥsıʍ sıɥʇ ɥsıʍ ı


----------



## Forstride (Jul 28, 2011)

Granted, but it gets written backwards.

I wish CONFETTI PARTY!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2011)

Granted, but a fire ignites

I wish for pony


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 28, 2011)

GRANTED! (I refuse to corrupt such a wonderful wish)

I wish I could see Hey Ocean! in concert.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2011)

Granted, but then they get someone else to voice rainbow dash and apple jack

I wish to be ninja'd


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2011)

Granted. You get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 'd by Densetsu9k.

I wish d1ngdong didn't ban ponies from the EoF.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2011)

Granted

I wish for friendship


----------



## Ringo619 (Jul 28, 2011)

granted but  it happens to be some one is paying them to be your friend.

i wish i  had friends


----------



## Paarish (Jul 28, 2011)

granted... not gonna corrupt that cos everyone needs friends 

I wish I had a better computer to play Steam games on!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

Granted, but it keeps over heating...

I wish for a cup of tea


----------



## Forstride (Jul 30, 2011)

Granted, but then I spill it on your crotch.

I wish, I wish I was a fish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

Granted, but i catch you and boil you alive... then add it to my tea

WAITER!!! I wish for you to remove this fish from my crotch and add it to a quiche.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2011)

Granted, but now you have a squid
I wish I could speak English


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

Granted, but now you have to deal with everyone rapeing the language...

I wish for a conclusion


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

Granted. Your story ends, but Hollywood makes two more sequels, both of which suck far more than the original.

I wish I could stay motivated enough to finished my next story.


----------



## Traversal (Jul 31, 2011)

Granted, but you ended up writing Twilight, and all of it's sequels. (Unless you like that sort of thing, in which case your book blew up.)

I wish I had X-ray vision.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 31, 2011)

Granted, but it only works on scoping out ugly people

I wish my pet hamster turds be made of pure gold


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)

Granted, but it cannot poop them out and so, because it is forced to hold that golden poop indefinably, it dies... slowly and painfully...

I wish for pinkie pie


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 31, 2011)

granted, but it's pie made out of that rat guy and now the world can't be taken over and you have ruphees... (is it spelled like that?)

I wish I could you death to kill others..


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 31, 2011)

Granted, but now everyone is immortal.
I wish for SpongeBob to sing to me!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)

Granted, but it makes your ears bleed

I wish for 777 coins to magically drop on my enemies...


----------



## pistone (Jul 31, 2011)

Granted but they will become your friend and you cant call them enemies 
i wish for e better day


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 31, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> Granted but they will become your friend and you cant call them enemies
> i wish for e better day



Granted, but tomorrow is gonna SUCK.
I wish I could make people explode with my mind.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

Granted, the only person you blew up is yourself.

I wish for pie.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

Granted.







I wish for more pie.


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 3, 2011)

Granted : you got two cucumber pies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not so yummy heh?

I wish for the nothing!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

Granted, you get packing peanuts.

I wish to be an overlord... the most badass freakin overlord


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 3, 2011)

Granted, you're the overlors of... emptyness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for an Indignation


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

Granted, but its frozen

I wish to be, the very best, like no one ever was.


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 3, 2011)

granted but you stay 10 years old for the rest of your life  
i wish i had some money


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 3, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> granted but you stay 10 years old for the rest of your life
> i wish i had some money



Granted, but it's fake money, and is totally useless.

I wish for coffee!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 3, 2011)

Granted but its cold

I wish for a crystal ball to know the future


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 3, 2011)

granted, but it breaks right when you put your hands on it!

I wish for a new pendant.


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 3, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> Granted but its cold
> 
> I wish for a crystal ball to know the future




Granted, but it only shows the "Bad Future"

*Oh and C-C-C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!*

_I actually don't mind cold coffee, as long as it's like that Bottled Starbucks stuff, love that stuff first thing in the morning when it's hot at work._

You failed to corrupt my wish in a way that I wouldn't have desired!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

I still corrupted your wish.

I wish I didn't feel like shit today.


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 3, 2011)

granted but you will feel like shit the rest of the week 

i wish megaman legends 3 wasnt cancelled


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 3, 2011)

granted but it will come out in hundred of years and you be dead by then

i wish i had a pug dog they look funny & cute with their crazy eyeballs


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 3, 2011)

granted but it got hit by a car
i wish i wasnt bored


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 3, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> granted but it got hit by a car
> i wish i wasnt bored



Granted, and now you have too much to do and not enough time.

I wish mamochuu would stop stealing my coffee *Stares at mamochuu*


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

Granted, but since you were staring at mamochuu, and not machomuu, your coffee gets stolen.

I wish for nothing.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 3, 2011)

Granted, a black hole suddenly appears and suck you in

I wish my neighbor was not this old granny but a sexy young hottie


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted but she has herpes. I know cause she used to be my neighbor

I wish I had a job making money


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted, but you work from dusk till dawn in a sewer connected to a street full of obese Taco Bell loving people. And you only make 2 dollars an hour.

I wish I had Nimbus's coffee.


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted, but you don't know that he pissed it and accidentally put salt in instead of sugar.

I wish Hydreigon's Latias would pop a Ritalin and STFD.


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 4, 2011)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> Granted, but you don't know that he pissed it and accidentally put salt in instead of sugar.
> 
> I wish Hydreigon's Latias would pop a Ritalin and STFD.



Granted, but it hardly does anything.

I wish I had the power of the cosmos.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted and you do a replay of the BIGBANG, destroyin urself in the process

I wish i had my fridge & toilet next to my bed, going downstairs is DAMN FAR


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 4, 2011)

granted but your fridge and tiolet broke  
i wish i could go super sayian


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

granted but you have no hair / body hair at all to look cool in gold

i wish i knew japanese to play all those god damn unreleased games out there


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted, but all those previously unreleased games are now suddenly localized.

I wish for lights of the heavens to shine, for the gates of hell to open their passage, and for lightning of the heavens to strike...


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted, it strikes on your house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish for the ruler of Hell Fire!


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 4, 2011)

granted but the ruler hell fire slayed you
i wish the 3ds has pokemon grey


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted, unfortunately your 3DS is now broken, and the game isn't that good anyway compared to the previous ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for myself (yeah, selfish me!)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted, but you are a replica

I wish for dreckplica!!!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted but all your tales of games blown up in the trade

I wish for a sweet babe massaging my poor back


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted, Master00d's piggy trots on your back





I wish for a corrupted hotdog eating mustache snorting flying monocle from outerspace


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted but you have issues digesting the mustache suffocating in pain, then u drop stiff dead

I wish i can fly


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted, but you cannot land

I wish to herp so much that i can derp


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

granted but you derp so good you stay cross eyed for the rest of your life

i wish i never have a headache anymore


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted, you drop dead.

I wish for someone to post after me


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted, but it's me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for moar tea!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted, but you have to wear a monocle

I wish for the sacred monocle of power!!!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted, here is your nice cup of pee...oh wait, did you say tea? 

I wish I was an Oscar Meyer wiener.







Granted, but you have no way of keeping the monocle on your face.
I still wish I was an Oscar Meyer wiener.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted, but no one loves you...

I wish to be loved


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted, but its by me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish my toothache would go away while still keeping all of my teeth.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted, you loose the ability to feel anything and everything, including pain.

I wish for my uncorruptable wishes could be uncorruptable


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted, as of now your uncorruptable wishes are uncorruptable, but you can't make uncorruptable wishes anymore.

I wish for moar wishes!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted, but they don't work

I wish for a sword


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted: Sweet (that is a S-word 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I wish I was not myself.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted, you are a replica of yourself

I wish for the truth


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted, you suffer from heavy schyzophrenia and never find your balance again ever, also you slaugther your whole family with a kitchen knife 

I wish my litle niece was less annoying and hates bratz ponies

edit: and here is the truth, i got ninja'd


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted, but she watches nothing but my little pony: friendship is magic hence forth

I wish for a ninja to sweep me of my feet, and for us to ride into the sunset on a giant mechanical crab.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted but you have vertigo and crush your skull on the floor as soon you guys departed

I wish for a nice mushroom soup bowl


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted, but I forgot to add the mushrooms.

I wish for a wish to wish for.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

granted but you can't make anymore wishes

i wish i could breath underwater


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted, but you are forced to become zoidberg

I wish for more zoidberg


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted, here are failed replicas of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for Asch (Mwahahahaha!)


----------



## Paarish (Aug 4, 2011)

granted but REPLICAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I wish my wishes couldn't be corrupted


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

Can't grant you that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish for the next poster to make a wish


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

Granted, but you just gave me another wish.

I wish for this wish to be corrupted.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 5, 2011)

The wish is corrupted into becoming incorruptible.

I wish for 3D that doesn't give me a migraine.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 5, 2011)

Granted, 3D just blow you head up and you won't have to worry about migraine anymore being dead

I wish for a PSVita in my hands right now


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

Granted, its out of batteries and you do not have any way to charge it

I wish for a telescope made out of duct tape


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 5, 2011)

Granted but the night stop to fall making your brand new telescope useless

I wish for a good glass of yummy, crushing, real absynthe


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

Granted, but i set it on fire

I wish for a duct tape cannon to fire a pig into outer space...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 5, 2011)

Granted but the cannon was badly done and the pig explodes in mid air like a prinny

I wish for a sweet cougar woman laying on my bed


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

Granted, but you get this instead


Spoiler












I wish for corruption.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Denied.

I wish for order.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 5, 2011)

granted, here's your pizza

i wish for what he's having


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

Granted, stale cheese from questionable origin

I wish for post


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 6, 2011)

granted, but your post counter is stuck to 159

i wish for a juicy, tasty mango


----------



## Narayan (Aug 6, 2011)

granted. it's juice and it's spilled on the floor.

i wish for a log.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

Granted, but it can't float

I wish for a claptrap


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 6, 2011)

granted but it has no mechandises to offer

i wish for a whisky coca


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

Granted, 



Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/_sBYUlWXqHY[/youtube]








I wish for a prinny


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

granted but it's me! (wait that's not bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I wish my room was tidy


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

Granted, but its now filled with wasps...

I wish my house was tidy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 eh, screw wishing, im gonna do it myself *5 min later* never mind, i want that wish granted!!!


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

Granted: your house disappeared cuz like that it's even tidier, and you don't need to clean it anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for stardust


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

granted but it's like sand and gets everywhere... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish i could wish a wish that would make my wishes be wishful


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

Granted, but they all become corrupted.

I wish for a way to harness the earths rotation into an energy source


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

Granted but the energy is too much for you to handle and you die from heavy radiations

I wish for a pretty girl to kiss me sweeetly


----------



## Narayan (Aug 7, 2011)

nope, she kisses me instead. 

i wish for a pink pony.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

Granted, you can see her beauty, smell her pure wild scent.. but the pony is mine

I wish for a pile of goldbars under my bed


----------



## Narayan (Aug 7, 2011)

granted, but the monster under your bed won't let you touch it.

i wish for more food.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

granted, but its rotten and you shit in spray for the 2 coming weeks

i wish for an Android


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 7, 2011)

Granted, you get them:


Spoiler: Quatuor Mortis












I wish for a space-time ship


----------



## person66 (Aug 7, 2011)

Granted, but it is currently on mars in the year 2478 with a broken flux capacitor.

I wish that no one posts in this thread for half an hour


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

Granted but not for your timezone

I wish for fries


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

Granted, they're soggy

I wish for for area times volume


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

Granted no clue what that is

I wish for a chimpanzee


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

Granted, but it is dead

I wish for an apple


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 7, 2011)

Granted, I ate it, here are the rests.

I wish I was a tomato


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

Granted, but you are eaten by Guy Cecil.

I wish I could imitate tales of artes other than shinning fang >_


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 7, 2011)

granted, you can do tiger blade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for the ruler of heaven, earth and everything in between


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

granted, but so much power is unbearable & makes your head blow up

i wish for a sexy mustache


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

Granted, its hallucinogenic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish to for the ability to use demon fang... and maybe for a bandana


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

Granted, but the enemies suddenly stop to spawn and you can't try your new skill, or drop a bandana

I wish for PSP Super Robot taisen Z 2 to be localised in English >.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

Granted, but it takes them 4 years

I wish I could go back... back to the future


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

Granted but during the time travel the delorean crash into a tree, makes twelve backflips and you die in the future

I wish for a teleportation device in my toilet room


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

granted, but your toilet is clogged forever

I wish to fight for my friends


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 7, 2011)

Granted, but you have no one to fight.

I wish I could divide by zero.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

Granted, but doing so takes up your entire life

I wish I could break into song at random without being given weird looks


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

Granted, now they wont just give you the weird look but pummel you to death

I wish for a Menu Big Mac with giant coke and fries, also 1 double cheese


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

Granted, they are all thrown into a blender

I wish for an end to the beginning


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

Granted, but the end is the beginning is the end



Spoiler



[youtube]ZApl8-I-itE[/youtube]



I wish for a new Batman movie


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

Granted, but it is the worst movie ever made

I wish to finish-


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, you could not finish naming your wish

I wish for a good sleep and a sweet dream!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, but you sleep for 2 years

I wish I were a demon...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, but you become a Demon Vampire and Simon Belmont whip your ass to the grave already

I wish for a 3rd hand to scratch my balls / catch food-drink while playing games


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, but it takes the place of one of your legs.

I wish for some corruption


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted but you wont make it alive from this one



Spoiler












I wish to be GORO from Mortal Kombat to catch my stuff / scratch my balls while ALSO holding a babe tight, AND playing my games!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, but you are killed several times over by a noob.

I wish for an answer to corruption


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, you became a fat kid with knives



Spoiler











I wish for Chuck Norris awesome roundhouse skillz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, but Chuck Norris hunts you down.

I wish that cake stood a chance


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, no kid with knifes can win THIS



Spoiler











I wish my coke bottle had infinite ammo


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, but the ammo tastes terrible

I wish for to be a pirate vampire hybrid


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted but as soon you morphed into a pirate, Jack Sparrow give you en eye and you wimp in a corner.. while being a Vampire, Simon Belmont comes again and finish you off

I wish to be immortal AND human (as in, still having a working penis)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, but you are stranded forever on the moon

I wish to be stranded forever on the moon


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted but you will be my sex doll up there

I wish for a real doll up there


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, but it stabs you until the moment you die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for a giant sword


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, but you already "have" one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for hrth.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish to corrupt


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted. You corrupt your own wishes.

I wish for a magikarp.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, but it only knows the move "hyperbeam"

I wish I could corrupt this wish 

Granted but people start thinking you have gone insane

I wish I were sane

Granted, but I am still corrupting my own wishes

I wish I could stop corrupting my own wishes


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, but now all your posts are merged.

I wish for someone to read the other half of this wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted but the rest of my post is transparent

I wish someone could make two different wishes


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted.

I wish I didn't make the wish below.
I wish I didn't make the wish above.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted

I wish for a cat


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, here's a cute little puppy! Oh wait, you asked for a cat?

I wish it would stop raining.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, it never rains again

I wish for rain


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, it starts to hail.

I wish for snow.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, it melts before it falls to the ground

I wish for a tsunami


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, but it's nothing more than a wave.

I wish for a volcanic eruption.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, a student's volcano diorama explodes.

I wish to always look on the bright side of death


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, if only there was a "bright side" to death.

I wish for a wish to wish for more wishes to become corrupted.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, none of them are corrupted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish I could pirate more video games


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, but there's no way for you to bypass AP.

I wish for this wish to be corrupted.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, your next wish is corrupted

I wish for a sparrow


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, but it evolved. (cwutididthar? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )





Just kidding, I wish you saw this instead of what I wrote above.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, but you killed your past self to prevent him from making that wish.

I wish for internets


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, but you can't store it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I could download the internet.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, but you download it directly to your brain

I wish I could wish


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, but you wish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for a wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, but it gets corrupted

I wish for a Bunsen burner


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, but it's faulty.

I wish for a banana phone.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish to call the white house, and have a chat


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, but you get trolled by an automated message.

I wish for raining men.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

Granted, but you only two and half fall

I wish for Adonis blood


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted but it gets sucked on by Draculaura from Monster High (lucky you!)

I wish for Darculaura to suck my.. blood?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, he sucks your blood berry flavored milkshake.

I wish for a blood berry flavored milkshake


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, but Draculaura (who is a *S*he btw) thought it was mawr warm, tasty human blood and well.. she drank it all!

I wish for a free 3DS


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, its broken

I wish to remove the region lock on the 3DS


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

granted, it is now removed but locked on japan releases

i wish for a WORKING free 3DS


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, but its region locked to japan

I wish a had a working japanese 3DS


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted but you can't read moonrunes and import games cost you a kidney

I wish for a revival of the SEGA Dreamcast and SHENMUE 3 to come out


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, but no one buys them

I wish for a dreamcast


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted but the lens is broken and nothing plays on it, only justin bieber Cd seems to get through

I wish for a guitar hero special smashing pumpkins, ps2 edition


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, but all ps2s and ps3s stop being able to play ps2 games

I wish for a brighter lightbulb to pop up above my head when i get an idea


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, but you become a Romancing Saga character and as such, not see the light of day fairly often

I wish for Kirsten Dunst on my bed, right here, right now!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, but you get warped to wherever she was at the time

I wish for the ability to teleport without making my hair all frizzy >_


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, next teleport makes you bald

I wish for a giant sausage head in a plate


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, it gets eated by sausage head

I wish to be pinkie pie


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

granted but you are now stuck in the MLP universe. say goodbye to disgaea and tales.


i wish for a little puppy


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, but it runs away

I wish for a kitten


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

granted but it's a zombie kitten.


i wish for food.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted (Teeheehee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 zombie kitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I wish for world corruption


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted it is apocalyspse now

I wish for watermelon in my mouth


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, it is rotten

I wish for a mountain


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted but you can't climb it you have no legs and no arms - yes, you'r just a log with a head

I wish you fix the Alphabet Game i think i missed some letters


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, but i did it before i saw this thread

I wish that would stop happening >_


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted the Alphabet Game is locked thread now because of your wish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for a number game


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, no one knows how to play

I wish for a complication


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, your brain suddenly suffers a neural complication and you lay on the floor stiff as a pornstar tool

Did i mention you didn't make it out alive?

I wish to be a real cocumber for a girl use


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, you are cut up into pieces and used to reduce the puffyness of a girls eye

I wish for hamtaro


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, but he's too cute for you

I wish for Apollo Justice to not have such a stupid freakin' "hurt" animation


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, he now has a geddan animation

I wish for more geddan


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, no idea who geddan is


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted 

Iwatish


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

what?

i wish to understand what is happening with frozen.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

granted, you start not making sense

i wish to go forward in time to this weekend & get drunk already


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, but you have a hangover for until then

I wish for to be the paper


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

borrow proto's time machine.


next person is bald


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, but that is not a wish... and the wish is transferred to the person who posts after me

I wish for a monkey


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

you get monkat

damn i missed, i was thinking of a wrong thread. and  got ninjaed.

i wish to be faster


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, but you become so fast you keep double posting... sort of like i do when i think i will be ninjad

I wish someone would notice how oftain i double post


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, you will get banned for double posting

I wish for tomato juice in a big glass, and a spoon


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, the spoon is made out mercury... good eatin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit:I wish i remembered to wish


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, but your brain is overloaded with wishes and you change into a pony

I wish for a pony tail


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, but you are not getting mine!!!

I wish to forever remain a pony of equestria


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, but Barbie has a crush on you and brush your hair every fucking day

I wish for a bumblebee car


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, it collapses under your weight

I wish for a toxic adhesive


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, you will become Melvin the Toxic Avenger

I wish to know about this Hotel 626 stuff


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, but someone other than me tells you

I wish to give a damn


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, you give a damn and Satan doom you for eternity

I wish for a salt sea icecream


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, it tastes terrible

I wish the next wish to be on the on a different page


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, it will loop back to page 1

I wish to win the lottery


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, but the lottery was a scam

I wish for a scam


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, you start dating my ex gf

I wish i never met her *_*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, but you met someone just like her but worse

I wish i knew what it felt like to be loved


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, all women love you but out of jealousy they tear you apart.. one for a leg, another for an ear, another for a ball and i spare you the details

I wish to meet a sweet, kind hearted woman tomorrow, single and pretty having an occupation and ready for a relationship!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, but she runs off with someone better than you

I wish I had no special power


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, you are you

I wish to be me


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, you are a replica of yourself

I wish to make replicas


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

granted, but you make replicas of me and we become an army of me

i wish to rule the world with my brand new army of me


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, but the world is only a simulation

.hack//wish


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, you get stuck in the matrix

I wish for a cute barmaid working at my house


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, but your house burns down

I wish to know WHAT AM I FIGHTING FOR!?!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

Granted, you fight for blood because you'r a vampire

I wish someone wish me a good evening


----------



## Narayan (Aug 10, 2011)

good afternoon.

i wish that i will be able to find work.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 10, 2011)

Granted, you get to work for the triads and get paid with a bullet in the head

I wish for a nice cup of lemon tea


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2011)

Granted, but the it tastes salty

I wish for some lemon gels


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 10, 2011)

Granted but you can't enjoy it your shower is broken

I wish for a BackStreet Boys revival


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2011)

Granted, but they are zombies

I wish for zombies to roam the earth


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 10, 2011)

Granted but we have Chris Redfield to Save the Day

I wish for a new Resident Evil on my PSP


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2011)

Granted, you get a crappy port of the 3DS resident evil

I wish for a port of I wanna be the guy


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 10, 2011)

Granted, but it is even more difficult than original

I wish to be native english speaker!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2011)

Granted, but you no longer know how to speak english properly 

I wish someone would hand me my monocle


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 10, 2011)

Granted, but it's for the left eye and you got only the right one still usable
(because you are a pirate with a hook and you wanted to clean a dust)

I wish for a fresh Heineken bottle of beer 

(going to see Fringe on Tv now, cya later you corruptor you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2011)

Granted, you cannot open it

I wish for a bottle opener, two dog bones, a cat's tail, 42 tonnes of duct tape, and a paperclip


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 11, 2011)

Granted, you get all the things but they get stolen by a shadow ninja with a monocle (!)

I wish for the demo of FF Type 0 in english, installed on my PSP ready to play


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2011)

Granted, but the file is corrupted

I wish for to choke on a black pretzel


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 11, 2011)

Granted, the black pretzel break your teeth as you choke

I wish for a cute rabbit pet, ALIVE
(i know some1 will corrupt it being dead, so..)


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

actually, no. i wasn't thinking of it being dead, but i was thinking of it trying to eat you.

i wish for a us release of ff type-0


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 11, 2011)

granted, but on the day of release as you go out to buy it, you get run over buy a truck and die in pain, your last words being " f*ck shivaaaa's hotttt"

i wish for a crate of tasty wine in my basement


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

Granted, but you can never leave your basement

I wish for a basement


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

granted but it'll be flooded,

i wish for a car.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

Granted, but it can only travel through time

I wish for a time traveling car


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

Granted but it has no fuel to drive

I wish for a sattelite having my name


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

granted, but it hits earth, aimed at you.

i wish for a real life gundam


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

Granted but it destroy your home

I wish for sexy chicks body waving in a music video


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

Granted but... I don't know how to copy and paste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for sexy guys waving in a music video


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

Granted, you become a Backstreet boys fanatic

I wish to see these guys live in my homeroom


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

being a backstreet boys fanatic isn't a bad thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Granted but you get a tribute group instead where the guys are no way near as attractive

I wish I could be bothered to get up and get a drink of water.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

sorry, but i can only give you the click five performing on the rooftop.


next person will sing.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

Granted, i sing but you cant hear my deep, sexy voice

I wish for FF type 0 in english, right now on my PSP (a working one.. i see you guys coming already givin me one with no battery or a missing button


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

Granted but it's in Engrish

I wish my brother would put his clothes into the cupboard


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

Granted, he put his clothes into the cupboard but there was a winning lottery ticket worth 100 million $ in his back pocket.. bummer, if only you could have check this out.. you guys would be filthy rich

I wish for a hot childhood friend like there is in movies and games


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 13, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> Granted, he put his clothes into the cupboard but there was a winning lottery ticket worth 100 million $ in his back pocket.. bummer, if only you could have check this out.. you guys would be filthy rich
> 
> I wish for a hot childhood friend like there is in movies and games



Granted, but she's so hot nobody pays attention to you.

I wish life appeared and was just like an Anime.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

Granted, but you have an uncontrollable nose bleed at all times.

I wish I could have a nose bleed as a reaction to things I approve of.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

Granted, you become Master Roshi and condemned to fap on VOGUE on a deserted island with a turtle for sole partner

I wish for a new DragonBall era that kicks ASSES


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

Granted, but you are introduced to super saiyan 5 where the characters wear baggy pants and fight using rap music.

I wish more people enjoyed classical music


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

Granted, they will do shit music now with more piano and violins

I wish for a spoon of honey


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

Granted but I drop it and it makes a horrible stain on the floor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for food!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

Granted, but it is covered with insects... and inside a giant katamari. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for a katamari.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

Granted, you get a PSP free copy of the game.. too bad you don't have a PSP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish my PSP battery lasted 24 hours and charge up full within 1


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

Granted, but the battery explodes

I wish for a river of blood... or ponies, whichever you wish to corrupt


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

Granted, you get a vision of river full of ponies drawned in blood.. can you stand it?

I wish i could stand it myself


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

Granted, but you will never be able smile or laugh ever again in your life...

I wish i could smile or laugh now after that


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

Granted, you copy the Joker and cut your cheeks with a razor blade for a permanent smile

I wish i could piss liquid gold


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

Granted, but you can no longer control your bladder

I wish for a porqupine


----------



## Narayan (Aug 13, 2011)

granted but it doesn't have quills(did i get it right?)

i wish for a mouse.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

Granted, but iw-iw eats it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				Narayan said:
			
		

> (did i get it right?)


Yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for a good sonic the hedgehog game


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

Granted, you get Sonic Gems Collection (PS2, GameCube) to play Sonic CD

I wish for a good, NEW Sonic game


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

Granted, but sega listens to its fans and ruins it forever... thus makeing sonic fans complain that sega never listens to the fans...

I wish sonic fanbots could be less annoying


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

Granted, they become Mario fanboys 

I wish this would really happen


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

Granted, so do i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I WISH* The next person tried to play sonic 06


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

Is not True or False but Granted, i did not try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish my old senile neighbor give me her credit card, thinking im her grand son


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

Granted, but she dies the second after you do so, and the card is canned before you could purchase anything with it

I wish for a fluttertree


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

Granted, what is this thing.. im too french to know, too lazy to use google so here you can have it lol

I wish to cuddle with the olsen twins


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

Granted, but only at gun point

I wish to be held at gun point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted but what is gun point  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish again for my olsen twins, you know the lovely two blonde twins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to cuddle with me between them! plx


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted but you can't tell which one is which. It confuses you so much your head explodes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for various products.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, none of which you have any need for

I wish for an apple


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 14, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, none of which you have any need for
> 
> I wish for an apple


Granted, but it is a poison apple that puts you into a deep sleep.

I wish I had a sexy girlfriend.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

granted, but everyone around you see's her as a doll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for bread and butter


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, you get this from my celeb lookalike



Spoiler



[youtube]IaRKTubYpyw[/youtube]



I wish i could sleep 24 straight


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, but you have to stay awake for at least 48 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish my sleeping patterns made sense


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, you become an alarm clock

I wish to be a vibrator owned by a sexy ebony woman


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, but you are never used.

I wish my phone's vibrate feature was more noticible.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, you sit on it after shower by mistake and it gets stuck in your rectum, so you can really taste that vibrate feature while getting taken to the emergency

I wish to be the vibrator of that same ebony lady, but she is really horny, as well


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

granted, but you're never used

I wish I was a vibrator for a really horny hot guy but is too shy to get anyone


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted but.. well.. (WARNING.. explicit text)



Spoiler



his backdoor was not really clean.. if u see what i mean..  if not.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I wish to corrupt more wishes like this one


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, but i get to post this time

I wish for an "elevator"


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, but your home actually have only one level

I wish to be stuk in an elevator with the Olsen twins (still alive and horny, thx)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, but the elevator plunges you and them to an untimely death before any of you can move.

I wish for a sonic screw driver.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, you stole the one from doctor who (is that right?) but silly, you sit on it by mistake



Spoiler



it gets stuck in your rectum and broke from your body fluids



I wish for human livers in my fridge


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, but they all blow up spontaneously. 

I wish for a giant mouse.

(and yep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its from doctor who)


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

(had to google, it not made it to france)

Granted, you become willard 






I wish for a friend dolphin in a pool outside my home


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, it is fried

I wish for fried dolphin


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, but its infected with a new virus and you are the patient zero, destroying all mankind

I wish to destroy all mankind


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, but i am not human 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish i could be human


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, you become human and as a mortal can die at any moment from any kind of accident

I wish i could foresee my death


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, but you can do nothing to stop it

I wish i could stop my own death instead of just being able to predict it


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, but it obsess you so much you forget to live

I wish for a fridge in my bedroom


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, you no longer have a bedroom

I wish my cat could float


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, a tsunami just hit your home at full force.. only your cat survice, he/she could float

I wish for a revival of EVT in late X file seasons


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, but the show is canned

I wish i had a can of xfiles


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted but you get the Z files instead

I wish I knew why koimayeul is so obsessed with Eugene Tooms


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, its because he has a man crush for him

I wish someone could love me


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, because he's one of the best villains of the show

Granted, EVT will love you... r liver

I wish i wasn't obsessed with EVT


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, but i ninja'd you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for something flammable


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, you get drawned in gasoline

I wish i had a zippo to do it cool as in movies


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, but i cant be stuffed figuring what that is

I wish a had a hippo


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, but you get a zippo



Spoiler











I wish to set someone drawned in gasoline on fire, throwing that baby


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, but it is yourself

I wish for a dark blade


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, it is so dark it consumes your own soul

I wish to see Bilbo the hobbit already in theater


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Granted, but you instead get the lord of the rings

I wish to the one ring... TO RULE THEM ALL!!!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, you become gollum

I wish to have a gollum in my basement


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, it steals all your food

I wish to know if dr pepper is a real doctor, i dont think he is qualified enough to be a soft drink


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

granted, if i knew who the hell is dr pepper

i wish i knew


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, but you have to type dr. pepper into google...

I wish I could stop reading people's minds >_


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, you can't read mind and become deaf, now you have to read on people lips

I wish i was not as lazy to search for dr pepper, and to get my last gin tonic ready


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, but now you are too lazy to breath

I wish i had an airship made out of bubble gum


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted but a naughty kid steal it and eat it 

I wish to break the neck of that silly kid


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, but its made out of jelly

I wish every human in this world had a neck made out of jelly


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, now we can't leep our head straight and all wear silly minerva like tourette guy

I wish to have a hot blonde chick massaging my back right now


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, but she has a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish for a flying duck


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted but it fit in a spoiler tag



Spoiler











I wish you are delighted by this wonderful flying duck


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now for some... "fun" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for mutton


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

granted, but i take them with me and count them now

i wish fior a good sleep and wet dreams


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, you wet the bed

I wish for a pause in time


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, but I will never let it resume again.

I wish for a portal gun.


----------



## ars25 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Granted, but I will never let it resume again.
> 
> I wish for a portal gun.


granted but you accidentally fire them in the same location and your in a paradox

i wish for a blond girl with really big all natural tits


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, but she is not interested in you.

I wish for a pony farm


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

granted but the farm has no pony

i with to find a hamster gf for my Gabo (he has fat ballz)


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

granted but she will have an allergic reaction to animals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i wish for a bionic arm


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

granted, but you can't fap anymore

i wish for a cyborg sex doll almost like a real girl, only she do not talk (yay!)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, but she explodes when you "use" her.

I wish to be a catgirl


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, but you be mine and gimme kitten babies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish my bro was less fucking annoying about watching stuff on TV


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, your brother is now dead

I wish I had someone to play video games with...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, my bro resurrect and is teleported to your gaming room.. also, DO NOT feed him after midnight!

I wish to have a smokin hot childhood friend that always loved me in secret, and she would come ring at my door, and jump in my arms as i open it.. kiss me passionate and then [censored] me right there in the living room at my house, and i was not cautious and she would get pregnant.. also, she would be a catgirl with cute ears


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, but she mistakes your brother for you

I wish for a red pill and a blue pill, something about a rabbit hole, and a whole lot of freakyness


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, you dream about all that stuff.. but never wake up, its a coma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish to be in a coma being the honest and only man alive of a land full of women (i don't say chicks or babes.. don't want pig or chicken)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, but they all successfully avoid you

I wish I could take my brilliant ideas, make a profit from them, and still remain unknown


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, you become story writer for Peter Jackson and write the next blockbuster! But just when you get the first pay check at your bank, a trolley bus hit you and you remain unknown



Spoiler











and no this ain't full of trolls

I wish to be a londonian


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, but you become the stereo type

I wish I could type faster than 120 words a minute


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, you become my niece Pink Hello Kitty cellphone

I wish for a HD Tv for my old ps2 gaming


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, but it only has HDMI inputs

I wish my cat would stop bothering me


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, your cat run by the window and you nevr see it again

I wish to have a sweet female cat


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, she is in your meal

I wish for steak


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, but its dog meat

I wish to try a steak of bull


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, you get a steak made out of bull shit.

I wish i could grow wings


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted. You grow cockroach wings [ewww]

I wish I can levitate.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, but you cannot do it for longer than 2 seconds

I wish for a caterpie


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 15, 2011)

[2 seconds ain't bad. that's good enough to impress teh laydeez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]
Granted. You then turn into a very leafy tree.

I wish I didn't take so long to type this wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, but you didn't get ninja'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish to study the ancient art of the ninja


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted. You become that cannon fodder kind of ninja in the movies that seem to get blown over by a passing wind.

I... wish... I... wasn't... so... slow...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, but you are now zetta slow

I wish i could shout SOH-CAH-TOA without getting weird looks


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted. You now receive murderous "I'm gonna grind you to bloody giblets" kind of looks.

I...
wish...
I...
was...
faster...
even...
just...
a...
little.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2011)

NINJA'D
Granted, but you're still not fast enough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I could type faster.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, but now everyone else is too

I wish for a lolipop


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted. It's the size of Jupiter.

I wish for a portal gun.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, but it only fires one portal

I wish to be GLaDOS


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, but you kill everyone you know with neurotoxin.

I wish I could punch people in the face over standard TCP/IP.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, but everyone else can do it now too

I wish i could make people turn to stone


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

granted but then they will become gargoyles 
i wish for a laser sword


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, it does not have a power source

I wish for a sword made out of bacon


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted but i would eat that .........in a sec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i wish a ebook


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, it never works

I wish for an esandwich


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

granted but it will be toxic by the battery
i wish for a better facebook chat


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, but you have to pay to use it

I wish for a mountain of candy


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

grated but you will not eat them,they MAy be poisoned  .......ill sacrifice my self to try them, if they are poisoned


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, but you do not try them all

I wish they suspect nothing


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted.but still they will die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i wish to be like a boss !


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, but you can no longer post like a boss

I wish my EoF post count was 4000


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted but whenit will reach 4000 your account will be deleted !
i wish for a better phone


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Granted, you get a banana phone

I wish my 5g ipod video would stop freezing


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

granted,it will stop freezing it will never start 
i wish i had one of those 5g ipod's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from what i know the 5g isn't out yet 
still working at the apple dont you ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Err... its not an ipod touch FFS >_


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

granted but it will blow up when you hear the song :
ring my bell 
i want a gillion of gb on my hard-disk


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Granted, but your Hard-disk spontaneously com-busts 

I wish for a flame thrower


----------



## pistone (Aug 16, 2011)

Grated and you get a  common lighter
i wish for a tv channel only with animes


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Granted, its all in japanese, and does not have any subtitles

I wish for a goat


----------



## pistone (Aug 16, 2011)

granted but it would be a hell goat 
i wish for a lama


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Granted but heres a lame theres a lama and another little lama fuzzy lama funny lama, lama lama duck.

I wish i had the patience to type out in its entirety


----------



## pistone (Aug 16, 2011)

Gratend but then you cannot stop
i wish for a ducati 1096


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Granted, but someone puts sugar in the gas tank

I wish to know WHAT AM I FIGHTING FOR?!


----------



## pistone (Aug 16, 2011)

Grated but you will find out you are fighting for the bad's 
i wish for a better day !


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Granted, but it belongs to someone else 

I wish for cupcakes with sprinkles


----------



## pistone (Aug 16, 2011)

granted but i will eat them ........they are mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i wish i have a cat


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 16, 2011)

Granted, but dies of 10 seconds after recieving it
I wish Saya no Uta didn't have 3 endings =.= so troublesome to watch them all when i still have 3 more visual novels where one is a whooping 700mb when saya no uta have taken me over 7 hours and is just around 200mb...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Granted, but you completely forget about Saya no Uta

I wish the sonic screw driver i have would work on anything other than my wii


----------



## pistone (Aug 16, 2011)

Grated it will not work on anything of importance 
i wish to know japanese so i can play those awesome japanese games


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Granted, but you realize most of the japanese games do not really require that much knowledge anyway...

I wish for a pizza with anchovies


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 16, 2011)

Granted, but for some reasons never comes to your door when you order it.

I wish the world revolve around me with a harem =)


----------



## pistone (Aug 16, 2011)

Grated .......but like always i will eat it ......but this time i would give a little to 


Spoiler



piggy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i wish for a fat piggy


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Granted, but it is eaten by me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for a TARDIS


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 16, 2011)

Granted, you become retarded (even moar!)

I wish for a plate of grapes


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Granted, they are plastic

I wish for a catastrophe.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

Granted, but nothing happens.

I wish to ban sausage head. Wait...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Granted, but monkat gets banned instead. wait...

I wish for a giant hammer


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

Granted, but since it's so heavy, you can't lift it.

I wish my cousin would stop taking money from my wallet. (He took $50 from me already >.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

granted, but he takes everything in your wallet

I wish for a parade


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

Granted, but it's raining. Real freaking hard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for a better laptop.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Granted, it is better at overheating

I wish to be a crazy cat lady


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

Granted, but you are as crazy as the Latias in my sig.

I wish for spam.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Granted, but you get a whole thread dedicated to it.

I wish for 4000 EoF posts


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

Granted. Now everyone has 10000 EoF posts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for 500 posts already >.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Granted >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

Granted. Now but now you realize you should make another thread for every 3000 EoF posts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for 9001 more EoF posts.


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 16, 2011)

You get 9001 more EoF posts but a hacker moves them into the 3DS forum, causing the mods to ban you for spamming.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

lol, i already get warns in the EoF for spamming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; or maybe its just for getting on p1ngy's nerves...
Anyway, granted, but your wish no longer exists.

I wish for a time machine


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 16, 2011)

nuu, i forgot to make a wish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you get a time machine, when you use it you go back in time and get eaten by dinosaurs.

i wish for a pet rock.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Granted, but it starves to death.

I wish for 8 gym badges


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 16, 2011)

Granted, but pikachu eat them

I wish for real grapes in a plate


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Granted, they have been stepped on by bums

I wish for bum man, protector of the weak, upholder of justice, fighting bravely for a sandwich!!!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 16, 2011)

granted, you become her






i wish for a quick meal, free and yummy


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Granted, but you get hunted down by the hobo crusader!!!

I wish I could hobo crusader's autograph


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 17, 2011)

Granted, and he also carries a shotgun (added spoiler for that monster)



Spoiler











I wish for a good night and dream about me enjoying my own private harem of hot bunny/cat girls


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 17, 2011)

you got what you wanted but you started getting really kinky in the dream, and started talking in your sleep about it.... your family heard it all.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

Granted, but your wish is removed from space and time.

I wish for a sandwich


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 17, 2011)

i keep forgetting to give a wish :/

you got your sandwich... its a c*ck meat sandwich...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 17, 2011)

Granted, if only you made a wish.

I wish for pie.


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 17, 2011)

you got a rubber pie

i wish for wings that i can control


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

Granted, but you still cannot fly

I wish for an axe made out of pudding


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 17, 2011)

Granted, but you eated it.

I wish for nutella in my mouth.
...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Granted, but you eated it.
> 
> I wish for nutella in my mouth.
> ...



But the local grocery store is sold out.

I wish I had OoT for my 3DS


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

Granted, all your save files corrupt each time you turn the game off

I wish for a pocket watch made out of peanut butter


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 17, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, all your save files corrupt each time you turn the game off
> 
> I wish for a pocket watch made out of peanut butter



Granted, But than your Grape Jelly Pocket knive puts a dent into it.

I wish the 3DS Ambassador Program would start sooner.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

Granted, but you no longer get anything from it

I wish for a bear on a tricycle holding an icecream in his right paw, the ice cream of which should be chocolate and have a sprinkle percentages as follows
20% red
50% blue
25% green 
5% muffin
also, the sprinkles should be made out of mauled human flesh


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 17, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, but you no longer get anything from it
> 
> I wish for a bear on a tricycle holding an icecream in his right paw, the ice cream of which should be chocolate and have a sprinkle percentages as follows
> 20% red
> ...



Granted, but the Percentage is slightly off. It is as follows.

20% blue
5% green
50% red
25% muffin

I wish for a :nutella: smiley face


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

Granted, but the image never loads.

I wish for an apple tree made out of cardboard


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 17, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, but the image never loads.
> 
> I wish for an apple tree made out of cardboard



Granted, but rain causes the cardboard to erode.

I wish i knew what nationality the Geico gecko was.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

Granted, but it is deleted from time and history, and in effect, ceases to have ever existed. You are now the only person who remembers it.

I wish I had some bubble wrap.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 17, 2011)

Granted, but you only receive it in its virtual form

I wish i didn't have to go to bed at night.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

Granted, you now sleep during the day

I wish I could sleep at night


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 17, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, you now sleep during the day
> 
> I wish I could sleep at night



Granted, but you than have a overdose of sleeping meds.

I wish my dog would stop nudging my hands while I type.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Aug 17, 2011)

Granted but your keyboard breaks.

I wish I could fly.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 17, 2011)

Granted but you don't know how to land and crash into a wall

I wish for a new "Aliens" movie


----------



## Paarish (Aug 17, 2011)

Granted but it's shit and an insult to the older ones

I wish for a new Predators film


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 17, 2011)

Granted, they merge it with aliens and make crappy movies 2 in 1

I wish for a fresh coke to drink


----------



## xatratx (Aug 17, 2011)

Granted, but then you realize you wanted Pepsi instead.

I wish that EoF posts would go to your Post Count like before.

I had like 12 posts and it went to 3. Thanks.  Now I have to post in other threads so I can get into the Members group and change my "Newbie" member title. I would be happy when I do. There is no point to put a post count restriction on this feature. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































PS: I am not THAT angry.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

Granted, but everyone now has insane post counts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for brilliant blade of coldest steel.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 17, 2011)

Granted. It shatters when you swing it.

I wish EoF posts counted towards your overall post count.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

Granted, but the EoF no longer allows spam.

I wish spam counted towards your overall meat count.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 18, 2011)

Granted but the EoF is locked by p1ng with no further explanation

I wish to play p0ng on an old atari system with AVGN


----------



## xatratx (Aug 18, 2011)

Granted, but the power needed is so low that putting it in to your outlet would cause it to explode.

I wish for GBAtemp to allow us to upload pictures here................wait..............that's already granted.

I wish for DsNiWiP!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 18, 2011)

Granted, but the Onion adress to get is no longer reachable

I wish to be a wizard


----------



## xatratx (Aug 18, 2011)

Granted! But since you lied about it in the spam thread, I hit the Undo button. You also don't know the Onion address to get the program.

I wish for the location of the hidden button in the control panel.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

Granted, but none of them work

I wish for yay


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

Granted.






I wish for an apple.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

Granted, it is made out of cardboard

I wish for an apple made out of cardboard


----------



## xatratx (Aug 18, 2011)

Granted, but It tastes like wood.

I wish for a pointless website not on http://www.pointlesssites.com/


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 18, 2011)

Granted, you make your own website

I wish for my own private  swimmin pool


----------



## YetoJesse (Aug 18, 2011)

Granted, but it's filled with acid... (not the drug kind...)

I wish for.. nothing, actually...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 18, 2011)

Urm.....Granted?


(Well that was easy enough)


I wish Mass Effect 3 was out already.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

Granted, but it's just a demo.

I wish I had the ability to see through walls.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

Granted, but now you cannot tell where walls are until you walk into them.

I wish for an egg


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 18, 2011)

Granted, but it is only a crappy, plastic easter egg.

I wish that this thread would be closed


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

Granted, but it gets reopened a minute later.

I wish the "True or False" game was a pinned thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

Granted, but it is done before you make your wish

I wish for a thread dedicated to ponies


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 18, 2011)

Granted, but it is only available to ponies themselves

I wish for a thread decicated to prinnies


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

Granted, but it is thrown and... oh dear...

I wish prinnies would gain exp when killing enemies via being thrown


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

granted, but they stop to explode

i wish to get a good whisky for the weekend


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

Granted, but a hobo takes it away from you

I wish for a chocolate fountain of youth


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

granted but homer simpson bath in it and drink all of it

i wish to be a hobo with a shotgun


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

Granted, but you have no ammo

I wish for a ammo made out of chocolate


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 19, 2011)

Granted,but you have no gun.


I wish no one wishes after me


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

Granted, but you are forced against your will to keep wishing until the end of the universes existence.

I dont wish to wish and so wishy washy i am that i wish upon a wish that mine wish be wished through wishfullness and thus i wish.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 19, 2011)

Granted,but taken back as I didn't understood what you said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I wish to transform this thread into a pokemon thread


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

Granted, now all the wishes are about pokemon

I wish for a magikarp


----------



## Paarish (Aug 19, 2011)

granted but it evolves in gyrados

I wish for mudkips


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

Granted but it is level 1 and a bug prevent it to evolve any more

I wish for a good spanking


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

Granted, get your ass over here so I can whip it good!

I wish for an actual whip to whip people with.


----------



## chyyran (Aug 19, 2011)

Granted, but it's a sentient being and it whips yourself in the face.

I wish for a non corrupted wish.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

Denied, your wish is corrupted.

I wish to be teleported to another thread.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 19, 2011)

Granted. Welcome to "the I love p1ngpong thread".


I wish p1ngy were here.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

Granted, but so are ponies. ;O;

I wish I could download the internet.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

Granted it is stored directly by your brain and makes you become multi-schyzophrenic.. in simpler words you get crazy, scratch your eyes with your nails, eat your own fecal matter and die from electric shock

I wish to have a hot asian gf that is not obsessed with money


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

granted but she will be obsessed with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i wish i had a flaying shoes !


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

Granted, but since they have a mind of their own, they fly away from you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for sticky.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

Granted, but you are forever stuck

I wish for pringles


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

granted ..........they sucks anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i wish for some help


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

Granted, but piggy gets eaten

I wish for a piggy to eat


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

grated ...........until i finished with him
i  wish for a piggy cloner ..........so i can make 152 piggy clones !


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

Granted, but i already made 1000 of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish to protect my piggy army


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

grated but they will join the dark side of the force
i wish for a army ..........a robot one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



muahahhaah


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

Granted, but none of them function.

I wish I could stop reading people's minds


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

grated but then you cannot read yours
i wish for telepathy power


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

Granted, but then you are forced to hear every single stupid voice out there.

I wish I was explosion proof


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

granted but then you will not be wind proof every time there is wind you will be cut 
i wish i was superman


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

Granted, but you are stuck in superman 64

I wish I did not play through superman 64


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

grated but then you have to find all glitches thought the code 
i wish i was the 3 mario brother


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

Granted, you are the poor one in the N64 game.. condemned to fly going through circles all the time

Granted, you are toadstool in another random castle

I wish for a good predator game

meh ninjas


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

Granted, but you have no way of playing it

I wish for a giant sandwich


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

grated but forget ham made of piggy 
i wish i had blue hair


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

Granted, but now you fight for your friends

I wish you will get no sympathy from me


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

granted but then you will get sympathy from me want it or not
i wish for some free hugs


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

Granted, but i can no longer hug you

I wish for a hug


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

granted 
>.>


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

Granted, it is flat

I wish for a bat


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

granted it is too thin you cant hit nothing without breaking
i wish for a song


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

Granted, but you cannot hear it

I wish for a curse


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

granted but it will sucks as you have to be a normal human forever ,not a vampire any more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i wish for a nightmare !


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

Granted, my now evicted vampire powers haunt you to turn me back into one

I wish I could catch them all


----------



## person66 (Aug 20, 2011)

Granted, you catch all sicknesses known to man

I wish that you did it wrong


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

Granted, i posted this instead






I wish for a sonic screwdriver made out of water molecules.


----------



## person66 (Aug 20, 2011)

Granted, but you have to assemble it yourself. Here is a bucket of water.

I wish I had a bucket of water.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

Granted, but the bucket is full of holes

I wish for a holy bucket of water


----------



## pistone (Aug 20, 2011)

granted but it will have only one drop of water
i wish for a better meal


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 20, 2011)

Granted, you eat dog food

I wish for cat food


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

Granted, but i eat it all

I wish for a thrown object


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

Granted, here's a prinny.

I wish for a prinny squad.
wait..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

Granted, but none of us explode.

I wish to forget to make a wish


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

Granted, but you make one anyway.

I wish for a better laptop.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

Granted, but it overheats

I wish my laptop would stop overheating...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

Granted, but the battery only lasts for about an hour.

I wish my laptop battery lasted for more than an hour.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

Granted, but it overheats

I wish my laptop battery could explode via remote control.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

Granted, but you don't have the remote.

I wish for space.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

Granted, but it is occupied by the french

I wish for a white flag


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

Granted, but someone painted it red.

I wish for an internet.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

Granted, but you lose 2

I wish for lost internets


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

Granted, but you get them back.

I wish I could download the internet into my microwave.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

Granted, but the microwave makes everything sticky.

I wish to download the internet... TO MY BRAIN!!!


----------



## person66 (Aug 21, 2011)

granted, but your brain gets overloaded, and has to delete it to free up some space.

I wish the internet could download me


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

Granted, you become a website

I wish for free cougar dating websites


----------



## person66 (Aug 21, 2011)

Granted, here is your first date

I wish that I hadn't forgotten to make a wish


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

Granted, but you are forced to edit your post

I wish not to wish so as to wish for a wish from a wish to a wish.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

Granted, but now your wish becomes corrupted.

I wish for someone to install Windows 7 into my microwave.


----------



## Forstride (Aug 21, 2011)

Granted, but your microwave melts itself.

I wish it was September 13th already.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

Granted. Today is September 13, 2552.

I wish for eternal youth.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

Granted, but you are killed

I wish for 1080p


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

Granted, 720p. Wait..

I wish for a rail gun.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

Granted, you become a hobo with a rail gun

I wish to be a hobo with a laser gun


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

Granted, but the laser cannot kill anyone

I wish for an apple farm


----------



## person66 (Aug 21, 2011)

Granted, but the apple trees are all dead

I wish I hadn't been ninja'd


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

Granted, but instead you double post

I wish for sweet apple acres


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

Granted, but the ponies ate all your apples

I wish to be a unicorn with wings, and a fire tail


----------



## YetoJesse (Aug 21, 2011)

Granted, but it kills you with either his horn, wings or fire tail? XD

I wish for derpz and lots of 'm :3


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 21, 2011)

Granted. You are now in a permanent state of derp. You are considered useless to society and euthanised.

I wish to control the very fabric of reality itself.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 22, 2011)

Granted, you become a pony uterus

I wish to have a remote helicopter very high tech, even has missiles to fire!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2011)

Granted, but its a microscopic sized replica

I wish for a REPLICAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## person66 (Aug 22, 2011)

Granted, but there were too many A's and it dieded.

I wish for more wishes


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2011)

Granted, none of them work

I wish for a wish that worked


----------



## person66 (Aug 22, 2011)

Granted, you just used it.

Hmm, in that case, I wish for more genies


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2011)

Granted, none of them grant your wishes

I wish for a paradox made out of chocolate bunnies that once roamed the earth in ancient times...


----------



## person66 (Aug 22, 2011)

Granted, but none of that exists now due to the paradox it created. And because the chocolate bunnies started to omnomnom each other.

I wish I could OMNOMNOM on a chocolate bunny right now.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 22, 2011)

Granted, but it melted with the heat

I wish for aircon in my home


----------



## person66 (Aug 22, 2011)

Granted, but it doesn't work.

I wish for a fully functional time machine that is not broken in any way.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)

Granted, but you have no idea how to use it.

I wish I had a wish in another wish so the next person can grant my wish while he grants my wish.


----------



## person66 (Aug 22, 2011)

Granted, but only for the first wish

I wish for this wish to become corrupted


----------



## machomuu (Aug 22, 2011)

Denied.

I wish for a wish, preferably corrupted but pure is okay too, heck, Denied would be good as well, though granted would be good.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)

Nope.

I wish for a cup of coffee.


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2011)

Granted, but the coffee is made out of feces.

I wish for more followers.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)

Granted, but they're spies.

I wish for rainbows.


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Granted, but they're spies.
> 
> I wish for rainbows.



Granted, but only in the EOF.

I wish for more trolling in the /eof/


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)

Granted, now this section of the forum is removed entirely.

I wish for a pony.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 23, 2011)

Granted, please appreciate.. it is cooked with expensive french wine

I wish for a multi-fruits icecream


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 23, 2011)

Granted, here's a bowl of banana flavored ice cream. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for a hammer.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 23, 2011)

Granted, it even has a head






I wish for a good night and one vewy sexy dream


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 23, 2011)

Granted, but you don't fall asleep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for world war peace.


----------



## person66 (Aug 23, 2011)

Granted, but it is only because everyone died in the 3rd world war.

I wish for nothing


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 23, 2011)

Granted, you become nothing

I wish for a sledge hammer


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 23, 2011)

Granted, you only get the handle.

I wish for something.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 23, 2011)

Granted, sadly the something turned out to be a meteorite that's heading your way....




I wish to be happy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 23, 2011)

Granted, but you are happy at all times and against your will.

I wish for a destructive turkey


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 23, 2011)

Granted, but it's dead.

I wish for invisibility.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 23, 2011)

Granted, you become both invisible and blind

I wish for some cool looking sun glasses


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 23, 2011)

Granted, you get those







cool huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for even cooler ones!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 23, 2011)

Granted.









I wish to ban sop. wait...


----------



## person66 (Aug 23, 2011)

Granted, but you accidentally hit the unban button instead, and a few seconds later got your mod privileges revoked.

I wish I had a million pennies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

Granted, but they are all super-glued together

I wish for current.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 24, 2011)

Granted, a tsunami takes you away

I wish for clay animation porn


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

Granted, but you are forced to watch it for all eternity

I wish for a flower


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

Granted, but it's the one that smells like sh*t (the corpse flower? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I wish for a megaphone.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

Granted, but its so loud that no one can tell what you are saying.

I wish for a hostage situation


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 25, 2011)

*puts a gun to your head and grins evilly* Granted

I wish for a fully fueled plane to take us to Cuba.


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 25, 2011)

granted but then you are immediately transported to guantanamo bay upon arrival.

i wish they released dreamcast 2!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

Granted, but it costs $799.99

I wish for a wish in a wish inside a wish in a wish in another wish so the next person can grant my wish as he grants my wish in my wish in another wish while he grants my wish.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 25, 2011)

Yo dawg, I heard you like wishes. So we put a wish inside yo wish with another wish embedded in that with wish-in-wish capability. that way you can wish while you're wishin' for wishes about wishes and see other wishes that wishers be wishin'!

I wish the word 'wish' didn't look so strange to me after typing out that sentence.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

Granted dawg, now your wish is corrupted while i corrupt your other wishes.

I wish for a frozen turkey


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 25, 2011)

Granted, but it doesn't explode when you throw it at people. It just caves their head in a little bit. 


I wish I was included in Frozen Indignation's signature. 
The demon fox prinny feels all left out.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 25, 2011)

Granted, but- wait, Demon fox?  *F*CK THAT*

I wish for some coffee.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 25, 2011)

Granted. You get my special blend of coffee.
(I ate the beans and made them "Better")


I wish for some respect.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

Granted, but now your inbox gets spammed with love letters from every member. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for some liquid nitrogen.


----------



## person66 (Aug 25, 2011)

Granted, but then you accidentally do this

I wish for a purple orange


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

Granted, but purple kills you for associating with orange

I wish to edit my post


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

Granted, but I STILL can't see your wish.

I wish for waffles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

Granted, i ated them all

I wish for fish fingers in custard


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

Granted, but I only give you the custard.

I wish for edit.
Edit: edit.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

Granted, but you cannot edit

Edit: i forget to make a wish again


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

Granted, but edit: edit: edit: edit.

I wish for 


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]







































































[/spoiler][/spoiler][/Spoiler]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

Granted you get



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoi
ler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoile
r
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoile
r
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



NOTHING!!!



















































































[/spoiler][/spoiler][/Spoiler]

I wish for space


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

Granted, 

I wish for pound cake.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

Granted, but blanca does not make it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish to have 95% of my posts in the EOF


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

Granted. Now EoF posts count towards your overall post count.

I wish this would actually happen..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

Granted, but now people spam in the eof... wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for a jury


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

Granted, but you're guilty..
..of being in space.

I wish for spam thread in EoF.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

Granted, but its locked for space

I wish for a reply in 10 seconds flat


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 25, 2011)

Granted, in pony time a second is a hour

I wish for a cape of invisibility


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

Granted. You can't see where it is though.



Spoiler: My wish.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 25, 2011)

Granted, you punch in their facebook now

I wish for my own nurse to take care of me


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

Granted, it's a male nurse.

I wish for "no"


----------



## person66 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes

I wish for a shrink ray that makes things bigger.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 26, 2011)

Granted, but you are actually shrinking yourself

I wish for unflyable wings


----------



## person66 (Aug 27, 2011)

Granted, but you fall of a cliff trying them and die

I wish for soap


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

Granted, it smells of hobo

I wish for someone to tell me if this rag smells like chloroform


----------



## person66 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, it definitely does, see? *hands it back to you, and you take a sniff, then fall to the ground*

I wish I could learn my ABC's


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

Granted, but you learn them backwords

I wish for an alternate reality


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

Granted, now everyone, including me, is a troll.

I wish for a troll.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

Granted, but it gets banned

I wish for trololo


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

Granted, aaaaaaaaaaaah, yah yah-yah, ya-ya yaaaaaaah, yaaaah, yah yah, oooooohohohoh hooooooo, yah yah yaaaaaaah, yaaaaaah, haa haa. yehyehyehyeh yeye ye ye, ohohohohoho, yehyehyehyeh yeye ye ye, ohohohohohoooooooooooooo, oooh ho hooooohooo, haha.

AIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-eeeeeeee
Lala laaa laaa lala

Lolololololo, lololololol, lolololololo, lololol, LOL!

I wish for moar trololol.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

Granted, you get this 



Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/1Wytn-_MSBo[/youtube]



I wish for rainbow dash


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

Granted, but she accuses you for being a spy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for celestia.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

Granted, but you are now a princess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for princess luna


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

Granted, but she gets banned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for pinkie pie.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

Granted, you get this


Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/JgbRy_rWB04[/youtube]



I wish to prevent myself from editing this post


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

Granted, too late now.

I wish for edit.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 27, 2011)

Granted, you get edied to age 100 and will die in a few hours

I wish to be 17 again


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

Granted, but you travel back in time to when you were 17

I wish for popcorn


----------



## machomuu (Aug 28, 2011)

Granted, but there is no butter on them

I wish for Jiffy-pop.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

Granted, but you cannot have any

I wish phantom brave would be less tedious >_>;


----------



## machomuu (Aug 28, 2011)

STFU!
I mean...granted, it's freakin' awesome

I wish for a game to play.


----------



## Forstride (Aug 28, 2011)

Granted, but the system the game is for breaks.  >

I wish I had motivation to continue working on my Zelda fan game.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 28, 2011)

Granted, but once finished you lose all the database

I wish for M&M's


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

Granted, they taste weird

I wish for apples


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

Granted, they're made of gold so you can't bite into them.

I wish for waffles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

Granted, they taste terrible

I wish for pancakes


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

Granted, they taste terrible.

I wish for a sammich.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2011)

Granted, it tastes terrible.

I wish for something to taste terrible.


----------



## person66 (Aug 28, 2011)

Granted, but it doesn't taste terrible to you.

I wish that I had something better to do with my time


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 29, 2011)

Granted, you get a fkn job to make ur own money

I wish to dive in the ocean, naked like a siren


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Granted, but seeing as you mentioned sirens, the police come and arrest you for indecent exposure.

I wish for a copy of Obi-Wan Kenobi's lightsaber used at the conclusion of the Clone Wars.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

Granted, but it's a cheap knock-off.

I wish for nyan cat.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

Granted, but you get this


Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/AEE1L8rTQg0[/youtube]



I wish for space


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

Granted, but NOBODY'S GOING TO SPACE, MATE!

I wanna be the very best, like no one ever was~


----------



## person66 (Aug 30, 2011)

Granted, you are the very best at failing

I wish for a pidgey


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 31, 2011)

Granted, you are a small little bird that is never useful.

I wish I was a billionaire, so f**king bad~


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 31, 2011)

Granted. Now you're a billionaire. Unfortunately this is because everyone is using Zimbabwe dollars.
So a small soda costs 3 billion dollars, and all the local kids are running around with wagons full of nearly worthless paper money. 






Enjoy your newfound status!

I wish I had a bigger TV.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

Granted, but there is a picture of a half-naked guy burned into the screen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I didn't have such a sick, twisted mind.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 31, 2011)

Granted.
Now you blush every time you see the half-naked guy burned into my TV screen. 
Aren't you sweet?


I wish I could have the chance to shoot a Gatling gun.
#WatchingTooMuchTopShot


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

Granted, now it's broken cuz you shot it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I could have my own fighter jet.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 31, 2011)

Granted. For the first time in this thread you get precisely what you asked for: a fighter jet.
Just the jet.
Complete with arm straps so you can attach yourself to it. 
Bon voyage, Mr. Wile E. Coyote!


I wish Winter would hurry the hell up. I'm tired of this heat!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

Granted, but now winter never ends.

I wish for a pet rock.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

Granted, its a geodude

I wish for a geodude


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

Granted, but you didn't bring any pokeballs along.

I wish for cookies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

Granted, they are soggy

I wish for waterga


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

Granted, fira!
wait.

I wish for yay.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

Granted... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish for a sundah BUREDO!!!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 31, 2011)

Granted? (dunno what it is so yea)

I wish for a rich granny gimme her bank account


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

Granted, but the account gets terminated when she dies.

I wish I could find a use for these CO2 tanks lying in my room.


----------



## angelzbl0od (Aug 31, 2011)

granted but you die from doing to many whip its 


I wish there were more emulators for the dstwo


----------



## chyyran (Aug 31, 2011)

Granted, but there all glitchy and you can't get a single game to work on them, then they brick your DSTWO
I wish for a giant red button


----------



## machomuu (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, but it was a little to Easy.

I wish for a new Avatar.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, but it's a really crappy sequel featuring Kevin Bacon. 

I wish for fish!
(specifically sushi)


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted.
...wait...

I wish I didn't have to go back to school a week from today. >.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted. Now you go back today! 
(and you're late.)
Now where's my damn fish!?!


I wish I knew what the hell this thing is.


Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

?_?




Granted, if only someone could tell you what the hell that thing is.

I wish for space.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, everything around you vanishes.

I wish for an encounter with the entrepreneur of sensory shapeshifting with purpose of infiltrationary actions


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, but you can't see him.

I wish I knew who this was directed at. (it was the topic in #gbatemp.net for quite some time)


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> you sound like a boring person
> i even imagine your text having a slow monotone voice


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, but you promptly lose interest and forget

I wish for prinny servents


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, but you toss each and every single one of them.

I wish for a button.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, it has no purpose

I wish for a shiny red button that, when pressed, destroys the entire universe


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, but not only is the button rusty as hell, but it's also sealed in Chuck Norris's ass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for an apple.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, you get a pear

I wish for a hammer


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, you get a headless hammer.

I wish for some coffee.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, you steal it from machomuu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish for stale coffee


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, here's some "coffee." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LET'S SAY I WANT A HAMMER, DO YOU KNOW WHAT A HAMMER IS? THAT'S WHAT I WANT, A DAMN HAMMER.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

No wish detected, nothing was granted

I wish for pluto


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, mars.

I wish for bananas.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, but your are shot...

TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!

I wish for a reason


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, but you must think of it yourself.

I wish for this wish to be granted.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, but in doing so it fails to be granted

I wish I could beat demon's souls already >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, but your game unexpectedly crashes at the end.

I wish for autocorrect to stop correcting me.
*grants own wish*


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted but now you are never correct

I wish to be correct


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, but now, you are wrong.

I wish for no


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, you get sausagehead

I wish for rarity


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, applejack.

I wish for fluttershy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, you get derpy

I wish for pinkie pie


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, gilda. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for rainbow dash.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted you get fluttershy

I wish for a clock


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, it's missing both the hour hand and the minute hand.

I wish for a big red button that says "do not press."


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, but its the same red button that i wished for... and is still in chuck norris' ... yeah...

Edit: wish


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Edit: Granted.

Edit: I wish for one.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Edit: granted

Edit: i wish this were edited by a mod


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Edit: by me.

Edit: a wish to be granted and corrupted.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, but its not currpted because it was not granted and in doing so it was granted

I wish for a pack of pocky


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted. (what is that?)

I wish for waffles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, they are carrot waffles.



Spoiler: pocky



Is tasty thats what it is!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







I wish for the world to be a musical... a GOOD musical...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, but there's only one performance.
Is this the pocky you were talking about? Cuz I had TONS of this as a kid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I wish I wasn't so tired.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, you drink a bunch of red bull 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats it all right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for a years supply


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, but the icing melts over the summer.

I wish I had some right now..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, but they are poisoned

I wish for poison


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, but it's fake poison.

I wish for a wish to wish for.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, but it gets corrupted

I wish to be, the very worse, like no one ever is~


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted. One problem though, someone is much more worse.

I wish to travel across the land.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, but you are forced forever to search far and wide

I wish for polkamon


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, it runs away.

I wish for pokeymanz!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, they gusta

I wish to gusta too


----------



## kevan (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, but I just broke you and Frozens streak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I wish for perfect eyesight again!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, but you then your eyes are physically damaged forever

I wish for a brush


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, it has no bristles.

I wish for a cup of coffee.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, it has machomuu's antipiracy installed

I wish i could find the patch


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Granted, but I find it first.

I wish, I wish, with all my heart, to fly with dragons in a land apart.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 2, 2011)

Granted. You get to fly with dragons.

Hope you don't mind, but they're hungry, and you look delicious.



I wish I didn't have to wash dishes.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

Granted, but I force you to wash my car every other week.

I wish for this wish to be granted.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2011)

Granted, and in by doing so it is never granted

I wish for a pineapple under the sea


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

Granted, but now you are forced to work in a fast-food chain.

I wish for a pony thread..oh wait.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2011)

Granted, but it gets locked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish for a spam thread


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

Granted, I hijack it and turn it into a pony thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for moar pony.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2011)

Granted, but just like 



Spoiler: him










 you become a pony

I wish to be a pony


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

Granted, if only you weren't a pony already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for :yaypony:


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 2, 2011)

Granted in a corrupt, small state






I wish for yay boobies


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

Granted, :yayboobies:

I wish for ;O;


----------



## person66 (Sep 3, 2011)

granted, but you get O;o instead

I wish for o_0


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

Granted, you get _0_

I wish for (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

Granted, but you get this instead.

I wish for muffin :3


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

Granted, but it was on the table I flipped over.

I wish to flip everything.
wait...
??°?°???bu????????


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

Granted, but it was granted by YOU!!!

I wish for pinkazoid


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

Granted, but...
( ╯°□°)╯︵pıozɐʞuıd

I wish I would stop flipping stuff over..
Might as well begin with this table. (╮°-°)╮┳━┳




..AAAAAAHHH SCREW THIS!! (╬ノಠ益ಠ)ノ⌒┻┻


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

Granted, but you flip yourself

I wish for socks


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

Granted, but I use them as a projectile.

I wish my bike wasn't stolen.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

Granted, but its now covered with rust

I wish someone would steal my bike


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

Granted, but it gets returned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish to flip a table over.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

Granted, but there is no table

I wish for matrix


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

Granted, but it's a 2 by 2 matrix.

I wish to make a wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

Granted, but it does not get granted

I wish for souls


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

Granted, I let them all loose.

I wish for nothing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

Granted, you get space

I wish for a vita


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

Granted, but it's bricked. (somehow)

I wish for a pony.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

granted, the great and powerful trixie does you the honor of telling that she, the great and powerful trixe, is the great and powerful trixie

I wish to be the great and powerful trixie


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, you are now philomena. wait...
oops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish to go to space.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but you get bored of space

I wish for a portal gun


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but it shoots only one portal.

I wish for the companion cube.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

granted, its in the incinerator

I wish for an incinerator


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, it's a replica.

I wish for a replica.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but it goes through a mental break down

I wish I could be Jade Curtis from tales of the abyss


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but you turn into a pony version of him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I knew how a hydreigon pony looked like.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, disturbing...

I wish for a bottle of rum


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but I drink it all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I wasn't drunk now. *hic*


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, you are poisoned.

I wish for an antidote


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, I drink it.

I wish for a banana bag.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, it is found to be a peeling 

I wish to never make a banana based pun/joke ever again


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, now all you make are penis jokes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, I really wish you made banana jokes again.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but they become 20% lamer

I wish for a banana leaf


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, I took a piss on it.

I wish I knew what the hell I was doing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but now no one else knows

I wish for a foil made out of aluminium foil


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, here's a 1000'x12' roll of gold foil.

I wish for gold.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but its fool's gold

I wish for an internet persona


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted. You become 20% cooler in ten seconds flat.

I wish for cookies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, me and pinkie pie made them in 10 seconds flat right? uhh... pinkie? ... PINKIE PIE!!!

I wish pinkie pie would put that cookie down


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, I must ask who told you you could eat my cookies.

I wish to GET TO DA CHOPPAAAA!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but this is not the movie title you are looking for

I wish for droids


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but all you get are a bunch of bricked android phones.

I wish for a brick to toss.


----------



## person66 (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but it was too heavy and you dropped it on your now extremely disfigured foot

also, C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER

I wish for a combo


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 4, 2011)

person66 said:
			
		

> Granted, but it was too heavy and you dropped it on your now extremely disfigured foot
> 
> also, C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER
> 
> I wish for a combo



Wish Granted, but it's only 2 hits long.

I wish everyone would stop scaring me with these avatars


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but try telling that to everyone else.

I wish for moar


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but its in more people's avatars 

I wish for a big ball of yarn


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but someone sets it on fire.

I wish to change my avatar.
oh wait..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but now i kinda want to get a picture of luna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish to be luna


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted...go find a picture!

I wish I didn't drink 2 cans of red bull...(it's 6am and still not tired, just like the latias/latios in my sig)


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but you die 2 seconds after.

Granted, but you drank alcohol instead and got arrested for peing on your neighbour's cat.

I wish i killed everyone in the world


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, you killed everything that lives on Mars.

I wish for a hammer.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, its made out of cardboard

I wish for sardines


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, here comes a FUCKING MASSIVE BIRD! OSHI-

I wish to pop every single one of those green piggies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but birds become extinct

I wish for green eggs and ham


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but I only give you the eggs.

I wish I had some bananas right now.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but they are on
THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!

I wish to be on the moon with moon bananas


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but they are just ordinary bananas...that were also sent to the moon.

I wish for a troll pet.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, you get alanjohn

I wish for a catalyst


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but WHAT THE FU- 
BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
MWAHAHAHA WAHAHAAHHAHAHAHA!!

I wish for an apocalypse.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, its a pony apocalypse.

I wish for a pony apocalypse


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, it's a zombie apocalypse.

I wish for a shotgun.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, its glued to a hobo

I wish for super glue


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but it has no applicator.

I wish for a sharpie.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but its pink

I wish for a pink sharpie


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but it ran out of ink.

I wish for ink.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, every time you use, you drain some of fluttershy's blood

I wish for a cursed sharpie


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, it's only cursed because it curses at people.

I wish for a roflcopter.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but now you cant get to dah choppah

I wish for a cookie


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted..wait..
Who told you you could eat my cookies?
POOT DAT KOOKY DAUWN! NAO!!

I wish for a switch.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but its a snitch

I wish for a stitch


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but it still can't patch that hole in your pants.

I wish to flip something over.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, you flip over a flipper

I wish for a flippy flipped flipper flip


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted. （╯°□°）╯︵ O ︵ O ︵ O

I wish to roll everything.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, you get a copy of katamari damacy

I wish for katamari damacy


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but it gets freaking huge.

I wish for yay.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but its said backwords

I wish for a muffin delivered by derpy hooves


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, one muffin coming right up!






I wish for a muffin launcher.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but i ated it

I wish for more muffin bazooka amunition


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but I shoot it.

I wish for more red bull.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, its all absorbed by 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I wish to edit


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, edit.

I wish for edit: edit.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but no record of it was shown

I wish to set the world on fire, and rebuild it with candy


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, only the first part was granted.

I wish I knew why my computer is making a beeping sound every 30 seconds. (sound is muted, wtf)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Granted, but your computer explodes 

I wish for a bomb in my computer


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, you get a wallpaper of Jessica Alba

I wish full screen on psp for emu/ps1 would not make blury my games :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, but your psp catches on fire

I wish for a fire


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, I give you a drawing of one.

I wish for waffles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, they are blue

I wish for blue food dye


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, it's actually red.

I wish for internets.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, they are stolen

I wish for a power glove... its so bad...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, but it's only called the power glove cuz you need the power to lift it.

I wish for a megaphone in mah banana bag.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, but it looks, and sounds like a banana

I wish for bronyquest


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, but you get an internet instead...

I wish I could read much faster...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, but you forget everything you read faster

I wish for pi


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, but he's no longer on the forums.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish I wasn't multitasking.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, but now you dont do anything

I wish for a pelican


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, but it's actually a toucan in disguise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for some nitrogen triiodide.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, but only 0.00000000000000000000000000000001mL.

I wish for COOKIES


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, they are made out of childhood memories

I wish for ponyfication


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, but i don't know what that is.

I wish for MOAR [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, they are made out sausagehead

I wish for an apple bloom


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, but you are already one.

I wish for no


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, but you get yes.

I wish this wish didn't get corrupted.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, it gets corrupted

I wish for sausagehead


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 5, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, they are made out sausagehead
> 
> I wish for an apple bloom


Granted, but it's dead.

I wish I had more free time.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, but no

I wish for sausage zeppelin


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, but i ate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it tasted terrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for a pony quest


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, but it gets boring.

I wish for a break. -.-"


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 5, 2011)

granted, you no longer live.

i wish that i knew what to wish


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

granted, but you fall asleep during it

I wish for applejack's hat


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 5, 2011)

granted, but not granted.

I wish you hadnt ignored my wish :


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, she gets pissed and hunts you down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for a time machine.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, but i got ninja'd >_>;

I wish for ninjas


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 5, 2011)

granted, but they are fat..
i wish that everyone wouldnt ignore my wishes!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, but hydreigon and i are the only ones who ignore your wishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish for this wish to granted and the corrupted, like a squirrel and too much peanut butter


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, it's now corrupted.

I wish for spam.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 5, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Granted, it's now corrupted.
> 
> I wish for spam.


rsyhrdshdrydr


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, but its a canned pony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for pinkie pie on an eye patch


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, she's now a pirate. congratz.

I wish for a banhammer.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, it is abused by p1ngy

I wish p1ngy would go back to being angry at me and increasing my warn level 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i miss him


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 5, 2011)

granted, he raises it to 100% and gives you death threats.

i wish for ghasdugiohaerg


----------



## person66 (Sep 5, 2011)

granted, but I don't know what that is, so you get a lamb instead.

I wish for a bajillion monies


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, they fall on top of you and you die under the weight

I wish I could stop falling ill >_


----------



## person66 (Sep 5, 2011)

Granted, now you are just falling... Quickly... Towards the ground.

I wish for a pause


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 6, 2011)

person66 said:
			
		

> Granted, now you are just falling... Quickly... Towards the ground.
> 
> I wish for a pause



Granted, but I forget to hit the pause button again once it's done, rendering you permanently frozen in time.

I wish for Autumn to come much earlier and last much longer than it usually does this year.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 6, 2011)

Granted, but next year, summer lasts twice as long. Also next year, summer skips straight to winter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I didn't have school tomorrow..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 6, 2011)

Granted, you have school now

I wish I would stop seeing things >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 6, 2011)

Granted, you turn blind starting today.

I wish I didn't have school today.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 6, 2011)

Granted, but you drop out of school... 

I wish to retract my wish


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 6, 2011)

Granted, but you have to edit your wish.

I wish for something.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 6, 2011)

Granted, but that something is taken from you

I wish for something that does not exist within the space of this universe


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 6, 2011)

Granted, this "something" of yours explodes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish to flip over every single table in this room.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 6, 2011)

Granted, but they all flip back up...

I wish for bananas


----------



## person66 (Sep 6, 2011)

granted, but you also got a pet monkey who ate them all.

I wish that every school day could be 1 hour long


----------



## Shorkio (Sep 6, 2011)

Granted, but it takes 50 years to finish.
I wish I could wish a wish that wishes corrupted wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 7, 2011)

Granted but its wishes cannot be granted

I wish all your base are belong to us


----------



## person66 (Sep 8, 2011)

Grant, but base I take them

I wish for bad grammar


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 8, 2011)

person66 said:
			
		

> Grant, but base I take them
> 
> I wish for bad grammar



Granted, but i affect u not rest of chattt 

I wish for a pair of Gun De Hel (Dark Guns), so I can dual wield and blot out that infernal sun.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 8, 2011)

Granted, but the effective range of these guns is 0.0000000001mm.

I wish for a rifle.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 8, 2011)

Granted. You get a Red Ryder BB gun with a compass in the stock and a thing that tells time.
Too bad you'll shoot your eye out. 


I wish I could understand people and their motivations better.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 8, 2011)

Granted, but their one motivation is to troll you.

I wish today was the last day of school.


----------



## person66 (Sep 8, 2011)

Granted, but it starts back up again tomorrow.

I wish for the previous wish to not have been corrupted.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2011)

Granted, but you have to edit your post

I wish for sardines


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 8, 2011)

Granted, they bath in smelly oil and get you sick for 2 weeks

I wish for sweet strawberry pie


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2011)

Granted, but its second hand

I wish for a squid


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 8, 2011)

Granted, you get a girlfriend with bad hygiene

I wish for a second stick on my PSP


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2011)

Granted, it is non functional

I wish my 3ds had a second circle nub


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 8, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Granted, it is non functional
> 
> I wish my 3ds had a second circle nub



Granted, but the second Circle nub is defective.

I wish I control over the moon.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 8, 2011)

Granted, but I un-grant that wish. That's MY job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish there were more ponies around here..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2011)

granted, but someone edits the head boppin mthrnite avatar into a pony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i wish to be a tyrant


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 9, 2011)

Granted, but you only get to rule this tiny lot.

I wish I didn't take 3 language classes at my school. (I totally regret doing this..)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2011)

Granted, but now you are forced to take up another language

I wish I could stop posting in this topic


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 9, 2011)

Granted, but only for a minute.

I wish for a beer.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2011)

Granted, but its on fire

I wish for a fireball


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 9, 2011)

Granted, but it's no bigger than a tiny pebble.

I wish for a rock to throw.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2011)

Granted, but it turns into dust when thrown

I wish for sand


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 9, 2011)

Granted, here's a jar of stardust.

I wish for a typo.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2011)

Granted, but it is yourss

I wish for a gun that shoots marshmallows


----------



## Eswar21297 (Sep 9, 2011)

Granted, but the marshmallows are alive and they take over the world.


I wish that the new 3DS analog stick add-on would look nice.


(Corrupt my wish, it turns into the old featured ugly model)


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Sep 9, 2011)

Granted, but your battery will be sucked dry before you see the safety notice

I wish I knew Japanese


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2011)

Granted, but you lose the ability to talk

I wish for a ninja


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

Granted, but he's a bit chubby and slow.

I wish for trololol.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Granted, but you get rickrolled

I wish for cat curry


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

Granted, but first, I use it to provoke Nimbus. I'd run while I still can.

I wish for curry.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Granted, its cat curry

I wish for a portal


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

Granted, it's a one-way portal.

I wish for a companion cube.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Granted, but GLaDOS kills you

I wish to be GLaDOS


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

Granted, but you get killed.

I wish to destroy the morality core.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Granted, but you are forced to become a potato

I wish for SARDINES!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

Granted, but you eated them. 

I wish for waffles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Granted, but i eat your cat curry

I wish for pudding


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

Granted, but it's flat.

I wish for flat pudding.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Granted, but only because i do too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish to be banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

Granted, but only in the you are banned game..

I wish for ponies. More of them.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Granted, but i start double posting in the spam thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish for bananas


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

Granted, but I sent them to the moon.

I wish to start triple posting in the spam thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Granted, but you get banned

I wish for an oversized sword


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

Granted, here's a picture:
[censored]

I wish for a mask thingy that will let me see.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Granted, but you can no longer see red

I wish I could find an easyier way to power level in disgaea 4 post game >_>; 
damn diamond >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 11, 2011)

Granted, but now, you cannot save.

I wish for an edited post.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 11, 2011)

Edit: granted

I wish for a tricycle


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 11, 2011)

Granted, here's a quad bike!

I wish for a sausage zeppelin.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 11, 2011)

Granted, it is banned!

I wish for for a hamster wheel


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 11, 2011)

Granted, but you end up like this hamster. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[youtube]hM3jzlyNIpc[/youtube]

I wish for a pet hamster.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 11, 2011)

Granted, but they spin out of control

I wish for a taco


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 11, 2011)

Granted, but it is massive. Good luck finishing it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for "no"


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 11, 2011)

Granted, but you get yes

I wish for a head


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 11, 2011)

Granted, but You get only a jawbone

I wish Nintendo will cut the BS, step up to the plate, and announce the 6th Generation of Pokemon already?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 11, 2011)

Granted, but they also announce the discontinuation of the pokemon series. (very unlikely)

I wish to troll a mod.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 11, 2011)

Granted, but you are banned!

I wish for a fish


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 11, 2011)

Granted, here's a can of sardines.

I wish for some sardines.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 11, 2011)

Granted, but they are eaten by Valvatorez

I wish i could get used to not drinking human blood >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 11, 2011)

Granted, you also get used to drinking piss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish my inbox was filled with spam.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 12, 2011)

Granted, check your PM

I wish for the turbo hamster


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 12, 2011)

Granted, but it crashes.

I wish for a hamster.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

Granted, but its a skeleton of a hamster

I wish for a skeleton that can heal itself by drinking milk


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 12, 2011)

Granted, but it crumbles cuz it can't drink!

I wish for a 3rd nipple replacing my belly button


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

Granted, but you become a paraplegic.

I wish for a sword made out of wheat


----------



## pistone (Sep 12, 2011)

Granted but then  you have to eat it or you will starve to death !!!
i want a new wiiu  the old one just broke


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

Granted, but the lens is broken 

I wish for a new nintendo entertainment system


----------



## pistone (Sep 12, 2011)

granted and you will have a terminator one !!!!
i wish for gnome 2 on ubuntu 11.10 ?  (im just curios for your response 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

Granted but the system you run it on explodes

I wish for gentoo


----------



## pistone (Sep 12, 2011)

you can have it on a cd form but you cdreader just explode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i wish to be


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 13, 2011)

Granted, Forever you will live in hell not alowed to leave, By the way, No internet or girls in hell

I wish for a turkey sandwitch just the way I like it and that It cannot hurt or annoy me in anyway


----------



## pistone (Sep 13, 2011)

granted but you have to go in hall for that and : 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> By the way, No internet or girls in hell


i wish the world to be in black and white !!!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 13, 2011)

Granted but your the only one that see's it in black and white

I wish that my post count was 500 and that I could be in the gbatemp cast


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 13, 2011)

Granted, but this will happen next year.

I wish the EoF was more lively.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 13, 2011)

Granted, but everything posted becomes spam

I wish for a can of spam


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 13, 2011)

Granted, but you get about 1000 cans of spam.

I wish for more spam.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 13, 2011)

Granted... but its made out of 



Spoiler



unicorns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I wish for a spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 13, 2011)

Granted,


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish for more inception.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 13, 2011)

Granted


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish that this that apple tree whee turkey and boom ka loco in the coco does are sense is


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2011)

Granted, but the only part I heard was "boom." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish to be far as even decided to use go want to do look more like.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 14, 2011)

Granted, you look more like charlie sheen

I wish for a lvl 300 sardine with a high attack stat


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2011)

Granted, but it never listens to anyone.

I wish to do a barrel roll.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 14, 2011)

Granted, but after, peppy keeps telling you to do a barrel roll

I wish fo- DO A BARREL ROLL!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2011)

Granted, but I can't let you do that, Star Fox!

I wish to try a u-turn.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 14, 2011)

Granted, but it becomes a C turn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish for fluttershy


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2011)

Granted, pinkie pie.

I wish for rarity.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 14, 2011)

Granted you get spike

I wish for gummy


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2011)

Granted, but you get philomena.

I wish for a massive invasion of ponies in the EoF.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 14, 2011)

Granted, but i get permabanned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for sleep


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2011)

Granted, but I must sleep also.

I wish ponies were allowed again...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 14, 2011)

Granted, but i take it too far

I wish for ponies... ponies EVERYWHERE


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 14, 2011)

Granted, but turned out to be unicorns and flew away.

I wish, I didnt need to wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 14, 2011)

Granted, but i would have granted something regardless

I wish to grant


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 15, 2011)

Granted, you become Hugh

I wish for a chubby GF


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Granted, but they leave you for someone better

I wish for a circle


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 17, 2011)

Granted you become a X-BOX

I wish for a musculous body without the chore of working out


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 17, 2011)

Granted, but you lose the ability to walk

I wish for a giant duck


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 17, 2011)

Granted, but it is plastic

I wish for a LIVING giant hamster


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 17, 2011)

Granted: but its immobile

I wish for kittens


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 17, 2011)

Granted: But the kittens die under your care

I wish I had better art skills


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 17, 2011)

Granted, but you no longer use them

I wish I had some rice


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 17, 2011)

Granted: But you accidentally spilled your drink on it and it ate you in monster form 

I wish I could have some of my friends in my class


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 17, 2011)

Granted, but your grades start dropping

I wish I had the will power to stop evil and save the world


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 18, 2011)

Granted, you become a wonferful Christian.

I wish for body and mind health, Amen!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

Granted, but you get struck by lightning

I wish the next post could bring this topic to 200 pages


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Granted, but this topic ends with this post.

I wish for ponies in every thread in the EoF.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 19, 2011)

Granted but the EoF gets overloaded and locked forever

I wish for a spicy pizza


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Granted, but its so spicy; that you die from the slightest bite.

I wish for a pinkie pie


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 19, 2011)

Granted, you get cherry pinkie pie 

I wish Stephen King would still write good stuff like in the 90's


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Granted, but it is never shown to the public...

I wish for a cheer


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 19, 2011)

Granted, but the cheer was for me instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish I owned a car


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Granted, its set parked inside a bank and set to blow the place up to smithereens... The car has been identified as yours, and you are now wanted...

I wish I was wanted


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 19, 2011)

Granted, but you are now on the world's most wanted list- Your a danger to society!

I wish I wasn't wanted


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Granted, you are thrown out and shunned by your family and everyone spits on or avoids you...

I wish people would stop complaining about the orphanage i burned down >_


----------



## pistone (Sep 20, 2011)

granted they would complain about the person you have disintegrated 
i wish for a permanent force


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 20, 2011)

Granted, you become a shotgun hold tighlty by strong hobo grip

I wish for a free Rapidshare Premium


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Granted, but you are forced to use dialup speed

I wish for a place, filled with so many wonders


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 21, 2011)

Granted. Welcome to Equestria!

I wish for yay.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 21, 2011)

Granted, corrupted without my effort






I wish iwouldlikesomepoundcake


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 21, 2011)

Granted, it's growing mold. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for a shotgun with a hobo.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 22, 2011)

Granted, but it's a hobo with a shotgun







I wish i to herp so strong i would derp


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 23, 2011)

Granted, but you make muffins

I wish for muffins


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 23, 2011)

Granted, but you can only shoot them.

I wish for a muffin launcher.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 23, 2011)

Granted, but it fires cupcakes for some reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for banana muffins


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, here are some banana muffins made with all banana and nothing else!

I wish I knew why everyone is flipping tables..

EDIT: YOU SAW NOTHING.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted... but i want to know too

I wish for a parrot


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but it never repeats anything you say to it..

I wish for turtles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but they mutate into teenage mutant ninja turtles...

I wish I could stop breaking Disgaea 4


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, now you break your PS3 instead.
Like so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I could break something of value.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, you break your arm

I wish for a hotdog...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but it's spicy as hell.

I wish for an ice cream cone.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but you get no ice cream

I wish for discord


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but he trolls everyone.

I wish for discord to troll celestia.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but he gets defeated by the elements of harmony and provides chocolate rain forever more to the citizens of equestria.

I wish for chocolate rain... or a chocolate milkshake >_>;;;


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

You sure? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Granted, then...



[youtube]EwTZ2xpQwpA[/youtube]



I wish I would stop posting that video.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but I stop talking about chocolate rain

I wish for horseapples...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, you get applejack.

I wish I--HEY LOOK, A DISTRACTION!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Not granted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats what i do all the time irl...

I wish I could stop doing that during job interviews...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but now, your employers never listen to anyone..

I wish I could turn a thread into a pony thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but only with my help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish i could make cupcakes


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but they turn stale.

I wish I could access warn logs..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but you are banned from GBAtemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish to bring back the dead


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but they turn into zombies.

...I wish for multiple shotguns, several dozen missile launchers, and a chainsaw.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but you are in a strait jacket and locked in a mental institute...

I wish I could download the entire internet INTO MY BRAIN!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but you need more free space.

I wish I didn't fill up both of my 2TB external hard drives that quickly.. >.>


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but you delete all the crap you will never need

I wish I had the patience to delete all the crap i will never need


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, "that crap" you are referring to turns out to be system32.

I wish I could delete objects in real life.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but each time you do, you are forced to donate one of your organs

I wish for liver


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but it's spoiled.

I wsih for a typo.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Glanted

I wish for... MOLDY ONIONS!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but they're on everyone.

I wish to bear arms and to arm bears.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but the bears are BEAR naked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What a TEDDYous fight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What an unBEARable fight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for a persona


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, you get a firefox persona filled with ponies.

I wish for firefox to stop crashing on me. >.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, so you switch to chrome and now chrome keeps crashing on you...

I wish my laptop's fan would work again >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but now, you constantly have some annoying guy who absolutely adores your laptop in your house working as a maid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but you got a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from me before you made your wish

I wish for


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I wish for caramel...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but I flip it over.

I wish to flip a flipped table.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but you flip it into a portal

I wish for portals


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but you only get to shoot blue ones. Oh, there's no orange portals around, sorry.

I wish to shoot a portal to the moon.
Uh, I meant TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but you are a mmm byatch, that likes bananas

I wish for bananas


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but you ain't findin' any bananas... ON THE MOOOOOON!!!

I wish for the moon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but i take over your sun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish to have control over my moon again


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, let's trade: I get my sun back and you get your moon.
...moon? MOOOOOOOOOON!!!

I wish to troll.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Your wish cannot be granted since that is already what you do... TROLLestis...

I wish to be in season 2


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted...but you get sent to the moon again. Not by me though.

I wish to send the moon to the moon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

granted, but they turn into bananas...

I wish for a moon banana


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but it was sent to the moon.

I wish to send the sun to the moon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but the sun gets eaten by the moon... AND THE NIGHT... SHALL LAST... FOREVER!!!!

I wish the night could last forever


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but day lasts forever on this side of the world. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish there was another moon in the place of the sun.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but its as bright as the sun

I wish for a moon made out of nyan cat


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but now it's made out of poptarts.

I wish for poptarts.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but they are on the moon

I wish to be sent to the moon


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but I sent myself to the moon to continue sending you to the moon...somehow.

I wish for a pinkie pie launcher.


Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted, but pinkie has to shoot herself


Spoiler: but pinkie has to shoot herself











I wish for a bubble pipe...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Granted. 
_Disclaimer: This bubble pipe was meant for display; it is not intended for use._

I wish to fill the EoF with pony threads.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 25, 2011)

Granted, but the mods increase your warn level

I wish when my warn level increases, they would stop suspending my access to GBAtemp >_>; the slight tedium of getting past that could be better used making poptarts...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 25, 2011)

Granted, but now each time they warn you, your warn goes up 20%

I wish to piss off p1ngy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 25, 2011)

Granted, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but now you make pony topics (btw: all my warns were given to me by p1ngy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I wish for Dr.who


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 25, 2011)

Granted, you wonder WHO is that cool midget







I wish for Bridget the midget


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 25, 2011)

Granted, but its a he...

I wish for a pinkie pie launcher


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 25, 2011)

Spoiler: Granted











I wish this thing was real...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

Granted, but i become pinkie pie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I to be pinkie pie >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 26, 2011)

Granted, you are also insane.

I wish to be insane as well.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

Granted, so you help me make "cupcakes"

I wish people would know what i mean when i say "cupcakes"


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 26, 2011)

Granted, but now, there aren't any more people...

I wish to make something explode.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

Granted, your intestines explode

I wish to kill people with my mind


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 26, 2011)

Granted, but you rest for 50 years every time you do.

I wish I never failed my first quiz...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

Granted, but you fail every other quiz

I wish to eat a taco


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 26, 2011)

Granted, but it's tiny. It's also an eraser.

I wish for a taco.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

Granted, it is made out of glass

I wish for garland to knock me down


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 26, 2011)

Granted, now STAY DOWN!

I wish to pony everything.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2011)

Granted, but we herd you liek ponies, so we put a pony in your pony so now you can... WHAT HAS SCIENCE DONE?!

I wish for science


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 27, 2011)

Granted, chemistry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for physics.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2011)

Granted, maths

I wish for "cowculus"


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 27, 2011)

Granted, but you get a cow's callus instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I wish to suspect nothing.


----------



## person66 (Sep 27, 2011)

granted, but you are uncertain of everything


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Granted, but your wish disapears from space and time

I wish for a chocolate milk


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 28, 2011)

Granted, it's actually coffee.

I wish for coffee.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Granted, it is stolen... and has antipiracy installed

I wish i could get rid of the antipiracy on stolen coffee


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 28, 2011)

Granted, you end up bricking the coffee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I didn't brick my cup of coffee...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Granted, but you never get you're coffee to begins with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for a really long, long coat... and a detective hat... and some donuts...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Edit: crap >_< i messed up, wrong topic


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 28, 2011)

Granted, but you get everything but the donuts.

I wish for 4000 EoF posts.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Granted, but you need to post ~928 more times

I wish for over 9000 EoF posts


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 28, 2011)

Granted, just 3132 more!

I wish for a massive flood invading the temp.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Granted, but the temp breaks down

I wish for the temp to geddan


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 28, 2011)

Granted but you have no internet to connect to.

I wish for a jelly lady right here on my bed to play with


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 29, 2011)

Granted, but...I ate her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I had wings.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)

Granted, but you drink red bull

I wish for my Ico/shadow of the colossus code to work


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 29, 2011)

Granted, in exchange for your soul.

I wish I knew what the hell I was thinking when I chose three language classes for school. (german, french, and spanish)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)

Granted... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i wanna know too...

The next person is also fluent in more than 2 languages...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 29, 2011)

True. (english, chinese, and the three i mentioned earlier)

Wait a second...did I get lost? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish to derail an EoF topic.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)

Granted, but you do it with ponies... and you get suspended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for ponies... ponies EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 29, 2011)

Granted, but it takes ages for a page to load. (kinda like page 133 with the spam thread)

I wish for 1000 pages of SPAM!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)

Granted, but i will help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for a 1000 pages full of ponies


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 29, 2011)

Granted. In a few months. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for it to happen NOW!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Granted, but you post 15000 times within a second...

I wish I could do that


----------



## person66 (Sep 30, 2011)

granted, but not on GBAtemp


I wish for everything


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Granted, you get nothing

I wish for a waffle iron of +6 defense


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

Granted, but it has -9001 attack.

I wish the essay I have to complete by tomorrow could write itself. >.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Granted, but it is so bad that you fail the subject

I wish to bend the fabric of reality


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

Granted, b̢͕͇̖̙͇̗̝͎͗̀́͛̽͒u̪͚͐̀̓̌̑̂͂͟͞t̸̯͍̳̣̙̝̑ͣ̅ͪ͆ͭͮ̏͠ ͧͤ̑҉̯̭̼n̽ͥ̍ͥ̅̈́̆̌҉̢̺̳͍o̴͇̞̥͈͕ͩ̇́̂̚͠ͅͅw̉ͬ͊҉̴҉͉̫ ͍̞̺̜̗ͦ͘y̴̪͕ͣ̽̈ͨ͢o̹̘̼͈̥̖̾̓̀͟u̎ͬ͏̶̨̩͇̣͇͍̻ͅ ͕͙̥̭̞̬̹̼͗̔ͫ̏̀̓̍̉̚͟a̶͓̺̗̩̥͋̈́ͧ̽͐̆̑̾r̞̘̥̮̮̘̀̃̉̂́ͅê̷̴̫͙̻̮̤͍͓͖̻ͨ̿ͧ̈͗ ̶͈̫͇̟͈̙̖̐̂̓f̛̮͍͉ͫ̔͑͠͞o̭̻̭̬̳̤̟̹̝͆̊̅r̨͕͎̰̮̰̺ͤͮ͛̄͟͝ȇ̫̱̪͉͎̜͠v̝̤͖̣̒e̜͙̜͍̊ͦ̓̿ͩ̉̌̿͢r̶̶̜̟̖ͩ̉̀ ̖̲͙̘̬ͦ͆͌͑͆̑̽ͩ̎͟͞f̹̣͈̮̯͖͓̬̑̿̊ͩ͗̓ŏ̴̦̹̩̬ͧͪ͌͑̂͞r̔ͥ̓̍͟͏̜̭̯̖̬̙ͅč̼̓e͙̖͍͎͔̗̺̳̪͛͌́͠ḑ̲͖͈̱̹͐̔̾ͩ͛͗͆͘ ̛̥̘̖̪ͩ͒ͪ̀t͓̟̿̓ͣ̆͒ǒ̶͖̦̦̲̻͉͖͑̎̒̅̌̈ ̶̴̭͖̖̯̺̔̆̽ͩ̋͢ͅt͋͋͊҉͍̖y̴̧͓̼̩ͩͅp̯̯͖̅̐̌͂̌͗͒̂̚͝͡ȅͨͯͪ͂͏̨͉ ̅̔ͬ͆̃ͮ̔͏̷̠̼͕̩͙̬͝l̫͈̖̘̅̽i̶̝̭͖ͩ͌̉̓ͩͨ͂̑k̼̖̝̞̜̱͋͛͠͡ͅé͍̘̰̥͍̙͉͕̬ͮ͢ ̵̡͇͙̮͍̝̻̘͉̎͋̈͐̕t̻̬̱̦̙ͬ͛ͮ͋͜h̸ͯ̏͜͏͔̳̫í̶̈̌̎͏̠̰͔ͅs̸̡̗͐͆ͪ.̰̫ͭͪ̍̄ͫ̆͒̈͘

I wish I would stop procrastinating.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Granted >_>; but you stop posting >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

Granted, but I begin to procrastinate.

I wish to write my essay now.. >.>


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Granted, but i forget to post

I wish to stop evil... by... i dunno, eating sandwiches or something...


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

Granted, you eat a sandwich that kills you

I wish for acid rifles on my shotgun


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Granted, but your shotgun malfunctions

I wish for a bear with a bird in his backpack


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

Granted but the bird is very dead



Spoiler












I wish for a bowl of shit to spice my pickles


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Granted, but you no longer has pickles

I wish for a spear made out of potatoes...


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

Granted, but a hobo passing by eat it as you turned your back

I wish for a sword made of pony bones


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Granted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but its a sword made out of live ponies akin to the human centipede.

I wish I could have granted that in a more disturbing way.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

Granted, but you did a fine job already don't worry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for a baby with a beard


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Granted, but its a clone of chuck norris

I wish for people could read my mind >_>; instead of trying and being wrong...


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

Granted, your brain waves are decrypted and displayed on a screen replacing your whole face

I wish to see that happen, sounds like cool


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Granted, but nothing you see makes sense.

I wish i could summon muffins


----------



## person66 (Sep 30, 2011)

granted, but they are pony muffins, made from real live ponies, ground up in to a delightful treat!

I wish for (╮°-°)╮┳━┳ ( ╯°□°)╯ ┻━┻


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 1, 2011)

Granted, but (╮°-°)╮┳━┳

I wish for ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

Granted, but instead you get this ┳━┳

I wish for to break the laws of physics by flipping tables


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 1, 2011)

Granted, but...
┬──┬╯︵ (\ .o.)\

I wish for a soviet table.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

Granted, 


Spoiler: but you get a soviet pony












I wish to cut things with water


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 1, 2011)

Granted, you get powerful hydro-shells for my shotgun and i let ya use it

I wish for a FF7 remake on my future PSVita


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

Granted, but its japanese only

I wish 4


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 1, 2011)

Granted, 9.

I wish for 8.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

Granted, 13

I wish 12


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 1, 2011)

Granted, 121.

I wish for 2.56


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

Granted, you get 3.141

I wish for 47!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 1, 2011)

Granted, but 74.

I wish for 102.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

Granted, you get 12

I wish for 777


----------



## person66 (Oct 1, 2011)

granted, but you get 子子子

I wish for pie


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 1, 2011)

Granted, you get 3.14159265

I wish for _e_


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Granted, you get i

I wish for i


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 2, 2011)

you wish is granted : you get othing because you wished for your self

i wish that the next wish will be granted


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

not granted

I wish for the next wish to be granted


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

Granted, but it gets corrupted.

I wish to corrupt this wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Granted, but it is not corrupted, so your wish is corrupted.

I wish my ears would stop bleeding


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

Granted, now your ears explode.

I wish my ears would bleed.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Granted, but you start listing to bad music

I wish more people listened to classical music


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

Granted. Now, people also do hardcore dances while listening to classical music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I could delete stuff in real life.


----------



## person66 (Oct 3, 2011)

Granted, but you can only delete things that are important to you, and there is no undo

I wish life had an undo button


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 3, 2011)

Granted, but it undoes your entire existence.

I wish for a paradox


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 3, 2011)

Granted, but it is now not granted.

I wish for Narwhals


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 5, 2011)

Granted, but you let them touch your balls.


Spoiler



[youtube]ykwqXuMPsoc[/youtube]



I wish I was insane. Oh wait..


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 5, 2011)

Granted, but only half as insane as me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





;

I wish for a wallet


----------



## person66 (Oct 6, 2011)

granted, but it cant hold money

I wish for explosives


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

granted, but they dont explode

I wish for games to be more difficult


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

Granted, but they are impossible to beat.

I wish to finish writing my essay. (wtf, it's the sixth one in five weeks... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

Granted, but you get assigned 2 more

I wish the world could implode :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

Granted, but it's an exploding implosion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish for a paradox.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

Granted, so you travel back in time to stop yourself from ever wishing for it

I wish for something with a horn...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

You called?

I wish I would really, REALLY get to writing my essay.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

Granted, but your start 2 hours before its due

I wish I could change the future


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

Granted, but you can only do it during the present.

I wish to become anything.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

Granted, so you become everything

I wish i could stop things from flying


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 6, 2011)

granted

all plains have crashed at the same time, the last plain that crashes is when you tak taht plain
so you die (not for real) and the wish have been undone but you are still dead



i wish everybode gets banned who corrupts my wish


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

Granted, but no one corrupts your wish, therefore, no one is banned for corrupting it.

I wish for a muffin


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 6, 2011)

granted you get one but its suwer water flavoured


i wish that i can cheat the devil so he gets cheated instead of me


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

Granted, but the devil confines you to forever listen to justin bieber

I wish i could inflict that fate upon others


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

Granted, but everyone enjoys listening to him now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I was the person who threw the bottle at bieber.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

Granted, but you are now considered a hero.

I wish I could throw bottles


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

Granted, but now you have to go to one of bieber's live performances to throw the bottles you have at him.

I wish for some glass bottles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

Granted, but they are encased in bubble wrap

I wish to pop some bubble wrap


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 7, 2011)

Granted, but I now have the bottles I wished for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




my preciouses

I wish to throw them all now.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Granted, but you throw them at bieber

I wish for the termite king to demand something


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 7, 2011)

Granted, nothing is demanded.

I wish for...
;O;


----------



## person66 (Oct 7, 2011)

Granted, but you get (;,,,;) instead

I wish for Zoidberg


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Granted, you get Zapp Brannigan

I wish for Scruffy


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 8, 2011)

Granted but Scruffy kills you and gnaws on your bones.

I wish VNs that didn't need H-scenes (most of Key's VNs especially) never had them in the first place.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)

Granted, but it takes three days for your wish to be granted.

I wish the EoF wasn't so empty...


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 12, 2011)

Granted, i join the crew!

I wish for a cheap but great HD TV set


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 12, 2011)

Granted, but it gets stolen.

I wish for bad apple


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 12, 2011)

Granted, it is made of wood

I wish for a sexy, single female neighbor


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 12, 2011)

Granted, but she avoids you.

I wish for a time hollow


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 12, 2011)

Granted but your ds touch screen is not responding anymore

I wish for a happy banana dancing


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 12, 2011)

Granted, but it becomes peanut butter jelly time

I wish for a filly


----------



## pistone (Oct 13, 2011)

granted but it will be just a pic 
i wish for a star


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

Granted, it burns you

I wish for a flamethrower


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 14, 2011)

Granted but it has no gasoline

I wish for a pain in the ass


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Granted, you are now stuck with it forever

I wish for ragnarok


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 14, 2011)

Granted, it become a crappy korean mmo

I wish for snookie hugging me


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 16, 2011)

Granted, but it's actually a guy dressed up as snookie hugging you. 

I wish to bump this thread.
Oh wait...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 16, 2011)

Granted, but no one responds to the topic regardless

I wish for eternal chaos


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 16, 2011)

Granted, but apparently, Star Wolf can't let you do that.

I wish to do a barrel roll.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 16, 2011)

Granted, but you try a somersault

I wish for a piko hammer


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

Granted, but it's tiny as hell.

I wish I had a bottle of liquid ass. 


Spoiler



[yt]Bgf5W2Y2KAU[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

Granted, but you are confined in a closed room with it... with no escape...

I wish for an opera


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

Granted, but it's the Opera web browser.

I wish I could type both my lab report and another essay at the same time. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

Granted, but you are now obligated to take a potato chip... AND EAT IT!!!

I wish for to take a potato chip...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

Granted, but you have to EAT IT!!!

I wish to EAT IT!!!


Spoiler



(by that, I meant a potato chip.  )


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

Granted, but you take the potato chip, AND FEED IT!!!

I wish for an epic anime moment.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

Granted, but for some reason, you start watching naruto. 

I wish to BELIEVE IT!1!!1!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

Granted, but you are forced to wear a bright orange costume.

I wish for ninja info cards


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

Granted, but a 3 year old drew on them. :/

I wish for pretty colors.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

Granted, they are different shades of pink

I wish for pinkie pie flavor


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 18, 2011)

Granted, but it's pi flavor. :/

I wish for a pi flavored pie.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 18, 2011)

Granted, but its rounded up to 5 digits.

I wish for a calculator that can count to muffin


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted, but it always spits out "no" for an answer. Also, it looks like a sausage head.

I wish for a divide by zero error.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted, but the error appears only in your head.

I wish for phantom pain...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted, but you feel it on your third arm. 

I wish for my homework to do itself.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted, but the content is invisible

I wish for transparency


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted, but you set your transparency settings to 0%.

I wish for opacity.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted, but now nothing is transparent.

I wish for liquid nitrogen, mixed with strawberries...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted, but the nitrogen evaporates and the strawberries shatter.

I wish for molten sodium.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted, but you mix it with water

I wish for liquid kevlar


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted, but it smells terrible.

I wish for something explosive.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted, but it only explodes when you touch it with your hand

I wish for a drink...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted, but it's kerosene.

I wish for nothing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted, you get a giant 0

I wish to throw something...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted, but it's a prinny.

I wish for a massive prinny.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted, but you cannot lift it.

I wish to turn a giant prinny into a weapon.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted, but you need an equally massive catapult.

I wish to catapult a giant prinny.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted, but the world explodes with pure win

I wish for tiger blood


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted, but you have to drink it. 

I wish for some napalm.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted, but you start to love the smell of napalm in the morning.

I wish for a mimic


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted, but you mimic me and my antics. 

I wish for derp.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted, you get herp

I wish for something crazy/random/ ish


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted.






















...wait, what? 

I wish for image spam.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Granted, you get an image of spam





I wish for discord with a side order of chocolate rain.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

Granted, but now I feel obligated to post a youtube video of chocolate rain.

I wish to post that video.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Granted, but you have to go through all that effort...

I wish to be obligated to watch every video posted :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

Granted. This includes the 10 hour nyan cat video I posted a while ago.

I wish to watch a video that is longer than 10 hours.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Granted >_>; but you have to find one first

I wish to find a goldfish


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

Granted, but it's dead. D:

I wish it wasn't so freaking cold in my room...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Granted, but you set your room on fire

I wish i could put out the fire in MY room :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

Granted, but you do so with piss. 


Spoiler



Bear Grylls approves. 



I wish to piss napalm.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 20, 2011)

Granted, but it obviously hurts a lot.

I wish it was Monday (gasp)


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

Granted. It's Monday! IT'S MONDAY EVERYDAY!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY!!!

I wish Mondays did not suck...


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh crap o.o

Granted, but now Fridays suck.

I wish Fridays didn't suck now.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

Granted, but now the weekends suck. 

I wish the weekends didn't suck.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Granted, but now i suck

I wish for a smoothie.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 20, 2011)

Granted, now go suck on your smoothie.

I wish I had more Coke


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

Granted, but you get arrested for having drugs in your possession.

I wish for an explosive.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Granted, you are the detonator

I wish for a muffin bomb


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 20, 2011)

Granted, but the muffin has raisins instead of blueberries D:

I wish I understood why people like My Little Pony so much


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Granted, but you become addicted to it 

I wish more people would pick up on little details...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

Granted, but now people are anal about every single detail.

I wish I didn't sit next to idiots in my precalc class...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Granted, but you start sitting next to people who want to talk to you during it~

I wish for unhomogenized milk


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

Granted, but it's sour as hell. 

I wish for some uranium.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Granted, its depleted.

I wish for a new element


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

Granted, but it's only found in Uranus. 

I wish to probe Uranus for this new element.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 21, 2011)

Granted, but you get sucked into the center of Uranus and crushed by the pressure because it's a gas planet.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Granted, but now Uranus doesn't exist anymore.

I wish for Uranus to exist again.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 21, 2011)

Granted, but now there's a ring of debris around Uranus.

I wish there wasn't a ring of debris around Uranus.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 21, 2011)

Grated, but now it's a ring of cupcakes.

I wish I had a Geass, one that allows me to twist reality to how I desire it to.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 21, 2011)

Granted, but you can only use it once and you can't undo it.

I wish I could unlock the secret Birth by Sleep ending faster.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 21, 2011)

Bobbyloujo said:


> Granted, but you can only use it once and you can't undo it.
> 
> I wish I could unlock the secret Birth by Sleep ending faster.



> I'd want to undo it

Also, granted, but it costs you your sanity, and your heart!

I wish they'd release a FFCC and Phantasy Star Online like game for the 3DS.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Granted, but the 3d function screws with your head

I wish 3DS games were region free


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Granted, but now, there are no more 3DS games.

I wish I could turn my green laser pointer into a lightsaber.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 21, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Granted, but now, there are no more 3DS games.


Already true... ha.

Anyway, granted, but it's still the size of a laser pointer.

I wish for happiness.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Granted, you become discord

I wish for chocolate rain~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Granted.
[yt]EwTZ2xpQwpA[/yt]

I wish for more chocolate rain.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Granted
[yt]oggEFjAJeXo[/yt]

I wish for a pony version of EVERYTHING~!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Granted. In an alternate universe. 

I wish to live in the aforementioned universe.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Granted, but you are forced to help me make cupcakes 

I wish to make cupcakes with rainbow dash


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Granted, but good luck making them without the necessary equipment!

I wish fill my already stuffed photobucket account with everything related to ponies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Granted, but your photobucket account gets deleted

I wish i could upload all the pony pics i have to my photobucket D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Granted, but it takes FOREVERRRR...

I wish for nothig.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Granted, but you suspect nothing

I wish to befriend nothig


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Granted, but nothig is suspected.

I wish to see nothig.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Granted, but seeing nothig scars you for life

I wish for chicken scootaloo


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 21, 2011)

Granted, but you really do just get chicken

I wish I was asleep.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Granted, but this entire world is your dream

I wish to protect my dream


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Granted, but now you are always asleep.

I wish for a muffin launcher.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Granted, but you get a pinkie pie launcher instead


Spoiler












I wish for my very own pinkie pie launcher for half the recommended retail cost.


----------



## pistone (Oct 21, 2011)

granted but its made in china  
i wish for a "biker mice"  bike


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Granted, its a cheap replica

I wish for a long haired replica


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 21, 2011)

granded but a hair dresser cutted the hair of it

i wich the next 10 wishes after this whis arent gtanted


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 21, 2011)

Granted, but the next 10 wishes are actually granted because your spelling and grammar are so messed up that the wish granter couldn't understand your wish.

I wish to watch a funny video.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 22, 2011)

Granted, but the video redirects you to a Lemon Party.

I wish I had some good speakers.


----------



## KazoWAR (Oct 22, 2011)

granted, but they where stolen, and you went to jail.

I wished I magically had a copy of Auqa Sapphire.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 22, 2011)

Granted, but you "magically" download it. 

I wish for something explosive.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 22, 2011)

Granted, but, unfortunately, it comes our your, erm, rear end.

I wish this weekend was overrrrrrr. Five day weekends are not near as great as they sound.


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 22, 2011)

Granted, but it doesn't print paper.

I wish I had Cake.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 22, 2011)

Granted, you get a lie

I wish for a lie


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 22, 2011)

Granted, you get cake.

I wish I understood Sheimi's post.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 22, 2011)

Granted, but it doesn't print paper.

I wish to print paper :/


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 22, 2011)

Granted, but it explodes into flames.
I wish that I could get a new webcam and mount that works with my monitor.


----------



## DeadLocked (Oct 22, 2011)

Granted, but it is actually an evil robot called GLaDOS that watches you and tries to kill you multiple times.
I wish I had a new bicycle.


----------



## person66 (Oct 23, 2011)

Granted, but its way too small for you

I wish it was snowing


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 23, 2011)

Granted, but its snowing sugar.

I wish for it to rain ethanol


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 23, 2011)

Granted, but Sephiroth being the bastard he is, cast fire thereby the atmosphere, being ethanol imbued was also caught aflame and everyone (including you) burned to death in that wretched town...


I wish to be born anew.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 23, 2011)

Granted, but you are an immortal, undead, incapable of dying, and completely vulnerable to the power of the sun.

I wish I had a Solar Gun.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 23, 2011)

Granted, but the sun ceases to exist.

I wish for eternal night.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

Granted, but your wish forces me to wish for the day to last forever.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 23, 2011)

Granted, but it never becomes day again.

I wish for a moon to crash into earth within 72 hours


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

Granted, but there is no moon. 

I wish for the sun to crash into earth instead.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 23, 2011)

Granted, but it takes 72 days

I wish to accelerate the process


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 23, 2011)

Granted, you die from spnotaneous combustion

I wish for women not arguing, EVER


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 23, 2011)

Granted, they no longer exist

I wish to exist


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

Granted, but now I know who you really are. 

I wish for nothig to exist.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 23, 2011)

Granted, but gbatemp suspects nothing

I wish to force a meme


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

Granted, but it's pony related.

I wish for something pony related.


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 23, 2011)

Granted, i am pony

I wish for something kitten related


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

Granted, nyan cat.

I wish for tac nayn.


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 23, 2011)

Granted, you became a mirror in a teenage girl bag

I wish for a rainbow furred pony in my room


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

Granted, but it's a replica.

I wish for a replica.


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 23, 2011)

Granted, you become a star wars clone

I wish to have a princess leia gf with those lovely buns hair someday


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

Granted, but in an alternate universe.

I wish for an alternate universe.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 23, 2011)

Granted, but you have to live in it, and it has no such thing as technology or ponies.

I wish for an epic Linkin Park/ Daft Punk song.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, it is so epic that you go deaf before the song finishes

I wish Mozart.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but it plays at the same time as a video that has babies crying.
I wish I had a 100$ legit dollars.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but it gets stolen.

I wish Beethoven.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, you get an annoying movie about a dog.

I wish I didn't have to do all this work that was given to me since I was out of school for two days.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but you do not pass...

I wish to time travel again with the doctor >_>;


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but you are ripped to shreds by a bear when you reach the past.
I wish to  be able to run at the speed of light, and anything below it too, be able to control it, have the government ignore that power, and to be immune to any negative effects from it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, however, everytime you approach the speed of light, everyone you know and love start to age at a thousand fold the normal speed.

I wish for a indignation symbol


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but it's your face.
I wish for a keyblade, like Sora's, so it can change forms.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

granted, but it is 1/64th the size of sora's keyblade

I wish for something different


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted but it's your entire life.
I wish for nothing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but you do not get your wish granted.

I wish for someone to make less sense.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but it's me.
I wish for pie.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but it is pinkie pie... and she is now in my sig...

I wish for cupcakes


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but it's made out of your loved ones.
I wish for a wish.


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but you'd already wished for it.

I wish for a Pokemon x Digimon crossover game. xP


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but it's like the game in Nanashi no Game.
I wish for eternity.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, you die and go to eternity.

I wish to die.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but you die while sitting on the toilet. 

I wish to die a slow, painful death.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, you also die on the toilet.

I wish... screw it. I don't wish for anything.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but I give you something. 

I wish I knew what that "something" was.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted,  but its not safe to mention on this forum 

I wish to punch, whoever, or whatever created this world we dwell in, right in the face


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but this entity also punches you in the face. 

I wish to kick that thing in the balls, if it has any.


----------



## duel (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but it was you who unknowingly created everything, so you just kicked yourself in the balls.

I wish I had good luck forever.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but forever ends.

I wish I wasn't still working on this stupid school work.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but you work on a symphony instead much to the irritation of your teachers.

I wish i was less scatterbrained...


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, now you don't have a brain.

I wish I could think of good wishes instead of just ways to corrupt other people's wishes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but you lose the ability to corrupt wishes

I wish for a slice of bacon made out of an eatable polymer


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but now I'm 200x more insane.

I wish to do a barrel roll while I do a barrel roll.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, your wish came out perfect now that I no longer have the ability to corrupt wishes.

I wish I could corrupt wishes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but the corruption is moot

I wish for a can of soup


----------



## duel (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but there's a hole in the bottom of the can so your soup spills on the floor and you have to clean it up.

I wish I was a Pokemon Master.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but none of your pokemon obay you

I wish to catch a pokeball in a pokeball


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but it explodes.

I wish I was a magician,


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but you don't know any spells. 

I wish I could become anything.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but you become the dark magician card...

I wish for obscurities...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but one of them is you... 

I wish for some neurotoxin.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, it is not potent.

I wish for my hand to glow with an awesome power


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but all your hand does is glow. Nothing else.

I wish you hadn't posted before me so that I wouldn't have had to edit my post.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but i am no longer forced to wear a bright orange costume

I wish to be a better ninja


----------



## duel (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but you are so stealthy that you are never seen or heard from again.

I wish I knew what sound a falling tree makes in the woods when no-one is around to hear it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but you disagree with the answer to your wish

I wish to be disagreeable...


----------



## duel (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but the only thing disagreeable about you is how disagreeable you are, which cancels out your wish.

I wish I wish I never killed that fish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but you dont get the perfect world

I wish for a dish


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but it renders you unable to corrupt wishes. 
I wish for 2 pints of water.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, i threw them on the floor due the indignation i summoned as of being rendered incapable of corrupting wishes.

I wish to once again have the power to corrupt wishes


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but you drink a soda when it's restored and it removes the ability AGAIN :biggrin:
I wish for a BMW


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, i smash it with a hammer...

I seriously wish to be able to corrupt wishes again


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but corrupting wishes is now illegal within your city.
I wish for cheesecake.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, it is second hand

I wish to print a printed


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but printer is out of ink.
I wish to fly.


----------



## pistone (Oct 24, 2011)

granted ,but you will fly to close to the sun
i wish for a 1000 year life


----------



## xalphax (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but by the time you reach 250 years of age you are very bored because you have seen everything there is and wish to die.

I wish I had 1000€ to spend on something dumb.


----------



## pistone (Oct 24, 2011)

granted you will buy me everything i want 
i want everything


----------



## xalphax (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, to the extent of a 1000€.

I wish someone would clean up my room for me.


----------



## pistone (Oct 24, 2011)

granted you inner  self
i wish for a new room instead


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted but it's cursed and you'll die within 7 days.
I wish I wasn't hungry all the time


----------



## xalphax (Oct 24, 2011)

Pick one:
a) Granted, but now you eat all the time and get FAT
b) Granted, but now you are thirsty all the time

I wish I was more creative


----------



## pistone (Oct 24, 2011)

granted but your creativity will be only for bad thing 
i wish i can understand japanese


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 24, 2011)

Granted, but you cant read it. =D

I wish my arm didn't hurt from gaming.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 25, 2011)

Granted, but the rest of your body hurts now.
I wish for In The End.


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 25, 2011)

Your wish was granted, but you died in the end. =3

I wish there were more hot girls in my city. D=


----------



## Necron (Oct 25, 2011)

Granted, but you become gay.

I wish I could go back to classes.


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 25, 2011)

Granted but you failed at all of them.

I wish magic was real


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

Granted. It's also friendship.

I wish for a paradox.


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 25, 2011)

Granted, but the paradox behind it kills you.

I wish for a new weapon. =3


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

Granted, but it heats up so quickly that it burns your hand when you attempt to use it.

I wish for cake.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 25, 2011)

Granted, it's a lie.
I wish for NYAN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

Granted. Have fun watching! 
[yt]AA5DsLzSVrk[/yt]

I wish for a longer version. :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

O_O Granted, but you use up all your bandwidth watching it

I wish for a sword made out of candy


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

Granted, but you ate it. In ten seconds flat.

I wish for something completely different.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

Granted but






I wish for spinach


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

Granted, but it's 6 weeks old. I don't recommend eating it. 

I wish to send a pony-filled email to all of my teachers.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

Granted, but none of them care >_<

I wish they would care~ wish they would share~


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 25, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> I wish they would care~ wish they would share~



Granted, but they care too much, and share it with the rest of the class.

I wish I had a Darksoul *Slots in a Darkchip*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

Granted, but you get deleted 

I wish for a charred chip


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 25, 2011)

granted but the charred chips are sold oud so bad luck for you

i wish that the next wish is granted


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 25, 2011)

I want a pizza with extra cheese


----------



## pistone (Oct 25, 2011)

granted ,your pizza will be a only  cheese
i want a 4 season


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 25, 2011)

Granted, but the seasons rapidly change.

I wish I had a 64DD


----------



## xalphax (Oct 25, 2011)

Granted, but there are only 9 games for it.

I wish I had a fancy fountain pen for calligraphy.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

Granted, but it constantly leaks.

I wish to bake a cake.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 26, 2011)

Granted, you bake a pony called cake

I wish to call the white house


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 26, 2011)

Granted, but you prank call them.

I wish to call my cat.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 26, 2011)

Granted, but it refuses to talk to you

I wish my cat would talk to me again D:


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 27, 2011)

Granted, but the cat starts to bark.

I wish my hamster could teach me some japanese.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 27, 2011)

Granted, but it only teaches you how to say perverted stuff

I wish for souls


----------



## duel (Oct 27, 2011)

Granted, but the souls posess you.

I wish I had a brain.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 27, 2011)

Granted, but its rotting 

I wish for a duck


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 27, 2011)

Granted, it walks up to a lemonade stand and asks for grapes.

I wish for lemonade.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

Granted, but I used piss instead of lemons to make it.

I wish for something space-related.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 28, 2011)

Granted, but you get the space core.

I wish for cold weather.


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 28, 2011)

Granted, you live in a box

I wish for a warm cougar


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

Granted, but it is rigged with explosives.

I wish for pirate


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

Granted, but you granted your own wish.

I wish to ban tagzard... *insert slowpoke image here*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

Granted, but you become a mod.

I wish for a zetta slow slowpoke


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

Granted, but I post it 5 months later.

I wish for an interruption in my--


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

Yo, im happy for you, and imma let you finish your wish, but fluttershy is the cutest pony of ALL TIME!!!

We wish to be amused.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

Granted, but...
*puts on crown*
WE ARE NOT AMUSED.
*puts away crown*

I wish I knew where I put my crown.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

Granted, you put it in the fires of mount doom

I wish for the one ring...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

Granted, but... I tossed it to God-knows-where.

I wish my left arm wasn't so damn sore.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

Granted, your right arm is now sore.

I wish for more left handed items :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

Granted, but now you're right-handed.

I wish I was ambidextrous.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

Granted, but only with a fork

I wish I was ambidextrous in regards to more things than sword fighting >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

Granted, but only in regard to printing paper.

I wish I was ambidextrous with a spoon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

Granted, but you become a spoony bard

I wish more people would yell "YOU SPOONY BARD!!!" when angry


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 28, 2011)

Granted, but Zeromus cast Meteor on them as they do

I wish for more FF4 Ds love


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

Granted, but now you are a spoony bard

I wish to rely on something more witty


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 29, 2011)

Granted, but you suffer from memory loss, so you can't remember what that something is.

I wish I had boobs.


----------



## duel (Oct 29, 2011)

Granted, but it gets unbearable after a while.

I wish nothing would happen.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 29, 2011)

duel said:


> Granted, but it gets unbearable after a while.
> 
> I wish nothing would happen.



Granted, literally nothing happens, including you breathing for the next three to five minutes.

I wish I had a golden ticket.


----------



## duel (Oct 29, 2011)

Granted, but the ticket isn't valid for anything.

I wish everything would happen.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 29, 2011)

Granted, everything happens, including you forgetting to breath for the next three to five minutes.

I wish you'd give me another wish I could corrupt in this fashion.


----------



## duel (Oct 29, 2011)

Granted, but the wish you have been given is already corrupt.

I wish that the hare would beat the tortoise in their next race.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 29, 2011)

Granted, but the hare literally beats the shit out of the tortoise and hides the body. Also, there is no race.

I wish to send something and/or somepony to the moon.


----------



## duel (Oct 29, 2011)

Granted, but the somepony was sent to the moon by having a rocket taped to its back. It doesn't get very far.

I wish that I could meet the man on the moon.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 29, 2011)

Granted, but you don't have a space suit and suffocate

I wish that my wish gets corrupted


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Granted, but it is not corrupted

I wish for a doctoral degree in soda


----------



## duel (Oct 29, 2011)

Granted, but you spent 5 years getting your doctorate only to find that Dr. Pepper has the only job that has any use of this qualification, and your only other option is becoming a lecturer for the Soda Doctorate course.

I wish that something nice will happen to the person who gants my wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Granted, i spontaneously combust

I wish for sodium and a glass of water


----------



## duel (Oct 29, 2011)

Granted, but you only get a speck of sodium and a drop of water.

I wish that this topic would end.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Granted, but i revive it.

I wish to revive the dead


----------



## duel (Oct 29, 2011)

Granted, but you can only revive dead flies. And nobodies likes those things.

I wish I could rule a small island.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Granted, the island is 1 cubic meter

I wish to experiment~


----------



## duel (Oct 29, 2011)

Granted, but you experiment with a transexual. You find happiness you never thought you would.

I wish to have several different super powers.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Granted, but they are all related to making ice cream

I wish for a waffle with icecream


----------



## duel (Oct 29, 2011)

Granted, but I can make Ice cream but can't chill it, and I can't heat up waffles so you can have an uncooked waffle with warm melted Ice Cream.

I wish I could be anyone I want to be.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Granted, but only 2.5 seconds before they die.

I wish for a feather


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Granted, but Rarity comes along and says "MIIIINE!" before snatching it from your hands.

I wish for an orbital friendship beam.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Granted, but no hate is ever detected~

I wish for muffin


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Granted, but it belongs to derpy.

I wish for some tea.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Granted, but it tastes like coffee~

I wish for pony pirates


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Granted. You become one. 

I wish to suspect nothing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Granted, but you also start to suspect nothig

I wish to suspect nothig


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Granted, but you suspect everythig.

I wish the world stopped using vowels.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Grntd, bt fw ppl cn rd nw

wsh fr mr pny


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Grntd, bt nly n th f.

wsh tht vwls xstd agn.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Gratned btu nao everywoon sarkz at speeling~

eye weesh to rehmady dis


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

˙ʎʇıʌɐɹb pǝddıןɟ ǝuoǝɯos ʍou ʇnq 'pǝʇuɐɹb

˙uıɐbɐ ןɐɯɹou sɐʍ ʎʇıʌɐɹb ɥsıʍ ı


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Granted, but now text shifts itself to the right side

I wish for transparent text~​


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Granted, but only on vowels and the letter y.

I wish everything was back to normal.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

GRANTED, WITH THE EXCEPTION OF CAPLOCK

WE WISH TO BE AMUSED WITH THIS... "FUN"...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

GRANTED, BUT NOW I HAVE TO SPEAK EVEN LOUDER.

I WISH TO SWALLOW A MEGAPHONE.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

GRANTED, BUT NOW YOU CANNOT BREATH

I WISH TO BE ABLE TO BREATH AFTER CONSUMING A MEGAPHONE


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

GRANTED, BUT NOW I MUST CONSUME YET ANOTHER MEGAPHONE.

I WISH TO SPEAK EVEN LOUDER.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

GRANTED, BUT NOW WE ARE AMUSED

WE WISH FOR AMUSEMENT~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Granted. Your amusement will come from this picture.


Spoiler












I wish for ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Granted 


Spoiler













Spoiler: I wish for


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Granted, but it prints paper. ಠ_ಠ

I wish to see something disturbing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: Granted











I wish for you to DO A BARREL ROLL!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: Granted, but...



[yt]kgeBKS3ni9c[/yt]



I wish to do 15 barrel rolls.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Granted, since i want it to happen, no corruption is present~

I wish for a scouter to tell me kakarot's power level~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Granted, but IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAAAND!

I wish for a response from nappa.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Granted, but its ghost nappa

I wish for ghost busters.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Granted, but apparently, Wolf can't let you do that.

I wish this wish wasn't granted.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Granted, it is not granted

I wish to take my wish for granted


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Granted, but now, you run out of wishes to wish for.

I wish for nothing to wish for.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Granted, you get nothig and you suspect nothing

I refuse to wish


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 31, 2011)

I refuse to grant.

I refuse to play THE GAME.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 2, 2011)

Granted, but you have lost the game

I wish to find the game


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 2, 2011)

Granted, but you lose it as soon as you find it.

I wish to lose the game.


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 3, 2011)

Granted, you die it's game over

I wish for infinite continue


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 3, 2011)

Granted, Now you have to start on your last life each time you play plus you can't finish the game since each time you die, you will start back on level 1.

I wish bronies and trolls can just get along.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 3, 2011)

Granted, but you also get bronies that are trolls.

I wish to print paper.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 3, 2011)

Granted, The printer somehow gets stuck and now is staying you have run out of paper.

I wish goatse have never existed, my eyes!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

Granted, but something more disturbing comes along~

I wish to disturb the world by printing paper


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 3, 2011)

Granted, but the world prints paper.

I wish for everything to print paper.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

granted but nothing prints paper

I wish for a yo dawg involving printing paper...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 4, 2011)

Granted. Yo dawg...I heard you like printing paper...I was going to continue, but I cbf. 

I wish for paper to print paper.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 4, 2011)

Granted, but the printed paper does not print paper.

I wish for an egg to print paper


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 4, 2011)

Granted, but it can't print paper.

I wish for a pony to print paper.


Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 5, 2011)

Granted, but it cant eat paper

I wish to print hay


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Granted, but for some reason, you also came paper. 

I wish for something related to printing paper.


----------



## YetoJesse (Nov 5, 2011)

Granted.. but it's everywhere... EVERYWHERE!! and you cut yourself for some freak-ass reason and out of nowhere (if not already) you start smoking and you light it up and WHAT THE Fu *BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM*

... I wish that the smoke from cigarettes didn't make me cough and smell so disgusting >


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Granted, you lose your sense of smell.

I wish for a waffle iron.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Nov 5, 2011)

Granted, you burn all your waffles :/

I wish for a bigger desk and bigger speakers


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Granted, here's your new setup.


I wish for a massive subwoofer.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 5, 2011)

Granted, but it is too large and heavy to use.

I wish for a shrink ray.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Granted, but it doesn't fire anything.

I wish for a cup of coffee.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 5, 2011)

Granted, but it has anti-piracy equipped...

I wish for a patch


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Granted, it's an eye patch.

I wish for a custom member title already. >.


----------



## haflore (Nov 5, 2011)

Granted, but spamming gets you banned.

I wish I had a tank.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 5, 2011)

Granted, you have a tank of water

I wish for endless spinning


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Granted, but it prints paper.

I wish for paper in paper printing paper.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 5, 2011)

Granted, but it doesent print paper while printing paper.

I wish for an absence of a wish


----------



## haflore (Nov 5, 2011)

Granted, but all the paper gets stuck.

I wish for smellovision.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 5, 2011)

Granted, but you loose your sense of smell

I wish i could be more confusing, yet still make sense.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Granted, but no sense can be made out of this wish.

I wish for something irrelevant.


----------



## duel (Nov 5, 2011)

Granted, but hipsters want the irrelevant thing you wished for, making it relevant.

I wish I had a good thing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 5, 2011)

Granted, but you lose it

I wish for a sword made out of waffles


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 6, 2011)

Granted but a hobo with a shotgun ate it

I wish for smoke bombs and a ninja cotsume for christmas


----------



## haflore (Nov 6, 2011)

Granted, but you still aren't a ninja. 

I wish for a good sequel to Duke Nukem.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Granted, but just like Duke Nukem Forever, it keeps getting delayed. In fact, it will never be released... 

I wish to travel across the land.


----------



## haflore (Nov 6, 2011)

Granted, but to do so, I shot you from a cannon! 

I wish I had more gingerbread.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Granted. Here's a ginger root and a slice of bread.

I wish to do an internet.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 6, 2011)

Granted, you do a book instead

I wish to shatter the laws of physics


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Nov 6, 2011)

Granted, but you're banned from posting or even reading this thread.
I wish that my next post is not corruptible.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Granted, but all of your other wishes are.

I wish to corrupt a wish.


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 6, 2011)

Granted, but all your wishes are now corrupt.

I wish I got a new car.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Granted, it's a brand new TOY car! 

I wish the laws of physics didn't exist.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 6, 2011)

Granted, but now the world is pure chaos

I wish for pure chaos


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Granted, but only the internet is pure chaos.

I wish for some explosive chocolate milk.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 6, 2011)

Granted, you are forced to drink the glass

I wish for discord to dance on twilight's head...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Granted, but pinkie pie laughs the entire time.

I wish for chocolate rain.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 6, 2011)

Granted, but some stay dry and others feel the pain.

I wish for darkness


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Spoiler: Granted, but unfortunately...












I wish to see shit.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Granted  

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

Granted 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Granted 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

Granted 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Granted 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

Granted 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Granted 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

Granted 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Granted 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

Granted 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Granted 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

Granted 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Granted 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

Granted 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Granted 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

Granted 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Granted 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

Granted 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 7, 2011)

Granted 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## person66 (Nov 7, 2011)

Granted   

C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!!!!!


I wish for trains


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 7, 2011)

Granted, but...


Spoiler












I wish GBATemp would change its name to 3DSPerm ()


----------



## person66 (Nov 7, 2011)

Granted, but you get banned the day before it happens

I wish Pingouin7 would stop liking all my posts, its scaring me...


----------



## haflore (Nov 7, 2011)

Granted, but now he stalks you.

I wish I had my dream zombie survival safehouse.


----------



## person66 (Nov 7, 2011)

Granted, but it is currently occupied by a hoard of zombies

I wish I could fly


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 7, 2011)

Granted, but you can fly for a few minutes at a time.

I wish I got a hug.


----------



## person66 (Nov 7, 2011)

granted, but it is from a cactus. Ouch.

I wish I had a cactus


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Granted, you use it to murder people

I wish for a superhero that powers up with sandwiches and spare change~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

Granted, but it's you. 

I wish to travel across the land.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 8, 2011)

Granted, but you are forced to search far and wide 

I wish for cake


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

Granted, but it's a lie.

I wish for pie.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 8, 2011)

Granted, you get the number.

I wish people here could properly pronounce "et cetera"


----------



## haflore (Nov 9, 2011)

Granted, but everyone stops using it.

I wish I had some chocolate.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 9, 2011)

Granted, you get it from a zombie~

I wish to farm yogurt from zombies~


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 11, 2011)

Granted but you fart so toxic you became a zombie yourself

I wish this smile72 guy would stop posting crap on GBAtemp?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

Granted, but now you are banned

I wish to be banned


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)

Granted, but I also get banned.

I wish to ban.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

Granted, you ban me... again

I wish for pinkie pie to ban me~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted, but it's actually celestia.

I wish someone divided by zero.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted, but it's so painful that it's impossible to define. ;O;

I wish somebody would multiply me by zero.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted, but you become nothing.

I wish this thread divided by zero.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted, but this thread is already so undefined that dividing by zero made no difference.

I wish somebody divided the Internet by zero.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted, but now the internet doesn't exist.

I wish for everything to be divided by zero.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted, but now nothing exists.

I wish for everything to be added by one.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted, but it's still undefined.

I wish for the square root of -1.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted, i

I wish for irony


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted, but it produced something imaginary. /:

I wish everything was imaginary.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted, but now we cease to exist.

I wish for existence.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted, but the only existence became imaginary.

I wish for something real.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted, but you never find out what~

I wish I knew more languages~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted, but the only words you know are insults. 

I wish I knew why I am taking 3 languages in school.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted, but the answer leaves you dissatisfied.

I wish to force everyone in to learning multiple languages


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted, but they never really learn anything other than insults.

I wish to learn more languages.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted, but everyone stops using the ones you begin learning.

I wish I could go through a month without saying a single word to anyone


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted, you must now spend a month ON THE MOOOOOOOOOON!!!

I wish for the moon to crash into the earth.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted, but 72 hours remain~

I wish for an ocarina that allows me to travel back in time ad nausea in an attempt to stop the moon from falling


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted, but it's a fake. ;O;

I wish for a p1ngponged internet. 


















;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted, but it bans me 

*;o;*

I wish to be banned by p1ngy~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted, but now he banned everyone from the internet.

I wish for ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted, you get o;o

I wish for two less eyes %_%


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted, you get %_

I wish for two less eyes ^ ^


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted

I wish for something completely the same... no, wait, never mind...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted

I wish for something completely the same... no, wait, never mind...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted

I wish for something completely the same... no, wait, never mind...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted

I wish for something completely the same... no, wait, never mind...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted

I wish for something completely the same... no, wait, never mind...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 12, 2011)

Granted, you get the same wish from your first post. Which is too long for me to go back into.

I wish people realize that sowing is the art towards prosperity.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

Granted, but they reap what they sow

I wish for an O


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

Granted, but the only O you get is the O in NO and ;O;

I wish for a (|)


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

(|)__;o;__(|) granted

I wish to pirate a pirate


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

Granted, but the only pirateable pirate were the pirates in "Imagine: Pirates" by Ubisoft

I wish to pirate you.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

Granted, you only pirate my words and nothing more.

I wish for a pony.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

Granted, you become a pony.

I wish for a pirate hat


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't want to be brony bait!!

I wish to be changed back!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

Granted, now you're a Canonbeat234.

I wish for Canonbeat234 to become a pony.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

Granted,

I wish to walk around REALLY slowly... with a whip... >_> through a giant castle... yep...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 13, 2011)

Granted, but you head over to s4mid4re's room with the whip you wished for. 

I wish for ponies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

Granted, you are now stuck in equestria~

I wish to be stuck forever in equestria~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 13, 2011)

Granted, but you must now speak with the royal "we."

I wish to turn on caps lock.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

WE APPROVE AND GRANT THINE WISH

WE WISH FOR JOYFULNESS!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 13, 2011)

GRANTED, BUT OUR JOY COMES AT THE EXPENSE OF OUR FELLOW SUBJECTS. :trollface:

WE WISH FOR MEGAPHONES.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

GRANTED

*WE WISH FOR MEGAPHONE DAY!!!*


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 13, 2011)

*GRANTED, BUT THIS FORCES US TO CHANGE OUR *
*FONT.*

*WE WISH FOR EVEN LARGER TEXT. ;O;*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

GRANTED, Now you can only type with your eyes closed.

I wish for someone know how to do this. (typed this with my eyes closed)


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 13, 2011)

GRANTED, BUT NOW EVERYONE KNOWS HOW TO DO IT.

WE WISH FOR VOICE LESSONS.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

*GRANTED, NOW YOU CAN ONLY SING IN A DEEP BASS VOICE THAT'S CAUSES A BROWN NOTE!*

*I WISH FOR 4CHAN TO BE OFF THE INTERNET FOREVER!!!*


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 13, 2011)

Granted, but you have to take it down personally.

I wish for unreadable text.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 13, 2011)

Granted, now I don't care what you typed anymore.

I wish for someone extremely funny right now.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted, I'm funny. See?

I wish my virginity back.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted, but you're now sterile and a boy.

I wish for hbgdrjgluhgrkjgjlkrglj and more wor 8u3408u 3m-t 8u-3mu8ny3 -v8ytnvn57tvtn98-v with a little bit of klsafkljfjklerkjlfejkjhrgjjkegkjnjngngjkgkjbg98w89fd9084f0943r90 without the mwel,fkejrfuo i3m 8u094m3c4um0-ru8-9rcm,3490u=v50u=93bv


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted hbgdrjgluhgrkjgjlkrglj wor 8u3408u 3m-t 8u-3mu8ny3 -v8ytnvn57tvtn98-vklsafkljfjklerkjlfejkjhrgjjkegkjnjngngjkgkjbg98w89fd9084f0943r90 

I wish for a banana


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted, now you're a ponanana.

I wish for 54ttu089v8uy245ubu4bu5809t42b5um824bu084utbu2845bt,48902bt,u0420u9tbu09,42tbu0940,9ub5t09u42tb0=9,2 without any 9's.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted 54ttu08v8uy245ubu4bu580t42b5um824bu084utbu2845bt,4802bt,u0420utbu0,42tbu040,ub5t0u42tb0=,2

I wish people could make better wishes...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

Graznted, you don't grant them any better.

I wish Sonic Generations had a secret video about Yugi Naka rage quitting from SEGA.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

granted, you get q34opur23j-r8ck0-kzsdm12304u8e4d9-m81c029rui123=-4890m230cr9 23r45123p4-m904-12dmx3-218n9xdfuinh3

I wish for my femininity back.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted, you have trisomy X

Time to get all serious... I wish Tess liked me


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted, however Tess only likes you at nighttime (8PM-10PM) then she starts hating you all over again.

I wish I have a freakin laptop and not come here to screw around.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Nov 14, 2011)

Fine! You get a laptop but no girls like you! Haha 

Uhm. I wish Tess liked me all the time.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted, but she gets more "clingy." 

I wish my computer would stop shutting off randomly.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted, but now it is haunted... LIKE MY IPOD 

i wish my ipod wasn't haunted D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted, but now everything else you own is haunted.

I wish my computer was haunted.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted, but it is haunted by a really well designed virus... almost like the kind you find in the movies 

I wish movies would stop doing that D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted. Now it's part of your daily life. 

I wish for a screamer.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted






I wish for control over the media


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted, everything is now censored. yay~

I wish for censorship.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted, now all text is invisible to prevent people from reading it

I wish for a cyanide capsule


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted, but you can't see it since it's invisible, like this text is.

I wish for visible text


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted, but now all wishes are stupid

I wish for stupid


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted, you're stupid.

I WISH Tess was clingy :]


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted, but...not in a good way. 

I wish for more stupid.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Derr NO YOU!!! 

I wish for more stupid


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Nov 14, 2011)

herp durr derp


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted, you are now herp durr derp!

I wish I accidentally you.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted, but I think you accidentally a word.

I wish to accidentally everything.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted, but i help~

I wish to whole


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted, but I

I wish to


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted, but you wished for

I wish accidentally nothing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

accidently nothing


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted,


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted,


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted,


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Granville


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

Granite


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

GRANVILLE!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

Granite


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

GRANVILLE!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

And now i wish for something... different...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted.

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted, but you wished for something completely identical to something different, so.... O-O

I wish for something that is half identical.


----------



## alex_0706 (Nov 14, 2011)

granted you get a travistite male pirate avatar

i wish for a corupted wish


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted, but your wish is not granted.

I wish to create rain :/


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Nov 14, 2011)

Granted, it's purple rain.

I wish I wasn't sick :/


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 15, 2011)

granted, however the cure only lasts for a second.

I wish for a relationship with my mother.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 15, 2011)

Granted, you now have AIDs.



Spoiler







I wish I could fap on kawaii lolis.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 15, 2011)

Granted, you mutate into pedobear

I wish to be, the very best, like no one ever was~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Granted, but you'll get pwned by Gary MOTHERFUCKING Oak!

I wish for PETA to strip for charity


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

Granted, they strip the hides of animals in the most painful possible way...

I wish more people know about the OTHER PETA...
People for the Eating of Tasty Animals...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 16, 2011)

Granted, it is officially a holiday to celebrate PETA Day, in which people start eating tasty animals.

I wish they are successful


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 16, 2011)

Granted, but now PETA takes over PETA. 

I wish for people to eat more tasty animals.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 16, 2011)

Granted, it is now considered a felony to not eat a tasty animal on every meal, on every day.

I wish Mario would bring us more tanooki fur for the upcoming winter.


----------



## YetoJesse (Nov 16, 2011)

Granted, but you transform and not knowing how to use it you fly up and up and up into the cold and lonesome sky...

I wish there would be snow in the summer -.-' and I mean real snow in real summer... F the musquitos!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 16, 2011)

Granted, but you don't like your new job at the Amundsen–Scott South Pole Station (okay, technically it snows rarely there, but still: no mosquitos!)

I wish I knew the absolute truth, and that nothing horrible is going to happen to me!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Granted, nothing happens to you at all.

I wish see fluttershy to be a dominatrix.i


----------



## YetoJesse (Nov 16, 2011)

Grant but she kills you and every time she brings you back to life, you here the same words over and over >< "Pipiru piru piru pipiru pi!!!"

I wish that everyone thing I buy is half the price.. everything and only for me! ^^


----------



## xalphax (Nov 16, 2011)

Granted, but now you also only get half the quality.

I wish that nobody gets hurt!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Granted but that will mean each time a person almost gets hurt. A piano falls on you for the fun of it.

I wish MLP will stop being cute and start becoming sexy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

Granted, your mind forces you to instantly rule 34 every pony pic you see~

I wish for pepper~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Granted but now you have to deal with Pepper Ann.

I wish for coconuts.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 17, 2011)

Granted, but you don't know how to crack them open.

I wish for a distraction.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 17, 2011)

Granted but Luna returns with vengeance and you fell for the trip!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 17, 2011)

I wish you made a wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 17, 2011)

Granted, but it doesn't print paper.

I wish for the ability to stop time.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Nov 17, 2011)

Granted, but you stop along with time so it's as if time never stopped. (what if this actually already happens and we just don't know it o.o)

I wish... uhm... for Skyrim.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 17, 2011)

Granted, but you are forever attacked by dragons.

I wish my cat was immortal D:


----------



## person66 (Nov 17, 2011)

Granted, but it runs away and you never see it again.

I wish my dog was immortal


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Granted, but now it prints paper.

I wish to print paper.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

Granted, but you accidentally while printing paper.

I wish I could fap on REAL lolis.... printed on paper.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

Granted, but lolis dont print paper

I wish i could build a tree out of printed paper


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

Granted, but somebody will cut down that tree and make paper, and somebody will wish to build a tree out of that printed paper, which will be cut down by somebody to make paper, but then somebody will wish to build a tree with that paper, then somebody cuts the tree made out of paper and.... O-O

I wish I could fertilize soil with my sperm, so that there are more trees.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 18, 2011)

Granted, but they are crazy trees, looking a lot like you...

I really wish that you were smaller
Not just small but really really short
So I could put you in my pocket
And carry you around all day


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

Granted, but you we're arrested for carrying a loli around... making her do naughty stuff, in your pocket...  

I wish I could annihilate the US congress with my radioactive sperm.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)

Granted, but you are now innert

I wish it didn't make a bit of difference~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

Granted, but the difference eventually became the cause of WWIII.

I wish I could be Hitler in WWIII. =D


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)

Granted D: but I play the role of Dr.Strangelove~

I wish to ride a A-bomb~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Granted, but you didn't see the H-bomb coming after you.

I wish Frozen stop giving me ' oxygen' tanks.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Here, have an oxygen tank 

I wish for more oxygen tanks D:


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Granted but they now have your scent.

I wish for Frozen to stop s4mid4re from being a girl.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

Granted, I became a women. 

I wish Canonbeat234 would acknowledge me as female...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Granted ._. but only in his dreams~

i wish to destroy my dream!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

Granted, you don't have a dream now. ;_;

I wish Canonbeat234 would acknowledge me as a female IRL


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Granted but then he realizes that you'y are a boy.

I wish for frozen.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi~

I wish for myself


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

Granted but Frozen is now fighting with herself.

I wish Frozen can to be understandable about her age.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Nov 23, 2011)

Granted, but your wish can not to be understandable.

I wish for all to go well tomorrow with Tess...


----------



## kevan (Nov 23, 2011)

Granted, but you fuck it up the day after .
*Hippy Voice* I wish for all my problems to go away, man.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Nov 23, 2011)

kevan said:


> *Hippy Voice* I wish for all my problems to go away,* man.*


Fixed.

Granted, but, TWO CAN PLAY THAT GAME! You get even more problems the next day! Ha 

I wish for... tomorrow to come quicker.


----------



## kevan (Nov 23, 2011)

Thankyou for fixing it~~~ 

Granted but school is cancelled 
I wish for food D:


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Nov 23, 2011)

Granted, but you're still hungry >

I wish for ideas as to what I should ask for for Christmas.


----------



## kevan (Nov 23, 2011)

Granted but they are horrible ideas.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh, okay.

I wish that you made a wish... ha.


----------



## kevan (Nov 23, 2011)

Granted but... DAMNIT!
I wish that you didn't mindfuck me.


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 23, 2011)

Granted but you are left so confused you are now a zombie

I wish for US PSN available for my PAL PSP. Xenogears, chrono cross, parasite eve, me want! Also sick of the cropped screen for us. FUCK.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 23, 2011)

Granted but PSN is down and discontinue the games.

I wish for better service on my smartphone.


----------



## YetoJesse (Nov 23, 2011)

Granted, you get an entire helpdesk crew holding your hand while going to the toilet -.-' ask them aaaall your questions..

I wish I had the phone I wanted... *sigh*


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 23, 2011)

Granted, you get it without a battery or charger.

I wish to find meaning in the meaningless~

Oh wait: there it is~
*meaning*less


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

Granted, you now know what the suffix 'less' means.

I wish to find the philosophy of life.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 23, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Granted, you now know what the suffix 'less' means.
> 
> I wish to find the philosophy of life.


Wish granted, but you get tentacle grape everyday. 

Wish my wish wouldn't get corrupted.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

Granted, I will not corrupt your wish... but since I granted your wish by not corrupting your wish, I have corrupted your wish, which in actuality, I haven't corrupted your wish... 

Now that I have learned about the philosophy of life (), I now wish for the philosophy of love.


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 23, 2011)

You may learn it. But you will be repulsive and forever alone.

I wish for an uncorruptable wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 23, 2011)

Granted, but nothig is suspected

i wish for nothig to be everythig's evil sibling


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

Granted, but now, we have a world full of evil siblings.

I wish all of my evil siblings were female lolis.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 23, 2011)

Granted, but now they have pingases.

I wish lolis have never existed.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

Granted, they never exist in the 2D world; instead, they exist in the 3D world. 

I wish the above was totally true.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 23, 2011)

Granted, but they have these huge eyes that looks like they are falling out from their sockets.

I wish this was fake.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

Granted, they don't have huge eyes that look like they are falling out from their sockets.

Instead, they look [censored] and [censored].


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 24, 2011)

Not granted due to lack of wishing.


I wish for a brand new car.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

Granted. It's also a magnet for bird poop.

I wish to print paper while suspecting nothig.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 24, 2011)

Granted but the paper suspect you to print something else besides them.

I wish for lolis to attack s4mid4re!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

Granted, they're graping me... badly. 

I wish the lolis grape me... the manly me!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

Granted, they would grape you if you had a manly you. 

I wish for something to explode.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 24, 2011)

Granted but they turn into shotas once they grape your manhood.

I wish for anime to disappear forever.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

Granted, but so does the internet.

I wish to do an internet.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

Granted, you made... babies with the Internet

I wish anime was reality.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

Granted, but now you have to wear a bright orange costume forever.

I wish for nothing to happen.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 24, 2011)

Granted but your paper suspected something.

I wish people to listen to dubstep everyday.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

Granted, nothig is happening anymore.

I wish nothig was everythig.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

Granted, but everythig becomes nothig.

I wish for nothig to become paper.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 24, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> Granted but now we have to write on rock.
> 
> I wish people to listen to dubstep everyday.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

Granted, people listened to them, but didn't like them, (magically) causing an uproar in loli fetishes.

I wish the above were true!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 24, 2011)

Granted but the fans of dubstep cause a war between them and loli fans.

I wish for more episodes of perfect hair forever.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

Grasnted, but you begin to print paper.

I wish to print nothig.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

Granted, but you printed everythig instead.

I wish to not print.


----------



## TwistedBlizzard (Nov 24, 2011)

Granted but you still ran out of ink
I wish for life to be simple


----------



## kevan (Nov 24, 2011)

Granted but death is complicated 
I wish for this wish to not be corrupted


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

Granted, I grant your incorruptible wish without corrupting it.

I wish not printing paper became illegal.


----------



## kevan (Nov 24, 2011)

Granted but printing becomes illegal
I wish that s4mid4re was my father


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

Granted, but who's my wife? 

I wish my wife to be a loli.


----------



## kevan (Nov 24, 2011)

Granted and she is the sexiest loli ever...
Wait I didn't even corrupt the wish 
Oh well sexy loli mother here I come 
I wish that my sexy loli mother would come into my room every night


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

Granted, but I'll give her a spanking for leaving the kitchen. 

... 

... 

I wish my wife would go to your room every single night.


----------



## kevan (Nov 24, 2011)

Granted but you have to come in as well 
I wish that these wishes would have less


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

Granted 

I wish my loli wife would fellatio on me.


----------



## kevan (Nov 24, 2011)

Granted... but I don't know what that means 
I wish I knew what it meant


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

Granted 

I wish my loli wife doesn't feel bad about my spankings.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 24, 2011)

kevan said:


> Granted... but I don't know what that means
> I wish I knew what it meant



Granted, but I'll only link you to Google instead.

I wish for you to know the meaning of every word.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

Granted







I wish the same for my loli wife


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 24, 2011)

Granted but she speaks in tongues.

I wish that anime never have been invited.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

Granted, but invented invited where? 
_* look over your post_

I wish anime becomes the ultimate form of everythig.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted but now you have to deal with subplots and plotholes.

I wish for lolis to attack cats.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted, I'm a cat, so the lolis graped me violently. 

I wish I were a cat forever.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted but now you're a moewth.

I wish to have friends.


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted but they hate you 
I wish that daddy would get me out of class next period


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted, you spoiled child. Somebody needs a spanking~ 

I wish I had my whip with me


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted... I don't want to corrupt this wish because I  whippings 
I wish that you whipped me


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted, but your mom is mad at me. 

I wish my wife to love me again!


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted... and she will make love to you while I watch 
I wish that you don't make me join in


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted, you're at your friend's house, having a great time.

I wish I have an even greater time with my wife.


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted... as long as it is my girlfriends house


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted, you can have your time with your gf, while I do with my wife.


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

I grant your grant.

Now I can haz fun with my wife.


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted
 Daddy be careful with mummy. She is bery fragile


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted
Yeah, maybe she's too loli 

But still, I wish she'll let me do her extra hard.


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted, as long as you fix her up afterwards 
I wish that time will go faster so I can actually see Maddy


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted, but you'll have to ask ProtoKun7 for that... 

I wish that I could see ProtoKun7 and arrange that, ASAP


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted...
I wish that he says yes


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted, he is going to speed up time for us! \(^-^)/

I wish we're prepared... for fun


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted 
I wish you had Skype... (that won't get granted will it D


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted, but now you use it to talk to everyone BUT your gf

I wish I had a stick of dynamite


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted but I shove it up your *** for making it so I can't talk to Maddy


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted

I wish you'd stick it up me and threaten to kill me if I don't do as you tells me to!


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted 
I wish that these awkard conversations never stop


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted, they stop when you turn around 

I wish to lie in my post


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted, but african orphans die thanks to you D:
I wish FI wasn't such a killer :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted  but I start killing more~

I wish i could get over my addiction of killing things~


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted but instead you slowly torture things.
I wish that...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted  i slowly torture Maddy 

I wish I could do something better with my time


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted but you're procrastinating right now.

I wish Frozen understands that being a female doesn't mean you can't be dominate.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted  but I already knew that so your wish is moot

I wish for an ungodly sharp muramasa~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted, here it is.... but I shall slay you with it before giving it to you! 

I wish Narayan-sama hates Frozen!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

*cuts you down with old muramasa*
Granted, but he still loves FrozenIndignation 

I wish for nara-kun to love frozen~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted, but he loves me more! 

I wish I can slay you with this Muramasa SDHC v2.0 3DS Compatible!!

....


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted, you can slay me with it, but you can never hit my with it... and worst of all: IT WONT WORK WITH LATEST 3DS UPDATE!!! 

I wish the "Muramasa SDHC v2.0 3DS Compatible" could get an update to bypass the latest 3DS firmware T_T


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted, but the updater bricked my Muramasa SDHC v2.0 3DS Compatible!! ;O;

I wish I had a decent and legit one that works on the latest 3ds firmware... ;_;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted, but the build of the card forces the micro sd to protrude about a half a centimeter outside the Muramasa SDHC v2.0 3DS Compatible.

I wish they could release a new version without that defect T_T


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted, but the contact issue on the Muramasa Gold SDXC v3.0 4DSiXL Compatible was so severe that It never succeeded.

I wish they could release a new version without that defect T^T


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted, but the freezing issues on the Muramasa Platinum SDXXXC v4.0 6DSiXLite Compatible were so severe that it never succeeded.

I wish they could release a new version without that defect T_T


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted, but the price of the Muramasa Promethium SDXZC v5.0 8DSiXLiteMicro Compatible were so high that it never succeeded.

I wish they could make it cost less T^T


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted, but they stop the production of "Muramasa Promethium SDXZC v5.0 8DSiXLiteMicro Compatible"

I wish to get my hands on one T_T


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted, but you found out about a Muramasa Ununoctium SDXYZC vFinal ∞DSiXLiteMicroPocket Compatible in production!!

I wish I had one of those.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted, but you lose all connections/interactions with lolis... all!!!!

I wish loli didn't = automated provocative pics of little kids since loli characters can be adult or child porn because honestly those didn't go together to
some people...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted, but it's already granted.... there are kawaii lolis as well as provocative lolis; the majority are provocative, but not all.

I wish people would get this


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted, but the world stops being as fun to troll |:1

I wish for a big muffin :3


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted, but the muffin is burnt.

I wish my wish was corrupted.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh and btw, I neve automatically post provocative loli pics. NEVER! >:3


----------



## TwistedBlizzard (Nov 25, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Granted, but the muffin is burnt.
> 
> I wish my wish was corrupted.


Granted but the Microsoft Office paper-clip pops up and says " it looks like your wish got corrupted - let me fix that for you"

I wish that i had a wish to wish so that my wish could be corrupted


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 25, 2011)

Granted, however the wish you have just wished a while ago is now corrupted by the wish you just had wished.

I wish to have a Nintendo 3DS and not feel that's it going to be sitting inside my room for months.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

False, you already have one and it's shitting in your room for months.

I wish I had a 3ds ;_;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

Granted, you submerge it in water

I wish for a fluttershy plushie~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 27, 2011)

Granted but vanishes each time you try to find it.

I wish for the internet to be real.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

Granted, but you become a meme.

I wish to do a barrel roll, and no one is going to stop me!!!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 27, 2011)

Granted but now you just a freaking katarami.

I wish for money and lots of it!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

Granted, but its used to print paper.

I wish nothig could print paper


----------



## TwistedBlizzard (Nov 27, 2011)

Granted but everything prints wood

I wish I could get away from Felixstowe


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 27, 2011)

Granted but now you have to deal with me 

I wish for something that doesn't involve psysics


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

Granted, you fall from a... err... but I punch you in the face... huh... T_T corrupting wishes without the use of physics is hard... You get hit by a book which moments prior was experiencing projectile moti- SCREW THIS!!! You die. T_T

I wish I had less reliance on physics~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

Granted, you kill him with Hydrogen Monoxide.


I wish I could drown in CH5(NH2)3CHOCOOH


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 27, 2011)

Granted but wtf is that?!

I wish for Frozen to show us her dark fantasies.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

...if she does, you will be the subject. You wouldn't want that if only you knew...

I want the postman to kindly bring me the Pandora battery, memory stick and headsets I ordered 3 days ago.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 27, 2011)

Granted but he gives you in exchange to do his job for those three weeks.

I wish Foxi will be as mean as VA.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Granted, if only VA was mean.
Also, CH5(NH2)3CHOCOOH is semen. 

I wish to soak s4mid4re in (NH2)2CO + H2O.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ninja... >> Granted, but S4mid4re immediatelly bites off your soaker.

I wish the store was still open, I need a Red Bull. >>


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 28, 2011)

Granted but you can only buy monster.

I wish for the plot device to never exist inside a Zelda game.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 28, 2011)

Granted, the plot is now ten times as long and significantly less interesting.

I wish for cupcakes...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 29, 2011)

Granted play with my cupcake!

I wish for Sonic games to have secrets about ruleyd stuff.


----------



## TwistedBlizzard (Nov 29, 2011)

Granted but sonic becomes strangely boring to play

I wish I didn't have to do coursework


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 30, 2011)

Granted but this week you have a quiz on that coursework.

I wish shrinking rays were real.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 30, 2011)

Granted, but you will never lay your hands on one.

I wish to print combustible lemons. (lolwut)


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 30, 2011)

Granted but they explode after they get printed out.

I wish to see MLP right now.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 30, 2011)

Granted, but you have to search for it. 

I wish for a better laptop to replace this crappy shitbrick.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Nov 30, 2011)

Granted, you get a Mac... ha.

I wish I didn't have to go to school tomorrow.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 30, 2011)

Granted, but now you have to go to school on the weekends. 


Bobbyloujo said:


> you get a Mac


That's still better than my laptop... D:

I wish I could take a week off from school...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 30, 2011)

Granted, your school burns down.

I wish I knew how my right hand ended up covered in blood


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 1, 2011)

Granted it was touching your cycle?

I wish anime to add random internet memes.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 1, 2011)

Granted, now we see a lot of POMF=3's in loli hentai anime. 

I wish for MOAR!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 1, 2011)

Granted but the later episodes contains heavy pics about shotas.

I wish s4mid4re stop with his addiction about lolis.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 1, 2011)

Granted, I stopped, but couldn't resist and came back--worse than ever. 

I wish Canonbeat would stop criticizing lolis and me. D:


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 1, 2011)

Granted but the great power old justice converts him too be more diligent of fighting against lolis and junk that is not cool.

I wish Zelda from skyward sword stop being a freaking tease.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 1, 2011)

Granted, but instead of Zelda you get a game where you have to save a macho hairy guy that will love you instead of princess Zelda. >3

I wish I had more milk... (Literally milk, I finished all the cartons of milk I had)


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

Granted, it is sour...

I wish for endless insanity~


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Dec 1, 2011)

Granted, but you are killed by it.
I wish........


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2011)

{{}}


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 1, 2011)

Granted, but you get zombies falling from the sky instead. =O

I wish I had more rpgs to play..


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

Granted, you get an infinite supply of terrible RPGs

I wish to shuffle~


----------



## duel (Dec 4, 2011)

Granted, you are condemned to play Shuffleboard for an eternity.

I wish I had some delicious doughnuts.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

Granted, they rotted your teeth and made you fat! D:

I wish GBATemp wouldn't make me do hw at 3:00am :x


----------



## duel (Dec 4, 2011)

Granted, thanks to GBATemp your homework now starts at 4am. Enjoy.

I wish that something nice would happen for someone.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 4, 2011)

duel said:


> Granted, thanks to GBATemp your homework now starts at 4am. Enjoy.
> 
> I wish that something nice would happen for someone.


Granted, but you have no idea who it happened to and if it actually happened.

I wish I was in a girl's body for a day.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

Granted, all her bones are broken and you lay in hospital all day.

I wish to be able to break people's bones... for science!!!


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 4, 2011)

Granted you die and reincarnate into a hammer

I wish for shit nuggets in a plate


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

Granted, they are superglued to the aforementioned plate

I wish for plato


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Granted, socrates.

I wish my teacher didn't assign two more essays right after one was due... D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

Granted, she assigns three~

I wish they would accept ponies as essays :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Granted, but now they'll accept ponies for everything. 

I wish for a pony.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

Granted, its celestia

I wish for a pony


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Granted, it's spike. 

wait...


Spoiler: 













I wish spike was a pony.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

Granted, but he becomes best pony

I wish for a different best pony


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Granted, it's rarity.

I wish for 10 minutes of rarity whining loudly.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Dec 6, 2011)

Granted, it's not 10 minutes and it's german.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ7XCp45AsQ

I wish people had morals :[


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 6, 2011)

Granted, people have morals that are totally immoral. =D

I wish for moar.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Granted, mortar. 

I wish for less.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 6, 2011)

Granted, there's moar of less, thus there's moar.

I wish for even moar.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

Granted, you get maor

I wish for moor


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Granted, you get "more." 

I wish for nothig.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

Granted, you get his evil brother; Everythig

I wish to uncover the mystery of printing paper


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Dec 6, 2011)

Granted, it opens a whole new world of even more complex mysteries.

I wish people were smart >.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 6, 2011)

Granted, now excuse me, I gotta find what in the fucking heck the amount, in grams, of Barium Hydroxide is required to make a 1.00m aqueous solution.

I wish somebody knew the answer!! ;O;


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 6, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Granted, now excuse me, I gotta find what in the fucking heck the amount, in grams, of Barium Hydroxide is required to make a 1.00m aqueous solution.
> 
> I wish somebody knew the answer!! ;O;



M = mol / lt

you just need 1 mol of Barium Hydroxide ( Ba(OH)2 )

Ba = 137g
O = 16g
H = 1g

1 mol of Ba(OH)2 = 137 + 2x(16 + 1) = 171g

So... you need dissolve 171g Barium Hydroxide in 1lt of water

Now I wish u to thank me


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 7, 2011)

Granted, thank you~ 

I wish he gets more thanks for that~


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 7, 2011)

Granted, but he only gets 0.00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000[...]0001 more thanks for that.

I wish for 1000 more wishes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 7, 2011)

Granted... none of them are granted

I wish for a wish to wish a wish so i can wish while i wish but i really wanna wish so i guess i need a wish to wish first


----------



## TwistedBlizzard (Dec 7, 2011)

Granted but the wish you wished so you could wish while you wished but you really wanted to wish so you guessed you needed a wish to wish gets corrupted! Grammar is gonna be the death of me!

I wish to corrupt the wish FrozenIndignation wished so they could wish while they wished but they really wanted to wish so they guessed they needed a wish to wish first.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 8, 2011)

Granted, your wish to corrupt the wish FrozenIndignation wished so they could wish while they wished but they really wanted to wish so they guessed they needed a wish to wish first was granted, but you realized that you wished so you could wish while you wished but you really wanted to wish so you guessed you needed a witness to grant your wish so that you can wish to wish first.

I wish to corrupt the wish FrozenIndignation wished so they could wish while they wished but they really wanted to wish so they guessed they needed a wish to wish first was granted, but you realized that you wished so you could wish while you wished but you really wanted to wish so you guessed you needed a witness to grant your wish so that you can wish to wish first, but I realized that I wished so I could wish while I wished but I really wanted to wish so I guessed I needed a witness to grant my wish so that I can wish to wish first.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 8, 2011)

Granted, but tl;dr

I wish for something completely identical


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 8, 2011)

Granted, tl;dr

tl;dr


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 8, 2011)

tl;dr


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 8, 2011)

;


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Dec 9, 2011)

tl;dr


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 9, 2011)

tl;dr


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 9, 2011)

Granted.

I wish I could enjoy the MK7 multiplayer... I either can't connect most of the time or I disconnect while playing a match...


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 9, 2011)

​


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Dec 9, 2011)

Granted.
I wish s4mid4re would break their iPod.


----------



## TwistedBlizzard (Dec 9, 2011)

Granted but one mysteriously turns up in the mail.

I wish to have my soul back.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 9, 2011)

Granted, but it its a corrupt soul

I wish for lemons


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 9, 2011)

Granted, you die from vitamin c.

I wish for coffee.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 9, 2011)

Granted, its decaffeinated.

I wish for a rainbow factory... where your fears and horrors come true... and where not a single soul gets through...


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Dec 10, 2011)

Granted, you now have to deal with the great responsibility.

I wish... I could get past the part in Limbo that I'm stuck at.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)

Granted :/ but you realize what stupid little thing you were overlooking...

I wish I could be stuffed enough to replay Limbo :/


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 10, 2011)

Granted, you are stuffed enough to be a work of..









I wish my graphic card could run The Witcher 2..


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Dec 10, 2011)

Granted, but it explodes on startup. 
I wish for the dfhhhh.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 11, 2011)

Granted but that doesn't make sense. 

I wish for rule 34 stop reaping away my childhood.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Dec 13, 2011)

Granted, it rapes you instead.



koimayeul said:


>



I wish I could see this image D:


----------



## YetoJesse (Dec 14, 2011)

Granted, but then you got an arrow in your knee...

I wish for more meme's on this forum...


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 15, 2011)

Granted, but you take an arrow to the knee

I wish for a long rainbow


----------



## TwistedBlizzard (Dec 15, 2011)

Granted but it's coming out of the back end of Nyan Cat
I wish for ginger people


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 16, 2011)

Granted, but they are zombies

I wish for a fountain of information, that takes 3 days to clean.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 17, 2011)

Granted but the information that has been saved was about 'How to dodge rain' and 'Stuff relating to ponies and madness'

I wish for the MLP to be about food and politics.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 17, 2011)

Granted: but just like anything else that revolves around food and politics: it becomes a show about people complaining about their cyclical and endless problems and discontentment.

I wish I could stop being so cynical :/


----------



## kevan (Dec 17, 2011)

Granted but instead you become a pony... 
I wish that... muffins


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 18, 2011)

kevan said:


> Granted but instead you become a pony...
> I wish that... muffins


Granted, Cupcakes.

I wish I could find my 3DS intact and playable and within my reach...


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

Granted, but every game you play freezes after 10 minutes

I wish i could live in a freezer :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

Granted, but it gets too hot in there.

I wish to live in a furnace.


----------



## YetoJesse (Dec 18, 2011)

Granted, how long does it take for a human body to turn into ash?... I hope you rented it, but no...

I wish... for...A... Lag-reducing.... Patch... For my Best-Friend's... PS3... So... We can play... SKYRIM.... normally....


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 18, 2011)

YetoJesse said:


> Granted, how long does it take for a human body to turn into ash?... I hope you rented it, but no...
> 
> I wish... for...A... Lag-reducing.... Patch... For my Best-Friend's... PS3... So... We can play... SKYRIM.... normally....


Granted, now the game runs at 600FPS

I wish I didn't have to work today


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Dec 18, 2011)

Granted, you're fired.
I wish that I had a contra game.


----------



## haflore (Dec 18, 2011)

Granted, it's a Virtual Boy exclusive.

I wish I had a Evil Lair.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

Granted, its filled with ponies

I wish for an evil lair filled with ponies


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

Granted, you are its only inhabitant. 

I wish to double the fun.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

Granted, but the scary butt fun has been doubled :/

I wish for the merriment to experience an increase of two-fold.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

Granted, but I reduce it by one half. 

I wish that we still used the royal canterlot voice.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

Granted, 

*WE WISH FOR FUS RO DAH!!!*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 19, 2011)

darkbuster412 said:


> Granted, you're fired.
> I wish that I had a contra game.


 I actually got fired today...
YOU BASTARD!


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Dec 19, 2011)

Granted, the ponies eat politicians.

I wish I could bring my dog back to life


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 19, 2011)

Granted, but he dies again... :<

I wish my mom would stop spanking my ass.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 19, 2011)

Granted but now she decides to shrink you to do 'other' things to you. 

I wish people on here understands that Christmas isn't about commericialism.


----------



## YetoJesse (Dec 19, 2011)

Granted, now everyone pees their pants and go to bed before 8PM so that santa can come and give them giftz :3

I wish someone could give me a nice Laptop with windows 7/XP so I can do my study next year -.-'


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 19, 2011)

Granted, it keeps overheating

I wish i could force a world in which everyone is productive.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 20, 2011)

Granted! Now the government is useless to control the oppressed.

I wish girls would be as open minded as the menu in a buffet.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Dec 21, 2011)

Granted, all they think about is food 

I wish Christmas break would come sooner.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 21, 2011)

Bobbyloujo said:


> Granted, all they think about is food
> 
> I wish Christmas break would come sooner.


Granted, it's here (and been here since Friday  ) for others but not for you.

I wish there were no such thing as stupidity.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 26, 2011)

Granted! Now if someone does something completely the opposite of brillance, we call it 'Genius'!

I wish for this country to help their people and not 'third' countries!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Granted, if only our government gave a rat's ass about us.

I wish I had a fuck to give. Someone stole mine... D:


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 27, 2011)

Granted, you got a gift : a PONY FLESHLIGHT
now give that fuck 

I wish for no more weeboooooos


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

Granted, but now japanese is the only known language

I wish for muffin.gif


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Granted, muffins.gif






I wish for


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

Granted 





I wish for


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Granted





I wish for


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

Granted


Spoiler












I wish for


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Granted.





I wish for


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

Granted, but you get





I wish for


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Granted, but





I wish for


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

Granted, but i distract you with





I wish for something cute~


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Granted.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALufiFp2Zvk

I wish for randomness.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

Granted


Spoiler: I blame chikaku for this



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOsrPqYPauc



I wish to never speak of that again.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Granted, but now you... 





I wish for caps lock.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

GRANTED





WE WISH FOR THE FUN TO EXPERIENCE AN INCREASE OF TWO-FOLD


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Granted, doubled butt fun! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etaIaVgTmAg

I wish to hurl a cake.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

Granted, but it results in a cake to the knee joke.

I wish to play skyrim without getting bored.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Granted, but you must first take an arrow to the knee. 

I wish I didn't get screwed over so much by random green shells...One set me back all the way to 6th. D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

Granted, you spend much of your time perfecting geometry.

I wish these were the only elements I had to memorize


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Granted. Consequently, chemistry got even more complicated. 

I wish for something explosive.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

Granted





I wish for tasty muffin


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Granted





I wish to troll.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

Granted





I wish for this


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Granted, but first, I must shove you into a washing machine.

I wish for tables to be flipped.


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 27, 2011)

Granted, you do oui-ja and talk to spirit of Michael Jackson.

He ask you, who's bad.. i wish to know too!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Granted. You will spend your entire life searching for an answer. 

I wish for nothig.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 28, 2011)

Granted, you get his evil brother, everythig

I wish for an earthig


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

Granted, but 

I wish I had a luna launcher. :/


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 28, 2011)

Granted, but it turns out to be the launcher for THIS kind of Luna.

I wish I had an uncorruptable corruptable.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 28, 2011)

Granted, but its fallen under your couch. 

I wish for something collapsible.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

Granted, but...it's the moon. 

I wish for the moon to explode.


----------



## haflore (Dec 28, 2011)

Granted, but it's Titan.

I wish to converse with Morgan Webb.


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 28, 2011)

Granted but he/she communicate through 4chan irc and you get IP perma banned by your network provider

I wish for lasagna and a glass of rose wine


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 31, 2011)

Granted, Garfield eats it right it all :/

I wish for something unexpected


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 31, 2011)

Spoiler



[titleURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







I wish for derpy being derpy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 31, 2011)

Spoiler: Derp?











I wish for luna to have a wonderful time.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 31, 2011)

Spoiler: Granted. Now go on, play with her!











I wish for something less creepy. D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 31, 2011)

YAY  I WUBS IT!!! *hugs the cute thing you posted
... err...
Granted: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish to be trapped in the moon for a 1000 years


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 31, 2011)

Granted, but I has no cannon.

I wish for a banana bag.


----------



## DeadLocked (Dec 31, 2011)

Granted, but it's full of human bananas (genitals)

I wish for world peace and global economic equality


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 31, 2011)

Granted. Peace and equality comes to a world in another dimension.

I wish for another week of winter break. >.>


----------



## DeadLocked (Dec 31, 2011)

#1 You've taken that away from our world, how cruel

#2 Granted, but you spend it with a broken arm and man flu

I wish the next pokémon game in the main series on 3DS is fully rendered models and no sprites are ever again used.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 31, 2011)

Granted, its release will be delayed a countless number of times.

I wish for nothing to happen.


----------



## plasma (Jan 1, 2012)

Granted but everything you dont want , happens

I wish for a Unicorn.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 1, 2012)

Granted. Unfortunately, I couldn't find you one, so here's a delightful picture of a cute little bunny instead.





I wish for an internet.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 2, 2012)

Granted, 



Spoiler: but you are all liek











I wish for something predictable


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 2, 2012)

Granted. Nothig happened. ;O;

I wish for something completely different.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 3, 2012)

Granted.

I wish for something identical.


----------



## ZeroLimits (Jan 6, 2012)

Granted. But your mind exploded when you got the chance to see it.

I wish for something, rather magical.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 6, 2012)

Granted.
But you'll be trapped inside your magical "dream" forever without knowing that you're dreaming or have the ability to wake up.

I wish for.
A pile of waffles ;D


----------



## Deleted member 282441 (Jan 8, 2012)

You got the stack of waffles! *cue Zelda treasure music*
But they're burnt.

I wish I could drink all the water I wanted.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jan 8, 2012)

Granted, you get water intoxication.

I wish the speaker on my GBC would magically start working again.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Granted, but you remove all the dust in the headphone jack

I wish to become even more insane :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Granted, here's a cup of coffee (with extra sugar).

I wish this book would read and annotate itself... :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Granted, but it also sets itself on fire

I wish I could travel through time without leaving all that weird sticky time residue...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Granted, but you get covered in s4mid4re's--
Ah, I rather not say it. 

I wish I didn't have such a perverted mind.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Granted  

I wish to know how to get more of the sticky white stuff in demon's souls :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Granted. It involves covering yourself in it first.  

I wish for something unrelated.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Granted :/ but why would i want to cover myself in it...  would it increase my magic attack by 120 just like when applied to my right hand weapon?

I wish for something insane and or trippy


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Granted. 






I wish for infinite muffins.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Granted





I wish to mine for fish


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Granted, but





I wish for luna to mine for fish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 10, 2012)

Granted, but she gets sent to the moon

I wish to do an internet


----------



## celcodioc (Jan 10, 2012)

Granted, but the Internet does you

I wish I could teleport anywhere.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 10, 2012)

Granted, but each time you do, you lose some of your sanity.

I wish I could make a wish


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 10, 2012)

Granted, but it won't come true.

I wish I wish I was a fish ;3


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 11, 2012)

Granted, but you cannot swim

I wish for a kitty


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 11, 2012)

Granted.
It will be me ;'D

I wish for my package to arrive unharmed.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 11, 2012)

Granted, but it does so in a few years.

I wish to experience the world if time were to stop...


----------



## Maav (Jan 11, 2012)

Granted, but you got bored too fast.

I wish I had something to do right now.


----------



## Mindzpeed (Jan 12, 2012)

Granted, but you didnt finised it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 12, 2012)

Granted, but you didnt finised it.


----------



## Maav (Jan 12, 2012)

Granted, but you didnt finised it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 12, 2012)

Granted, but you didnt finised it.


----------



## Maav (Jan 12, 2012)

Granted, but you didnt finised it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 12, 2012)

Granted, but you didnt finised it.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 12, 2012)

Not granted because you didn't wished something.

I wish that The Angry monkey show would come on telie.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 13, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Not granted because you didn't wished something.
> 
> I wish that The Angry monkey show would come on telie.


Granted, but it's full of ads.

I wish for a PSVita...


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 13, 2012)

Granted.
It won't ever work and any PSVita you'll get after it explodes and Sony goes bankrupt ;D

I wish for not having to get up early tomorrow.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 13, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Granted.
> It won't ever work and any PSVita you'll get after it explodes and Sony goes bankrupt ;D
> 
> I wish for not having to get up early tomorrow.


Granted, but when you try to get up you can't.

I wish my 3DS 'hack' actually worked


----------



## Maav (Jan 13, 2012)

Granted, but you messed up and bricked your 3DS.

I wish I had a unpoisoned, very tasty cookie. :3


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 13, 2012)

Granted, but it crumbles to pieces the instant you touch it.

I wish for a new phone


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jan 13, 2012)

Granted, but your service provider charges you $500/mo for the basic plan.

I wish for a working copy of SM3DL that won't brick my 3ds.


----------



## gorolink (Jan 13, 2012)

Granted, but instead a copy of Pilotwings do.

I wish that 6th generation Pokemons have not absurd designs.


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 14, 2012)

Granted, but they come out in the form of comic books.

I wish i would pee from my window with no fear of falling.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)

Granted, but the window is 1 by 1 cm2.

I wish to piss rainbow napalm.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Granted, but your p*nis couldn't handle it. :<

I wish I could launch unlimited amounts of impregnating juice.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)

Granted, but your p*nis explodes. 

I wish to be covered in


Spoiler



nothing.





Spoiler



;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Granted, but you are instead covered in nothig 

I wish to be covered in flame


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Jan 14, 2012)

Granted, but the flames are of a textual nature and are hurtful to your feelings not your body.

I wish that I had a cool asari chick to explore the universe with.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Granted, she is a head in a jar.

I wish for a jar of pickles ;O;


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Jan 14, 2012)

Granted but it comes with a complemetary rant from CWC and his hedgehog boys,,,,

I wish I had geass power.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Granted, it allows you to open pickle jars without any effort 

I wish someone could open this pickle jar


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Jan 14, 2012)

Granted but Its christian chandler.

I wish I had a robot to polish the floors for me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Granted, it keeps running into walls.

I wish for giant crabs with weak points on their backs...


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Jan 14, 2012)

Granted but you have neither lemon nor butter to eat said crab with.

I wish I had a rocketship so I could fly to the outer limits of existence.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Granted, you stop existing.

I wish for a pony plushie :3


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 14, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Granted, you stop existing.
> 
> I wish for a pony plushie :3



Granted, but it will be ugly and half burned

I wish for a incorruptible wish ;3


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Jan 14, 2012)

granted but you get nothing.

I wish for a happy world.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Granted, but you also get an ugly and half burned hello kitty plushie D:

I wish to go fix both plushies >_


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 14, 2012)

Granted, they will become indestructible and you'll have to collect them in your undies ;'D

I wish for a spare 360 HDD casing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Granted, its got an invader zim theme on it.

I wish my 360 would stop giving me rrod 
*turns off and on again*
:/ i dont get it...


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 14, 2012)

FXCK YESH!!!!!!!!!

Granted, but you'll have to disassemble it and do a RRoD fix. or loose cash and get it reballed.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Eh, it happens quite infrequently anyways... :/ i get rrod about once a month... and then its just turn it off and on again...


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 14, 2012)

Tighten the Xclamps and install a 40 mm fan on the 2nd heatsink if you have a Zephyr/Falcon/Opus/Jasper soldering it on the 12v rail of the console.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Falcon, and thanks


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 14, 2012)

40mm fan (lay it a big diagonal) and screw in with 2 long screws.
then solder the + wire to 12V and the - wire to GND.

You might (if you have a fangrill) cut out a hole and 4 screw holes in the side of your 360 where the 2nd GPU heatsink resides.
Then the 40 mm fan has A LOT of room to suck in fresh air and nobody can stick their fingers into it.

I did it on my RGH box and it's noticable cooler, even when running a game for 45 minutes and it's standing somewhat enclosed.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

;O; 

I wish I had the skill and nerve to actually do that >_< not to mention the tools.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 14, 2012)

Cutting a hole in the side is simple ;p

Soldering in a 40 mm fan is "simple"
The soldering points aren't that small near the power connector.

On a side note: You WON'T get banned from XBLive from installing a extra fan.
A lot of people claim that soldering stuff onto the mobo will get you banned but MS has no way of checking how much power a 360 draws.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

D: I have bad experience with soldering... and physical mods in general ._.

Also, its a Jtag ;


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 14, 2012)

Then you should already considered cooling mods ;o

Anyhow try to find someone who has some experience with soldering and case modding and ask that person to do it ;o

It's also a good opportunity to dust out the console.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Considered it, yes ; but lack of skill, and not knowing anyone with any experience has hindered me somewhat...


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 14, 2012)

To bad that I don't have a spare 40 MM fan left and that I live half way across the world otherwise I'd say send it to me to get it fixed.

I don't know the history of your Falcon jTAG or how hot it has become in it's lifetime but a RRoD can have a lot of causes (hopefully it is something not RAM/GPU/CPU/HANA related)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

aww...

And its really only when I turn it on for the first time in a while without using it :/


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 14, 2012)

Got any Exx error?

I once got a E79 error when I was booting it with a USB stick inserted.
Then I reinstalled dashlaunch and it stopped giving me RRoD.

Try compiling a newly hacked NAND with a copy of your fresh NAND and flash it to your 360.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 15, 2012)

Not Granted...

I wish for you to stop posting about X360's.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 15, 2012)

Not granted : <

I was helping someone ;3

I wish for a fish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 15, 2012)

Granted, its a tasty fish

I wish I was the turkey all along :/


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 15, 2012)

Granted, but the cuteness of GIR still overpowers you ;3

I wish for a better sleep pattern.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 15, 2012)

Granted, but it forces you to always feel tired.

I wish my sleeping pattern was less... random...


----------



## celcodioc (Jan 15, 2012)

Granted, but you won't ever wake up again.

I wish my TV didn't die yesterday...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 15, 2012)

Granted, it died yesterday.

I wish to destroy the world, by overloading it with cute!!!


----------



## Mindzpeed (Jan 15, 2012)

Granted, but you didn't destroy me.
I wish I owned GBAtemp...


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jan 16, 2012)

Granted, but everything besides you have already been destroyed...

I wish Shakugan no Shanna final OP 2 full version would come out sooner.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 17, 2012)

Granted. but you can't watch anything else.

I wished I could travel back in time to 1969.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 17, 2012)

Granted but you get stuck there unable to return to the future.

I wish for my DSTWO to arrive today...


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 17, 2012)

Granted, but since the shipping was rushed, it arrived in dire conditions.

I wish people would read the stickies.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 17, 2012)

Granted. They read the first word of every sticky and try to formulate a sentence using said words. 

I wish people would stop making threads that ask "WHEN IS 3DS GOING TO BE HACK HURR DURR I WANNA PLAY 3DS ROMS"


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 17, 2012)

Granted, but now they spam that in other threads

I wish for a parachute.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jan 17, 2012)

Granted, here's a para-koopa.

I wish KH3D preorders come with mini keyblades.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 17, 2012)

Granted, but they are the size of actual keys.

I wish for a key made out of bubble gum.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jan 17, 2012)

Granted, but it got stuck in your hair when you blew a bubble

I wish to eat chocolate and chew gum at the same time.

(oh, and by mini keyblade, I was actually thinking about key sized. So I got my uncorrupted wish. Yays~)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 18, 2012)

Granted, it melts your teeth

I wish I could destroy the world


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jan 18, 2012)

Granted, wiki is down to protest SOPA/PIPA.

I wish I was more of a bigot.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 18, 2012)

Granted, you are attacked by bigfoot

I wish I could fight dracula


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 18, 2012)

Granted, but SOPA prevents you from using any harmful attacks and you are left to Dracula unarmed because Guns and other weapons are copyrighted.
I wish my gym was always deserted except from me and the occasional sexy female.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jan 18, 2012)

Granted, but you get neutered and become handicapped.
I wish that my wish isn't corrupted.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jan 18, 2012)

Granted, your wish was crushed and made into soup instead.

I wish for the great potato.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 19, 2012)

Granted, its air dried

I wish for sardines


----------



## gorolink (Jan 19, 2012)

Granted, but they're meat sardines. Not really bad, but not what you expected.

I wish I completed a Final Fantasy without getting bored at mid-game.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Jan 20, 2012)

Granted but you had to do meth to make it possible, now you are addicted--good job.

I wish for a super fighting robot that is female and totally hot.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jan 20, 2012)

Granted, Nitori built it for you


Spoiler



Goto 1:25 (Nitori is the girl with the green cap)





I wish for Guile's sonicboom


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Jan 20, 2012)

Granted but you blow out your eardrums doing it.

I wish for magnificent games to appear in my Xbox library.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jan 29, 2012)

Granted, but all the games are used and scratched, so they skip horribly every time you play them.

I wish I had a cute pony from MLP Friendship is Magic for a friend  Like Rainbow Dashie.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 29, 2012)

Granted, but first, you have to find equestria. 

I wish for another episode featuring derpy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 30, 2012)

Granted, Its an episode about derpy being fired from the postal service as a result of her poor eye-sight.

I wish for more swooning...


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jan 30, 2012)

Granted, your blood glucose level hits rock botttom

I wish I could type faster


----------



## Wiip™ (Jan 30, 2012)

Granted, but you're teleported back to the year 101, so you can only type on your iStone

I wish I could go back to london.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 30, 2012)

Wiip said:


> Granted, but you're teleported back to the year 101, so you can only type on your iStone
> 
> I wish I could go back to london.



Granted, but you can only travel in black taxis. No walking, bus etc

I wish Final Fantasy xiii-2 was out already


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 1, 2012)

Granted, but you pirate it like a normal person

I wish I could be stuffed enough to continue playing it :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 1, 2012)

Granted, but I literally stuff you with cake to prevent you from playing. 

I wish I wasn't sick... D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 1, 2012)

Granted.

I wish I were sick :/


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 3, 2012)

Granted,  but you were immediately cured by Doctor Mario's medicine.

I wish I was the best hacker in the world, with no one as equavalent as me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 3, 2012)

Granted, anyone who has ever touched a computer falls dead

I wish for a double A battery


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 3, 2012)

Granted, but you dropped it into bottomless river that has no end that flows into the ocean.

I wish no one would ever corrupt my wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 3, 2012)

Granted, but you become incapable of making wishes

I wish for plan 9 from outspace


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 4, 2012)

Granted, but your brain melts from watching the worst thing you've ever seen.

I wish for the living dead to rise.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Feb 4, 2012)

Granted, here's an elevator to put your living dead in.

I wish more 3ds games come with pre-order bonuses


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 4, 2012)

Granted, but the price of 3DS games doubles

I wish for the fun to be doubled


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 4, 2012)

Granted. SECRET SCARY BUTT FUN! 

I wish to replace 'caps lock' with 'ROYAL CANTERLOT VOICE'


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 4, 2012)

GRANTED, WE APPROVE OF THIS

TIS TRADITION!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 4, 2012)

GRANTED, but let's just get on with the times. ;O;

I wish to reinstate nightmare night.. you cancelled it forever. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 4, 2012)

Granted, but the night shall last forever~ MUAHAHAHAHA

I wish for more shops to be open at night :/


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 4, 2012)

Granted, but all their items got stolen so fast,
I wish I had another wish.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 4, 2012)

Granted but you wished you could think of a wish.
I wish that noone replied after this.


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 4, 2012)

Granted, but after one second, I replied to your post.

I wish everyone would obey me.


----------



## TwistedBlizzard (Feb 4, 2012)

granted but you cannot command them to do anything but what they were doing before

I wish I was 5x more addicted to gbatemp


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 5, 2012)

granted but you quickly stopped being addicted to it and started cursing it for some unknown reasons... HOW COULD YOU!
I wish no one would corrupt my wishes...


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Feb 5, 2012)

Granted But then someone wished he/she could corrupt your wish...?

I wish i could turn invisible.


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 5, 2012)

granted but i made a wish to Shenron (Dragon Ball) to make you visible again

i wish no one would reply to this wish or corrupt it so i could make another wish to do anything i want


----------



## 324atk (Feb 6, 2012)

Granted but i just ruind it 
i wish i had a new pc


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Feb 6, 2012)

Granted, it runs Windows 95.
I wish I had a million dollars...


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 6, 2012)

granted but you spent them all only for a single pet dog (you let the shop owner keep the change)
i wish i could get TEH FRICKIN 3DS RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)

Granted, but all of the buttons are busted.

I wish for some explosive chocolate milk.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Feb 7, 2012)

Granted, but a golduck wandered by and prevented the milk from exploding
(but you still can't drink it cause it tastes bloody horrible)

I wish for world peace.


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 7, 2012)

granted, but i transformed into adulf hitler the second and cause world war 3
i wish only i was posting in this topic


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 7, 2012)

Granted, but here I am, ruining your fun. 

I wish I *wasn't* the only one posting in this topic.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 7, 2012)

Granted. You now share the thread with Valwin.

I wish 'tempers everywhere would set aside their differences and treat one another as equals.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Feb 7, 2012)

Granted, but everyone else is a troll.

I  wish I had something better to do right now.

edit: damn ninja'd


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 7, 2012)

Granted, you work on making expired milk

I wish for a bright orange costume...


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 7, 2012)

Granted but it doesn't fit you.

I wish that whoever unwishes this wish gets killed.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Feb 7, 2012)

Granted, i come back as a ghost and haunt you for the rest of your life 

I wish I had a PS Vita.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 7, 2012)

Granted but you find out that it's shit and sell it for a 3DS.

I wish I had 50 internets.


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 7, 2012)

granted, but i stole all of them
i wish i would get one Kirby game that needs only one-card to play multiplayer on story mode.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 7, 2012)

Granted, but the story mode is short as hell.

I wish life would stop giving me all these damn lemons.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 7, 2012)

Granted, they give you limes

I wish to make combustible... limes?!


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 8, 2012)

granted, but you lost them
i wish i can skip school forever


----------



## TwistedBlizzard (Feb 8, 2012)

Granted but you spend all your free time on GBAtemp and become a mindless drone to a broken society
I wish I wasn't ill


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Feb 8, 2012)

Granted. You're dead, cause death cures all illnesses.

I wish I knew how to perform Za Warudo!


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 9, 2012)

granted, but you trip and knock your head after learning how to perform za warudo and get amnesia and forget everything
i wish i was the last poster and wisher in this thread.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Feb 9, 2012)

granted, until I post this.

I wish @[member='darkicecrystal'] would post in 'the sweet game' again


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 9, 2012)

granted, but then he/she never posted in 'the sweet game' ever again after that
i wish no one else would wish anything after this wish


----------



## ~.~ (Feb 9, 2012)

granted, but it only lasts for a short time.

I wish that this wish would not come true.


----------



## koimayeul (Feb 9, 2012)

Granted, i corrupted it to never be granted, ever.

I would like some pound cake!


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Feb 9, 2012)

Granted, a gigantic rock cake falls from the sky and pounds you into the ground.

I wish for more power!


----------



## Quincy (Feb 14, 2012)

darkicecrystal said:


> Granted, a gigantic rock cake falls from the sky and pounds you into the ground.
> 
> I wish for more power!


Granted, but you get a power trip and get locked up

I wish that consoles were a lot cheaper


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 15, 2012)

Granted, but now games are a hell of a lot more expensive.

I wish to do an internet.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Granted, but now games are a hell of a lot more expensive.
> 
> I wish to do an internet.



Granted, but SOPA and ACTA passed.

I wish for an ordinary looking pony, with no abnormalities or corruptions whatsoever.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 15, 2012)

Granted but it will run away/

I wish for my tattoo to be healed instantly ;o


----------



## ShinyLatios (Feb 16, 2012)

Granted, I cut it off. your skin might not regrow though.

I wish I could go back in time to watch dinosaurs.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 16, 2012)

Granted, you watch a movie about dinosaurs through a VHS tape.

I wish to knock out the next poster with a VHS tape.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Feb 16, 2012)

Gra- (but your tape broke)

I wish to knock out the next poster with a marine iguana.


----------



## ars25 (Mar 4, 2012)

ScarletCrystals said:


> Gra- (but your tape broke)
> 
> I wish to knock out the next poster with a marine iguana.


granted but  you knock your self out in stead
i wish for $40


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 5, 2012)

Granted, but it's $40 in monopoly money.

I wish for monopoly money...


----------



## 324atk (Mar 5, 2012)

Granted, but you land on a hotel on boardwalk that isn't yours 
I wish i had a wish.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 5, 2012)

Granted. Say "please" first. 

I wish to burn down a house with combustible lemons.


----------



## 324atk (Mar 5, 2012)

Granted, but you ingested a sh*t-ton of moon dust.
I wish I had a stick made of fishes to give you.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 5, 2012)

Granted, but I ate it before you can give it to me.

I wish I had a live koi fish.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Mar 10, 2012)

Granted, but it'll eat you.

I wish I was a sexy bunny.


----------



## Deleted member 282441 (Mar 13, 2012)

granted but no one loves you.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Mar 13, 2012)

Granted,

I wish you made a wish.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 13, 2012)

Granted?

I wish for the perfect Hello Kitty plushie to place in my "future" Mazda.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 13, 2012)

Granted, but it fell out one day and got run over by your "future" mazda.

I wish to finish Tales of the Abyss.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 14, 2012)

Granted, But after you beat it, you run out of your front door to celebrate and fall into an abyss.

I wish that I had Rayman Origins 3DS.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

Granted. In your excitement of owning a copy, you drop your 3DS, and a car runs over your device.

I wish to make a pointless wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

Granted, your wish was perfectly round.

I wish for something sharp


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 15, 2012)

Granted, you got a sharp tongue.

I wish for some eclair cream puffs.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

Granted, they taste strange.

I wish for explosive food


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

Granted. *drinks glass of chocolate milk, tosses milk at FI*

I wish for combustible lemons.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

Granted, they combust spontaneously.

I wish for some milk.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

Granted, but it's some explosive chocolate milk.

I wish for some rocks.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

Granted, they used to be a bigger rock called "Tom"

I wish to reference my little pony in a post.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

Granted, but you must print paper.

I wish to print paper.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

Granted, but you cant print paper

I wish for nothig


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

Granted, here's everythig.

I wish for anythig.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 15, 2012)

Unfortunately, we do not grant grammatically incorrect wishes.

I wish for nothing in return.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

Granted, you get everythig

I wish for chocolate rain.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

Granted. Your order also comes with a side of chaos.

I wish for waffles.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 15, 2012)

Granted, but you have no maple syrup nor chocolate sauce.

I wish for a mole of moe.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

Granted, but I also fill this room with a mole of CO gas.

I wish for access to neurotoxins.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

Granted, but it has no way of accessing any organic matter.

I wish for a farm.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

Granted, you are forever bound to this rock farm.

I wish to throw a party.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 15, 2012)

Granted, but everyone got food poisoning


I wish I'd stop getting ninja'd


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

Granted, but i get ninja'd

I wish i could go in time and stop being ninja'd


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

Granted, but everyone else get ninja'd.

I wish for a ninja to ninja this post.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 17, 2012)

Granted... but the ninja drank expired milk and is now otherwise indisposed...

I wish my costume was less orange...


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 17, 2012)

Granted, it's orange and brown now. 

I wish for some expired milk.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 17, 2012)

Granted, by the time you get it, its technically yogurt.

I wish for brain parasites.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 17, 2012)

Granted, but it's just a little plushie.

I wish for a party cannon.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 17, 2012)

granted but it self destructed.
i wish i was dead


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 18, 2012)

Not granted.

WHY THE FXCK DO YOU WANT YOURSELF DEAD >:

I wish for it to be Monday.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 18, 2012)

NOT GRANTED!!
ARE YOU CRAZY!!
I wish the next person said granted..


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 18, 2012)

I shall leave your wish unfulfilled. 

I wish for it to be Friday.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

Granted, pinkie's parasprite polka is now friday
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJESDE62PbE

I wish to summon a jar of pickles


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 18, 2012)

Granted

I wish for freedom, fun, and death.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 18, 2012)

not granted
i wish i had some poo


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

Granted:






I wish for some pony sprites.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 18, 2012)

Pony PARASPRITES? 





I wish for a trombone.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

Granted
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIQK_RRSJ3E

I wish for something no other has wished for.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 18, 2012)

Granted.

I wish to be the very best, like no one ever was.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

Granted, But to catch them is my real test.

I wish training them was my cause


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 18, 2012)

Granted, but you are forced to travel across the land.

I wish to search far and wide.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

Granted,

But i wish each pokemon to understand, the power thats inside


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 18, 2012)

Granted, but apparently wolf can't allow you to do that, star fox.

I wish to do a barrel roll.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

Granted, but now you have to try a somersault

I wish roll around at the speed of sound


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 18, 2012)

Granted. You crash into a wall.

I wish to get the city escape theme out of my head D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

Not granted, as nothing in the universe can help get it out of a head.

I wish the universe would come up with something to stop it from being so catchy...


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 18, 2012)

Granted. Now it sounds terrible.

I wish for some fucks to give. I can't seem to find any in this box of mine.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

That would be granted but... 






I wish to be vanished to the moon for a thousand years


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 18, 2012)

Granted. TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!

I wish for a banana bag.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

Granted





I wish for a sword made out of unmeltable ice


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2012)

granted but the monkey snowman took it away.

i wish to see the pink unicorn


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 19, 2012)

Granted, it an _evil_ pink unicorn.

I wish my Sprit Tales character won't be wiped when closed beta ends


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

Granted, it has already been wiped out.

I wish I didn't just make an impulse buy.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 20, 2012)

Granted. You make six more. 

I wish I could make an impulse buy.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 20, 2012)

Granted. but you got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i Wish i had lots of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




texts in my phone


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 20, 2012)

Granted, but now your phone is made out of spam

I wish for a an android made out of spam :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 20, 2012)

Granted, but now your android prints paper.

I wish for a paper printing phone made from spam ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 20, 2012)

Granted, but it is stolen by nothig

I wish for an ice cream with everythig on top...


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 20, 2012)

Granted, but it's also topped with a generous handful of nothig.

I wish for some nothig-coated chocolate.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 21, 2012)

Granted

I wish i got happiness.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

Granted, it is short lived.

I wish for nothig out of the ordinary.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 21, 2012)

Nope, not granted.

I wish for some Pasta with poison, I need some.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

Granted, the poison is neutralized by the pasta, and leaves a very dull, almost dry taste to the pasta.

I wish to have whoever created said pasta suffer a terrible, terrible, fate


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 21, 2012)

Granted, but i needed the poison 

I wish someone said something to me... the h word (hi)


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 21, 2012)

Granted, but the next poster will say it.

I wish for the next person to say hi.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

Granted, heya

I wish for a waffle iron filled with delicious nothig


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 21, 2012)

Granted, you get a nothig filled with delicious waffle iron. 

I wish for a waffle iron filled with delicious waffle irons ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

I wish for y inside x


----------



## J3LL0 (Mar 21, 2012)

Granted but x=0

I wish there was a zombie apocalypse


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 21, 2012)

Granted, but there are no survivors.

I wish I wasn't reminded of the math test I have tomorrow... :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

Granted, but you forget everything on it.

I wish paper with maths on it would taste sweeter instead of like normal paper with ink on it...


----------



## J3LL0 (Mar 21, 2012)

Granted but it's dog poop with sprinkles. 

I wish I had millions of dollars


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

Granted, its monopoly money.

I wish money could grow on trees


----------



## J3LL0 (Mar 21, 2012)

Granted but you can't reach the tree

I wish I owned every console


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 21, 2012)

Granted, none of them work.

I wish for a tub of jelly


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 23, 2012)

Granted, but i can't manage to poof it properly, it comes with black pepper inside.. Try to use it for other foods  

I wish for the thing.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 23, 2012)

Granted.
But it's out of reach.

I wish for Hello Kitty carseats ;3


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 23, 2012)

Granted, but you no longer have a car

I wish for a way to return popcorn to its original state.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 23, 2012)

Granted, you discover a way to reverse entropy. Unfortunately, it reverses all the entropy in the universe making the temperature approach absolute zero.


I wish for a high temperature superconductor.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 23, 2012)

Granted,  it actually got you sick though

I wish for a anime picture.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 24, 2012)

Granted.






I wish for a picture of something cute~


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 24, 2012)

Granted, It is my Budgies I own:






I wish for a picture of a trollface.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 24, 2012)

granted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i wish for troll in my fone


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 25, 2012)

Granted, 1 985 655 2500. 

I wish for an unsuspecting soul to call that number...


----------



## pistone (Mar 25, 2012)

granted but it may be a skype test call 
i wish for a new hat !


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 25, 2012)

Granted... its made out of yogurt.

I wish for some pudding...


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 26, 2012)

Granted, but it turns out to be a blob monster and eat you.

I wish for instant ramen with 50% less sodium.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 26, 2012)

Granted, but you get half the regular amount of ramen.

I wish for a blended tuna sandwich milkshake, and some sort of thickening agent and some bleach so I can make fishy snowballs...


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 27, 2012)

Due to short attention span, I've ignored most of your wish.

You can have some bleach though


Spoiler











I wish to be moar emo.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2012)

Granted.
But you will be more preppy at the end.

I wish for a pizza


----------



## gshock (Mar 28, 2012)

Done.

But it is some kind of crazy seafood pizza and is delivered by a trap.



Spoiler










I wish all corrupt-a-wish threads would end or be pre-emptively moderated out of existence and all the brats respectable users that participated in them would get exactly what they asked for in their life in unexpected and creative ways. o_oa


----------



## J3LL0 (Mar 29, 2012)

Granted but it reappears after 20secs and all the wishes disappear after 10secs. 

I wish for school to be easy.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 29, 2012)

Granted, but now life isn't.

I wish for a top hat to explode into a bunch of tasty monocles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 29, 2012)

Granted... but i start wearing mushroom clouds...

I wish for a new top hat...


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 29, 2012)

gshock said:


> Done.
> 
> But it is some kind of crazy seafood pizza and is delivered by a trap.
> 
> ...



I don't mind that at all 
But do I have to deliver it myself ;o?




FrozenIndignation said:


> Granted... but i start wearing mushroom clouds...
> 
> I wish for a new top hat...



Granted.
It will fall apart.

I wish for more Mazda logo's


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 29, 2012)

Granted, you get a mazda lego






I wish the tanooki suit would give mario the ability to raid through dust bins...


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 29, 2012)

Granted, but PETA took the suit away from Mario.


I wish for a non-lethal hallucinogenic mushroom.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 30, 2012)

Granted, you are given a plastic mushroom coated in lsd.

I wish for a tricycle riding a bear.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 31, 2012)

Granted, but fluttershy kills the bear.

I wish for a paper bag.


----------



## .Chris (Mar 31, 2012)

Granted! But Rock, Paper, Scissors! xD

I wish Alan John a happy birthday.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 31, 2012)

Granted, but he never finds out about it

I wish for more insanity.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 31, 2012)

Granted, but a llama just exploded into confetti.

I wish for less sanity.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 31, 2012)

Granted, its over-rated anyways

I that wish for this that thine doth hath inside balloon shower floam drone caught in a cantaloupe.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 31, 2012)

Granted, but it is unable to print paper.

I wish for paper printing paper.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 31, 2012)

Granted, but it gets jammed.

I wish to see something obsessed with tubs of jelly...


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InvlutF67k4

I wish I had a jelly fetish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 31, 2012)

Granted, you get a jellyfish





I wish for a something odd to occur


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

Granted. Everyone became powerless admins.

I wish for power abuse.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 2, 2012)

Granted, but everyone's power gets taken aways.

I wish for the world's smallest violin.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 2, 2012)

Granted, I made you a nano-structured one out of atoms. Now if only I can find it....


I wish for a degree in molecular and nuclear physics.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

Granted... but you forget everything you ever knew about physics.

I wish I knew more...


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 3, 2012)

Not granted. Ignorance is bliss.


I wish for a Blissy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

Granted, you get this Blissey





I wish for brain bleach...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 3, 2012)

Granted, but it's totally harmless ._.

I wish to pour some lemon juice into my eyes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

Granted, you get lime juice...

I wish for something completely different.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 3, 2012)

Granted. 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

Granted. 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 3, 2012)

Granted. 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

Granted. 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 3, 2012)

Granted. 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

Granted. 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 3, 2012)

Granted. 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

Granted. 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 3, 2012)

Granted. 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Granted. 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Granted. 

I wish for something completely identical.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Granted. 

I wish for something completely incidental.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Granted. *explodes*

I wish to explode a second time.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

But can you do that? can you explode twice? YOU CAN WITH SCIENCE~ 
Granted 

I wish to advocate that if this scientific discovery is scientifically discovered, it will mean great scientific things for scientists in the field of science.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Granted...
*six minutes later*
OH GOD, WHAT HAS SCIENCE DONE!?

I wish to know what it did. ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Scientifically granted, It's in this 50 page report.

I wish it wasent mostly just graphs :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Granted. Now, it's mostly _figures_. 

I wish to make the report even longer.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Granted, each page has only one word on it each, graphs are several pages long, and the figures are all explained in extensive detail.

I wish I could skip writing reports >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Granted, but now reports write themselves.

I wish they didn't.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Granted, but now all reports have to be examined by a disgruntled ape before submission.

I sure wish I had a banana bag right about now...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Granted, but it doesn't open.

I wish for a megaphone.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

WE HAVE DECIDED TO GRANT THINE DESIRE!!!

WE WISH OUR ROYAL SUBJECTS WOULD STOP FLEEING IN TERROR!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

GRANTED, BUT THEY'RE STILL TERRIFIED OF YOU!!!

WE WISH FOR A FONT SIZE EVEN LARGER THAN THIS!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

*THINE WISH CANNOT BE GRANTED.

WE WISH FOR A MORE POWERFUL MEGAPHONE!!!*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

GRANTED, BUT ONLY THE STAFF CAN USE IT. WE'RE STUCK WITH THESE CHEAP $5 KNOCKOFFS.
WE WISH TO USE OUR INSIDE VOICE!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Gran... ted?

We... wish to know... how is... this?


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Granted. Try a little quieter, princess.

I wish for a fluttershy plushie ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Granted, but it is 1/4 inch in size.

We wish for a luna plushie to use as host for nightmare moon.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Granted, but it will still remain a plushie.

I wish for pink celestia.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Granted, but she becomes molestia

I wish for some molestia


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Granted. Turns out "sister incest place" is an anagram for "princess celestia" 
PREPARE YOUR ANUS.

I wish for princess trollestia.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Granted, you get princess trolluna

I wish for princess trolluna.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Granted.






I wish to give portal guns to ponies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Granted





I wish for a pencil sharpener.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Granted, but you use it to sharpen your eraser.

I wish to defy physics.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Granted, but physics cuts off your funding.

I wish I could explain physics to people without the use of violence...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Granted, now you (somehow) do it through insults.

I wish for volatile organic compounds and sediment shaped sediment.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Granted, but you have to get them both, manually, from the bottom of the ocean.

I wish to find the one piece.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

Granted, but it's likely that you won't ever find it... 

I wish this splitting headache would go away.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Granted, you split your head.

I wish water was wet...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 5, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Granted, you split your head.
> 
> I wish water was wet...


Granted
Now you are banished to the moon...again
Away with you!

I wish I had a digimon ^-^


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

Granted, but it soon dies.

I wish I could sell more rare candies


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

Granted. Now you're all out.

I wish metronome would stop making me toss my exp. share at my opponent...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

Granted, it now makes you always explode.

I wish for an exploding rare candy.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

Granted, but you don't level up.

I wish for an exploding exp. share.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

Granted, but now you cannot gain exp.

I wish to play pokemon Black/white without gaining any exp.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

Granted, you also can't save.

I wish to play pokemon Black/White without an ap patch.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

Granted, but now the game freezes, and you can't save.

I wish to try and get through that ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

Granted, but you somehow end up setting yourself on fire.

I wish my wishes ended up the way I waffles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

Waffles

I wish for pancakes.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

Granted, but french toast.

I wish for WAFFLES!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

Granted

But i wish for a mouthfull


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

Granted. PNEUMONOULTRAMICROSCOPICSILICOVOLCANOCONIOSIS.

I wish for an even longer word.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

Granted... but you make it EXPNEUMONOULTRAMICROSCOPICSILICOVOLCANOCONIOSIS

I wish for a word with laughter in it...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

Granted, slaughter.

I wish for two words that start with "f" and end in "uck"


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

Granted, Frozen Duck.

I wish for a word that starts with M and ends with uffin.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

Granted, but derpy starts assaulting you with these...

I wish for explosive ice cream.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

Granted, its mint flavor.

I wish for a worse flavor than mint...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

Granted. Candied bacon ice cream. 

I wish for an even more bizarre flavor of ice cream.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

Granted, pickle berry kumquat with bacon stips.

I wish for chimi cherry changa


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

Granted, here's a chimi cherry changa, now with 100% less cherry!
I wish for funny words.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 5, 2012)

Wutdewyewmean? Haha funny, sarcastic funny, or troll funny?

I wish to have justice on my side.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

Granted, but it melts.

I wish to keep frozen.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

Granted. *raises, dilates, and moves the sun closer to earth*

I wish to be fake admin again...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

Granted, but its what they granted to "Banned!" members.

I wish for cake.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

Granted, all you get is one big fat lie.

I wish for pie.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

Granted






I wish for a tree.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

Yo dawg, I heard you like trees...





I wish for apple thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

Granted, its locked

I wish for super chicken.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

Granted, it's scootaloo.

I wish for pound cake.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

Granted, but it flys away.

I wish for a fly crossed with a human


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

Granted, where's my massive fly swatter..?

I wish for a bright orange costume.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

Granted, But then you start shouting believe it at every opportunity... BELIEVE IT

I wish for you to BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

Granted, BELIEVE IT!!

I wish to BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

GRANTED, BELIEVE IT!!!

I WISH TO REPEAT IT, BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

BELIEVE IT!!! (granted)

I wish to not believe it...but to BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

BELIEVE IT!!! (Granted)

BELIEVE IT!!!!! (I wish to replace all dialogue with believe it)


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

believe it (Granted)

believe it (I wish to change "believe it" to "BELIEVE IT!!!")


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

BELIEVE IT!!! (Granted)

BELIEVE IT!!! (I wish this was louder)


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

BELIEVE IT!!!! (Granted, now we shall use it in our royal canterlot voice.)

BELIEVE IT!!! (I wish for this to be even louder!!!)


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

BELIEVE IT!!! (Granted)

BELIEVE IT!!! (And louder still~)


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

BELIEVE IT!!! (Granted)

*BELIEVE IT!!!* (I wish for a carton of expired milk)


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

Granted






I wish I knew where I heard this tune before
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbaEYhVWm0w


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

Granted, but it's from a place full of screaming kids...

I wish I could forget going to that place as a kid... :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

Granted, you get a lobotomy.

I wish they still practiced giving those...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

Granted, but they still find a better alternative to this procedure.

I wish they didn't.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

Granted, they decide to throw muffins instead.

I wish "one flew over the cuckoo's nest"


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

Granted, but now I suspect that you fake your insanity... 

I wish I was more insane.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

Granted. ehehaehagfnarwhalsrglwhaleseheEHAHAHAHAHEHAHAEHAHAHAHeha

I wish you were insane enough to understand that ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

Granted, but I use google translate to translate everything from english to english.

I wish I knew why I would use google translate...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, you secretly hoped they had a translation for the insane.

I wish to rid the world of raisins


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, but prunes will now be used instead.


I wish for some pitted prunes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, some prunes are pitted against each other in a fight to the death.

I wish to reap chaos and mayhem.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm sorry, your chaos and mayhem plant has died because you sowed it in spring instead of autumn.


I wish to raise an army of sentient plants and become the overlord of this world.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, but you only use them to defend your roof from zombies.

I wish my plants would stop hurling watermelons at me ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, they hurl grapefruits into your eyes.

I wish for a bottle of icecream.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, it's wasabi flavored. 

I wish for a bottle.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, but there is a ship inside.

I wish for a bottle inside a bottle.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, but we need to go deeper.

I wish for a bottle inside a bottle inside a cactus.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted but you cant get the bottle, because its in a cactus duhh

I wish to know how a pokeball compresses a huge creature like charizard


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, it magically takes a pokemon and stuffs it into a fist-sized ball.

I wish I didn't get ripped off by that magikarp guy.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, (Hydreigon receives $3)

but the magikarp don't listen to you


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, it listens to me...

And as such I've expressed my wish of telling it all about the pokemon slaughter houses~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, but they don't actually exist. 

I wish for seaponies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

THEYDONTEXISTTHEYDONTEXISTGRANTEDTHEYDONTEXISTTHEYDONTEXIST >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, but it's applejack as a seapony 

I wish for a hammer.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, but i use it to try and forget about sea ponies.

I wish for smooze


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted.

Hmm...I actually have some in my freezer... o_o

I wish life would stop giving me all of these lemons..


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, life gives you cherries.

I wish to make combustible cherries


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, but they don't ignite.

I wish for nightmares.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted,










I wish for a pink tyrant.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, but...





I wish for flutterrage.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, but you have activated my trap card





I wish I could dodge rain...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, but first, you must learn to dodge traffic.

I wish to dodge knives.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, but the person throwing knives at you is now blind...

I wish to know why when i tell people to fail, they do so...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, but now they never fail.

I wish I knew why the velociraptor in my room keeps throwing bananas at me...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, but now they throw yogurt at you.

I wish for an illogical initiative.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, let's start with randomly dividing by zero.

I wish to fix the universe.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, but we need to go back... BACK TO THE FUTURE!!!

... I wish I knew where I left the damn time machine...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, you... *gets shot*

I wish to know who keeps shooting me...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, It was me...

Why else would I be the only one here hasn't been sh-*is shot*

I-i-... *cough*... wish... it wa-... wasn't...true... *blegh*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted *gets shot*

I wish-- *is shot at*
Wait, can't I-- *is shot again*
*huff*

I wish I could finish my w-- *is shot once more*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Grant- *is shot*

I wis- *is shot*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted.

I wish for combo breaker.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted






I wish to be the one who destroys this world.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, but with the combined power of monocles, we will stop you...

I wish for an exploding monocle...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, they explode into tophats.

And I wish for that to be the crucial ingredient to my world destruction.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, but now they've been replaced by my non-exploding monocles that taste like bacon ._.

I wish to push a big red button that looks potentially dangerous.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted, But its actually just a lolipop.

I wish to evolve o_q;


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 8, 2012)

Granted, you evolve into an evolutionary dead end.

I wish for freedom.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 8, 2012)

From this moment on, you are granted freedom from this very machine that keeps you alive.

I wish for something flammable...


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 8, 2012)

Granted, your computer bursts into flames.

I wish to utilize a flaming fist technique that will not burn me or harm me in any way.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 9, 2012)

ScarletCrystals said:


> Granted, your computer bursts into flames.
> 
> I wish to utilize a flaming fist technique that will not burn me or harm me in any way.



Granted, but all of your clothes will burn when you touch them, so you're going to be naked forever.

I wish I had another wish.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 10, 2012)

Why not? Have another. Not like they'll come true or anything.


I wish for more RAM


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

Granted





I wish for more shiny lights, and candy, and balloons, and scootaloo costumes...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

Granted, you have a seizure.

I wish for something that can irk me.


----------



## KDH (Apr 12, 2012)

Granted. Navi has been assigned to follow you around forever.

I wish for a fish to be placed on this dish by a person named Kish.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry, the only available waitress is named Trish.

I wish for a dish.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 12, 2012)

{{}}


----------



## .Chris (Apr 13, 2012)

Granted, but its bi-polar weather.

I wish for a wish that will not be corrupted because it is my wish that i wished for.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

Granted, but it is not granted.

I wish for discord.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 13, 2012)

Granted, but MLP is cancelled after the next episode.

I wish for uber moniez $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

Granted, you get money made out of gravity defying play-dough.

I wish for some corn flour.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 13, 2012)

Granted, but it isn't helpful.

I wish for helpful corn flour.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 13, 2012)

Granted. If you dump enough of it into a pool you can walk on water~


I wish for a quiet nature Empoleon.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 13, 2012)

Granted, but it has Downs Syndrome.

I wish flac.exe would stop crashing as I try to decode the files from this Pink Floyd SACD iso.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

Granted, instead, the device you are trying to execute it on spontaneously combusts

I wish my copy of warriors orochi 3 would arrive already T_T


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 13, 2012)

Granted, it arrives in pieces.

I wish to derelle a thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

Granted, but you get suspended

I wish I were suspended.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 13, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Granted, but you get suspended
> 
> I wish I were suspended.



Granted, and perma b&.

I wish I could wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

Granted, but everything you wish for comes back to haunt you.

I wish to capture that which haunts me.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 13, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Granted, but everything you wish for comes back to haunt you.
> 
> I wish to capture that which haunts me.


Hi, I'm now haunting you. Swag.

I wish FrozenIndignation was a real girl.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 13, 2012)

Granted, but your balls are chopped off for saying swag.

I wish I wish I was a fish.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 13, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> Granted, but your balls are chopped off for saying swag.
> 
> I wish I wish I was a fish.


Swag.

I wish FrozenIndignation had swag.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 13, 2012)

Granted, but then she loses her swag.

I wish I had swag.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 13, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> Granted, but then she loses her swag.
> 
> I wish I had swag.


Swag.

I wish TDWP_FTW would shut the fuck up and let me spam FrozenIndignation already.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 13, 2012)

Granted, but th-


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

Granted 

I wish to receive spam


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 13, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Granted
> 
> I wish to receive spam


Swag.

I would like to bestow my "Swag" upon you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

Umm... not... granted?

I wish to run... really fast... away... from here...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 13, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Umm... not... granted?
> 
> I wish to run... really fast... away... from here...


Swag. I caught up to you.

Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag.
Swag.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

EEPP!!!!

I wish to fly away.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 13, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> EEPP!!!!
> 
> I wish to fly away.


Swag. Looks like I've caught up to you again.

Mid-Flight Swag, Mid-Flight Swag, Mid-Flight Swag, Mid-Flight Swag, Mid-Flight Swag, Mid-Flight Swag, Mid-Flight Swag, Mid-Flight Swag, Mid-Flight Swag, Mid-Flight Swag.
Swag.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

Not... safe...

I wish for swag repellent...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 13, 2012)

Granted, it's actually swog repellent.

Swag?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

Granted 

I wish for a swog.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 13, 2012)

Granted, here's a swag.

I wish to leave you and antoligy alone...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

Granted  !?

I wish for more swag...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 13, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Granted  !?
> 
> I wish for more swag...


Swag.
Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag.
We should do this for real sometime - call me 

Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag Swag.
I wish that I didn't have so much Swag.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Granted, you start to use the patented "swag-away"
*caution, may exponentially increase swag*

I wish for an amplifier.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 14, 2012)

Granted, but it catches on fire.

I wish for fire.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Granted, It is cold.

I wish for frozen fire.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 14, 2012)

Granted, it's warm.

I wish for awesomeness.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you for using our "Awesomeness" trial app. Please send $1000 to unlock the full product.


I wish to decide whether to pick up my Spirit Camera pre-order.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 14, 2012)

Granted, but it begins to haunt you even when you're asleep. 

I wish I knew who my stalker was...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 14, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Granted, but it begins to haunt you even when you're asleep.
> 
> I wish I knew who my stalker was...


Swag. It's your tail.

I would like to subdue FrozenIndignation.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Granted, but you pass out before you can do anything.

I wish for an undetectable process of inducing paralysis.


----------



## rondoh70 (Apr 15, 2012)

granted, but you paralyze yourself.

I wish to go to heaven.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 15, 2012)

Granted, but it's been contracted out to the lowest bidder.


I wish to move my position along the space-time continuum at will.


----------



## rondoh70 (Apr 15, 2012)

granted, but you lost your way home.

i wish that me and my family live a happy long life.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)

Granted, but everyone else lives a miserable life. Also, it looks like an angry mob with torches and pitchforks is right outside your house. Have a happy life!

I wish I wasn't prone to getting sick...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Granted, but your now you're stuck in a wheel chair... I mean you can still use your legs, but you are physically stuck to the wheelchair...

I wish I could spend a day without getting a headache...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)

you're*
Granted, but you still get them every other day.

I wish I wasn't such a huge grammar nazi.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Granted, but we both forget I made that mistake 

I wish I knew why getting compliments irks me so much...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)

Granted, but...*is drunk* ooh, i love your mane! did i tell you how awesome it was? you're kinda...cute~ and...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

I wish I knew why ponies keep me from sleeping and/or doing my work.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Granted, because they are awesome!!!

I wish for world ponyfication.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)

Granted, but you unfortunately ponify a world full of pony haters.

I wish I was more callous to everything I see or hear.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Granted, but I'll still  you~

I wish I could set up a hugely elaborate plan that will take several centuries to fully enact...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 15, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Granted, but I'll still  you~
> 
> I wish I could set up a hugely elaborate plan that will take several centuries to fully enact...


Swag (and/or granted). You die before your plan comes to fruition, however.

I wish I possessed Omniscience, omnipotence, omnipresence, invulnerability and immortality.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 15, 2012)

Fredrica Bernkastel said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Granted, but I'll still  you~
> ...



Granted, but you live an endless life with no friends, no family, and you seem to have spoiled yourself with all you have that you no longer see value in anything. You are bored, sad, depressed and cannot commit suicide as a result of being immortal and invulnerable.

I wish this wish can't be corrupted.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 15, 2012)

Lucifer666 said:


> Granted, but you live an endless life with no friends, no family, and you seem to have spoiled yourself with all you have that you no longer see value in anything. You are bored, sad, depressed and cannot commit suicide as a result of being immortal and invulnerable.
> 
> I wish this wish can't be corrupted.


Sounds like my everyday. 

Wish granted, however you have wasted your wish. 

I wish for the creativity needed to make snarky wishes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Granted, however you soon realize how wasteful that creativity is.

I wish the endless flow of time could yield more than the subtle sweet embrace of increasing ignorance.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 15, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Granted, however you soon realize how wasteful that creativity is.
> 
> I wish the endless flow of time could yield more than the subtle sweet embrace of increasing ignorance.


_*Yawn*_ Granted. (I ignored what you actually wished for).

I wish that the game would end already.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Swag~

I wish for two 3 inch screws, a dog skull- preferably from a husky, 4.58 liters of lemon juice, two slightly rusted paper clips, a sharp spoon, dried glue, about 2.3 liters of owl blood, and a thermostat.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 15, 2012)

Fredrica Bernkastel said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Granted, however you soon realize how wasteful that creativity is.
> ...


Granted, but oh wait! Looks like FrozenIndignation's already made a wish after you.


FrozenIndignation said:


> Swag~
> 
> I wish for two 3 inch screws, a dog skull- preferably from a husky, 4.58 liters of lemon juice, two slightly rusted paper clips, a sharp spoon, dried glue, about 2.3 liters of owl blood, and a thermostat.



Granted, but they all melted due to the temperature of this hell-hole you live in.
(Yes, you're in hell for not granting a wish before wishing)

--
I wish you don't get pissed off after seeing how pointless this wish is.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Granted, I'm actually over-joyed: I get to make another inane wish.

I wish the now melted ingredients to freeze...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 15, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Granted, I'm actually over-joyed: I get to make another inane wish.
> 
> I wish the now melted ingredients to freeze...


Granted, but it's within a block of solid carbonite. I'm not trusting you around me with sharp objects.

I wish FrozenIndignation would stop trying to [painfully] kill me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Granted, I administer anesthetics.

I wish to now take that solid carbonite and fashion it into a scythe.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 15, 2012)

Granted, but I'm secretly the Knight of Blood so your scythe doesn't really affect me.

I wish this anaesthesia actually worked.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Granted, but I now have your kidney...

I wish to sell it for a high price.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 15, 2012)

Granted. Here's $3K. Nigerian Dollars, however.

I wish to destabilize this nation.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Granted, the current currency you posses is now worthless, and my 3K Nigerian dollars are worth more than ever before.

I wish to purchase a functional weapon to torture... "someone"...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 15, 2012)

Granted. Thanks for returning that 3K Nigerian Dollars, I've used them to hire only the finest bodyguards around.

I wish for more protection.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Granted, you seal yourself in an impenetrable room.

I wish I could detonate the explosives I left inside.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 15, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Granted, you seal yourself in an impenetrable room.
> 
> I wish I could detonate the explosives I left inside.


Granted, thanks for freeing me [invulnerability, see earlier].

I wish I could experience more of your _explosive_ personality [in a non-lethal way].


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Granted, we are both sit down and eat ice-cream. It explodes, but apart from a few detached limbs, it is miraculously not lethal... 

I wish to use the scythe from earlier to rip a hole in the space time continuum.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 15, 2012)

You succeed, but I end up following you home. We're now standing outside your house, and I'm awkwardly asking for coffee.

I wish for a happy ending.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 15, 2012)

The miracle shall not be granted.

I wish I had the mystic eyes of death perception D:


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 15, 2012)

You perceive your own death, the imagery of which drives you to suicide. How ironic.

Re: Previous wish.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 15, 2012)

Fredrica Bernkastel said:


> You perceive your own death, the imagery of which drives you to suicide. How ironic.
> 
> Re: Previous wish.



Granted, but the happy ending costs you the happiness of everyone else.
You are eternally joyful. Others are in vain and agony.
You are unable to feel the need to change what you've done, for you are just too happy.
You feed off of others' pain, and cannot pity. You cannot recognise the flaws you have created in yourself.

I wish not to have this wish granted.

Just noticed I created a paradox.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

Granted, it is not granted.

I wish for a sad ending.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 15, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Granted, it is not granted.
> 
> I wish for a sad ending.



Granted. You die due to an overdose of Nutella.

I wish I could divide by zero.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 16, 2012)

Granted. But the answer is always 42.

I wish for the answer to 777!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 16, 2012)

Granted, but the answer is still always 42.

I wish I will be able to fix this PS3 I am buying off of my friend.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 16, 2012)

Granted. However, through studying you lose the time to post in dumb forum threads like this one.

I wish I wasn't such a hypocrite.


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 16, 2012)

You are no longer a hypocrite
but now you are

I wish MLP ceased to exist


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 16, 2012)

Granted, but bronies start obsessing over Hello Kitty instead.


I wish to invent a anti-gravity device.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 16, 2012)

"Huzzah! I have invented a device that will allow a single person to ignore the fundamental gravitational force!
....Here, would you like to test it?"
_*You knod in agreement and strap the device to your belt, before powering it on*_
"Oh, I should mention that it's completely untested, and that electroweak force would likely tear you apart if gravity were remov-"
_*You disintegrate almost instantly, disrupting my warning*_
"Oops."

I wish to not suck at writing this kinda shit.


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

Wish granted...but you are only able to write in Latin.

wish Facebook doesn't corrupt minds of teenagers.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Granted, it now corrupts every single mind that uses it.

I wish I could see the appeal of facebook...


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

Granted...but you need a real-life Phineas and Ferb to make a time machine.

I wish I will be free of debt forever.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Granted, you sell your organs

I wish for a stupid question.


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

Granted...but I'm not the one who will make it.

I wish to regain my organs back.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Granted, but you steal them from your future self... 

I wish for a giant book to crush 60's spiderman


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

Granted, but you will be first before spiderman.

I wish that my sister's won't be addicted of Facebook tomorrow and in the future


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Granted, she latches onto a different social network.

I wish I could fool people into thinking I made a wish.


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

Granted, but it only applies to yourself.

I wish I can restrain myself from replying in this thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Granted, but then I'll be stuck feeling uncomfortable around Fredrica Bernkastel

I wish I knew why...


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

Granted, but eventually you forget why you wished to know it.

I wish I have money to buy a real, working, able-to-connect-to-WiFi Nintendo DS.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Granted, but the game slot is broken.

I wish my game would arrive in the mail already >_


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

Granted, but the in-game language becomes prehistoric.

I wish...I wish...I have a wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Granted, but it is corrupted.

We wish to evoke ye olde speech with all our royal subjects.


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

Granted, but ye are not royal.

I wish I can successfully drift away from the RO private server I recently played.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Granted, the earth suddenly splits around you and inexplicably forms a river under you... you drift out into the ocean...

I wish to be haunted by captain crunch.


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

Granted, but appears together with a colorful, rainbow-like background.

wish I can go home safely.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Granted, you find yourself completely covered in bubble wrap...

I wish to fall off a cliff without suffering any injury.


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

Granted, nothing has been left of your body.

I wish I was a bit more taller...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Granted, you are now 0.0000001cm taller...

I wish I could confuse people...


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

Granted, but people become confuse-immune.

I wish Paarish-kun would reply to this topic as it is getting boring.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Granted, but paary- WAIT, DOES THAT MEAN I'M BORING YOU!? D:

I wish to die by rubber chicken, and have battletoad's pause music playing at my funeral.


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

(not really, I'll get bored even if it's not you)

Granted , but you are revived the moment you are buried.

I wish I can use the internet and the laptop when I get home.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Granted, but the internet becomes abnormally slow.

I wish to place explosives next to coals.


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

Granted, but you get perma-coaled.

I wish my boredom ends.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Granted, but you find a game to be addicted to...

I wish I could look menacing when holding a knife~


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

granted, but this will be on my least priority list.

I wish I can be successful in life...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Granted, life gives you combustible lemons.

I wish to watch more anime.


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

granted, but you need to download them through torrents

I wish my eyes get better.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

Granted, but they can now see through solid objects.

I wish I knew what to do with my 400GB download limit...


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 17, 2012)

Granted, if you know what I mean. *raises eyebrows*

I wish a *non-corruptible* wish in which someone could draw an elephant in a 200*200 .png and show it to me here. I don't want it to be missing any limbs, I don't want it to be missing any parts, I want it to be completely normal-looking...


----------



## koimayeul (Apr 18, 2012)

Granted, you wake up filled with your vision and suddenly bummer you was too absorbed and forgot to breath, you die.

I wish for an alien girlfriend with 3 nipples and two vaginas!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 18, 2012)

Granted, she's dead...

I wish for a yo-yo made out of dental floss...


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 18, 2012)

Granted, it's made out of _used_ dental floss.

I wish to win a nobel prize based on my merits.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 18, 2012)

Granted, but it's a nobel peace prize...

I wish those were harder to get...


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 19, 2012)

Granted.

You'll never get a prize.

I wish for a world where people would just be super nice to each other ;3
Scratch that I don't want that corrupted );

I wish I had gnomes on my shoulders.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 19, 2012)

Granted, but they violently force everyone to be super nice to each other... against their will...

I wish for something tasty...


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 19, 2012)

Granted, it will be the most horrible taste ever.

I wished for gnomes on my shoulders );


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 19, 2012)

(Assuming you're an Invader Zim fan)
Granted, but there's still a flaw in your security.

I wish Girr was mine.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 19, 2012)

Not granted.

GIR is mine ;3

I wish for a hugmate for Lucifer.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Granted, its made out of mushrooms...

I wish for a boat made entirely out of paperclips...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 22, 2012)

Granted, but it's made out of a single paperclip.

I wish for lots and lots of lemons to burn down some houses.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Granted, all houses vanish before you are given the opportunity

I wish to cut a lemon in half without crying


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 22, 2012)

Granted, but now you must cut them with a wiffle bat.

I wish I could pull out DJ Vinyl Scratch from under a turntable...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Granted, but her eye color is now cannon

I wish to see the impact of lyra speaking on the community~


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 22, 2012)

Granted, people will react the same way they did when derpy spoke.

I wish the two royal sisters were in more episodes ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Granted... Don't wanna corrupt this since I agree...

I wish for a derpy episode


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 22, 2012)

Granted, but she still is on screen for less than a minute.

I wish they would give voices to vinyl scratch and octavia...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)

Granted, but you have to wait til season 4

I wish I could manipulate the eternal march of time...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 24, 2012)

Granted, but time no longer exists...there's only...space?

I wish to be the best at space.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

Granted, but you start getting bored of space.

I wish for space cops


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 24, 2012)

Granted, but oooh, here come space cops.

I wish to be guilty of being in space.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

Granted, GO TO SPACE JAIL!!!

I wish to tell hydreigon I'm in space


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 24, 2012)

Granted, but I'm in space.

I wish to go back home. Don't like space.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)

Granted, but my favorite thing about space is space.

I wish to know why the square root of rope is string...


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 24, 2012)

Because strings ti(m)es string is rope!


I wish to be athletic.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

Granted, but you will never make it over a hurdle... 

I wish I knew why dental floss has superb tensile strength.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

Granted, the answer of which allows you to make sense of


Spoiler: this...












I wish more existed...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

Granted, less doesn't exist now.

I wish for twelve. Twelve. Twelve. Twelve. Twelve. Twelve. Twelve.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

Granted, 35831808

I wish for 47!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

Granted, 470. derp.

I wish for |x|=-1


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

Spoiler: Granted...











I wish I... wait wut?


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

Granted, but wait wut?

I wish for more paradoxes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

Granted, but this statement is a lie

I wish for umm... apples...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

Granted, but I give you bananas.

I wish for mmmm...bananas.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 25, 2012)

Granted, but I give you COORRRNNN~


I wish it would be different this time.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

Granted, the difference makes everything worse

I wish I could work with more volatile substances...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

Granted, but they're ingredients for my cake ._.

I wish for sediment shaped sediment.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

Granted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish I knew what wrong...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

Granted, but I think you accidentally a word.

I wish my ass was destructive.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 25, 2012)

Granted, but nowhere as destructive as E. Honda's ass (or Mika for that matter)

I wish to understand the physical mechanics of Peach side B in Smash Bros.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

Granted, it forces you to stay up at night, sobbing yourself to sleep...

I wish I knew why its so hard to pay attention to anything when you haven't slept in 48 hours


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

Granted, but you won't pay attention when I try to tell you.

I wish for insomnia.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

Granted, but I'm the one who starts being afflicted with it.

I wish for something epic


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

Granted, it's the epic _Beowulf_. 

I wish for a mock epic.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

Spoiler: Granted











I wish for a spaghetti western...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

Granted. Django Kill... 

I wish for pink celestia


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

Granted, you get molestia

I wish for a pink nightmare moon


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

Granted, it's cadence.

I wish for pink luna.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

Spoiler: Granted











I wish for derpy to pop out of the internet with muffins


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

Spoiler: Granted, but she looks a bit angry.











I wish to be assaulted with cake.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

Spoiler: Granted, but now











I wish I could find that one annoying pony video where pinkie, vinyl and luna are on the moon...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

Granted, but I begin to search for it as well.

I wish to know what that video was called.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

Spoiler: Granted, but I found it




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwfkrAevuVI



I wish I knew why I wanted to find it in the first place


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

Granted. It had ponies, thus it made it awesome.

I wish to live on the moon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

Granted, its playing non-stop yakity sax

I wish I knew the difference between yakity sax and yakety sax


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

Granted. A single letter?

I wish to find out why I end up with less hearts after every mission. 
(Do I really die that frequently? )


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

Granted... the answer is... umm... difficulty?

I wish I could get kid icarus >_>; sounds quite addictive...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

Granted, but you end up losing all of your hearts by increasing the difficulty too much and then dying...(DAMN YOU, 9.0!!)

I wish 9.0 would stop killing me >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

Granted, but you learn not to suck...

I wish I could dodge rain...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)

Granted, but first you have to learn how to dodge a dodgeball.

I wish to learn how to dodge a wrench.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

Granted, you obtain a very powerful magnet

I wish I could make my katana sharper...


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 27, 2012)

Granted, but it gets stolen and is used to assassinate you.
I wish you didn't have to die.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Granted, but no one is incapable of dying.

I wish for a paradox.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Granted

I wish for paradox


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Granted.

I wish for not granted.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Paradox'ed

I granted the wish for.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

I wish.

You granted for paradox.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

You I'd

Wish Granted for paradox


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

For you

I grant paradox for wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

For'ed

I paradox grant wish


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Wished.

I wish grant paradox for


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Prinny

I grant wished paradox


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Ponies

I paradox wished AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Granted, your power has set me free of the wretched paradox... for that I am grateful... I shall repay this kindness like so:

I wish for a paradox


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Granted, I don't grant your wish.

I wish to grant a wish within a wish.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 28, 2012)

Granted, you granted the wish within the wish. Unfortunately, the wish did not come true. Thus the the wish within the ungranted wish is also negated.

I wish to turn the above sentence into a Yugioh dueling sequence.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Granted... it feels overdrawn and forces part of your soul to die

I wish for food dye


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Granted. Here's a bottle of invisible ink.

I wish for muffins.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Granted, they are seized by derpy

I wish reap the souls of the living...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Granted, but I take down the great reaper.

I wish I knew why I only have 120000 hearts out of the 1000000+ I earned...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Granted, tax...

I wish I knew the actual answer


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Granted. It's because I bet over 410000 hearts (and kept dying )

I wish I could get all of my hearts back... >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Granted, but you lose the ability to use them.

I wish I could play a game frustrating enough to make me wanna break my controller/handheld...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Granted, try VVVVVV. This game punishes the slightest error with instant death.

I wish I could get through that game with fewer than 800 deaths...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Granted, the game becomes too easy to be noteworthy... 

I wish they would release VVVVV on the Australian e-shop already T_T


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Granted, but one of the crew will always be missing... 

I wish to get all 20 trinkets... three keep evading me >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Granted, you gain countless deaths before obtaining them...

I wish I knew what other ps3 games I should get...  


Spoiler



Maybe I'll make a blog


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Granted, you make a blog. 

I wish I cbf to make a blog.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Granted, but they're as effortless to make as mine look...

I wish I could think of a way to make this one at least mildly entertaining...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Granted, but you flamebait all of your blogs. 

I wish my monocles would stop stealing my coffee.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Granted, they steal my tea

I wish the monocles would stop stealing my tea


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Granted, but now they steal machomuu's coffee.

I wish the monocles would stop stealing the source of my coffee.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Granted, they are thwarted by the ap on machomuu's coffee

I wish I knew what happend to him...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Granted, but he WILL return. I hope...

I wish he would return sometime soon, though..


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Granted, but you get cryogenically frozen

I wish to thaw


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 29, 2012)

Granted, you become...indignation

I wish to light something on fire...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 29, 2012)

Granted, you set me on fire

I wish I didn't have to wait for the phone booth to be empty when I'm on fire...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 29, 2012)

Granted, now every bathroom in the world is occupied by applejack.

I wish for less exams and more ponies >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 29, 2012)

Granted, but now your exams are ponified

I wish I could understand how the educational system works...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 29, 2012)

Granted. It's like the internet, a series of tubes.

I wish to know how magnets work.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 29, 2012)

Granted, but you find out from a farmer cuz scientists are always lieing

I wish I knew why I don't respond well to compliments


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 30, 2012)

Instead of granting your wish, how about a shower of compliments? 

I wish to know why I'm so irritable lately...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2012)

Granted... umm... peri- *is shot*

I wish I could figure out the pattern apathy is taking...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 30, 2012)

Gra- *gunshot*

I wish to be cut off in the middle of-- *gunshot*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2012)

G-*is shot*

I-*is shot*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 30, 2012)

*gunshot*

I-- *gunshot*
wish-- *gunshot*

I'm not being shot  IN YOUR F-- *is shot*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2012)

Granted... ... ... ... ... so... no... umm... gun shots?... welp, better drink my own-*is shot*

I wish to travel to the moo-*is shot to the moon*


----------



## alphenor (Apr 30, 2012)

Granted. but the cow uses you as a stepping stone and you get a harsh landing back to the soil.

I wish I didn't watch the Titanic for the second time (it's dramatic)


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2012)

Granted, instead you watch one of the animated titanics

I wish to refine my tastes...


----------



## alphenor (Apr 30, 2012)

Granted..you had your tongue cut.

I wish I can put that tongue to where it is supposed to be.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2012)

Granted, you now use it to lick envelops

I wish for a tophat


----------



## alphenor (Apr 30, 2012)

granted...but it will be so big that it would cover you up.

wish that....oh nvrmind.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2012)

Granted, but its not what you expected

I wish for some muffins


----------



## kevan (May 1, 2012)

Granted

Except that they are Kevlar flavour


----------



## LunaWofl (May 2, 2012)

True

I wish I had a wish to corrupt.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 2, 2012)

Granted, but it gets granted.

I wish I had a corrupted wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Granted, but it doesn't get corrupted.

I wish for an incorruptible sentient carrot


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Granted, but bananas.

I wish for string.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Granted, but it's squared, so you get rope...

I wish for the square root of muffin


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Granted, you get muffin.

I wish for the cube root of muffin.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Granted, you get sugur cube.

I wish I could create something without discarding it for being too simple...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Granted, but everything you create will be simple.

I wish for something simple.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Granted, you have a piece of paper folded into a plane

I wish mine would fly instead of spontaneously com-bust. >_


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Granted, but now it crashes into other planes.

I wish my paper airplanes had wings...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Granted, but they make the paper airplane too heavy...

I wish I had wings...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Granted, but they melt when you fly too close to the sun.

I wish to activate the power of flight.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Granted, but now you are swarmed with enemies

I wish for endless hordes of enemies~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Granted, they're all changelings.

I wish for a party cannon.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Granted, you never leave home without it.

I wish to know what happened to the changelings...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Granted, they scattered everywhere.

I wish for a prediction on what will happen in season 3


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Granted, A derpy episode.

I wish to know what went wrong D=


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Granted, here's a little mushroom cloud to stomp on.

I wish to destroy stuff with my majestic ass~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Granted, but you avast celestia's ass

I wish for ytpmv


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Granted, you get lotsa spaghetti

I wish for CHOCOLATE!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Granted, you get chocolate rain...

I wish chip wasn't so annoying in sonic unleashed


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Granted, now sonic is annoying.

I wish for something absolutely smashing.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Granted
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJ1dYrjuYf4

I wish for something simular...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Granted, but






I wish for BLARRAARARGH


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Granted


I wish for something more insane...

Edit: oops >_


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Granted
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39llaRRA1P0

I wish for something even more insane.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Granted... wait... IMPOSSIBURU!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0sCXBFv2Xk
I wish I could find something more insane...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Spoiler: Granted, you find something that is absolutely...










I wish for a nigel thornberry gif.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Spoiler: Granted











I wish for something to break the fourth wall...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Granted, but it also ended up breaking the TV





I wish for something smashing~


----------



## Lucifer666 (May 3, 2012)

Granted, but I took the meaning of 'smashing' literally. I am 'smashing' your phone to bits. 

I wish headphones didn't give me headaches so easily.

Edit: also


Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

Granted, they now just make your ears bleed...

I wish for something to make my ears bleed...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 4, 2012)

Wish Granted. You now have every Blood on the Dance Floor album that will ever be made.

I wish for a bottomless bag of quarters.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 4, 2012)

Granted, but you are beaten brutally by said bags...

I wish for bag protection money


----------



## Hydreigon (May 5, 2012)

Granted, but your bag has a hole in it.

I wish to make space 20% cooler


----------



## LunaWofl (May 5, 2012)

Granted, you can now hear the space core in space~

I wish for a very minor case of serious brain damage...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 5, 2012)

Granted, but you get a very serious case of minor brain damage.

I wish for yay


----------



## LunaWofl (May 5, 2012)

Spoiler: Granted












I want to stop being sick so often >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 6, 2012)

Granted, you get your own bubble. 

I wish for a bubble ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 6, 2012)

Granted, it pops ._.

I wish to do the impossible


----------



## Hydreigon (May 6, 2012)

Granted, you become pinkie.

I wish to break the fourth wall...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 6, 2012)

Granted, you become as addicted to it as I am...

I wish I could more actively demonstrate my 4th wall breaking abilities...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 6, 2012)

Granted, but you must remember that they're always watching us... 

I wish that they didn't, I get stage fright...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 6, 2012)

Granted, you stop getting stage fright...

I wish they would stop laughing at me D:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 7, 2012)

Granted, they start throwing lemons at you.

I wish to throw cake back at them.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 7, 2012)

Granted, they obtain type 2 diabetes...

I wish my head would stop giving me these painful headaches >_>;; silly brain...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 7, 2012)

Granted, but now I give you headaches 

I wish my external hard drive didn't split open just now, I backed up some pretty important stuff (and ponies) on there... D:


----------



## LunaWofl (May 7, 2012)

Granted, the external harddrive that split was actually naruto, BELIEVE IT!!!

I wish every harddrive came filled with ponies


----------



## Hydreigon (May 7, 2012)

Granted, but nothing can be removed from the drive... 

I wish for a talking sandwich.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 7, 2012)

Spoiler: Granted











I wish for a chicken...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 9, 2012)

Spoiler: Granted.












I wish for cabbage.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 9, 2012)

Spoiler: Granted, but this stalks you til the day you die











I wish for deadpool


----------



## Hydreigon (May 9, 2012)

Spoiler: Granted











I wish for pie


----------



## LunaWofl (May 9, 2012)

Spoiler: Granted











I wish for a terrible fan fic


----------



## Hydreigon (May 9, 2012)

Granted, cupcakes. 

I wish to unread it.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 9, 2012)

Granted, you get amnesia

I wish I knew why I found it amusing


----------



## Hydreigon (May 9, 2012)

Granted, because of the horrified reactions by other readers. 

I wish my left arm wasn't sore.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 9, 2012)

Granted, your right arm is now sore...

I wish I could swing a sword faster...


----------



## Lucifer666 (May 9, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Granted, your right arm is now sore...
> 
> I wish I could swing a sword faster...



Granted, but you swing it so fast you can't control it. It goes around in a 360 and you kill yourself. Shame.

I wish I knew how to play the Ukelele.


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 9, 2012)

Granted, but you became Tone-Deaf.

I wish my pants weren't on fire.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 10, 2012)

Granted, they are now permanently stuck to your forehead

I wish to see the world smile in agony...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 11, 2012)

Granted, but no one is in agony.

I wish to see life's house burn.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 11, 2012)

Granted, but you must invent a combustible lemon first

I wish I had the urge to create a combustible lemon


----------



## Hydreigon (May 11, 2012)

Granted, but it prints paper.

I wish to make life take back its lemons.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 11, 2012)

Granted, but you do so through violence~

I wish for space


----------



## Hydreigon (May 11, 2012)

Granted, but you wanna go back to earth.

I wish to find the square root of rope.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 11, 2012)

Granted, you get string

I wish to die from hotdog posioning


----------



## Hydreigon (May 12, 2012)

Granted, but the hotdogs are lemons 

I wish for a lime


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

Granted, it shoots lasers

I wish for crux


----------



## Hydreigon (May 12, 2012)

Granted, now you know the answer to life, the universe, and everything.

I wish every answer was 42.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

Granted, every question is now about muffins... also dolphins...

I wish to thank the humans for all the fish~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 12, 2012)

Granted, but you still have to mine for fish.

I wish for sardines.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

Granted, this guy seizes them from you






I wish for... SARDINES!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 12, 2012)

Granted, but look at all the sardines I give.

I wish for someone to set up us the bomb.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

Granted, it was a prinny

I wish for PRINNY RULE NO.1, YOU SHALL ALWAYS INCLUDE THE WORD "DOOD" IN ALL YOUR LINES!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 12, 2012)

Granted, d00d.

I wish to make this rule an institution in the EoF


----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)

Granted d00d!!!

I wish for the revival of the prinny squad


----------



## ScarletCrystals (May 12, 2012)

What the heck is THAT?

I wish more d00ds will post here...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

Ah, the prinny squad...  good old days~
I never joined though 

And granted, but they're all prinnies, d00d.

I wish to say d00d at the end of every sentence, d00d.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

Granted d00d

I wish all lines would automatically have the word "d00d" in them~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

Granted, d00d, but everyone becomes an explosive. d00d.

d00d, I wish I could say 'd00d' with every chance I get. d00d~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

Granted d00d, totally worth granting d00d

I wish to throw prinnies d00d!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

Granted, d00d. But d00d, we get thrown, d00d!

d00d, I wish we weren't explosive, d00d...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

Granted, you become pringer x and I become prinny asagi... neither of which explode when thrown...

I wish I was as awesome as the main character in this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fUKT8KruQw


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

Granted, but now you have a huge sardine obsession.

I wish to make cans of sardines harder to open


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

Granted, but now I just switch to freshly caught sardines 

I wish for PRINNY RULE NO.1, YOU SHALL ALWAYS INCLUDE THE WORD "D00D" IN EVERY LINE YOU SAY!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

Granted, d00d, but lines from this point on cannot contain more than four words.

I wish for d00d.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

Granted, you now d00d

I wish muffins d00d


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

Granted, but Derpy, d00d.

I wish fridge, d00d.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

Granted, It falls d00d

Wish for pretzels d00d


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

Granted, but cheese, d00d.

I wish prinnies, d00d!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

Granted, they explode d00d

I wish sparta d00d


----------



## ScarletCrystals (May 13, 2012)

THIS IS SPAAAAARTA, d00d!

Wish for less d00d...


----------



## Daemauroa (May 13, 2012)

Granted, less prinnies it is.

I wish for a release date for the Last Gaurdian.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 16, 2012)

Granted, but delayed d00d

Undo restrictive wish d00d


----------



## Hydreigon (May 16, 2012)

Granted, d00d, but d00d, you still need to say 'd00d' at the end of every sentence, d00d!

d00d, I wish for more 'd00d' in every sentence, d00d!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 16, 2012)

D00d!!! Granted d00d, that d00d is such a totally radical d00d idea d00d!!!

D00d, i wish for prinny ponies d00d~, especially if they say d00d... d00d!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 17, 2012)

Granted, d00d! d00d, they still explode when thrown, d00d...

d00d, I wish for a prinny that can explode twice d00d!


----------



## air2004 (May 18, 2012)

DOOD ? DOOD?? DOOD! DOOD!! DOOOOOOD


----------



## Hydreigon (May 19, 2012)

d00d! Your prinny wish blew up before I could grant it, d00d!

I wish for an explosive wish, d00d.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 19, 2012)

Granted, it's a prinny wish d00d

Prinnysu wish d00d~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 22, 2012)

Granted, but d00d, I totally bump the thread.

I wish for prinny wishes, d00d!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2012)

Granted d00d

I wish the red moon would come already d00d, working for master etna is hard d00d


----------



## koimayeul (May 22, 2012)

Granted, you start to dig interest in Tex Murphy's, Under a Killing Moon

I wish for a new Tex game, with a more friendly interface


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 24, 2012)

Granted but it will be the "worst game of the year"

i wish it wud rain money


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

Granted, the ammount of money that enters circulation forces an ecconomic crash, thereby rendering all money you had: worthless...

I wish bitches knew bout windows me d00d...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 25, 2012)

Granted, but bitches already know that windows 98 is where it's at 

I wish I knew why windows me is still installed on one of my old pcs.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

Granted, because it hasn't blown up yet...

I wish I knew what causes my friend's electronics to blow up :/
... I think it's her dogs ._.;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 25, 2012)

Granted, but the dogs begin making your computer explode as well.

I wish my computer could explode twice.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

Granted... you rig an expolosive inside your computer to set off at the detection of smoke...

I wish to actually make the above work...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 26, 2012)

Granted, but there's never any smoke.

I wish for salmon ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2012)

Granted, but you develop an allergy to it...

I wish for the philosopher stone... So I can resolve the mistakes of the past...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 26, 2012)

Granted, here's a spray-painted rock modeled EXACTLY like the philosopher's stone... 

I wish for a pile of rocks.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2012)

Granted, it's Stonehenge

I wish people wouldn't look back on history with contempt, ignorance, and an over-inflated ego...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 26, 2012)

Granted, but we all still have massive egos.

I wish I had an alter ego


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 26, 2012)

granted, but he is EVILER than you

i wish the 3ds got a flash card


----------



## Hydreigon (May 26, 2012)

Granted, but it refuses to play roms.

I wish for a rock.


----------



## Yumi (May 26, 2012)

Granted, but its glacial ice.

I wish i could teleport anywhere in the world.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 26, 2012)

Granted, but you can only use it 0 times

i wish that i can fly


----------



## Hydreigon (May 26, 2012)

Granted, but someone has to control your flight path. Also, your wings catch on fire if you fly for more than five minutes.

I wish for a rock garden.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2012)

Granted, it is filled with planted rock musicians... they're begging for their lives.

I wish for a reset button.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 26, 2012)

Granted, but since it's stuck, you can't press it.

I wish for a big red button.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2012)

Granted, it doesn't do anything

I wish for a flushing mechanism.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 26, 2012)

Granted, toilet.

I wish for a monocle wearing a top hat.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2012)

Granted, but they explode into second hand coffee

I wish for lapis philosophorum.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, watch some moar fullmetal alchemist 

I wish for nothing to stop the smooze~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted, but nothig stops the smooze

I wish for total and utter confusion... and sea ponies... with smooze...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, but SHOOBEDOO!

I wish to call upon the seaponies when I'm in distress~!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted, but helpful as can be ponies simply send an SOS~

I wish if I found myself past a drift when I haven't got an oar~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, count upon the seaponies, they'll see you to shore!

I wish for shoobedoo shooshoobedoo~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted, but are you sinking fast? 

I wish I had some nasty shocks


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, but you're feeling like all hope is gone and washed up on the rocks.

I wish to be washed up on the rocks


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Granted, but SHOOBEDOO!
> 
> I wish to call upon the seaponies when I'm in distress~!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Granted, but helpful as can be ponies simply send an SOS~
> 
> I wish if my rudder runs aground or seaweed holds a grip~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted but you count upon the Sea Ponies - they'll see you get help~

I wish for Sea Ponies, Sea Ponies


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, simply signal SOS, simply signal SOS~

I wish for seaponies, seaponies~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted~ simply signal SOS, simply signal SOS~

I wish~ OH YES~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, but 

I wish for brain damage~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted, you now have a very... _minor_ case... of serious brain damage...

I wish to repair your brain damage with random.
Luftwaffe~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, but I think I still brained my damage.

I wish for 12. 12. 12. 12. 12. 12. 12. 12. 12.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted 4. 12. 5. 41. 7. 241. 10. 1432. 9. 1323. 16. 10861

I wish for muffin bricks.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, but derpy uses them to smash windows.

I wish for something...creamy and sweet


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted, it's not what you think... 

I wish I hadn't forgotten where I got that creamy and sweet stuff


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, it was from a can of condensed milk~

I wish for coffee, preferably some without any antipiracy measures~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted, it's filled with frogs...

I wish I knew were to get the patch.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, but unfortunately, you would have to dig into AlanJohn's massive anus 

I wish someone would mirror it...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted, AlanJohn's massive anus is now mirrored... 

I wish to make one using penguins... err... a patch that is...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, but now the coffee has a bit of herring in it.

I wish to make a patch out of cheese


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted, it stinks

I wish to remake one with marshmallow


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, but it gets sticky...too sticky.

I wish to make a patch out of bananas


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted, the coffee gets sent to the moon

I wish to make a patch out of lemons


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, the coffee is burnt.

I wish to make a patch out of a pile of rocks


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted, you start talking to the rocks, calling the compilation of them "Rocky"

I wish to make a patch out of tears...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, but you can't feel a thing, you can't shout, nor can you scream...

I wish to make a patch out of muffins


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted, it is stolen by derpy corp.

I wish to infiltrate derpy corp.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, but you have to do it...naked.

I wish we didn't have to wear clothes


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted, everyone is now a pony 

I wish for time traveling hyjinx


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 27, 2012)

Granted, it will work 100% fine with no problems (ps this wish is not corrupt)

i wish to have unlimited mt.dew


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted, but that's kinda disgusting so I replaced it with crab juice...

I wish for a hammer made out of broccoli


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, but they all contain dissolved carcasses of mice my hamster begins nomming on it.

I _still_ wish I wasn't reminded of that thread~ 
ninjas are everywhere, even in this thread


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

True

I wish for more ninjas


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, but they are all wearing bright orange costumes.

I wish they all have to drink expired milk


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted, BUT NOW THEY CANT STOP POOPING

I wish for hampsters


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, but they're all ninjas.

I wish for my hamsters to stop running over each other in their wheel


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted, they all become organised, and start having adventures akin to hamtaro~

I wish for jack sparrow...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, he's a pony.

I wish to know what happened to the tempirates and what I was thinking when I decided to let Chi-chan hear my voice >_


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted... They kinda dissolved when Chi become last active :/ 
And probably something similar to what I thought... 

I wish no one knew what I sounded like... well... I never really use the same voice twice... BUT STILL!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, but I still wonder if that was actually you in that soundcloud link you posted a while ago... 

I wish for Chi-chan to never disclose my real name


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted, but I'm gonna... meh, I can't ask >_>; he keeps avoiding me...
(also, yes... yes it was...  maybe...)

I wish I knew your first name


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, but--
wait a sec, not granted 

I wish I wasn't so shy


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted~ but I stay out of your shed 

I wish to ask Chi next time he's online


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, but he won't be online anytime soon 

I wish I didn't feel like I was getting trolled


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted... 

I wish to take something, and throw it on the ground


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, it's a wine glass.

I wish to know what a man is.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted, A MISERABLE LITTLE PILE OF SECRETS!!!

I wish for a cease to our over-extended conversation, HAVE AT YOU!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, but I can't let you do that, star fox.

I wish to do a barrel roll.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted, but you miss a gold ring

I wish to collect enough of them to get a special stage


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, you always crash when going after them.

I wish to crash less on expert ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted, everything glitches out of existence...

I wish to mystic arte


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, you shout the second part of your username 

I wish to tear down the fourth wall.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted, you do so with muffins

I wish I wasn't so prone to breaking the 4th wall :/


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, but you're no longer pinkie

I wish for pink celestia


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted, you get pinkie pie dressed as celestia

I wish for pink luna


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, you get princess cadence

I wish for more alicorns


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted, but they are sea alicorns

I wish for an incredibly unbroken sentence moving from topic to topic so that no one has the chance to interpreted it quite hypnotic...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Garnetd, btu ervey wrod si ni hte rwnog odrer.

I wish sanity didn't exist.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Granted, you try human alchemy and it takes away your sanity~

And that's why I wish for a philosophers stone


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

Granted, but you get a spray-painted rock

I wish to search "binary" on google search...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but you find About 0b10100002000110111101000000000 results.

I wish I could stop seeing 2's ._.;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but 12. 12. 12. 12. 12. 12. 12. 12. 12. 12. 12.

I wish for 222222222222222


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted but 44442444

I wish I could find random meat in walls...


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but is will be human meat

i wish for one more wish


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but you waste it at your local arcade~

I wish to use a finishing move...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but you fall flat on your face.

I wish to make a spectacular fall.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but it does massive damage.

I wish for ass power...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, you destroy the town hall...with your ass

I wish for ass worship


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but someone opens a can of whoop-ass

I wish I had the marketing rights to whoop-ass


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but cans of whoop-ass will never open again.

I wish for an ass-kicking ass


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but the ass kicks your ass...

I wish I knew why a donkey is called an ass


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but there was a 352 error when giving you your wish

i wish for xbox fans and ps3 fans wud stop fighting


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, they run off to cool the wii

I wish my wii would stop freezing on the home screen...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, it freezes when you start a game.

I wish my wii stopped making funny whirring sounds :/


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but you remove that one missing hampster from your wii

I wish my cat would stop trying to wake me up when bored...


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

Granted, your cat is now dead

i wish for faster internet


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, faster by 1kbps.

I wish I had a kitty :/


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but it scratches you at any chance it gets...

I wish I knew why my cat is a pacifist to everyone other than me :/


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

granted you getFrozenIndignation dead cat


i wish i had more time to write on gbatem


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but it doesn't help your spelling

I wish for a nuke.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but the match ends once you get your 25th kill.

I wish my friends would stfu about calladoody >_>;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, they now talk about pouring salt on snails

I wish for a magnifying glass...


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but it broken

i wish for you to stop posting be for me


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but only I know 

I wish for a bright orange costume and a carton of expired milk.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but it was lost in the mail

i wish for a dstwo


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, it's a nonoperational clone.

I wish for--HEY LOOK A DISTRACTION


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

Granted but it failed




01101001 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110011 01101000 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01101000 01100001 01100100 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

010001110111001001100001011011100111010001100101011001000010110000100000011000100111010101110100001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011001000110100101110011011101000111001001100001011000110111010001101001011011110110111000100000011001100110000101101001011011000110010101100100

I wish for octal


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, it sucks

I wish for hex


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000 00100000 00110000 00110000 00110001 00110001 00110000 00110000 00110000 00110000



i wish for black ops 2


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, 9D2A60

I wish for base 4


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

30 31 30 30 30 31 31 31 20 30 31 31 31 30 30 31 30 20 30 31 31 30 30 30 30 31 20 30 31 31 30 31 31 31 30 20 30 31 31 31 30 31 30 30 20 30 31 31 30 30 31 30 31 20 30 31 31 30 30 31 30 30 20 30 30 31 30 31 31 30 30 20 30 30 31 30 30 30 30 30 20 30 31 31 30 30 30 31 30 20 30 31 31 31 30 31 30 31 20 30 31 31 31 30 31 30 30 20 30 30 31 30 30 30 30 30 20 30 31 31 30 31 30 30 31 20 30 31 31 31 30 31 30 30 20 30 30 31 30 30 30 30 30 20 30 31 31 30 31 31 31 30 20 30 31 31 30 31 31 31 31 20 30 31 31 31 30 31 30 30 20 30 30 31 30 30 30 30 30 20 30 31 31 30 31 30 30 30 20 30 31 31 30 30 31 30 31 20 30 31 31 31 31 30 30 30




i wish base64


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

R3JhbnRlZCwgYnV0IHdobyB0aGUgaGVsbCB3b3VsZCBhY3R1YWxseSBiZSBhYmxlIHRvIGRlY29kZSB0aGlzIHdpdGhvdXQgYSBjb252ZXJ0ZXIgb3IgYW5vdGhlciByZWxhdGVkIHRvb2w/

I wish for base 16


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but that out dated soo no

i wish i knew c++


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but you start with java...

I wish I knew java.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but your employment manager forces you to program in java because thats all he really knows about

I wish to create a horror movie based on something like that...


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

Granted, you now work at java bean

i wish the moon was made out of cheese


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

Granted, BUT YOU STOLE MY POST


i wish that this is on the next page


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but only with this link
 

Edit: I wish to stop being ninja'd :/


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but it's still on this page, along with this post.

I wish for the next post to be on the same page.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

Granted, you are now a n00b


i wish i l


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but like me, your keep getting caught :/

I wish I could be less subtle about my card counting


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but they begin to count themselves

I wish to play 2500 card pickup~


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but there was 2,499 cards


i wish the mafia wud kill tha ganstas


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but the ganstas begin shitting on the mafia.

I wish for a hammer


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, it falls on the floor...

I wish I didn't spend all my money on pre-ordering games :/


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but it broke


i wish i had some food


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but I did as well.

I wish to know what to play...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, A TALES OF GAME 

I wish more people played tales of


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but they begin to make thousands of tales of references instead of mlp references.

I wish to play tale of the abyss...for the first time


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but it ps2 and not for 3ds


EDIT i wish i did not forget to add a wish


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but this time I don't grant it before it shows up

I wish I didn't get suspended every time someone has a bad day :/


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

Granted, you are now in a coma


i wish i did not just cut my self


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, you now cut cheese...

I wish people would cut themselves for productive reasons... like to be used as a living bomb :/


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but they inject themselves with lemon juice.

I wish I could hurl a prinny fitted with combustible lemons.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

Granted, you now not on earth you are on the sun where all burns


i wish that there was not  1 guest viewing this topic


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, its now over 9000 guests

I wish for chakaron...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, now there is a second guest.

I wish for more guests


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

Granted, the server is now full of guest and there now no more room for members


i wish that you wud quote this


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

@[member='nukeboy95']
Granted, but it's a mention

I wish to be mentioned less


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted @[member='Hydreigon']

I wish to be mentioned more... especially by @[member='Hydreigon']


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but @hydreigon

I wish for more mention spam~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

@[member='FrozenIndignation']

I wish for less mentions by @[member='FrozenIndignation']


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

Granted, you are still in that coma

i wish @FrozenIndignation wud post more


























Spoiler



haha made you look


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted Granted 

like that

i wish for less spam


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted... IMPOSSIBURU!!!

I wish for something IMPOSSIBURU!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but @FrozenIndignation gets notification spam

I wish for more notification spam


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted but... limits?

I wish for less notification fail =D


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but it not relly Granted



i wish for this wish not be bad IN ANY WAY


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

@[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon']@[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon']@[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon']@[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon']@[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon']@[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon']@[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon']@[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon']@[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon']@[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon']@[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon']@[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon']@[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon']@[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon']@[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon']@[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon']@[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon']@[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] @[member='Hydreigon'] 

did u get spamed?































i still wishing for less spam


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but Tia only got one notification :/

I wish to be mass spammed in notifications =D

EDIT: DAMN YOU TIME TRAVEL!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but...that was only a single notification, and also the spam thread gets unpinned.

I still wish for more spam


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but you are banned for wishing for more spam




i wish this was not in red


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, it is now in ignored

I wish to love transparent~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but I get ninja'd.

I wish for even more colors.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but they are different shades of black

I wish for multicolor funtime spam jutsu


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

Granted, you are now transparent untill you love transparent things

i wish that @*FrozenIndignation change his/her *icon


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted... wait icon? my display pic? nah I CBF, ungranted

I wish for visibility~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but it's still completely transparent.

I wish @FrozenIndignation was less frozen... 
mention fail


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but my indignation wipes everything out of existance

I wish recreate the world


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but the wish failed



i wish this was blue or red or green or yellow


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but you recreate it on minecraft and now you are  87 year old

i wish for minecraft 4 the 360


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but WHY AM I SO OLD?!

I wish for robots fish aliens and female hocus pocus


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but you lose

I wish for watchmen...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but you get a wat.

I wish to play a game, preferably global thermonuclear war


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but the watch men where drunk


i wish for better wishs


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, they are for more corruptible wishes.

I wish for a wish in a wish to grant while I'm granting a wish that someone else made.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

Granted, wait what





i wish for a wish for a wish for a wish


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but you are forced to grant it.

I wish for a wish to wish for wishes that wish themselves to wish for a wish that wishes wishes for a single wish.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but i cant add ur 3ds fc and wish at the same time


i wish u wud add my 3ds fc


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but I'm rarely on 

I wish to have the time to actually play


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

Granted, it says you are online


i wish for more 3ds games







edit: im gonna go play some mw3 see u all later


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, shovelware galore!

I wish for more 3ds games worth getting...


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

Granted, me and you will get animal crossing 3d and Tetris


i wish i wud get animal crossing 3d


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but it's a demo cart.

I wish I knew what other games to consider


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, uhh... heroes of ruin?

I wish I had the means to purchase KI


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, you do so by getting pinkie to do the bargaining for you.

I wish to bring my own price signs everywhere ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but Pinkie apears out of no where to slash the prices~

I wish to be more ambidextrous... outside of using katanas :/


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

Granted, you're now ambidextrous in wielding forks.

I wish to throw cheese at a ufo.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Granted, but all your cheese becomes probed...

I wish for more cheese on pizza


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 29, 2012)

Granted, you will now get moldy goat cheese

i wish my xbox 360 frame rate drop wud stop


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Granted, it red rings...

I wish my 360 would stop bothering me with random red rings :/


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 29, 2012)

Granted, it is now a red square


i wish my xbox had a hdmi port


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Granted, but your 360 now smells like aquaman

I wish to derail threads with aquaman


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Granted, but aquaman is banned from EoF.

I wish to derail threads with spiderman


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Granted, but you use mistake him with deadpool

I wish to derail the EoF with deadpool ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Granted, you derail threads with deadpool with a spider on this chest

I wish to show people how I fuck the sky


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Granted, but everything becomes a lot less sticky ;O;

I want a bunny


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Granted, but it raids your fridge.

I wish for a hamster


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Granted, you now have yet another hamster 

I wish I could get a hampster here ._.;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Granted, but they rapidly multiply.

I wish they didn't have such a short lifespan


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Granted, they're your pets now~

I wish for crazy hamster lady


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Granted, they are now immortal

I wish to deal with this newfound epidemic...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Granted, but that status is short lived

I wish I had more than one cat


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Granted, but you begin putting them on top of another cat while it's sleeping.

I wish I could approach my hamsters without them scurrying away ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Granted, you become the least threatening thing in the known universe... PINKIE PIE~

I wish there was some sort of grim dark fanfic revolving around pinkie :/


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Granted, but I kinda forgot the name of it...was it "muffins" or something? 

I wish to know the name of it.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Granted, I think it was oatmeal 

I wish to know what rainbow factory is about


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Granted, ask Chi-chan...
wait, actually don't 

I wish you forgot about...a little somethig... ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Granted, but I still ask dispite having no memory of what it is I'm meant to ask

I wish to take names and chew bubble gum...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Granted, but you are all out of gum.

I wish for a hat


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Granted, it is made out of bubble gum

I wish to see someone, with hair, wear a bubble gum based hat ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Granted, but it gets stuck to your hair.

I wish for explosive bubble gum.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Granted, but it replaces sticky bombs...

I wish to know what I would think right before knowing a sticky bomb attached to me would blow up...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Granted, it's not a bomb...but it certainly is sticky... 

I wish I knew how I earned the name H-chan~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Granted, the clue is in the name "H-chan" stemming to "ecchi" 

I wish to scream YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY~ if I'm ever to plummit to my death~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Granted, but you never fall~

I wish to scream YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY every moment I get~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Granted, but if you're like me, you'll get aLOT of weird looks from onlookers... 

I wish for rocket powered boots...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Granted, but you're forced to shout YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY every time you use them, and you can't take them off

I wish to take off the ears


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Granted, but you cannot... you hop, and when you hop you can never seem to get off the ground... its your curse... your eternal curse... you want to take the ears of but you cant... its your curse... YOUR FUCKING CURSE!!!

I wish to replay bioshock now ;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Granted, you do so using only the wrench.

I wish to replay bioshock 2


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Granted, but would you kindly play the first game instead

I wish I could be stuffed enough to get all the trophies for all my ps3 games...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2012)

Granted, but you keep getting more games.

I wish I could be bothered to do the same ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Granted, but like me, you just keep getting more games ._.;

I wish I didn't still have games I've yet to play more than an hour >_


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 29, 2012)

Granted, but your wish failed do to a e74 error




i wish for less E74 errors


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

Granted, you no longer have electricity

I wish for cocoa beans...


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 30, 2012)

Granted, you will get tainted coco beans

i wish for more xp


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

Granted, but you have no use for it...

I wish for hacked stats


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2012)

Granted, your stats are all 0

I wish for time travel~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

Granted, you travel to the end of time... and you can't come back...

I wish what happens at the end would just stop...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2012)

Granted, but you're able to travel back to the present at the end of time 

I wish for the epoch~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

Granted, it smells like frog

I wish to replace every Robo's theme with rick astley in every chrono trigger game...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2012)

Granted, but lucca never repairs robo

I wish to be sent to the end of time~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

Granted, you have tea with lavos...

I wish more people knew that lavos is just a misunderstood misfit...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2012)

Granted, but they now see lavos as a misfit

I wish for a book to say "DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE" when I open it~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

Granted, its a book about deadpool

I wish a book with mutant bunnies fighting giant mutant hampsters...


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 30, 2012)

Granted, but the stoped fighting and teamed on to make your life hell


i wish kodu game lab was free on the xbox like the pc


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

Granted, but now the game pauses every 2 minutes to give you an add

I wish to further plaster xboxlive with adds...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2012)

Granted, but you actually begin to take a tub of plaster and slather it all over your xbox

I wish I didn't wake up with a headache~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

Granted, you now have a headache at all times, and a subtle voice in the back of your head trying to tell you what's going to happen in advance

I wish I would stop getting headaches so frequently... makes it seem like ive got a brain tumor, which i don't... :/


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2012)

Granted, but you permanently brained your damage.

I wish to stop falling back asleep every time I wake up...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 30, 2012)

Granted, but now you wake up when you start falling asleep...

I wish my cat would stop following me...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2012)

Granted, but it starts to put stuff on you when you sleep.

I wish I could put stuff on top of my hamsters


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 31, 2012)

Granted, but it will kill him/her



i wish for more sleep


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

Granted, but now you never wake up

I wish I could start experimenting on living humans


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

Granted, you become glados~

I wish to bake a cake.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

Granted, but all you bake is a lie...

I wish for a half baked lie


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

Granted, but it's still batter for a delicious lie.

I wish to eat a lie in one huge gulp.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

Granted, but future hydreigon gets a wicked bad tummy ache

I wish for doctor who


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

Granted, but the telephone booth is broken.

I wish for doctor whooves~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

Granted, but now we're all sane in the eyes of other people.

I wish for insanity


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

Granted, but everypony is now a pony...

I wish to infect the world with random


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

Granted, but gal in teh world sea drop end walrfus infinitum

I wish monocle


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

Granted, top hat

I wish bubble pipe


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

Granted, detective derpy, derping diva~

I wish for a muffin fan fic...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

Granted, but it's a clopfic about derpy's muffin fetish 

I wish for that one fanfic about cupcakes...what was it again?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

Granted, Muffins

I wish for floor icecream


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

Granted, but are you a buzzard, pit FI?

I wish to know how a chicken takes three steps and then forgets...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

Granted, it simply lost its head three steps prior~

I wish humans could take five steps and die after I tell them a joke... instead of instantly...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 31, 2012)

Granted, but they die laughing.

I wish to fall endlessly


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

Granted, but you fall metaphorically...

I wish I knew why its "suffer from insanity"... personally, I enjoy every single moment


----------



## FireGrey (May 31, 2012)

granted but you dont like the answer.

I wish that gbatemp were real.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 31, 2012)

Granted, but your now an adorable puppy 

I wish to control ice~


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 2, 2012)

Granted, I officially transformed you into Sub Zero from Mortal Kombat. 

I wish for a chestnut blended.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 2, 2012)

Granted, you will get PEANUT BLENT (dramatic sounds)



i wish for better dramatic sounds


----------



## koimayeul (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, you listen to my immortal from evanescence and die crying.

I wish for a chubby girlfriend with a kind heart!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 3, 2012)

Not Granted, I was about to grant it but then that girlfriend cheated..

I wish for Orange juice blended.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted.
It's way past it's shelf life.

I wish that me and @Paarish can be happy forever


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted... 

I wish to crack the ap on machomuu's coffee


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

lolnope

I wish for a Touhou DS title.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, it crashes on the first stage

I wish for a touhou game on PS3


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, but your ps3 disk drive broke


i wish for a better i wish than this wish


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

I wish I gave enough of a damn to grant that


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

I wish I granted a wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

I wish the above was granted.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, but I wish it didn't


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, but I made a wish apon a star


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, but that star was actually a satellite ;O;

I wish pickles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, they are made from satellite...

I wish Mr. Caffeine would show up for this year's E3


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, but doodly doodly doop

I wish for a time machine


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, but it's Mr. caffeine

I wish for KI


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, but I begin to spoil the story.

I wish to know how a chicken takes three steps and then forgets...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

True, but I already granted that before :/

I wish I remembered to carry the 8


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 3, 2012)

granted but you could not be bothered


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, but your wish ceases to exist

I wish for a jar of dirt


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted but the jar is made of dirt so it falls apart.

I wish that i wished last post.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, but you edit that post.

I wish obtaining souls was easier


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, but now there's too many for you to collect.

I wish to shoot straws with a rubber band.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, but the rubber bands wear out just as you start to aim

I wish for some marionettes...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, but the strings are tangled.

I wish to watch a roller skating chicken.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, but it's already Kentucky fried...

I wish to appear in peoples dreams and plant subliminal messages, like going to work naked, and brushing teeth with sandpaper...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, but the only message you can leave is "watch ponies"

I wish to know how the first and second season of mlp made it into my flash drive...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, it involved the employ of a bright orange costumed ninja, BELIEVE IT!!!

I wish someone would believe it ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, but he isn't wearing a bright orange costume

I wish to make everyone drink a 1L carton of expired milk.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, the world can't stop pooping!!!

I wish to know why this milk is expired


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, it expired before I was even born.

I wish to know why we're drinking expired milk in the first place.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, because a ninja told us to...

I wish it was doctor who instead :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, but he's a pony

I wish for an oar.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, but you still encounter sea ponies

I wish they weren't so sadistic o_o


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, but now they're batshit insane~

I wish to traumatize people with seaponies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, but I become immune

I wish it wouldn't hurt so much to have my cat sleep on my lap while sitting on a chair o_o... legs... going numb... owchies!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, but you begin to sleep on her o_o

I wish my hamsters weren't so skittish ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, but you're also no longer so skittish~

I wish to discover the lost treasures of pinkie pie


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, but they were cupcakes~

I wish for muffins


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, they are confiscated by derpy

I wish I could summon a katana at any time


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, but it's made out of cheese

I wish to throw cupcakes at a ufo


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, but that's an Unmistakably Fantastic Octiva

I wish I knew why I love the sound of violins so much :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, because I can make them sound like nails on a chalkboard 

I wish I knew how to play a piano correctly...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted... If final fantasy 5 is any indication, you play on the all the pianos around the world~

I wish my cat would stop trying to tell me to go sleep :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, but now it won't let you sleep

I wish my hamsters would tell me to stay awake.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, but now you keep falling alseep

I wish for a lampshade of power


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, but it's a cheap knockoff

I wish to meet the god of snacks.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, its a half eaten oreo

I wish to know the epic tale behind that battle wound...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 3, 2012)

Granted, but you forgot about it



i wish this fourm had less pages


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> Granted, but you forgot about it
> 
> 
> 
> i wish this fourm had less pages


Granted, but you'll be banned first.

I wish the next person wouldn't corrupt my wish.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2012)

I wish I granted that wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2012)

Granted, but it's not granted

I wish for a grant


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 4, 2012)

Granted, a grant of $1

I wish for a club-your-face sandwich


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2012)

Granted, my face is now a club sandwich

I wish for changeling powers~


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 4, 2012)

Granted, but you said changing powers instead of changeling powers so you will get powers at random



i wish that it was 9:00 am (pst) time right now


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2012)

Granted, but a paradox occurs

I wish time travel didn't make me dizzy :/


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 4, 2012)

Granted, you will get sick when time traveling


*I WISH FOR SMALLER LETTERS*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2012)

Granted, but it hurts to read

I wish for a magnifying glass


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 4, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> , but it hurts to read
> 
> I wish for a magnifying glass


Granted, but as you see it broke


i wish this was red wait no orange  no no n green


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2012)

Granted, but you become monochrome color blind...

I wish I could meet someone who was ._.; assumingly it would be someone who is red green color blind as well as blue yellow color blind... the latter which is much rarer than the former...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 4, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Granted, but you become monochrome color blind...
> 
> I wish I could meet someone who was ._.; assumingly it would be someone who is red green color blind as well as blue yellow color blind... the latter which is much rarer than the former...


Granted, you met your self


i wish to be at e3 in 9 hours


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2012)

Granted, but you are forced to sit through hours of crappy kinect titles for the 360...

I wish for something good show up at this year's E3


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 4, 2012)

Granted, you will see Aquaman holding a wii u


I WISH for NO MORE Aquaman  IN THE LAST WORD GAME


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2012)

Banned cuz that's not cool


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 4, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz that's not cool


banned cuz wrong forum

i wish that you saw your mistake


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2012)

Granted, but it was intentional :/

I wish I could have tricked you with that...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 4, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Granted, but it was intentional :/
> 
> I wish I could have tricked you with that...



Granted, but you failed


i wish that id stop quoteng you


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2012)

Granted, but now I no longer get notifiications that you quoted me...

I wish for spam


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 4, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Granted, but now I no longer get notifiications that you quoted me...
> 
> I wish for spam







nukeboy95 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/t...14#entry4245214
> aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman aquaman (three lines)




i wish for a wii u


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2012)

Granted, but you no longer have electricity

I wish to burn the world with lava lamps


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 4, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Granted, but you no longer have electricity
> 
> I wish to burn the world with lava lamps


1. how did i just post this then
2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





((i live like 45 miles from that)
3. i wish for some sleep
new 3.0. i wish for this


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 4, 2012)

Granted, he replaces Aquaman.

I wish for Aquaman thread.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 5, 2012)

Granted, but non-specific action figure does not approve

i wish for a 3ds xl


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2012)

Granted, but it has no battery

I wish for an exploding battery~


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 5, 2012)

Granted, you will get a battery and a fire

i wish for more time to be awsome on gbatemp


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2012)

Granted, but you start liking ponies 

I wish I knew if anyone here thinks I'm awesome :/


----------



## pocchama1996 (Jun 5, 2012)

Granted, but the one person who thought so killed himself due to the embarrassment of you finding out.

I wish I had like 30 god damn dicks.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2012)

Granted, you are surrounded by 30, sweaty, men, who go by the name "Richard"

I wish for some brain bleach...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 5, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Granted, you are surrounded by 30, sweaty, men, who go by the name "Richard"
> 
> I wish for some brain bleach...


Granted, *gives water



i wish i cud have my water back


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2012)

Granted, it is now in the form of human excrement 

I wish to think of a piss poor reason to make a wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2012)

Granted, but you better drink your own piss

I wish for an excuse to drink my own piss


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2012)

Granted, but I'm drinking my own piss.

I wish to give the world a golden shower


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2012)

Granted, but the world is now made out of pure sodium

I wish for an entire world made out of sodium


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2012)

Granted, but it also rains frequently 

I wish for a clump of pure sodium


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2012)

Granted, but its locked inside an unbreakable safe~

I wish for some salt...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2012)

Granted, but 2Na + Cl2 → 2NaCl

I wish for combustion.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2012)

Granted, here is a lemon

I wish for a polymer~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2012)

Granted, but it melts D:

I wish to flood the EoF with neurotoxins.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2012)

Granted, but you become a potato

I wish to know what happened to that bird...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 6, 2012)

Granted, it got some acid and died do to bleach being add to that acid

i wish i knew what bird ur talking about


----------



## TheRedfox (Jun 6, 2012)

Granted, now you're a pony

I wish a empty sig for @[member='FrozenIndignation']


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2012)

Granted, but it's a picture of pinkamena staring at you intently at 10% opacity 

I wish for combustible muffins...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2012)

Granted, they are throw at you by derpy~

I wish 10% opacity was more visable~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 7, 2012)

Granted, but now I notice a prinny cap that wasn't there originally 

I wish for prinny squad revival, d00d!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 8, 2012)

Granted, soon

I wish my plan would work faster


----------



## TheRedfox (Jun 8, 2012)

Granted, it will work 0,0001X faster

I wish a unban for monkat


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 8, 2012)

Granted, but all posts are now nipples

I wish for a giant enemy crab


----------



## TheRedfox (Jun 8, 2012)

Granted, it blows up in front of you

I wish a ban for frozen


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 8, 2012)

Granted, but it's in the you are banned game.

I wish for a prinny


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 8, 2012)

Granted, but it explodes when you throw it d00d

I wonder what would happen if you threw me


----------



## TheRedfox (Jun 8, 2012)

You'll fall apart and MLP will be gone MUHAHHAHAAH

I wish a own pony(not a MLP one)


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jun 8, 2012)

granted but it was a male
i wish somebody farted


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 9, 2012)

Granted, but no one's around except for you.

I wish you drank some expired milk prior to farting...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2012)

Granted, but you can no longer stop pooping

I wish for a bright orange costume... and a portal gun


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 9, 2012)

Granted, you start pooping into portals 

I wish to discover the effects of combining 1 liter of expired milk and laxatives


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2012)

Granted, but you superglue yourself to a toilet bowl...

I wish for anal wind propulsion~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 9, 2012)

Granted, here's a turbine in the form of an anus.

I wish for frightening anal pleasure


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 9, 2012)

Granted, But you don't get it from me D;

I wish for a romantic boat ride with Paarish


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2012)

Granted, but it sinks

I wish  for prinnies, prinnies EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 9, 2012)

Granted, you can't touch them and I have a prinny hat ;3


I wish for food.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2012)

Granted, its soggy

I wish for a boat made out of cheese


----------



## TheRedfox (Jun 9, 2012)

Granted, but it's rotten cheese at 60 degrees celcius

I wish a new sony xperia S


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 9, 2012)

Granted,

It won't work.


I wish for a big fastfood meal for me and Paar to share in my car


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2012)

Granted, it's been sneezed on...

I wish for a sandwich made out of sandwiches


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jun 9, 2012)

Granted, but it was made out of sand.
I wish I was an admin in gbatemp so I can ban you. (answer : but i was an admin too.)


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 9, 2012)

Not granted.
No banning my pony fwiend );


I wish for another bottle of Southern Comfort.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2012)

Granted, but then it's stolen by Candlejack.

I wish tha


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jun 9, 2012)

Not granted. what did you want?
i wish who ever posts next is banned and cannot not grant this wish (remember that i am asking)


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Wish left ungranted.

I wish I gave a damn to grant that wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

I wish I could be stuffed enough to grant that wish


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

I wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

wish to


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Granted, but I wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Wished, but i grant


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Granted, but wished I.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 10, 2012)

Granted because Candlejack said so.

I wish fo


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Granted, but i wish for candlejack-


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Granted, but applejack.

I wish for a vulnerability in the force box.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Granted, but its now the fourth wall

I wish I knew why people are surprised when I look at them outside of their TVish thingies


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Granted, but they think you're a serial killer. I mean, what else are you going to do with that hacksaw you're holding? Make cupcakes from other ponies?
Nah...

I wish the fourth wall didn't exist.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Granted, but now our perception of reality makes no sense

I wish my hair was more curly to accommodate gummy biting it


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Granted, but gummy still has no fucks to give

I wish to learn not to give a fuck in over 30 languages


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Granted, but 28 of those are mistranslated...

I wish for a mistranslated banana


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Granted, but it sends the banana to the sun.

I wish for a mistranslated megaphone.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Granted, its now the royal canterlot caplock

I wish for captain canterlot voice~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Granted, but captain planet disapproves

I wish for your powers combined


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Granted, you get captain pl-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

I wish fo-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Granted, but AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

I wish for AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Granted, bu-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

I wish for secret but-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Granted, but you get scary but-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

I wish for clandestine rectal-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Granted, but Yee receive frightful rectal-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

I wish for a jar of-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Granted, but you're obsessed with tubs of-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

I wish for bananas on the moon-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Granted, but I'm with skippy, the moo-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

I wish for so many friends ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Granted, but they all-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

I wish for my friends to AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Granted, but an accident causes them to-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

I wish this helecoptor was a real cop


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Granted, but his partner is the annoying roflcopter~

I wish for soisoisoisoisoisoisoi-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Granted, but-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

I wish fo-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

Granted-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

I-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

Gr-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

I-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

G-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

I-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 11, 2012)

-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Granted.

-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA I wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-Granted.

I wish for a fan made out of waffles


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 11, 2012)

Granted, but there's no syrup.

I wish for a rose made out of bacon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Granted, but the thornes are made out of cyanide

I wish for cookies and cream


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 11, 2012)

granted , but the cream isn't what you think it is....

I wish for a serious comment from FrozenIndignation!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

Granted, but the world ceases to exist

I wish elevators could be made out of rocky road


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 11, 2012)

Granted, but it melted

i wish for less wishes


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 12, 2012)

granted but you won't see any differences

I wish for something..........incredibly cool.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 13, 2012)

granted  but you are blind


i wish to see the effect of my last wish


----------



## KDH (Jun 13, 2012)

Granted. You catch a glimpse of a parallel universe where no one wishes, or dreams, or tries to better themselves. It's really quite sad.

I wish to be a Time Lord.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2012)

Granted, but you don't have a tardis, and you never will

I wish for daleks to replace everyone working at call centers...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 14, 2012)

Granted, but they start to spam "EXTERMINATE" in their phone calls to random people.

I wish to stare at a bunch of bananas intently


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 14, 2012)

Granted, they all end up on the moon

I wish for a megaphone made out of bananas


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 14, 2012)

Granted, but the bananas are overripe.

I wish to toss a banana through a portal


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 14, 2012)

Granted, it appears in your attic

I wish for an attic to secretly live in


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 14, 2012)

Granted, but you get hit by the bananas I throw at the portal.

I wish for a massive banana


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 15, 2012)

Granted but a massive monkey stole it


i wish for more people to play monster hunter with


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 15, 2012)

Granted, they are all keep screwing everything up just to annoy you

I wish for a gravity rush sequel


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, but it's even shorter than the first.

I wish my vita actually existed.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, but it is given a bath 

I wish for a cheap effective way to water proof any, and all, electronics


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, now we have a ziploc bag for every electronic device ever created.

I wish gravity didn't exist.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, but now the entire world is endless void~


Hydreigon said:


> Granted, now we have a ziploc bag for every electronic device ever created.


*tries to think how that might work for a pacemaker*

I wish the ways I can think of wouldn't be so painful on my test subjects


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, but now you have no test subjects.

I wish to ignore the laws of physics, they're being assholes to me D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, but now they pick on your hamsters D:

I wish for gravity rush's DLC to come out faster D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, but it's buggy as hell due to it being rushed.

I wish I could punch someone in the face to earn enough exp to level up


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, but each time you do, a slow crawling, unskippable, immobilizing, text box pops up to tell you that you have exhibited an example of newton's 3rd law

I wish I could teach physics to people via violence...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, but I can't imagine you being violent 

I wish to know how violent you can be


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, but involves me putting stuff on my cat D:

I wish I knew how to make sense of that...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, now you drop stuff onto your cat D:

I wish to know what will happen if I put my psp on top of my hamster


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted... It stuggles for a bit, then gets free and runs off...

I wish my cat and dog would get along better...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, but they now go after my hamsters D:

I wish my hamsters didn't have so many babies...but they're so damn cute...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, they now have 1 less

I wish to call them all Luna


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, but they all get sent to the moon by the one hamster named Celestia.

I wish to make the moon a hamster cage~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, but you now require a portal gun...

I wish to see how big a hamster can get


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, but even as adults, mine are no larger than the size of my clenched fist. Also, did I mention I have somewhat small hands?

I wish for my hamsters to stop "fighting" at night when I'm sleeping...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, but now they fight whenever you're on the phone

I wish my dog would stop barking at 2:43 am every wednesday and saturday...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, it barks every other minute.

I wish to annoy a cat


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, you put stuff on my cat 

I wish I could have some short life cycle pets to experiment on~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, now you begin to use lab mice that reproduce rather quickly...

I wish to watch my hamster nom on a carrot~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted... but you record it and send me a video of it 

I wish to catch another mouse...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, but it escapes.

I wish I had a carrot...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted... but it's rotten... 

I wish for... umm... apples, yeah that's right, APPLES!!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, but it not free that will be $97

i wish for umm umm CRAP oh wait i know no i wish to know what i was gonna wish for


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, 

I wish for sandpaper


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, but the sand melted soo u got GLASSPAPER


i wish for a cup of pure water that is on fire being held be a a sold gold moon thas is inside a box made out of never-meting ice next to a pile of 1 million  gallons of air that is frozen in a bath of trolled forms


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, but I took a piss in the cup, hope you don't mind 

I wish for some limes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, they are implosive

I wish to mix lemons and limes


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, they cancel each other out

I wish to mix lemons and limes with liquid nitrogen...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, but you smash them with a giant hammer

I wish for the ancient art of banning to be passed down to generations~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, it shall be passed on along with the art of  ing

I wish for the ancient art of creating a shit thread


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, but you still won't make any topics 

I wish to reverse engineer a shit thread


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2012)

Granted, but they're still shit threads.

I wish the EoF was populated by shit threads


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

Not granted... it already is :/

I wish for a population made out of chocolate


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 16, 2012)

granted, but the temp was 115F soo they melted

i wish for a wish inside of a wish inside of a wish inside of a wish inside of a unicorn inside of a wish inside of a gbatemp form inside a mod


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 17, 2012)

Granted, but the mod is p1ngpong

I wish more people would hate me


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2012)

Granted, but that includes me 

I wish for angreh faisez


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 17, 2012)

Granted, but everything is now filled with :ANGREHFAISEZ:!!!

I wish to make a rainbow out of blood...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2012)

Granted, instead of a gold pot, pinkie is now at the end of the rainbow 

I wish for a chainsaw


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but you are now tasked with killing thousands of zombies while wearing a skimpy outfit 

I wish to control gravity~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but your perception of reality is also twisted.

I wish for a pineapple


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted... its where your hemorrhoids would be if you had them...

I wish hemorrhoids under the sea


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but spongebob lives in one.

I wish to ask a fire hydrant if he's squidward


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted but, MY LEG!!! my leg...

I wish human transmutation wasn't so prone to failure...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but now nothing happens.

I wish to kick a random person in the shins


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, you kick a corpse in the shins

I wish I didn't surrender 1st move i get in chess...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but you surrender before the match even starts

I wish I sucked at chess...oh wait.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but you become the first person I don't surrender to...

I wish I didn't lose on the 7th turn of said game D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but now you lose on the 8th.

I wish my cousin would stop shouting "KING ME" in chess...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, your cousin now replaces the "ng" with "ss" 

I wish people would stop jumping to the conclusion that I'm psychic irl :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but now they jump to the conclusion that you're insane irl 

I wish people would stop thinking that I'm demented irl... I think I'm perfectly normal :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, now everyone else is demented irl

I wish my voice could do more than make people wanna kill themselves


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but now it blows out their eardrums.

I wish I could speak more loudly irl...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but rainbow dash tells you to be louder

I wish my party cannon could get past airport security


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but TSA doesn't exist anymore

I wish I had a megaphone to scream "TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!" in...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but you lose the power to send stuff to the moon

I wish for bananas...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but you hate them.

I wish to protect the MMM


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but you fall asleep on the job

I wish to take a picture of tia eating cake~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but I stuff myself with it.

I wish I had a cake fetish


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but the internet has evidence that you already do 

We wish to speak in ye olde englishe


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, you are now a geek

i wish to stop geting banned on http://gbatemp.net/topic/85252-the-you-are-banned-game/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but now the whole thread is pointless.

I wish people would use more archaic terms...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

404 wish not found



i wish that people wud quote me more


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but the quote is blank

I wish I would be mentioned less


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, you are now A loser


i wish for a nice EoF


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but no one posts in it.

I wish to thank the humans for the fish


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but ooook?



i wish TO KILL ALL FISH


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, the dolphins kill you

I wish for a long dark teatime of the soul


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but the tea got cold.

I wish I could launch computer monitors at people by pointing at them and shouting "HAAAAAAAAAAX!"


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but your a ginger soo you have no soul
edit:@Hydreigon CURSE YOUR FASTER INTERNET

i wish for moar air


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but all the monitors in the world are now superglued, and nailed, to 50ton anvils

I wish for a mlp mod


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but chainsaws galore 

I wish for an ACTUAL chainsaw (and no, I am not going to wear some skimpy outfit!)


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted but it was a broken

i wish i dint have juvenile arthritis


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted...

I wish for a giant stick


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but i drop it in a bath of acid

i wish for a bath in acid


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but um...would you mind? 

I wish to carry a sick, repulsive, electric twanger


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but i lost the stick one my way over

i wish i owned gbatemp.net


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but you'd also have to guide it...effectively... 

I wish we were all fake admins again


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but the admins disapear

I wish for a sword made out of blood


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but WHAT KIND OF MMO DO YOU THINK THIS IS

i wish for the worlds most tasty



Spoiler



chicken corn-dog


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but it still makes you uncontrollably hurl

I wish for spider senses


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but they never tingle.

I wish my hamster had a longer lifespan... D:


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, it now has 0.00001 moar seconds in it lifespan



i wish to have a red gbatemp name


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but your name gets changed to PrincessPink

I wish to stop time... and play with physics in a timeless world...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Granted, but your name gets changed to PrincessPink
> 
> 
> 
> I wish to stop time... and play with physics in a timeless world...




*MY WISH DINT WORK YOU FONY*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted anyways.

I wish I knew what I granted.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted... but PrincessPink get's annoyed :/

I wish everything would stop exploding...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but everything begins to implode instead 

I wish for an imploding explosion


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, just Granted,


i wish @*p1ngpong **wud play*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but he makes my head explode by posting a pony

I wish for steel samurai action figure


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, non-specific action figure takes his place

I wish for iwata banana

(uh oh. ponies after p1ngpong's summoning spell has been cast)


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Granted, but he makes my head explode by posting a pony
> 
> I wish for steel samurai action figure








you will get this on: 5/12/2012

i wish that my cat wud do a barrel roll


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but it barrel rolls to freedom...

I wish for an ACTUAL steel samurai action figure >_<
but non-descript will do


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, refer two posts above 

I wish to take a piss on Hydreigon's grave


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Granted, but it barrel rolls to freedom...
> 
> I wish for an ACTUAL steel samurai action figure >_<
> but non-descript will do


YOU GET WHAT YOU GET


i wish for rx-7


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, you get k-9





I wish for a sonic


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, it's a screwdriver 

I wish to EXTERMINATE!!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Granted, you get k-9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


granted, you get a sonic boom


i wish id stop quoting


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, you're a Dalek

I wish for cybermen


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but you have to listen to their grating voice...

I wish my phone booth allowed me to time travel


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, you get aquaman

i wish for gbatemp app for andriod


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted... but it keeps crashing...

I wish to be the doctor's companion... and than betray him right at the end


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but you won't get to see the ending 

I wish I cbf to watch dr. who right now... :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but you watch the old series...

I wish I could be stuffed to watch the older than 2005 eps...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, if you're like me, you'd be too lazy to actually bother to search for the eps...

I wish I wasn't so lazy


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but now neither am I 

I wish for a sandwich


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but twi makes it talk

I wish for a parasprite


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, you get a p1ngpong

I wish for p1ngpong doll that trolls you each time you pull the string~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, all it does is beg you not to cry.

I wish to have a pet troll


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but you forget to feed it

I wish hamsters weren't banned in australia :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but now they're feral.

I wish hamsters didn't die so quickly D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, their death animation is now 666 frames long...

I wish for a drink made out of coconuts


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but it's made from the coconut rind

I wish to drink my own piss.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but I drink my own piss

I wish to force more people to drink their own piss


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but I drink my own piss

I wish to people would drink their own piss instead of ordering drinks at a restaurant


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but now they are charged for it...

I wish for a nude bomb


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but you are forced to watch it play on a loop

I wish I was less perverted.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted... but you swap minds with me- on second thought, that's a REALLY bad idea D:

I wish for mind freeze


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, here's a massive amount of ice cream. Good luck finishing it all!

I wish every thread didn't require pants


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but the ones that don't, require a skirt~

I wish for skirt steak


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but you get ribeye instead... 

I wish for filet mignon


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but it's been left outside for 3 months

I wish for chicken wings


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but they're undercooked

I wish for salmon


----------



## Vampire Lied (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted,...but it's a plastic toy from a play kitchen.
I wish pokemon hax didn't exist.


Edit: damn mobile too slow.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but now these hack threads won't exist (yay!)

I wish all of these pokemon hack threads would be cleaned up already :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but I made one where every pokemon gives 999999 exp...

I wish for an impossible pokemon hack


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but pokemon don't exist in that hack

I wish for the creepy black version...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but the rom was for 3ds only


​i wish for more face palming


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish for a duckroll


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted





I wish for a trolololol


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted

I wish for more things to add onto my avatar


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but you turn it into a gif~

I wish for a derelle gif


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but *this post has been deleted*

I wish fo-ASSUMING DIRECT CONTROL


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but I can't let you do that, star fox.

I wish to get up on the hydra's back


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but you find it impossible to hit its weakpoint for massive damage

I wish for a hidden door


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2012)

Granted, but it won't open

I wish to find the hidden stairs


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, but it lead to a pit of acid spiting evil monkeys with unicorn hats

i wish to see that in real life


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, but you see it in a movie

I wish I had the ability to punch people in the face over TCP/IP


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, but now everyone in the world has black eyes

I wish to incinerate all...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, you incinerated all of the talking muffins D:

I wish to assault random people with cupcakes


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, but they assault you back with muffins

I wish to assault people with a somersault


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, but they do barrel rolls

I wish to use bombs wisely


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, but you get paranoid and up never actually using them until the final boss

I wish for a jar of dirt


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, but the jar IS dirt...

I wish for a house made from marshmallows


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, it becomes sticky when it rains 

I wish for a yellow submarine


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, but again, you have to sit through it.

I wish for something sticky


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted... it's... all... white and...  ... sticky... it must be  polyvinyl acetate~ 

I wish for hydrogen


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, but I accidentally another atom of hydrohen and oxygen ;O;

I wish for sodium


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, its been thrown in the ocean

I wish for fairy floss~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, but it was drenched in water...now it's all sticky 

I wish for some pocky


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted. its strawberry flavored

I wish to purchase pocky now


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, but for some reason, they jack up the price D:

I wish for yan-yan ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted... but I think I'll go try some 

I wish I knew the most annoying time to shop at my local, 24 hour, supermarket...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, 3AM in the morning, while drunk 

I wish for giant pocky


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, but it's too heavy to carry

I wish for something indestructible


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, protective force box, it is now a force box once again
i am sausage head

I wish for a vulnerability in the force box


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, it is vulnerable to being assaulted with cake

I wish to protect it by firing ze muffins!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, but the muffins are burnt in the process

I wish to fire the pinkie cannon


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, you fire pinkie... how could you?

I wish to give pinkie her old job back


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, but she gets her own cupcake cannon

I wish for a bubble pipe and top hat


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, but you regret not wishing for a monocle

I wish for a monocle of power


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, look at your avatar

i wish for a monocle on my avatar


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, but it doesn't allow you to travel in time and encounter wacky hyjinx

I wish for ponyception


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Granted, but it doesn't allow you to travel in time and encounter wacky hyjinx
> 
> I wish for ponyception


*WHERE MY AVATAR monocle *


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> *WHERE MY AVATAR monocle *









I wish for a party


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

i wish that every one will talk like the have 3 billion dollers


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, capital idea there ol'bean

I say, I do wish those young ruffians would cease their bickering at tea time...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

you dont say

now what shall i do with my wish youg scaly wag


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

I say? Skallywag? How dreadfully unbecoming!!!

I dare say, I do ever so wish you would cease talking like those brutes of the seas. Ah... What do the commoners call them? Ah yes, a pirate.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, you go to  [email protected] web site


i wish the [email protected] web site lives FOREvER


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Ah yes, granted, though I should be quite adamant in telling you that it's against GBAtemp's rules
more specifically: this


> Members may also NOT mention torrent or warez-containing sites or channels by name or otherwise.



I wish you would remove that link post-haste


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> Granted, you go to
> 
> 
> i wish the [email protected] web site lives FOREvER




i wish for a steam-punk top-hat


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, you steal this kid's hat

I wish for mashed potatos


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, you get




i wish i was not saw that


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, you saw something worse...

I wish for a penguin


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

i wish for windows me 2.0


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, it functions just like windows 8

I wish it didn't wasn't already a huge burning train wreck


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

what?

i wish i under-stand that


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted... windows 8... bad

I wish I could stop laughing at people who claim windows phone will replace android and apple


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, you kill them all happy?

i wish that windows 8 dint suck


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted... but it destroys the fabric of reality... since windows much alternate between good and bad!!! tis it's curse

I wish to take the ears off... it's my curse... my eternal curse...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, but a demon eats your soul

i wish i dint have to go to bed (it is 3:56 am)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted... but instead you sleep on the floor 

I wish for a rabbit filled missile


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

Granted, but it turn on you


i wish that my cat was not soo fat


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Granted, but now it always throws up after eating

I wish my cat and dog were better at sensing people's presence.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

Granted, they are now in a coma

i wish for every one to talk rich (again)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

We enjoy this, and thus we grant it

We wish for screams of delight


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

you dont say how delight -ful

i shall now wish for a triple head panda


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

We doth grant thine wish
We call him Cerberus

Luna wishes to talk about herself in third person...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Granted, but we think that is a pretty dumb idea

We wish to refer to ourself with the royal "we"...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

We agree to grant this

Luna wants to wish to double the fun


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

We shall grant thy wish; however, should you choose to gobble the little one's backside, the village shall avoid you once more.

We wish to speak using ye olde english! >_


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

u shall get your wish master-son

i wish to know the truth: IS 										*Hydreigon and * *FrozenIndignation GOING OUT*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Granted, but uh...refer to my other post, please... 

I wish we dropped this subject already


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

Granted, but it is I LOST THAT WISH
i wish to know


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Granted, you now no longer wish to know

I wish for iwata banana


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bODn-q0g68


i wish to know why you HIDE YO LOVE


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Granted, but she only does it when people are watching...

I wish for inanimate objects


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Granted... it's like romeo and juliet... only with giant butterflies picking off humans one by one... and without perversion... and pedophilia... and essentially without the whole love story... 

We wish that monks would have higher base defense


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Granted, but they also have lower base health.

I wish to know if, um...we ARE romeo and juliet... oh lawdy


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Granted... well... ummm... its... 

I wish romeo and juliet wasn't such a poor story... still better than twilight though...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

Granted\

i wish you look at my new sig


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Granted... it looks like bacon if I squint really hard

I wish for bacon


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Granted, it's ice cream

I wish to put bacon on everything


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

Granted, BUT YOU LIED

i wish to stop  Granting wishs


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Granted, but now you stop having your wishes granted, starting from this one

I wish for pineapples


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Granted, but it's inhabited by a certain sponge under the sea

I wish I actually learned something from my three language classes last year


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Granted, but you use that information to create mischief

I wish I could say something in a different language without having someone compliment me for my pronunciation...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Granted, but they're actually scolding you for your...remarks... 

I wish I could look at something without making a perverted comment


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Granted... but you start looking at corpses...

I wish to know what happens between two zombies who love each other very much...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Granted, they eat each other out 

I wish for a banana phone


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Granted... but it drives you BANANAS

I wish to call for pizza~ call my cat~ call the white house~ have a chat~


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

fine here have a cell-phone

i wish for MOAR PONIES


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

Granted, but I cbf risking a suspension for posting any...

I wish I could log out of my account when suspended... ah well... guess I could use other tricks to bypass it...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

wait u cant  log out?


i wish for a NON-MOLDED/GROSS COOKIE


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2012)

Granted, here's some cookie dough 

I wish I could drive people mentally insane...


----------



## ii-c-going (Jun 20, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Granted, here's some cookie dough
> 
> I wish I could drive people mentally insane...



Granted, but since everybody is mentally insane you're the only one not to fit in...

I wish the Eof was funny again.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2012)

Granted, but it's still filled with incredibly shit threads.

I wish the EoF wasn't a toilet


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2012)

Granted, but it is now a sewer

I wish for ninja turtles


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2012)

Granted, my pet turtle is now a hired gun trying to kill you 

I wish for some mice on motorbikes


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2012)

Granted, but no one remembers them

I wish for super chicken


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 21, 2012)

Granted, scootaloo

I wish for newton's third law


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2012)

Granted, your hamsters turn into a giant fist and hit you in the face, thereby showing you an example of newton's third law

I wish to confuse humanoids


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 21, 2012)

Granted, you used confuse 


​i wish for pokemon grey instead of b2/w2


----------



## mokkas (Jun 22, 2012)

I wish I could have anything I ever wanted... But thats a wish, not reallity (evil laughing) mouahahaha!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 22, 2012)

wish failed do to no wish being granted

i wish to own gbatemp


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 22, 2012)

granted but instead you were owned by Gbatemp! ( easy one )

I wish that the next person doesn't say a thing about my wish


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2012)

I wish to ignore people's wishes


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 23, 2012)

You wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2012)

Granted 

I don't wish the ground meat


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 23, 2012)

Granted, but the turkey said no

I wish the chicken


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2012)

Granted, it's super...

I wish for a product of revenge...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 24, 2012)

Granted, but you must enchant the following words when you use the product:
Ummie Jummie Wabba Wee

I wish for a product that wastes people's money.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 25, 2012)

granted, but among the victims are your grandparents, who are forced to suck dicks for money to support themselves (the product might be heroin, unless it's Substance D)

I wish for a million wishes all of my choosing; I don't have to use them all, I just have the opportunity, they do not expire, they are unalterable by outside forces except for those dictated in the terms of the wish, they have very local impact zones (meaning that the effects are not felt far outside my personal sphere, ie grabbing a billion dollas will not take money from anyone else) unless dictated by me, anddd fuck if this is against the rules, these wishes are mine bitches!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2012)

Granted, but the only wish you make is to print paper 

I wish my lemons didn't explode into a pile of tasty monocles ._.


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 25, 2012)

Granted, now they just explode.

I wish the most epic cliffhanger you will ever see!


----------



## pistone (Jun 26, 2012)

granted but it will be invisible
i wish for e better sword!!!


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 26, 2012)

Granted.

It's made from diamondsssssssss


I wish for.....
The same thing the next person wishes for.


----------



## pistone (Jun 26, 2012)

granted 
i wish for a wish


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

Granted, but I wish for a wish


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

Granted, but the wish you wish for is for another wish.

I wish for the same thing DinohScene wished for


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

Granted, but involves a lot of bananas

I wish to be banished for a thousand years


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

Granted, but you return evil...and with a banana fetish 

I wish to throw a monitor at someone while shouting "HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAX!"


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

Granted, you throw it at yourself

I wish to have a monitor thrown at me


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

Granted, but you didn't use any hax

I wish people wouldn't run from my new camera...I mean, so what if it can shoot bullets? Isn't it supposed to shoot?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

Granted, now each time you shoot, they have their souls taken...

I wish I could always avoid having photos taken of me...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

Granted, but you do so by smashing every camera you see

I wish people would stop randomly asking me to take a picture with them >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

Granted, they now run away from you...

I wish people would run instead of shivering in fear, when I get mad :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

Granted, but you never get angry now...

I wish I didn't get ticked off so easily


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

Granted, but now you turn into a giant green hulking creature when you do

I wish to smaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaash


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

Granted, but you get yourself into a brawl, at which point you melee your way through your opponents~

I wish for smAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAsh


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

Granted, but sweetie belle is now hulk

I wish for a picture of two dictionaries and a chicken


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

Granted, but unfortunately, I can't post it here.

I wish to double the fun on the moon


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

Granted, Luna and a changeling are banished to the moon

I wish for yogurt to erupt from the underground...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2012)

Granted, but you have to drink 1 liter of it

I wish to hold it in for an entire day~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

Granted, but it escapes when you let it out

I wish for a pet hamster ._.


----------



## pistone (Jun 26, 2012)

granted but it will be a zombie muhahahahh **insert zombie hamster pic here


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 26, 2012)

Granted, but it takes over the world with a single paperclip

I wish for someone to bear my arctic blast


----------



## pistone (Jun 26, 2012)

granted .........yourself (yourself is someone isnt ??! )
i wish for e better yesterday


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2012)

Granted, but involves alot of stray knives

I wish for a can of jelly


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 27, 2012)

Granted, but the can cannot be opened.

I wish I didn't wake up so early without any reason at all...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2012)

Granted, you have a reason now. It's because you needed to puke blood...

I wish the blood I puke would have a more pinkish shade


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 27, 2012)

Granted, but you begin to puke out your internal organs

I wish I could force myself to puke at the thought of puking...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2012)

Granted... but you puke out strange objects

I wish to know how to play the world's smallest violin...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 27, 2012)

Granted, with the world's smallest bow~

I wish I had the mactini nano


----------



## pistone (Jun 27, 2012)

granted ......is a type of coffee right ? 
i wish for a new oled 3d hd smart tv


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Granted... it blows up when you first use it...

I wish I didn't plant sodium in shower heads...


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

granted but then you cant shower any more
i wish to know how to use caps lock.......


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Granted, press the button with the text "ROYAL CANTERLOT VOICE" on it...

I WISH MY SHIFT KEYS WEREN'T BROKEN!!!


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

granted your shift key is ok now every time you  push it your pc will explode..........every time 
i wish for a new bionic arm


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Granted... but it takes over your mind

I wish to be even more insane


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

not granted ..............we cannot be more insane than this 
i wish to be more sane


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Grated cheese, but the bazooka is now a monkey

I wish this red ocean would stop drinking the pine apple's deceretive baboon head smoothie  The blender is gonna break, so wait until we can mix THAT in as well!!!


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

gg....granted 
i wish for a new iphone 2g


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Granted... But it has a 30 second pause before plays any song...

I wish my phone would quit telling me to run...


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

granted but then he will run alone
i wish for a new katana..........e blue one


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Granted... it's an imitation katana, and the handle breaks when you pick up the sword...

I wish for a sword made out of instant pudding


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

true but i will eat it 
i wish that those 8-9 month i was away to come back  and to know what news happened here ,also if your "know your temp" has passed


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Granted... yeah... it passed >_


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

granted just give me the "know your temp" link ...............NOW


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Not granted... it's locked now 

I wish I could be stuffed enough to dig for it :shy;


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

granted i will search it for you
i wish that that topic was open


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Granted... but no I will never get a new one 

I wish to come up with 100 questions to ask people


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

granted but you will ask only ghost 
i wish to ask you some questions


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Granted, but I may or may not answer them...

I wish this knife I'm holding would be sharper...


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

granted sharper like a piece of plasteline
i wish i had less post count than you in the eof


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Granted... but now my EoF and Non EoF post counts are swapped...

I wish to know if I'll ever reach 20,000 EoF posts...


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

true ill tell you 
i wish i tell you


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Granted, but a my monocle is taking over...

I wish for a rof hsiw I


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

granted but ............you wish for what 
i wish i can understand all the world language


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Granted... but the world ceases to exist

I wish for an elephant to be eaten by a peanut


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

granted but then you will have not peanut butter 
i wish for a super sayan lv 4.02


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Granted... now with baggy pants

I wish for super saiyan 5... where they fight by rapping... while wearing baggy pants!!!


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

granted you will find it in the naruto series is called killer bee
i wish for a new anime like death note


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Granted, I call it insanity note: works just like death note, only with insanity instead of death~

I wish to set the world on fire


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

granted a fire of love 
i wish for a new egg


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 28, 2012)

Granted... it's a dodo egg

I wish to prove all those people who said I was crazy to try and use human alchemy wrong!!!


----------



## pistone (Jun 28, 2012)

true but then you will lose your food and your arm
i wish for a new bike


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2012)

Granted... but it's stolen by mice

I wish for a pudding smoothie


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Jun 29, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Granted... but it's stolen by mice
> 
> I wish for a pudding smoothie



Granted... but your pudding smoothie is drychocolate and moldy and it is 10 years old xD

i wish i can make a world full of candy,dessert, and videogames and no rules apply


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 29, 2012)

Granted, the world falls into anarchy.

I wish I had a stick to whack people with


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2012)

Granted... but it breaks after 5 hits

I wish for a stick of power~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted, but it belongs to s4mid4re 

I wish he knew that I'm actually a "loli"...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted... but now you can't ever escape him 

I wish I... wait...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted, you become a shota 

I wish s4mid4re would realize I'm too old to be a "loli"...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted... but he discovers a way to reverse that...

A... a shota?  Umm... I wish  I was a girl again...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted, but now I'm male again 

I wsih for a typo


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Grated, but now with cheeso

I wish for a spell to summon s4mid4re


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 30, 2012)

Grated, but it has a 300 min casting time and only works 4%of the time




i wish for 1 more dollar


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted, but the next thing you buy costs one more dollar.

I wish for a stroke of genius


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted, some would be genius has now died from a stroke

I wish I didn't just impulse buy kingdom hearts 1+2 and MLP collectors dvd set~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted, you return them ._.

I wish I had the time to play all of these games I have lying around...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted... but you learn not to sleep~ like me~ 

I wish to know why my dreams always involve death... even if he plays a happy-go-lucky drunkard :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted, that's because pinkie's in them 

I wish to know how I ended up biting my hand until it bled while I was asleep


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted, you were dreaming about being a zombie...

I wish my cat would walking on my hair when I'm trying to sleep :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted, but you put stuff on top of your cat while you're asleep

I wish my hamsters were alive D:


----------



## pasc (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted, but..................................................................................................... I'm still thinking about that......

I wish I could stop not caring about this thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted... take note that you used a double negative...

I wish I had someone to use as a decoy in a zombie invasion


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted, but the decoy fails to draw their attention

I wish the zombies wouldn't run away from me D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted... buy your hamsters are no longer zombies

I wish all vampires had a fixation with sardines


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted, but they only drink the blood of the sardines

I wish for prinny rule #1


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted, but everyone shall include the word "d00d" in all of their lines!!!

I wish for a sardine d00d


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted, d00d, but it's canned! (d00d)

d00d, I wish for a prinny thread, d00d


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted d00d, but I start crying when someone mentions the red moon d00d!!!

I wish I had enough hell for red moon D: d00d


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted, d00d, but red moon? 

I wish it didn't rain so freaking hard last night, d00d


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted... but now water ceases to exist

I wish to know what to do with this piece of sodium...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted, you take a piss on it

I wish my PC would stfu and take my money whenever I shove money into its CD drive...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted... but your drive is now stuck...

Wish I could fix my dvd drive... stupid thing didn't open by force, and didn't when I tried to unscrew the damn thing... that's some epic jam right there...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted, you do so with the help of some explosives

I wish HDDs weren't so flimsy :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted... they are now protected in ballistic gel...

I wish fluttershy is best tree


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted, but it's also canon

I wish twi is best gatling gun


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted, but now has muffin

I wish I just don't know what went wrong


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 30, 2012)

Granted, but you tear down the city hall with your ass 

I wish to fire ze muffins


----------



## pistone (Jun 30, 2012)

granted you will have muffins ze fired 
i wish a had a internet


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Granted, but it is revoked by muffins

I wish muffins would stop trying to talk to me :/ makes it painful to kill them...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

Granted, but now cupcakes follow you.

I wish to inch my way up a flagpole like pinkie


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Granted, but I have flagpoles stashed all over, incase of flagpole emergencies...

I wish my eye patches didn't burn up...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

Granted, but they still disintegrate

I wish the muffins would spontaneously combust whenever I'm staring at cookies


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Granted, but you never look at cookies again 

I wish my muffins weren't jelous of cookies :/ keep complaining about being under appreciated by almost everyone...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

Granted, they now complain about cupcakes instead

I wish the cupcakes would get off my banana phone already...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Granted, but now you get a bill for calling the white house...

I wish to call my cat


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

Granted, but instead of having a chat, you begin putting stuff on top of it over the phone. I don't even...

I wish my turtle would stop flipping itself over onto its shell :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Granted, but now it does a barrel roll...

I wish I had a pet turtle again... 
Fun times... Fun times...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

Granted, but it's the size of a cookie.

I wish my hamsters were still alive to see this day D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Granted... but they are now vampire hamsters...

I wish I could go back in time and murder the author of twilight...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

Granted. Well, nothing to corrupt here. *flies off in a jetpack*

I wish I had the ability to rid the world of sparkly vampires...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Granted, but you team up with mr. sparkle...

I wish I could still the term "twilight" to be as awesome as when it was aligned with "princess", "bracelet", and "key of"


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

Granted, but it turns awesome when paired with the word "sparkle"

I wish to know why we're talking about twilight


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Granted, because I'm really good at changing subjects 

I wish to roll around at the speed of sound~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

Granted, but star wolf still can't let you do that.

I wish to print paper


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Granted, but the paper is attacked by paperclips

I wish to be the mustard...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

Granted, but I am the ketchup 

I wish to be the hot sauce


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Granted, but I bring the eggs...

I wish for a portal gun...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

Granted, you do endless cartwheels through them.

I wish for cake


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

Granted, but it's made with Weatley

I wish for an atlus


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2012)

Granted, but the atlas *(Atlus, the video game company?)* isn't up-to-date.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 3, 2012)

I wish there was a wish to continue the thread


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 3, 2012)

Granted, but involves terrible, unspeakable things...

I wish ice cream cones were more cute...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2012)

Granted they are now pokemon and you are eating a live animal whenever you have ice cream.

I wish for better internet speeds.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 4, 2012)

Granted, but there's also a 200MB cap.

I wish pinkie was a psychotic killer with a chainsaw.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2012)

Granted.  You are now a cupcake.
Yummy!

I wish there were 26 hours in the day.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 4, 2012)

Granted, but school and work hours are now extended everywhere.

I wish to be assaulted with cake.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 4, 2012)

Granted... but you get bigger 

I wish my DStwo hadn't spontaniously stoped itself from updating a quater way through T_T
WHY DID IT DO THAT!?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2012)

Granted, but Nintendo somehow remotely bricks only your DS when it finishes updating!

I wish life had an easy button.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 4, 2012)

Granted, but staples no longer sells these buttons.

I wish the fourth wall wasn't so easy to break.


----------



## pistone (Jul 4, 2012)

granted but the 3 wont 
i wish for a internet


----------



## TheRedfox (Jul 4, 2012)

Granted, i give you -1 internet

I wish for a woman with big tits


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 4, 2012)

Granted.
She's hideous and 80 years old.

I wish for box of choclates for the next poster


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 4, 2012)

Granted, but I have no idea what I'll get 

I wish the next poster would corrupt my wish...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted, but the next poster doesn't realize he's the one corrupting it.

I wish for a wish that wishes for a wish to make more wishes to print paper.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted, but nothig prints paper

I wish to hug the next poster


----------



## _kbnft (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted!  But it was the poster of the new spiderman movie.

I wish for world peace.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted, but I wish for world war!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted, but I wish for world hunger


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted, but I wish for world domination


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted, but I wish for world ponyfication


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted, but I wish to welcome the new pony overlords


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted, but I wish to know what to call the alicorns...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted, but I wish I liked bananas


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted, but you get sent to the sun

I wish to be sent to phobos


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted, but I send it to deimos

I wish to double the moons yet again...with pluto


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted, but HUZZAH~ THE FUN HAS BEEN DOUBLED!!!

I wish for a hard boiled banana


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted, but I sent it to P4

I wish to send Nix to Charon


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted, but I mara

I wish never to speak of mara again >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted, but it will always exist in your thoughts.

I wish to keep it as a pet snake~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted... but it continues to freak me out...

I wish for oroboros...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted, but it stops eating its own tail.

I wish for a celestia dalek ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted,

I wish for more monocles!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted, but they explode into top hats

I wish for a monocle shaped lemon


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted, but it's secretly an orange working for the reds...

I wish the perp with a mo didn't have a perfect al...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted, but the brain short circuited

I wish for something...explosive


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted, but it explodes into tea 

I wish for an anime where people gain powers through monocles~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted, but no one wears a monocle

I wish I wasn't multitasking right now...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted... but now I stop trying to sort my bills, play KH, drink tea, pet my cat, and halt my progress in trying to figure out how to inflict paralysis without it being detected...

I wish the paralysis would wear off from the rest of my body >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted, but it involves your cat...somehow.

I wish I wasn't so sleepy...even though I've been awake for over two hours...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted but now you are an insomniac...

I wish I would stop passing out from my recent migraines :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted, but the migraines are more frequent

I wish to do my calculus homework while I'm not laying in bed >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted, you now try to do it while in suspended animation...

I wish I knew why I instinctively write it as calculas... I feel like I entered a parallel dimension where everything is identical except that the spelling is calculus...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted, but maybe because it's how calculus is supposed be spelled 

I wish to know how I found the volume of a 0.450kg tomato in this problem...apparently, it's about one cubic meter


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted... umm... genetic engineering?

I wish for a bigger tomato~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2012)

Granted, its volume is 1km3

I wish for a bigger tomato~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted... the earth it now a tomato

I wish to see the repercussions of the earth being transformed into sonic the hedgehog...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted, but the earth completes a full revolution in 1/100 of a second.

I wish to transform the earth into a lemon


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted, now the world is a lemomato

I wish to break a leg


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted, you break off a chicken leg... AND EAT IT!!!

I wish to make some potato chips... AND EAT EM!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted, but you must do it...naked

I wish to take a book...


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted... but you take a book about the dangers of public nudity

I wish that I could wipe my mind of Densetsu no Starfy 3 so I can play it again (hehe)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted... but you never think to play it

I wish I could import persona 4 arena >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted, but it's region locked

I wish I remembered to end my amazon prime thingy before it renewed itself again... >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted... but it's not like it matters either way...

I wish for persona 4 arena wasn't region locked on PS3 >_< or at least had a release date for pal regions...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted, but the release is always delayed.

I wish to put stuff on top of a dog...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted, but it fails D=

I wish I could prove this tomato is freakishly large...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted, but you do so using math 

I wish I had an abnormally large tomato D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted... but it replaces the place you live...

I wish I could live in a giant pineapple under the sea~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted, but you are forced to work a part time job at the krusty krab.

I wish these people would stop calling...ffs, I am not a krusty krab!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted, but you soon realize they were asking for the name of the establishment

I wish to complain about my leg


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted, but then you complain about your eyes.

I wish to know who all of these people are.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted, extras...

I wish I could hurt some extras


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted, but chases you down for chocolate

I wish 58 was my lucky number


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted... but just like my lucky number, it goes insane and tries to kill you D:

I wish my lucky number wasn't so violent...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted, but you change your lucky number

I wish my lucky number was potato


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted, but muffin is jelous~

I wish muffin would stop trying to kill me with pony~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted, but the pony uses the muffins to assault people

I wish the muffin would assault people with cake


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted, but GLaDOS posses the cake

I wish for a possessed cake~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted, but it flings itself at you

I wish I didn't hit "post" that quickly


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted, but no one notices my spelling mistakes and typos...

I wish for super scootaloo~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted, but she IS the super chicken 

I wish to get to the choppa super coupe


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted, but the super sauce wears off~

I wish to remember if I sent you something before or not... err... *goes to check*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted, but it's the picture of luna~ 

I wish to know why you sent it to me, BI, and paary


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted~ I didn't think they would mind 
Also, now I know who we have in common on our friend list 

I wish for crazy stalker powers~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted, but so do I 
(Also, I already got that note from you~)

I wish Chi-chan didn't send me drawings of... stuff... O_O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted... but he hasn't sent me anything >__


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted, but he hasn't been online since...forever.

I wish he was on more often ._.
(His FC is 2320-6545-1490)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 6, 2012)

Granted... but now he spends countless hours talking to me  Just like old times 

I wish for a return to the good ol' days...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 7, 2012)

Granted, but tagzard returns...

I wish valwin was unbanned so he could clutter up the usn with even more crap


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2012)

Granted, but he gets banned in ten seconds flat

I wish for a ten second flat


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 7, 2012)

Granted, everything you touch becomes flat in...well...ten seconds flat.

I wish everything would be 20% cooler


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 7, 2012)

Granted, but you get sent to the sun

I wish to control all moons


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 8, 2012)

Granted, but I can send you to all of them 

I wish I could tilt the earth's axis


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2012)

Granted... but you do it with crappy gyro controls...

I wish for some gyromite


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 8, 2012)

Granted, but you get a robotic operating buddy

I wish for superman 64


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 8, 2012)

Granted... it's now available in glorious HD

I wish for stack-up


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2012)

Granted, but your R.O.B. is broken.

I wish I had a straw hat like Luffy from One Piece.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2012)

Granted, but it smells funny

I wish luffy washn't shaved by that baby sheal...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 9, 2012)

Granted, but you better give pinkamena her rum back 

I wish for muffins


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2012)

Granted, but they are cupcakes.

I wish for a pet pony


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2012)

Granted, it's virtual

I wish for a luna tamagochi...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2012)

Granted, its on the moon for you to retrieve.

I wish for toast.  Yeah toast you heard me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2012)

Granted, it's burned to a crisp

I wish I could stop people from thinking~


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2012)

Granted.  You are then captured and contained several hundred feet underground in a bunker by the SCP Foundation.

I wish I could control time.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2012)

Granted... but time ceases to exist...

I wish to see a world without time...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2012)

Granted.  Welcome to Russia. 

I wish for an un-corruptable wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2012)

Granted, but it isen't granted

I wish for an adhesive that would shatter with high impact...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2012)

Granted, but this adhesive happens to be some "white stuff" that s4mid4re whipped up... 

I wish for some super sauce~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

Granted, but it's double strength

I wish for quadruple strength super sauce


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2012)

Granted, but we double the fun yet again~

I wish for exponential growth


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

Granted, your horn starts growing at an exponential rate~

I wish for a suprise


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2012)

Granted.

I wish for a winged pinkie pie


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

Granted

I wish for a way to post ponies without getting in trouble~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2012)

Granted, but aren't we? 

I wish I had more pictures of my hamsters before they died D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

Granted... but all the new pictures are far too dark...

I wish I could confuse people with peanuts I stole from the turkeys who were with the pigeons that ate the bread made from rainbows


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2012)

Granted, but they begin to assault you with muffins

I wish to work at the muffin factory to have an unlimited supply of muffins~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

Granted, but I'm the CEO

I wish being a CEO was easier~ needs to be moar cushiony~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2012)

Granted, you become a marshmallow

I wish for something white and sticky...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

Granted



I wish I wasn't so prone to make making stupid mistakes :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2012)

Granted, but you're still accident prone

I wish to be a grey, accident prone monster with a muffin fetish


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

Granted, but you also have a destructive ass

I wish for bubbles


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2012)

Granted, but she is also derpy

I wish for colgate


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

Granted... but you are forced to brush her mane

I wish for a flim flam


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2012)

Granted, but you are forced to think of bacon when you look at their manes

I wish for a pony to sit on a bench like a human would...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

Granted, but lyra becomes obsessed with digits...

I wish people would be more observant... :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2012)

Granted, but they also become more nitpicky

I wish to know what went wrong with this generation of kids...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

Granted, but knowing means nothing, as you can do nothing to change it...

I wish I was more successful in manipulation... Something beyond making people think of cupcakes :/


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 11, 2012)

Granted, but i just saw that ur avatar was not a pony and said NO WISH FOR YOU


i wish for a club named seals


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

Granted, but it's always swarmed by angry PETA members...

I wish people had the foresight to see the result of their actions...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2012)

Granted, but everyone becomes paranoid.

I wish I could get over my fear of talking to people...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

Granted, but now everyone else develops that fear...

I wish I could talk to someone without copying their mannerisms and accent :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 11, 2012)

Granted, but now you become a mime to mindfuck other people 

I wish I was a mime ._.;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

Granted, but you never express your true feelings 

I wish for a documentary about the sad lives of mimes...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

Granted, but it's narrated by a mime 

I wish I was a female pony with a vagina


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 13, 2012)

Granted, but the sex change failed


i wish u did not just wish for that


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

Granted, but it wasn't my wish.

I wish to make an odd wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

Granted, but I subtract 1 and it becomes an even wish.

I wish for a gravity defying piece of ice


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

Granted, it's Black-Ice

I wish for the best first place tie ever


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

Granted... 3 people in equal first~

I wish for moar koopa supremacy~


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 13, 2012)

Granted, but the princess is in a another castle

i wish to be a gbatemp admin


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

Granted... but you don't get any admin powers

I wish for a pokeball


----------



## Castiel (Jul 13, 2012)

Granted, but it only catches Digimon

I wish to meet the Backstreet Boys


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Granted, but you meet them in a dark alley...

I wish dark ominous alleys had better reputations :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Granted, but people still avoid them

I wish to watch chestnuts explode in my oven


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Granted, but I start putting aluminium foil in other people's microwaves...

I wish for a fork in a microwave...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Granted, but it's metal.

I wish to see pretty lights in my microwave


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Granted, but you do the same thing I did with mine 

I wish I still had a microwave to play with :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Granted, but you use it to microwave a smaller microwave.

I wish to microwave a light bulb...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Granted, but it's the lightbulb that appeared above your head when you though of the idea...

I wish lightbulbs would appear above my head when I thought on an idea... Just like with Thomas Edison... who after having too many ideas invented sunglasses~ 

DEAL WITH IT~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Granted, but they all burn out within a few seconds.

I wish to break the light bulb above my head whenever I have an idea...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Granted, but you set your house on fire...

I wish my lightbulbs would stop lighting me on fire :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Granted, but they still burn if you touch them.

I wish my light bulbs weren't bouncy... :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Granted... but I go out of business with my rubberized light bulbs... D:

I wish they would sell


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Granted, but they are used as toys for dogs.

I wish for a chewy light bulb ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Granted, but it's made out of bubble gum...

I wish I had a friend powered by a potato battery...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Granted, here's GLaDOS.

I wish to post a really large picture of a potato.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Granted... but now it's starchy

I wish for eggplants


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Granted, but an eggplant wizard turns you into one.

I wish for tempura


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Granted, it's been on the floor for longer than 5 seconds

I wish for ramen~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Granted, but the noodle shop is closed. However, there's cooking going on inside 

I wish to break into it


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

GRANTEBELIEVE IT!!!

I WISH FOR A BRIGHT ORANGE COSTUME, BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

GRANTED, BUT YOU CAN'T STOP POOPING IN IT!

I WISH PEOPLE WOULD JUST LET ME USE THE DAMN BATHROOM BEFORE THIS HAPPENS!! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Granted... they let you use the bathroom before you need it 

I wish for a taco...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

Granted, but it had laxatives in it.

I wish to know why I keep thinking about laxatives lately...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

Granted, but now you haven't pooped for days

I wish for a rainbow a day~


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2012)

Granted.  But now you can only see in black and white.

I wish for the steam summer sale to be even cheaper!


----------



## Daemauroa (Jul 14, 2012)

granted, you can now pirate all the games but can't go play online.

I wish for the steam summer sale to end.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 15, 2012)

Granted, but now I'm still annoyed that I can't get the bethesda collection

I wish I could by-pass it somehow


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 15, 2012)

granted, your steam acc is now in offline mode





i wish for a dollar


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2012)

Granted, it's a sand dollar.

I wish $100 in sand dollars


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 15, 2012)

Granted, but the price of sand dollars goes up~

I wish to know if I can ever be serious about something


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2012)

Granted, you were serious about the wish, and for that reason it shall not be granted.
I wish for a table to use my computer in the bathroom on


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 15, 2012)

I was serious? 

Err, granted, but the table is far too tall

I wish for self poping popcorn~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2012)

Granted, each kernel is strapped in plastic explosives that detonate when you open the bag of popcorn.

I wish I could even use my computer in the bathroom. Then I could make posts about me taking a dump or a piss...while taking a dump or a piss...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 15, 2012)

Granted... but now you're put on more people's ignore lists

I wish to know if anyone has me on their ignore list


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2012)

Granted, but you begin adding more people to your ignore list once you find out...

I wish to expand my ignore list


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 15, 2012)

Granted, but now I'm on there >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2012)

Granted, but you spend all eternity adding everyone onto it.

I wish I could be bothered to check who's on my ignore list...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 15, 2012)

Granted, ur know not lazy

​i wish FOR LESS PONY AVATARS


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2012)

Granted, but there will be more pony sigs.

I wish to take something out of context


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 15, 2012)

Granted, but the context meant a hole lot to you~

I wish for a blade made out of gummi bears...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2012)

Granted, but you ate it.

I wish for a 5kg gummy bear


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 15, 2012)

Granted, but it's inside pandora's box...

I wish for a box to put... umm  ... "stuff"... into


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 15, 2012)

Granted, but this box is only for used syringes 

I wish someone would clean up all of the white stuff in the EoF stickies...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 16, 2012)

Granted, they clean it with a different kind of sticky white stuff

I wish the npc's would stop killing each other >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 16, 2012)

Granted, but they all try to kill you now.

I wish the npc's had more things to say...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 16, 2012)

Granted, but now every npc gives you unwanted, unskipable, tutorial dialog.

I wish to skip dialog.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 16, 2012)

Granted, but I removed the start button from your controller.

I wish to skip cutscenes


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 16, 2012)

Granted, but now you get a long loading screen each time you do...

I wish to know what twilight sparkle wasn't prepared for...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

Granted, but you are forced to read through her checklist 

I wish to make a checklist for the things to do on a checklist.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

Granted, but your eyes are now checklists

I wish for confetti


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

Granted, but it comes out of your nose.

I wish for streamers


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

Granted, but they are now on the dress you are wearing...

I wish to know why you're wearing a dress :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

Granted, I'm cross dressing 

I wish to know why I'm cross dressing...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

Granted...     

I wish I could poison the water


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

Granted, but the water gets incredibly sick and dies D:

I wish I had a launcher that shoots 8 mini-nukes at once


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

Granted, but the nukes have to be lemons

I wish for an orange flamethrower


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

Granted, it only shoots out orange juice.

I wish for a muffin cannon


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

Granted, but for whatever reason, it was modified to fire cupcakes...

I wish for a war between monocles and tophats


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

Granted, but the bubble pipes win. They ALWAYS do D:

I wish to wear a top hat and a monocle while blowing on a bubble pipe...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

Granted, but now I wear a paper bag over my head

I wish to dress like a hobo  but use a sophisticated dialect~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

Granted, here's a shotgun while you're at it.

I wish to know what to do with the $50 in my steam wallet :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

Granted, ;
You reap the advantage of the steam sale...

I wish to edit this post


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

Granted, but I must edit this one as well.
Most of the games on sale my brother already has, and I don't feel like buying them again >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

Granted, but you decide based on what your friends have...

I wish I had friends :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

Granted. Hugs? :3

I wish I'd empty my recycle bin sooner, there was 10.2GB of crap in there! 
Also, I think should get terraria again >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

*accepts hug*
Granted, you now develop a compulsive obsessive tendency to empty your recycle bin after ever file you put in there...
Also, YAY TERRARIA  and it's physics~

I wish to live on the moon ._.;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

Granted, but which one? 

I wish to not live on this planet anymore ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

Granted, but now no other planets exist

I wish to live on phobos


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

Granted, but now the solar system is comprised entirely of moons.

I wish for a geocentric system...then I can get more than one sun to revolve around the earth


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

Granted, but now the sun is far too close to the earth

I wish for melon bread...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

Granted, but now I want some as well...haven't had some for ages >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

Granted, but now all the coffee you had is transformed into pocky

I wish I knew where I could get melon bread around here :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

Granted, you make it yourself~

I wish for pineapple bread~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

Granted, but it's moldy...

I wish for thee, pray tell... what is this... "pineapple bread" thou speakest of?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2012)

Granted, it's this bun with a sweet flaky top they sell in chinatown...well, I think it was called pineapple bread, not sure...

I wish for egg custard tarts~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2012)

Granted, but I've taken a bite out of each one 

I wish I knew how to make melon bread 

Without blowing myself up >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted, but I constantly remind you that you are not supposed to add nuclear waste to it.

I wish for some mango gummies


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted, but they don't increase your HP or your TP

I wish for a lottery gummies


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted, but they have no taste.

I wish for some royal gummies to increase my IQ


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted, but you soon come to realize that IQ is meaningless 
I wish for sardines


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted, but you can't figure out how to open the can.

I wish for coconut jelly


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted, but you can't get it out

I wish for a coconut muffin


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted, but I fire it 

I wish the muffin factory hired derpy for the QA department...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

Not granted... She already works there 
I wish the QA department stopped asking my what my favorite muffin is >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted, but they begin to ask you if you liked cupcakes...

I wish to never run out of muffins~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted, but now all your muffins are in suspended animation~

I wish to freeze myself on the moon for another 1000 years~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted, you spend another 1000 years on P4

I wish jupiter was made of bacon


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

Grante- wait, you mean it isen't 

I wish bill nye the science guy could explain why it isen't


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted, but he says it's made from gas. 

I wish to send a probe into uranus.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted, but it's no longer a surprise~

I wish inertia wasn't a property of matter


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted, but now it's for rent.

I wish the laws of physics didn't apply to me...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted, but i made new laws of physics that apply to you

i wish to break the law of gravity


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted, but now every single law and theory in physics has to be rewritten in a single night.

I wish to know what was going through Isaac Newton's head when an apple fell on him...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted:
"effing parent's always making me do stuff i dont wanna do, I swear, it's not like I set fire to people OFTEN, and the guy I beat up was still alive, so what's HE complaining about!? Ugh... maybe I should think up of something smart, but how the hell will I ever think of something like tha- *apple falls on head* FUUUUUUUUUUUUU-, wait, that's it!!! I'll bully that nerd into teaching me stuff!!!"

I wish time travel wasn't so sticky :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted, it's now slimy. 

I wish time travel actually worked for me >_


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted, but you can only go 1 second in to the future


i wish for a pet worm hole


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted, his name is Fred

I wish Fred would go fetch :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted, he fetches you a muffin from a parallel universe.

I wish for a pet apple.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted, but you have to walk apple employees everyday~

I wish they could do tricks


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted. Look at this trick I taught them~
*apple proceeds to sue other pets*

;O;

I wish for my pet apple to stop showing off its trick


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted, it now does it privately~ 

I wish for apple to sit ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted. It's sitting in a courtroom~

I wish apple knew more tricks worth showing off...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted, but they all stall other pets~

I wish for a bunny...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted, but it tears up your garden

I wish for a pet snake~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted, but it eats it's own tail...

I wish mine hadn't eaten itself >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted, it eats another snake eating a snake eating your snake 

I wish my hamsters didn't die in the most strangest ways...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted, they now died from hunger 

I wish to know more about the circumstances of your hampster's deaths...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted.


Spoiler



One had its leg bitten off while I was sleeping. It bled out and died in the morning.

Three died from fighting each other to the death a few weeks later.

Two got extremely sick and died.

Two died from unknown causes...I found their carcasses half eaten the next day.

The remaining three survivors passed away with age (they have a lifespan of 2-3 years)

One thing I noticed: all of them except for the survivors died when I was asleep... 



I wish I wasn't so unlucky with my pets D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

Granted... but now your pets aren't werehamsters...

I wish you had more hamsters ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2012)

Granted, but they all die in the exact same ways as my previous ones D:

I wish my pets weren't so prone to these type of things...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2012)

Granted, they are now prone to eating the flesh of other animals

I wish I could teach my pets to say "brains"


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2012)

Granted, but they also learn to say "penis"

I wish to teach my pets how to kick someone in the balls~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2012)

Granted, but they're too short D:

I wish for a step ladder.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2012)

Granted. I shall use it to assist my pets in kicking someone in the balls.

I wish for a cup of coffee that's not decaf :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2012)

Granted, but it's heavily diluted

I wish for the world's strongest coffee


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 20, 2012)

Granted, this cup of coffee can lift 5 hole pounds

i wish to fly


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2012)

Granted, but you can only do so for 3 seconds at a time

I wish gravity wasn't so heartless :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2012)

Granted, but now gravity makes tons of hearts fall from the sky~

I wish I didn't spend that many hearts on weapons...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2012)

Granted, you spend them on whips

I wish castlevania 2 was less tedious...


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 20, 2012)

granted but it lagged horribly
i wish i had a new hard drive.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2012)

Granted, but it's stuck to a powerful magnet

I wish the world was taken over by giant water balloons...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 21, 2012)

Granted, but the sewing needles revolt.

I wish for a giant water balloon to toss~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2012)

Granted, but it's filled with lemon juice

I wish lemon juice was volatile...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 21, 2012)

Granted, but my water balloons! D:

I wish they could contain the awesomeness of combustible lemon juice ._.;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2012)

Granted, but the juice now burns through the balloon...

I wish for tear gas


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 21, 2012)

Granted, but there's no way to deploy it.

I wish for some napalm


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 21, 2012)

granted. but it exploded as it was shipping.
i wish i had a new laptop.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2012)

Granted, but the battery sets the laptop alight

I wish more laptops would catch on fire :/


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 21, 2012)

Granted your laptop catches fire and burn down your house, your cat, your prinny and all the food in the fridge.

I wish for more obscure titles, like the ones on my wishlist for instance, shows to steam summer deals before it ends.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2012)

Granted, but they only appear when you have no money

I wish I could buy more stuff on steam :/


----------



## _kbnft (Jul 21, 2012)

Granted, but they're all crappy games.

I wish to play all the games I bought on Steam.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 21, 2012)

Granted, but only after you get a PC that can run all of them 

I wish to know what to spend my remaining steam wallet balance on...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2012)

Granted, but now that you know what to spend it on, you decide to buy other stuff

I wish VVVVVV was on the pal eshop... so I could buy it there instead of on steam :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 22, 2012)

Granted, but if you're like me, you'll die 1000+ times before you beat it.

I wish the trinkets weren't so freaking hard to collect... >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2012)

Granted, they now pose no challenge and are simply tedious to get...

I wish I didn't find it so enjoyable to see my character die :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 22, 2012)

Granted, but you find his very existence offensive, leading you to flush out your eyes with napalm

I wish I could flip gravity mid-air ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2012)

Granted, but you cant control the direction

I wish for a pinata


----------



## Daemauroa (Jul 22, 2012)

Granted, but when you hit you break in 2 pieces.

I wish for games to be cheaper


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 22, 2012)

Granted. but the company was sold before you could buy a game..
i wish i had new SSD that was indistructible.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2012)

Granted... but it's not compatible with anything you own or have...

I wish to know the DNA difference between a chicken and a turkey...


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 22, 2012)

granted, but you didn't have a turkey to test.
i wish i had nuclear gun to destroy the next person who grants my wish. and he he didin't have something to protect him and he couldn't not grant this wish.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 23, 2012)

Granted, but it's a non-working 1:18 scale replica of the one I was about to give you.

I wish I can punch people in the face via SMS, email, PM, or phone call...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 23, 2012)

Granted, but you end up punching Chuck Norris.
I wish I could be more of an Anarchist than I already am.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 23, 2012)

Granted, but now every single body of government in existence is after you.

I wish for the cows to stop hurling the paper-printing lemons over the moon...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 23, 2012)

Granted, but.... umm, gravity or something messes up the... trajectory? yeah that. and it blows up Venus somehow.
I wish to be able to umm, think? yeah that.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 23, 2012)

Granted, but you end up thinking about using the muffins to love the world with fire~

I wish my test subjects weren't so flammable... >_


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 23, 2012)

Granted, your test subjects are now fire resistant and on top of that is immune to everything including pain.
I wish for my learners license to both kill and to drive an automatic car.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2012)

Granted, but now there is a curse apon you that only allows you to start cars that are manual...

I wish I had more control over little things in cars... without having to make some dedicated modifications...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 23, 2012)

Granted, your car blows up
I wish for a wish


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2012)

Granted, it doesn't get granted...

I wish for a fish in hydrochloric acid


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 23, 2012)

Granted, the fish turns into an elephant.
I wish for the ability to turn into any animal I want


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2012)

Granted... but you cant turn into any form you were previous to changeing.

I wish I could make solid nitrogen...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 23, 2012)

Granted, it blows up.
I wish to be the king of mykonos


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2012)

Granted, but now you have to fight Zeus

I wish I didn't break a nail when fighting that last god...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 23, 2012)

Granted, you break your neck
I wish that I killed Zeus and that nothing went wrong


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2012)

Granted, but now the other gods don't want to throw tea parties anymore.

I wish I wasn't the god of broken necks :/


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 23, 2012)

Granted, you are now goddess of broken necks
I wish for moneez


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2012)

Granted, but said moneez becomes worthless when the fire nation attacked

I wish for a chimmi changa


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 23, 2012)

Granted, but I turn it into a cherry changa...or is it a chimmi cherry? 

I wish to combine the two~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2012)

Granted, you get a chimmicherrychonga~

I wish to make one of those


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 23, 2012)

Granted, but the idea of deep fried cherries... 

I wish to know how it tastes like.


----------



## chyyran (Jul 23, 2012)

Granted, it tasted like poop dipped in nuclear waste.

I wish my iPod touch would stop crashing


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 23, 2012)

Granted but you drop and break your iPod touch.

I wish pokemon were real.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 23, 2012)

Granted, but pikachu killed everyone and you. (your not a part of everyone)
I wish i had a new computer that could not be corrupted by the next person and he could not say "Granted, but it was corrupted".


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

Granted, but it's missing components that are required for it to function (namely, all of them)

I wish I had a better video card for my laptop :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

Granted, but now your laptop overheats... again...

I wish for a new laptop... with kevlar coating~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

Granted, but it also overheats, like mine does.

I wish I thought about what my laptop could and couldn't run before buying a bunch of games


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

Granted... but you decide to buy the same games anyways~

I wish I could play the games I got using the highest settings... instead of the lowest ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

Granted, but you buy a new PC...which also overheats...

I wish to actually play the games my brother and I bought...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

Granted, but you've already played some of them before...

I wish I purchased more crap on steam ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 24, 2012)

Granted, you do it when the sale ends.

I wish VVVVVV didn't give me a headache every time I try to get all of the trinkets...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

Granted, instead, you now have an annoying voice telling you what to do... 

I wish it would stop asking me for a turn :/


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 24, 2012)

Granted, you fall flat on your chest and Hydreigon buttsecks you

I wish this to never, ever happen to me  *_*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

Granted, but now nothing ever happens to you

I wish for spontaneous rectal amusement


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Granted, but you shit yourself and everyone laughs at you.

I wish I had some beef steak right now.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 24, 2012)

Granted.

You can't stop eating.



I wish for my GIR shirts to arrive


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 24, 2012)

Granted, they are too big

I wish for a pony plushies to go with my hello kitty and gir plushies...


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 24, 2012)

Granted.

You give me your HK and GIR plushies and I'll give you MLP plushies

I wish for this to be true );


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 24, 2012)

Granted. but it didn't happen until 90000000 years later.

I wish i had money


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 25, 2012)

Granted, all you have is $1.

I wish I had a ps3.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 25, 2012)

Granted, but it's a ps3
I wish I was more awesome than I am now


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 25, 2012)

Granted, you grow two balls on your chin, a third eye, and nipples shooting lasers. Awesome!

I wish to be even more awesome than this!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2012)

Granted, you are now covered in pudding

I wish for a can of hydrogen peroxide


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2012)

Granted, but I accidentally an oxygen atom and now it's water.

I wish for some C12H22O11 to go with this coffee...


----------



## Daemauroa (Jul 25, 2012)

granted , you got some 2-(hydroxymethyl)-6-[4,5,6-trihydroxy-2-(hydroxymethyl)oxan-3-yl]oxyoxane-3,4,5-triol. but I don't know if it is ok for you to put in your coffee...

I wish for pudding.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 25, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> granted , you got some 2-(hydroxymethyl)-6-[4,5,6-trihydroxy-2-(hydroxymethyl)oxan-3-yl]oxyoxane-3,4,5-triol. but I don't know if it is ok for you to put in your coffee...
> 
> I wish for pudding.


Granted. but it came from...
I wish i had 1........2 dollars,


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 25, 2012)

Granted, but you spend it on a single cup of coffee.

I wish for some more coffee right now ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2012)

Granted, it's decaffeinated...

I wish for the strongest coffee that ever was


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 26, 2012)

Granted, it's decaf. Also, it's bitter as hell.

I wish for cat curry


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2012)

Granted, but you have to steal it from nimbus

I wish for bitter coffee


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 26, 2012)

Granted, but it has spices in it

I wish for some donuts


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2012)

Granted, you steal it from some cops

I wish stealing donuts was easier :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 26, 2012)

Granted, but it is also illegal to even have a donut in your possession now.

I wish jelly donuts weren't explosives disguised as donuts...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 26, 2012)

Granted, there now deadly


i wish u did not change ur avatar


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 26, 2012)

Granted, but it will still happen eventually

I wish for a chicken to shoot muffins at the potatoes...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2012)

Granted, scootaloo shoots derpy's muffins at potatoes...

I wish this donut was mor- YOU'RE NOT A DONUT, YOU'RE A BAGEL!!! DIE!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2012)

Granted, I kill it with cream cheese 

I wish this jelly donut actually had jelly in it D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2012)

Granted, but the jelly tastes... weird 

I wish for jello, jelly, and jam


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2012)

Granted, but I freeze them, so they all look the same 

I wish to have a strange obsession with jelly...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2012)

Granted, but now I imagine this

I wish I would stop compulsively playing with the spiritydreameateryeaterishthings in KH3D


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2012)

Granted, but you stop playing it altogether

I wish to banish the moon to you


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2012)

Granted, but I have 72 hours to stop it.

I wish I could travel to same point in time over and over again


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 27, 2012)

Granted, but you keep traveling to the point when the third generation of MLP aired.

I wish for seaponies in G4


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Granted, they evolved into crystal ponies

I wish for very melon


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

Granted, but you get a very enormous melon.

I wish to somehow do that dance...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Granted... but now you are compelled to dance like that in public

I wish I hadn't ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

Granted, but you do it...while recording yourself. 

I wish I could dream about me falling asleep and dreaming...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Granted, but you encounter me there. trying to steal your secrets

I wish for a chain of poptarts


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

Granted, but the poptarts are made with nitrates.

I wish for volatile organic compounds


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Granted, but you can't use them.

I wish for a can of mold


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

Granted, but inside the can is a bunch of mini bundt molds...

I wish for an ear-splitting headache so I can gain psychic powers~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Granted, but now you are a duck.

I wish to use my psychic powers for evil


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

Granted, but you are an evil duck.

I wish I could never be tired of being random...especially during times I think I'm seeing a clown preparing to stab me...heheh...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Granted, but the rubber chicken he's trying to stab you with is melting into blood

I wish the porcupines would stop trying to steal my buttermilk, need an axe, I stole the one glued to the pretzel stand... Why is the stand run by Elvis is anyone's guess... I blame the happy pills...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

Granted, but I ask you to not raid my stash of happy pills next time! D:

I wish latios didn't discover where I hide all of my pills...he's even asking me for some!


Spoiler



I can't turn down his requests for them, can I?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Granted... But MY HAPPY PILLS ARE MISSING D:

... I wish I knew whether someone stole them or if my body just produces the effects naturally


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

Granted, but you don't need them now. You're so insane, these things don't work on you anymore 

I wish I knew where I got all of these insanity happy pills from


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Granted, I've been placing them inside your room ever since the portal appeared in your attic

I wish the orange portal wasn't on the moon :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

Granted, but the blue one is.

I wish to fire a portal while building up speed~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Granted, but you are caught for illegal narcotics possession

I wish I could possess a packet of instant pudding


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

Granted, but it takes 20 minutes to make.

I wish the "instant" in instant pudding wasn't so misleading... >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Granted, but now it's no longer in a packet

I wish to spend all my money on pudding


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

Granted, everything you own is now made of pudding.

I wish everything was made of pudding...even my instant pudding packet...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Granted, but everything is contaminated...

I wish for comatose pudding


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

Granted, but it hardened.

I wish for rare candies


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Granted, but you break your jaw on them

I wish jaws could be stopped with hard candy


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 28, 2012)

Granted, a giant jawbreaker is made.

I wish for gummies


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 28, 2012)

Granted, they restore 30% of your max health

I wish I could confuse someone by HEY LOOK, A DISTRACTION... silly fools... they shall all bow down to me in the handheld market, for I have devised a playstation vita, with TWO game slots... I'm such a genius~


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 29, 2012)

GRANTED but you failed 



I wish to be in the computer world like that adventure time epasoide but instead of killing sleeping sam I kill the ice king


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted, but you cannot get out of the episode

I wish I had some chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

GRANTED but they meleated

I wish for a super card ds2


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 30, 2012)

GRANTED, but you have a custom firm ware that block the card



Ich wünschte ich wüsste Deutsch und nicht genutzt hat Google übersetzen


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted, but I couldn't be stuffed to translate that, so you now have hemorrhoids...

I wish for a jar of candy


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted, but the lid is super-glued onto the jar, which is dipped in a thick layer of epoxy.
Also, "I wish I knew German without the use of Google Translate." It also looked like that translation came out of a machine 
(yay, looks like I DID learn something from German class!)

Uh...right, as the only "wild" Hydreigon, I wish people would stop trying to stuff me in their balls... D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted, they now try to stuff you into Bill's PC

I wish I knew why he has so many boxes :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted, but those boxes can now hold one pokemon each.

I wish metronome didn't make me fling my lucky egg at the opponent...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted, but now it keeps making you use splash

I wish splash has a 1 in 65536 chance of doing something cool


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted, it has a 1/65536 chance of freezing you 

I wish metronome would stop making my pokemon faint with selfdestruct, explosion, or memento... :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted, but now they start throwing items again

I wish throwing rocks was still as powerful as it used to be :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted, but all that's ever thrown are evolution stones.

I wish they didn't replace rocks with mud in the safari zone...


----------



## anaxs (Jul 30, 2012)

granted but instead they replaced it with trees you can't explore in

i wish i had a wish


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted but not because you did not say a fucking wish

I wish I had every video game and system ever in the would


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted, none of them work

I wish more people knew the definition of "indignation"


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted, but you must travel around the world as a walking dictionary, telling people definitions of words they have never heard of.

I wish you could become the definition of insanity


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted but its shit

I wish for all the girls to be killed because of stupidity with a atomic bomb


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted, but after you fix the grammatical errors in your post 

I wish I was male. Ohohoho....I'm apparently a girl!​


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Edit: Granted, you change your displayed gender 

I wish I had the ability to destroy the world


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted, here's a big red button.

I wish I had a big red button on my desk...so I can "accidentally" press it.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted but your blow up

I wish I did not have to go to school because its boring


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted, but now you don't learn to blackmail your teachers

I wish blackmailing people was easier


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted, but you learn to do it without saying "This is a robbery" over the phone.

I wish I could perform a robbery over the phone...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted, but your phone is tracked

I wish my phone could pick up my location instead of spazzing out and telling me I'm everywhere >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted, but apparently, it says you're in Alaska.

I wish my phone would stop giving me such threatening messages...


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted but it does not fucking work because your phone has a viris

I wish to be finn the humin for real


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted, but as a "humin", he is a disfigured abomination

I wish for a better service provider


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted, but customer service is shit beyond belief.

I wish the customer service for most businesses weren't so shitty...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted, but now none of them have customer service

I wish I had less stupid to listen to


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted but nintendo is the only one that I prank called with a peter griffion sound bouard

I wish I was mordacai


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Spoiler: Granted, but this happens.












I wish capcom had a better reason to kill off that game >_>;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted, it's now because they spent all the development money on booze...

I wish for something to restore my faith in humanity


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted, but that's a reality you'll unfortunately never see.

I wish for the best for our future...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted, but the best still sucks

I wish to plant a seed of revolution~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted, but it'll never grow.

I wish to turn the "seed" of revolution into "flames" of revolution


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted, but you burn the marshmallows of progression

I wish to pop the corn of the suppressed


----------



## Daemauroa (Jul 30, 2012)

granted, but accidently you supressed the popcorn of the supressed.

I wish to know if there is something more gruesome than higurashi no naku koro ni.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

Granted but I don't. Know what this is 

I wish I had a girl friend just so I don't be called a loser just because I don't have one


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted  ... loser


私は日本人であることが次の33件の投稿を望む


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted but I can't read it


I wish to kill kenny from south park so I'm swared at by stan and kyle


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted, but you do it with a kamakaze attack

I wish for butterscotch


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted, but it gets stuck to your teeth.

I wish candy wasn't so sticky.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted, but now it's no longer tasty

I wish for pancakes


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted, but I pour an entire bottle of syrup on them just to see pancakes drowning in syrup.

I wish to drown everything with pudding ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted... but I will be there... to eat the pudding... whether you realize it or not~

I wish I had pudding eating powers


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted, there's one type of pudding you don't wanna use that power on, and that would be butt pudding. 

I wish for some tapioca pudding


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted, but it's too runny

I wish for something unexpectedly delicious


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted, grass jelly and honey~

I wish I had some jelly right now...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted, it tastes like pineapple and salt

I wish for a slice of melon


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted, it's winter melon.

I wish to throw durians at people


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted, the spikes get stuck in people's flesh

I wish I didn't find the scent of durians so repugnant...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted, I never even noticed there was a smell 
(not kidding)

I wish to know why my sense of smell sucks


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted, a wizard did it...

I wish to track down and kill the aforementioned wizard... with cupcakes... and flapjacks...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted, but the cupcakes set the flapjacks on fire.

I wish for more sharp things on my bed


----------



## TheRedfox (Jul 31, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Granted, but the cupcakes set the flapjacks on fire.
> 
> I wish for more sharp things on my bed


Granted, the sharp tings are tampering penises
I wish that hydreigon is a woman


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted. 

I just wish I can act like one ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted  just spam emoticons~ maybe...

I wish that wasn't the crux of my posts ._.;


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted, it's now the least predominant aspect of all of your posts. Consequently, you're unable to show any signs of emotion...

I wish for big words and over inflated jargon~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted, but regrettably, you have consequently and subsequently obtained a cyberphobia, a cyclophobia, and Tristadekaphobia

We wisheth to speak in ye olde tounge...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

We grant thy wish, for we hath desires to do the same!

We wish for thou to lower thine volume!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

GRANTED... how is... this?...

We doth wisheth for refractive holder which may or may not be filled with dirt... yar...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted, but this refractive holder you speak of is comprised entirely of dirt!

We wish to call this place...dirtville!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted, but it's no longer the dirtiest dirt in all of equestria

I wish I didn't find it so irritating when games don't loop music properly :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted, but now video game music doesn't loop at all.

I wish boss fights were less predictable...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted, now they feel cheap...

I wish for an epic boss fight


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted, but you get one hit killed.

I wish bosses could stop one hit killing me...especially from long distances...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted, but now they're invincible

I wish to fight the black knight


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted but you get your ass handed to you

I wish to play video games all day


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted, but you can only play bad ones

I wish for a game with an overly convoluted story


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted but its grand thift auto san andraes

I wish to lp video games starting with the earthbound mother series


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted, but you get bored by the first mother game

I wish I had the patience to finish mother 3 :/ everything 1-hit-ko's me... I blame my low level ._.;


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted level up more

I wish to have peter griffion say gentail worts like on that epasode

I don't think you know but I beat mother 1 on the gba like 18 times


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted, but now you have genital warts
And nice... It bores me personally... I can't replay it >_


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted but never

I wish to beat the tar out of porky


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted, but now you have to force feed him tar first

I wish that you cannot grasp the true form of giygas's attack


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 31, 2012)

Granted but its all redey like that in earth bound

I wish to be batman so I can kill the joker


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2012)

Granted, but your parents have to be dead first.

I wish I was spiderman so I could shoot sticky white stuff at people.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

Granted but not because you faked it and the real spider man beat you up


I wish for the plant jake licked the crap off of in that one epasode


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

Granted, but now giant bean pods have butts and are no longer filled with icecream... but poop...

I wish for a more tasteful resolution to my wish


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

Granted but it more like shit



I wish to kill homur simpson


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

Granted, you kill him be feeding him an endless amount of donuts

I wish for a poisoned donut


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

Granted you die from the (bleep)ing poision


I wish to have grand thift auto


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

Granted, your now guilty of grand theft auto

I wish to be innocent of these preposterous allegatio- oh... wait, I'm not one on trial here~ SHUCKS TO BE YOU!!!


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

Gtanted but not


I wish to have pokemon yellow


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2012)

Granted, but you get pokemon red instead.

I wish for pokemon bill cosby version


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

Granted

I wish for a cosby version of castlevania


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2012)

Granted.

I wish for a cosby version of everything


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

Granted but they all suck


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

Granted, but I erase your wish from the space time continuum

I wish for a new space time continuum


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2012)

Granted, but I erase the space-time continuum from your wish 

I wish to divide this anomaly by zero


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

Granted, the anomaly has been divided by this guy

I wish for a nes...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2012)

Granted, but I add the letter 's' in front of it.

I wish my snes power switch didn't break off in such an odd way... :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

Granted, it was now broken by being given a bath

I wish I had a flashcard for my snes :/


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

granted but the sd2snes does not work


I wish to kill a gang member


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2012)

Granted, but now the whole gang is after you.

I wish my lackadaisical attitude towards work won't make me leave off all of my assignments on the last two weeks of break... >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

Granted, but now your grades inexplicably drop...

I wish for a sword made out of icecream


----------



## Daemauroa (Aug 1, 2012)

Granted, But It melted without you even could lick it.

I wish that the next poster doesn't make a wish


----------



## TheRedfox (Aug 1, 2012)

Granted, i'll make a big wish then

I wish the next and the next next poster doesn't make a wish


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 1, 2012)

Granted but its not gonna ****in hapen


I wish to be peter griffon and prank call xbox live to ask about the superman 2 movie like this http://youtu.be/R2EAR8jRobs


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 2, 2012)

Granted, but Lex Luthor spread viruses to your phone line and you die trying.

I wish for an eyepatch to my cactuar.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2012)

Granted, but it's secretly a tinted monocle

I wish for a monocle and eyepatch war


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 2, 2012)

Granted but the eye patches blow up.


I wish people in my school stopped makeing fun of me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted, but you learn to make them fear you

I wish my 4 hour walk had yielded more than 17474 steps on my 3DS T_T


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted but its imposable.


I wish to kill the devil as a tennage muntant ninja turtle.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted, you are now forever a turtle... but the devil re-incarnates...

I wish I could have stopped the battle of kangaroo...


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 3, 2012)

What what the hell

Granted but it sucks


I wish to kill the domb ass in my school who tricked me into shit


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted, but now you spend the rest of your days incarcerated

I wish for a voodoo doll of every staff member on GBAtemp


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted but you died do to: to many dolls

i wish i had a dollar


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted, it's made out of chocolate

I wish for something insane


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted but i cant give you your self


i wish that EoF post counted


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted but its not happening they shoud do that because I'm addited to posting in the eof


I wish thare was a truth or dare threed here in the eof


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted, you will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy

I wish I could change my title to "Crazy Cat Lady"


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted but you need 500 ****in post to change your frickin title


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 3, 2012)

granted but the name never caught on


i wish for a monster hunter 3g in the usa


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted, but your 3DS breaks

I wish to get into the monster hunter series...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted, but you pirate it to "try" it out.

I wish latios hadn't gotten me addicted to osu...I find myself playing much more frequently now


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted, but now someone else gets you addicted to it.

I wish I wasn't so compulsive obsessive in wanting to S rank everything...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted, but now you shoot for SS ranks (full accuracy on osu! )

I wish I wasn't such a god damn neat freak >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted, you are now a slob

I wish to put more stuff on my cat


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted, have you tried your xbox 360? Or your PS3? Or maybe even your laptop? 

I wish I had a cat to put stuff on top of... :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted, but it scratches you in the middle of the night...
(and I've put a laptop on her before)

I wish I could play with people's minds...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted, but all you do is inject pictures of cats, cats, and more cats into their brains. Also, I'm wondering if I should get another VAIO 
P.S. What HAVEN'T you placed on top of your cat? 

I wish to see what other pictures you have of you putting stuff on top of your cat


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted... but i think that was the only pic you hadn't seen before ;

I wish I could inject memories into people by glaring at them


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted, by memories, you mean G1 seaponies, amirite? 

I wish to traumatize people with seaponies


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted, but the sea ponies eventually turn against you.
I wish for there to be a cgi live action movie of pokemon that doesn't suck.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted, but you now allow the seaponies to drown everyone

I wish to rid the world of seaponies


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted a thousandfold.

I wish my disguises could actually work on latios...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted, but you remove the "?"

I wish I knew what it's like to be stuck in a small air tight ball...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted, you are now a hamster that has to relation to hamtaro charecters.

I wish to be in an adventure time cartoon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted, but you accidently eat Marceline's fries...

I wish for a stop watch


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted but it can't happin 


Man I wish that to


How was I ninjad god


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted, because I am ninja god 

I wish I had a bright orange costume so I could tell people to believe it... BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 3, 2012)

shut up because I'm a ninja turtle



Granted but still NO BODEY IS GOING TO BELIEVE YOU BECAUSE YOU SUCK



I wish to kill a **** load of zombies with a relley shap sword


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted, but you are now infected

I wish for .hack//


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 3, 2012)

Granted because none exest 



I wish that I know basic so I can do things in pitit computer on my 3ds


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 4, 2012)

Granted you read the built in tutorial


i wish for pitit computer for FREE


----------



## TheRedfox (Aug 4, 2012)

Granted, it's broken by my urine 

I wish for a sex slave


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 4, 2012)

Granted.   NOT your sick dude I wouded even say that



I wish to get the last z zaber level up in maga man zero


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2012)

Granted, but now your save file is corrupt

I wish to give life lemons


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2012)

Granted, but you burn its house down in the process.

I wish to give limes to the lemons.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2012)

Granted, but they cancel each other's existences out

I wish for a lemon flamethrower


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2012)

Granted, but it shoots rainbows.

I wish to burn everything


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2012)

Granted, you burn the world with love

I wish to inflict ice burn


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2012)

Granted, but you get frostbitten in the process.

I wish everything wasn't so flammable :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2012)

Granted, but now nothing is...

I wish for a world that I could freeze with muffins


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2012)

Granted, everything, including the muffins, are in suspended animation.

I wish for a not-so-hidden link in my sig


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 4, 2012)

granted you link is now the size of the page



i wish FOR A FLYING PIG


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 4, 2012)

Granted but he kills you



I wish that my finger would stop touching report on my phone when I'm trying to read the page


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

Granted, but now your phone keeps turning itself off...

I wish my phone wouldn't spazz out when it's charging...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2012)

Granted, it spazzes out when it's NOT charging.

I wish for my phone to stop restarting randomly...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

Granted, it now resets every 300 seconds

I wish to have a crappy jump, walk really slowly, especially on stairs, and have a noticeable delay each time I use my weapon...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2012)

Granted, but only because you're riding your bike up the stairs.

I wish to level up by punching someone in the face


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

Granted, but you only level up your understanding of newton's third law.

I wish to level up my insanity


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2012)

Granted, you need to remove all your friends to do so.

I wish to level up my randomness


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

Granted, but now you fight gravel with rainbows you obtained from failed custard pie

I wish for a sea of pudding


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2012)

Granted, you drown in a sea of awesomeness. I'm jelly D:

I wish I had some pudding >_


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

Granted but its hardend



I wish that this girl thats in my school dident like me because she anoyes me


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2012)

granted you now have a crush on her



i wish that 2+2=fish


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

Why would I want to have a crush on her she's crasy and annoying plus I don't even like her.



Granted but is 4 not fish stupid no avence


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2012)

Granted, but your wish was blown out of existence.

I wish for an explosive shoebox


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2012)

granted bot the government tuke it away



i wish that i was not soo shy


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

Granted but you will alwas be shy

I wish to kill bevis and butthead as zero


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

Granted, but you die from a mental breakdown

I wish for a cereal number


----------



## TwistedBlizzard (Aug 5, 2012)

Granted but you get a serial number... It's already been used...

I wish for less breakable speakers


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

Granted but you get beats audio speakers wicth suck


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 5, 2012)

no wish no grant.
i wish the next person would grant my wish.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

Granted, but I have no idea what I'm doing

I wish I knew what I was doing...


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

Granted but never



I wish to kill kenny by kicking him in the nuts


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2012)

Granted, but I change your name to kenny.

I wish for a big shiny red button to press.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

Damn it I'm now a poor boy in a disfungenal family that dies in every ep of south park




Granted you press it and you blow up


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2012)

Granted, with a simple stroke of my mane, your wish is wiped off the face of the earth.

I wish to leave a crater with every impact of a step.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2012)

Granted, but you now have a destructive ass

I wish for TOMODACHI NANDA!? TOMODACHI.... UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURGH!!!


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm so ****in pisssed offfff




Granted don't care




I wish that south park was real


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2012)

Granted  but there where problems with copy rights

i wish for a dollar for ever post in EoF


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 6, 2012)

Granted but you get fake money hacked into your paypal




I wish to have my gba moded to have a backlet screen so I don't need a light to look at the screen


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 6, 2012)

granted you got a gba SP 


i wish to *BE EoF KING*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

Granted, but now the EoF ceases to exist

I wish I wasn't the most active EoF member


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 6, 2012)

Granted, but you stop posting D:

I wish I wasn't the second most active EoF member


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 6, 2012)

granted your now the first



i wish for EoF TWO


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2012)

Granted, it's an EoF section for people with under 500 posts 

Err.. crap >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 6, 2012)

Granted, but your EoF2 idea actually gets through, and we become separated 

I wish I could be bothered to get 24 more posts...


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 6, 2012)

Granted but its not going to happen 




I wish I was not posting the things I've been posting because I'm now relasing how stupid and lame I've been


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 6, 2012)

granted


i wish for my post count to be 500


----------



## Lucifer666 (Aug 6, 2012)

Granted, but you got banned for attempting to post garbage to increase it.

I wish this thread never existed as I seem to have an irresistible urge to read the last billion posts every time I click on it.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 7, 2012)

Granted but it will always exest so hardy har har

I wish that thair was a better gba flash cart other then ez flash iv I want a everdrive gba one


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2012)

Granted, but it overheats

I wish I knew what lied beyond the gate...


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 7, 2012)

Granted but you go in and the witch curses you because you ate her donet

I wish jake the dog was my pet so I can go on adventures and kill the ice king


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2012)

Granted, but the ice king is too cool and awesome for you to ever kill him

I wish villains were like more...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 7, 2012)

Granted, but they're only liked by the fanbase, not the characters.

I wish to roll around at the speed of sound


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2012)

Granted, but now you've got places to go~

I wish to follow my rainbow~


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 7, 2012)

Granted, but you can't stick around.

I wish to keep moving on


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2012)

Granted, but guess what lies ahead

I wish there was only one way to find out


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 7, 2012)

Granted, but you must keep on moving ahead

I wish for no time for guessing so I can follow my plan instead...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2012)

Granted, but you start trusting in what you can't see.

I wish for you to take my lead i'll set you free


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 7, 2012)

Granted, but follow me 

I wish for you to set me free


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2012)

Granted but trust me and we will escape from the city. 

I wish to make it through


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 7, 2012)

Granted, but follow me! 

I wish for you to set me free


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2012)

Granted but trust me and we will escape from the city. 

I wish to make it through prove it to you


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 8, 2012)

Ganted but I don't care

I wish that the you are banned threed would stop haveing sexual pics


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

never




i wish FOR MOAR SEXY PICS


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 8, 2012)

Never 

I want video game action


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

i dont give wishes to jerks


i wish for a duck


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 8, 2012)

Granted but its pink

Relly I'm a jerk ...........(crying)

I wish I wasent a jerk


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

granted you are now a ass


i wash for a rainbow snake pic


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 8, 2012)

Granted, but the snake comes out of your screen and bites you.
I wish that evil didn't lurk in the heart of men . (Yay for ToP references).


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

granted it now lurks in the brain


i wish to know how to spell evil backwords


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 8, 2012)

Granted, but you stop doing evil backwards.
I wish for infinite money.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

granted but you can only have 1 dollar at a time



i wish for a lama


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 8, 2012)

Granted, but you regret using your money on it.
I wish for a portal gun.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

granted but it came with a eviler GLADoS

i wish to work at valve


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2012)

Granted, you are there to have glados test her neurotoxin

I wish for indignation


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

granted but it is fake


i wish for gold


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2012)

Granted, it's made out of chocolate

I wish to turn gold into lead


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)

granted but it you have to kill one random person to do it


i wish to not be shy


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 8, 2012)

Granted your now shy when someone walks up to you 

I wish I had a computer


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 8, 2012)

Granted, but there isn't a fan to cool it.
I wish for a faster laptop.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2012)

Granted, but all the data you ever had becomes corrupted...

I wish to play a really old game...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 8, 2012)

Granted, but it needs more resources than your computer can handle.
I wish to witness the creation of heaven and Earth


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 9, 2012)

Granted play the game on a flash cart like the super everdrive.

I wish that my n64 sdk that I downloaded of a rom site works with game maker studio.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2012)

Granted, but now it doesn't do what you want it to...

I wish I would make people's brains explode through the internet~


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2012)

Granted, but it doesn't work on me, even though I'm already subjected to your insanity... *brain explodes*

I wish the zombies would stop ignoring me just because my brain isn't good enough for them... D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2012)

Granted, they now boogie with you~

I wish for dancing zombies


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2012)

Granted, they're on your lawn 

I wish to strip naked and ride my bike downtown


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2012)

Granted, but you are now obligated to tell people a bike counts as an article of clothing.

I wish my bike would appear each time I press select >_


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 9, 2012)

Granted.
It'll be a Hello Kitty themed bike ;3


I wish for a pack of jaffa's


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 10, 2012)

Granted, you get an outdaed packet of Jaffa cakes.
I wish for a generic avatar and signature.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 11, 2012)

Granted, who cares


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOOOO~ I do~ 

I wish I cared... like you do when you... umm


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 11, 2012)

(Face plum)

I wish this was not so weird.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2012)

Granted, it's now retarded 

I wish for a retardation protocol


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 11, 2012)

Granted.

Everybody! (yeah!) Everybody! (yeah!)
Let's get into it! (yeah!) Get STUPID! (come on!)
Get retarded (come on!), get retarded (come on!), get retarded (come on!)
Let's get retarded and high, let's get retarded in here!

I wish to get retarded in here


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 11, 2012)

(Faceplum) lol! That was lame.

Granted, but your so retarded that you kill yourself.

I wish that I had pokemon black 2.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 11, 2012)

Of course that was lame. I even facepalmed myself as I was typing it out 

Our wish is to bring ye olde English back into the 21st century


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 11, 2012)

Granted, but that will never happen.

I wish that id stay a better person after watching tv.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 11, 2012)

Granted, but a thief steals your TV.
I wish for more time


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 11, 2012)

Granted, but you only have one sec.

I wish that I could go back and live my live as a kid again.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 11, 2012)

Granted.

Cause it's Adventure time ;3


I wish for a pack of Hello Kitty biscuits ;3


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 11, 2012)

Granted, but they where gone.

I wish that I was not so scared of girls.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 11, 2012)

Granted, in Soviet Russia, girls are scared of you.

I wish I had longer holidays.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2012)

Granted, but now you sleep longer

I wish my dreams weren't as realistic as this world T_T makes it hard to tell them apart... well... except I can't break the laws of physics in this world... as much...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 11, 2012)

Granted, now you have ponies infested in your dreams.

I wish I could recall the things that I've dreamt about.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, but now you realize how real this world is.

I wish I was more insane.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, but you become as insane as Zagi from Vesperia.

I wish for more good games.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted.

You can't afford them


I wish for a meetup with all the awesome tempers ;3


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, but you become bewildered when met with a pony.

I wish I could devise a way to make people see things


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, but you begin acting whatever it is you want people to see in front of them.

I wish my laptop's HDD had more free space than my 64GB flash drive


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, but all the space is now filled with ponies.

I wish saving up for a new laptop wasn't so tedious...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, but for some reason, you start to have fun saving up the funds for a new laptop.

I wish my laptop wasn't so unpredictable...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, but it can now cook bacon... like my laptop can 

I wish more laptops would overheat in such a way as to make perfect bacon~


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, but bacon takes twice as long to cook, and it's not as crispy D:

I wish to bake cookies in a car


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted but they are sugarless.
i wish to have this post liked


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, but this will have severe consequences! Such as...ah forget it.

I could care less, but I still wish I knew how many likes I had


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, but it's not a significant amount.

I wish to go through all of your posts and like them


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, but fat chance 

I wish my posts were more creative...that way, they would actually deserve the likes they receive


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, but the only likes you get are for posting gifs, spamming "no" "ok" and "dis thread are shit"

I wish people weren't so annoyed when I use my observational skills to point out obscure things...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, now they are furious.
I wish to speak another language.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted

It's Valwinian


I wish for a party with you guys


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted but there are no chips...
I wish for chips NAO!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, but you'll get crisps instead of chips ;3


I wish for a something that someone will wishes for me ;3


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted but i wont do it til I edit this post... 2 seconds later

I wish for Dinohscene to have a Bagel.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, It's a lovely one


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted but...................
I wish to return the favor using a combination of sugar and comedy.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, time stops for as long as you want to enjoy it 


I wish for a sunny day to enjoy with all the peace and quiet there is.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted but it is exactly 1° higher then the weatherman predicted the day would be. 
I wish for my own pet moose.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, you'll be send to THE ROOM!!!! with a moose!


I wish for my own GIR


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted but it is the bloody gir found in episode I dont know because I forget the name.
I wish to win the mystery prize from Poop Dog!!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, it's sawdust in a wrapper.


I wish for Dib not being such a big headed baloney ;3


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted but Gir's piggy eats his baloney head.
I wish for Gaz to share her videogames with me.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, but she will get mad as fuck.


I wish for a bacon soapbar.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted by WHY WAS IT THERE????
I wish to capture Count Coacoa Fang...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, I emptied it out.


I wish for waffles made from peanuts and soap ;3


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, they taste surprisingly delecious but make you gain exactly 1/4 of a lb
I wish to begin using hamtaro references for wishes now


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, but Bijou is scared of you.


I wish for a hat just like Cappy ;3


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted but now im sad because I was gonna wish for that..
I wish for you to share said hat!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, I'll be big and cute ;3


I wish for Pashmina's scarf.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted but it will smell slightly hamstery.
I wish to own a suit like Bunny.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, It'll look cute on you n__n

I wish for a ham-ham dance ;3


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted but the wrong music is playing. Instead you will receive this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV6FsQ32v0U
I wish to own exactly... All the hamtaro ham hams.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, It'll be in a GBA Hamtaro game ;3


I wish for a dream about being Hamtaro;3


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted but you are chased by...
A cat!
I wish for a doomful fate not to befall you.
EDIT: Tried to post pic of kitten, failed. Wish to be less heartbroken now...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, the cat get scared by the dog of Laura ;3


I wish for us to play Hamtaro games together ;3


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted but I pose no challenge to the licensed Hamtaro Lover 
I wish to watch episodes Of invader zim at the same time, while sharing a plethora of delicious snacks of both our choosing.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, it's uncorruptable cause it's all jolly goodness


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, but I freeze in a questionably awkward position that makes me look like a combo of michael jackson dance moves, and a you tube poop video.
I wish for moar awesome things that can't come to mind right now.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, you'll have all the time in the world to do it before Adventure time is on telie ;3


I wish for more Adventure time eps ;o


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted and i refuse to corrupt it!
I wish for them to elaborate on the snail... I love the snail.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, it'll be explained in a mysterious way that will leave Adventure time even more Adventurous


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted but its got





I wish to play games on BMO!!!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, but you'll have no game to play.

I wish for a good night rest.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted but it must be on a really soft pillow that snuggles your head at the perfect temperature. 
I wish to find the will to get up from this office chair to go make chocolate milk.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, I'll give you a cup of warm coco ;3


I wish for my Hello Kitty pillow to be the best pillow ever.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted But the bow is slightly askew as you sleep.
I wish for a turtle names squirtle that lives with my aunt myrtle.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, cause it rhymes ;3

(Yes the bow on my HK pillow is indeed askew D

I wish for more 90's cartoons on telie


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted but you are subjected to kenan tomphson talking about those 90's cartoons every damn commercial...
I wish 90's nick, and 90's Cartoon network fused to create their own station.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, This cannot ever be corrupted cause it radiates the awesomeness of the 90's


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted.
I wish for you to have a good night, and ima go make some chocolate milk now, and relinquish control of this thread back to FI and Hydreigon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, but it's more fun with more people 

I wish I had some iced coffee


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 12, 2012)

granted but i think it might be hot cut it like 777F where you  live now


i wish for all the troll so join up to be a mega troll


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted but then I slay it.
I wish for ice cream and cakey cake


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, not because........can't think right now

I wish that my gba had a rechargeable battery


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, but you still have to remove the batteries to charge them.

I wish to know the exact whereabouts of my GBA SP charger


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted but it will only charge with multiple pounds of nacho cheese.
I wish to be in the batman universe
Edit:ninja'd


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, but you get eaten by a hotdog

I wish for a batman thread


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted but it is locked because we have one pending right now.
I wish raulpica would change the thread name to a batman thread.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, but spiderman pictures will be posted in it

I wish the spiderman thread was more active


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted but they begin reusing spiderman memes.
I wish to know the release date for animal crossing 3DS


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, but "soon"...

I wish I wasn't so indecisive in knowing which games to buy :/


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted but you decide on too many
I wish for banjo kazooie to be ported to 3DS


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, but it'll be a terribly broken port.

I wish there weren't so many ports nowadays...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted but now nothing is original. 
I wish my nook battery hadnt died cuz now i have to use my 3ds browser...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, but your 3DS's broser gets better through a system update.
I ish to understand every language.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

There is nothing to grant...
I wish you made a wish instead of an ish.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, but I made even more typos, which make it harder to understand my wish.
I wish I didn't have so many contacts on Skype that I've hardly ever spoken to.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted but now your speaking to way to many people
I wish i was better at playing old school megaman


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, but only after spending 100 hours into the games.
I wish to unban everyone from the "you are banned" topic.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted but they turn around and super ban you.
i wish netflix had pokemon episodes


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 12, 2012)

Granted, but you get a seizure when watching the Porygon episode... :/
I wish for faster internet.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted but its so fast you cant keep up with it.
I wish TaeWong would stop being a buttface


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but now he spams all of our inboxes.
I wish we had more spambots like TaeWong.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but now there are more topic's about bob's game

I wish for a typo


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted but they destroy Gbatemp
I wish for Puppies


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but you never manage to get them toilet trained

I wish for more cats.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted but you never get them to learn to not claw eyeballs.
I wish for guppies


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted,........................ Never


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

You didn't make a wish.
Therefore ten thousand genies will proceed to turn every part of your body into genie dust. 
I wish for it not to be painful for you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, they destroy the pain receptor first...

I wish genies would drink the milk I left out for them...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted but they begin badgering you for cookies. 
I wish to give a moose a muffin


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but you can't control your PC now because your PC's mouse is stuffed with muffins and the circuits have been taken out.
I wish for infinite wishes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but when you make a wish, a genie dies.

I wish for a genie made out of pudding


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted but it is non sweetened pudding.
I wish for pickles to die


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but they are replaced by a less likable food.
I wish for a huge tree in my house.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, it's Charlie browns oversized Christmas tree.
I wish for my own pet tumbleweed


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, it drives you insane... rolling around... making your jokes bad... you try to keep your composure as you make a joke but you know its waiting... always trying to get the last laugh... until you can TAKE NO MORE, AND YOU PUT THE WEED IN IT'S PLACE!!! YOU KILL IT, IT'S FRIENDS, IT'S LOVED ONES!!! and then it's ghost starts haunting you... DrIvNg yoU MAD!!!... 

I wish I could travel back in time and stop myself...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted but you drive yourself nuts asking how you went back in time.
I wish I wasn't bored right now


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but you start breaking the 4th wall

I wish people didn't give me weird looks each time I break the 4th wall :/


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, now they give you derp faces.
I wish I could break the fourth wall more often in theatre


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but now you preform a play that heavily relies on it...

I wish I could use the same voice more than once.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted but now it's a robot voice.
I wish i was in the broadway version of Sweeney Todd as Sweeney todd


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but you are forced to slit people's throats

I wish for pies


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted they are mrs lovetts meat pies.
I wish for everyone to see my friends and see how they glisten. And how they smile in the light. My friends...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but everyone likes them so much that htye want to stalk your friends.
I wish for less boredom.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but you must give someone a free shave

I wish for piss, piss with ink


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but you don't convince anyone to drink it.
I wish I had a packet of Oreos


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted but they destroy you for interrupting the Sweeney Todd references.
I wish to destroy an Italian with a teapot.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but now you have a kid around
I wish for a wig


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, it's shaggy blonde and it get awful hot
I wish to steal Johanna


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but you enlist the help of sweeny todd

I wish to sentence a kid to death


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted but he is sentenced to death by pillows made of air.
I wish to make wishes of a different play now.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, it will come to it somehow.


I wish that we could watch Adventure time together ;3


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted but the Snail is watching us somewhere in the room...
I wish to start another chain of wishes that make me laugh


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, You'll cry tears of laughter.


I wish for a biscuit shaped like Jake


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted but it tastes nothing of a biscuit...it tastes like... Success.
I wishfor bubblegum in the shape of marceline.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but it tastes off being it's... 1000 years old (?( like her.
I wish for adventure.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted but your missing time therefore the adventure ends immediately.
I wish for everyone to understand the deep meaning behind adventure time


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but now it' so deep that the jokes feel out of place.
I wish I had a robot that liten to my commands.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted but it misreads all your commands as "make me some toast"
I wish to own BMO


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, Please take a seat in your new office chair ;3


I wish for a soundproof room with incredibly expensive high end audio equipment/headphones and my laptop and a working internet connection to listen to music


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted but you can only choose one album to play on loop.
I wish to know the album you would choose


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

I have an incredibly hard time to choose.

I think it'll be Anterior.
Then again if you say that every performance recorded on Woodstock '69 can be counted as an album then I would pick that one


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Anterior as in the band that created the greatest album ever this age of silence? If so I will love you for the rest of my life.
And granted you will share that anterior album if it's the one I'm thinking of...
I wish for me to be right about the album


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

.....

No way...
NO WAY!!!

You know Anterior!!!!
Omg I


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted it shall be written in my own personal history book. 
I wish to know your favorite song of that album.
Mine is either Human Hive or This age of silence... It's hard to pick a favorite because they're all awesome but those are the ones I listen to all the time.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but as you listen to it you have an aneurysm and die in exctasy about their music, it plays in hell for eternity without a chance to mute it.

I wish for a chubby gf skilled with cooking, that just loves to cuddle with me. Tanned skin, please. Latina if possible. Asians are greedy with money.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted you get a snooki look alike.
I still wish to know dinohscenes favorite song off the album


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted.

I just cannot corrupt it since the corruption you gave is just way to awesome.


@chavosaur.

I can't really name a fave since every song is fucktastic!
But If I really need to name one then it would probably be Stir of Echoes.
It calms my mind and makes me forget about everything


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but no one shows up but you and me in a room that's padded to make everything echo.
I wish to know if you like All that Remains??


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted.
I like a couple of songs of them.


I wish for you to know/love Running Wild.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Running wild as in this?
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zwnipCkNgDw
I wish to be right...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted.
It's true!


I wish I knew your fave songs of it/


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, besides the one I linked too I also like
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TIlMNKY3RxI
I wish to know your top five bands


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted.

Their: 
Anterior (all time no 1 and nothing can beat it)
Running Wild.
Queen.
Sonata Arctica (yes well known band but I really love the style)
Girls under Glass.


I wish for anything that's awesome~


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, I know all those bands.
And queen is a huge personal favorite of mine. 
Freddie Mercury's voice will be cherished for eternity.
I wish for the albums he recorded with Michael Jackson to be released NAO!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted.
But they'll probably get played to shreds of awesomeness.


I wish for us to talk more about awesome things ;D


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted lets talk about movies.
Favorite genre and film GO!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted,

I can't say that I have particular faves but one of my faves has got to be Braveheart, King Arthur, Troy, any M. Night film. War of the worlds and anything related.


Fav genre would be, Historical, Sci-fi, Fantasy, Drama, Horror (not the blood and gore but the good ones like hauntings etc) and Foreighn screenings.


I wish for Troll jegeren to be on telie


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted but it's called troll hunter and you forget and almost miss it but luckily I telepathically recorded it on a DVR for you.
Personally I'm a horror addict, love haunting movies, I have seen all paranormal activitys including the Tokyo night one and I plan on seeing the possession. Slashers are meh for me. But Rob Zombies version of Halloween has a place in my heart...
I wish to go watch movies now


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted.

It'll be a cinemafest of paranomal/haunting related films.


PA is great!
One of the very few movies that actually gave me good shivers!

I love the creepy Horror genre.
It's a shame that people mislable Horror for gory hack 'n slash/brutally murder and torture ones.

I wish to have your MSN or Skype or anything related ;3


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

This will be the first time I have ever corrupted your wishes as I have neither. 
I wish you no cry ;O;


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, I shall hold my tears ;o;

I wish for the awesomeness to continue~


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted we will discuss Xbox 360 games. 
I wish to know what game your currently enjoying


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but I combo break and say persona 4 arena

I wish to keep lurking this thread while you two are talking


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted.

I'm currently playing Lego PotC.
I still need to finish Eternal Sonata.

Other then that I still have a couple of games to play and I'm waiting for Bioshock Infinite to arrive


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted but I'm about to blow your mind.
I have never gotten to play a bioshock game.
I wish that if FI is going to spy on us, she will make us all waffles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but umm... Dino, would you kindly make the waffles in my stead?

I wish for a wrench.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted.
The waffles will have peanuts and soap in them!

Bioshock is a amazing game.
BS 2 is rushed.
BS Infinite is going to be incredible


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted but it is in 3 pieces and must be taped together using laffy taffy.
I wish for candy


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted.

It's shaped like Adventure time chara's ;D


I wish that I could cover Anterior songs.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted but it hurts your fingers playing 5 minute guitar solos and shredding that guitar until it has a musical orgasm. 
But I wish to hear that cover...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, if I could play that good then I'd live stream it in 1440p HD with 5 mics recording it for glorious audio quality.
However everything other song that's not made by Anterior would sound far more in-superior after it.


I wish for time to go back and it not being 5:55 am.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted its 5:54 am.
I wish for my little brothers to stop arguing over who will play minecraft.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, he'll be send of to another dimension where you have control over to send him there whenever he's annoying.


I wish for a Renault Fuego Turbo from '84.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, someone implanted turbo speed into it and it goes so fast it drives over water for you to visit me in the states  
I wish to sleep because I'm sleepy


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted.
You'll have my Hello Kitty king sized bed whilst I take the couch.


I wish for more audio power in my Mazda 323c


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, nut every time you rev the engine it displays its power level and vegeta screams how high it is. 
And that is the last magical wish I grant tonight for I am sleepy. 
I wish for you and Lurking FI to have a good night. And I wish for Hydreigon to have a good night as well if she happens to waltz on in here.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted.

You'll dream about a cuteness invasion in the land of Adventure time.
Nighty night~

I wish for us all to be friends n__n


And with that I'm probably also going to bed.
Nighty~


----------



## naved.islam14 (Aug 13, 2012)

A friend will scam you so that you're broke.

I wish that no one can corrupt my wish.


----------



## Daemauroa (Aug 13, 2012)

granted, but nothing else is granted, and you only wished for this one to not be corrupted, but your next one may be.

I wish that the 3ds gets a bigger pricedrop because the 3ds xl is launched.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted but it leads to the ambassador system 2.0 and the only games that can be downloaded are imagination games.
I wish for 356 different shades of purple


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but you are now color blind in both ways

I wish to know what it would be like to see ultra violet...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted but now everyone looks super purple and it reminds you of barney.
I wish to be able to shoot rainbows  from my fingertips.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, they're extremely spicy...

I wish rainbows would taste better :/


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted. Now their orgasmic.
I wish to be able to walk on rainbows without getting my shoes all wet.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but you lind  bird while shooting a rainbow.
I wish for more unique games like Eternal Sonata.
EDIT: Ninja'd
Granted, but you almost fall off one.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but they are still obscured by ports, ports, and more ports! And some shovelware too :/

I wish I could piss rainbows


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted but you get arrested for grafitti.
I wish i had cereal with my cartoons


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, it's soggy~

I wish I wasn't so drunk :/


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted you are now 422 years sober
I wosh all alcohol in the world was replaced with apple juice


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted... but I still manage to get drunk...

I wish more people knew about fermentation.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but they start using different methods for mking drugs.
I wish my friend wouldn't spam conversations he had on Omegle to me. >_


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, his PC will blow up.


I wish my life was like a Anterior song


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but you don't sleep soundly any more.
I wish for more good music


----------



## broitsak (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted,but it turned out to be Justin Beibers music
I wish i could materialize swords.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, your music will be Running Wild.

I wish I wasn't sleepy anymore

Ninja'd


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

1: Granted, but the swords you materialise always break after one hit.
2: Granted, but you become insomniac.
I wish for a pair of headphones.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but they're the cheap ones that break within a month.

I wish I wasn't brain dead today :/


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but now your legs are dead and you can't move them for an hour.
I wish for a bow.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but the string's missing.

I wish my laptop wouldn't make such funny noises when I try to hug it tightly


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted it now makes sexual noises.
I wish for Gengar to stop staring at me like a pedobear.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

Granted, but it traumatised you. :<
I wish people wouldn't get annoyed when I correct their grammar.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 14, 2012)

Granted, you'll stop doing so.


I wish for a sammich.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 14, 2012)

Granted, it has pounds of strawberry jelly.
I wish to go make a brisket sammich


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 14, 2012)

Granted, it'll taste a little bit off but it's lovely none the less.


I wish for a drink.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 14, 2012)

Granted you get a magical soda that tastes of whatever soda you are thinking of.
I wish my pokemon team kicked more ass


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 14, 2012)

Granted, It also kicks balls 


I wish for a pineapple.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 14, 2012)

Granted, there's a sponge living in it..
I wish people would stop drawing chicks with big tits on colors 3D so that actual artists that don't trace chicks with big tits can get more exposure than the people who draw chicks with big tits.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 14, 2012)

Granted, They all get replaced by innocent boyxboy 


I wish for better speakers for my laptop.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 14, 2012)

Granted, but they're detachable and hard to carry.
I wish Microsoft would ditch Metro with the next Windows operating system.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2012)

Granted, but now they somehow make it worse than vista

I wish I was the turkey all along.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 17, 2012)

Granted, but you get tortured on Thanksgiving.
I wish I had longer holidays.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Granted, but now you have shorter days

I wish for a long rubberized rod of some sort...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 18, 2012)

Granted, but a raven steals it.
I wish it wasn't raining Tetris blocks outside.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Granted, it's now raining ice cream

I wish the ice cream didn't melt :/


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2012)

Granted, it freezes into an inedible block.
I wish i had socks that didnt have holes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Granted, but none of them fit.

I wish for some meat.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2012)

Granted, its cow flesh.
I wish people would stop questioning my love for rare steak


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Granted, they now question how you got said steak.

I wish to burn a witch


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2012)

Granted, is the good witch from the wizard of oz, and dorothy never made it home cuz she never figured out what the hell she was supposed to do at the end of the movie and she is slowly tortured to death by singing midgets, until her body is consumed by the cowardly lion.
I wish i was cool.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Granted, you are locked in a refrigerator

I wish I had AC :/


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2012)

Granted but i couldnt tell if you wanted assassins creed or snimal crossing so now your stuck with assassins crossing.
I wish i wasnt so bored.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Actually it was airconditioning 

Granted, but pour salt on snails.

I wish I could experiment on human beings :/


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2012)

Granted but the human beings are bunnys in disguise.
I wish for my new pokemon team to kick many asses


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Granted, but they are no match for my pokesav edited team...

I wish I wasn't so obsessed with perfect cheating :/


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2012)

Granted now your obsessed with making sure all your pokemon resemble food.
I wish you knew that my new team will also be pokesav edited.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Granted, but now you know that all my pokemon have no type, and all have wonder guard...

... I wish I could use them online...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2012)

Granted but everyone uses the exact same team so now your stuck in online battles until the hour time limit runs out.
I wish for there to be a pokemon where pokemon battle mortal kombat style instead of turn based


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Granted, but it's horribly unbalanced

I wish black and white didn't scale EXP gained...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2012)

Granted now it messes up EV'S. 
I wish the next pokemon game is purple.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Granted, but all it's exclusives are worse than pokemon pink

I wish for a pokemon pink.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2012)

Granted but all its exclusives are worse then pokemon turquoise.
I wish for pokemon...


Spoiler



WAINBOW


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2012)

Granted, but it has some game breaking bugs

I wish I wasn't a glitch magnet.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 19, 2012)

Granted but this wish grant is two days late. 
I wish for a bagel.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2012)

Granted, but it's filled with raisins

I wish I didn't find them so detestable.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 19, 2012)

Granted you find them delicious now, and I stick to hating them.
I wish to throw my raisin filled bagel at your face since you put raisins in it


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2012)

Granted, but I die from raisin allergy

I wish I knew why that horse tasted just like raisins.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 20, 2012)

Granted but the information is locked away in a chest
I wish for my headache to go away


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2012)

Granted, but now you don't have any chance of obtaining psychic powers

I wish I would stop seeing the future >_>; it's like getting a spoiler...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 20, 2012)

Granted you now see forty two years into the past. 
I wish little kids would stop sending me dumb swapnotes.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 20, 2012)

Granted.

Their 3DSses explode.


I wish I got someone to talk to that understands me ;/
Or I wish for waffles.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 20, 2012)

Granted you get a chavosaur with a plate of waffles. But the waffles have no syrup...
I wish i wasnt out of cereal.


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 20, 2012)

Both granted, but the person is deaf and they ate the waflees.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2012)

Granted, but I add the above people's FCs

I wish for a cookie jar filled with cookies


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 20, 2012)

Granted, but the jar is also filled with spiders. 

I wish for some pizza.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 20, 2012)

Granted but theres "sausage" on it...

I wish for a fish


----------



## broitsak (Aug 20, 2012)

Granted but its rotten
I wish Frozen wouldn't like tales of abyss anymore


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2012)

Granted, I now love it

I wish you would give it a chance.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 20, 2012)

Granted, but he gets his ass handed to him by


Spoiler



Neblim


 and never manages to defeat her.
I wish Namco Bandai didn't change so many things in making Tale Phantasia a game.
(Because of that, Vesperia is my favourite game in the series, with Phantasia being a close second.)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2012)

Granted, but now tales of games play more like star ocean.

I wish for a page with some relevance to April 20th


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 20, 2012)

Ugh... I hate Star Ocean.
Granted, biut that page is erased from history, so your wish can't be granted.
I wish to buy a collection of every Ys game.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2012)

Granted, but now by some freak force of nature, everything you own that ever could, and ever will play ys, always explodes when you try to play any of the ys games.

I wish I to try playing ys again but... ark's loading times still haunt me.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 20, 2012)

Granted, you play the superior Windows version, but it's only in Japanese. (I didn't find the loading times as bad as Tales of the Abyss on the PS2, to be honest.)
I wish for the person below to have an infinite amount of money.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2012)

Granted, but only in my japanese version of Tales of Graces F

I wish the infinite money glitch still worked in the US and PAL versions :/


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted, but it won't work if you get DLC.
I wish I lived in Aselia.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted, but now you must repeat "courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality" endlessly.

I wish courage was the magic that turned dreams into reality.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted, but...


Spoiler



Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality
Courage is the magic that turns dreams into reality


I wish I could go to the underworld and spread light and darkness.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted, but you become petrified by the godly background music.

I wish to play the soul blazer trilogy on my snes ._.;


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted. They're amazing games, but you long for another entry for the series for eternity. (Besides, why don't you emulate it? I agree that a console would be more fun to use, but they're not bad to play on an emulator, without a controller).
I wish Barbatos would stop kicking my ass. >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted, but now you stop using items 

I wish I had a snes flashcart... :/ my old snes was basically untouched ever since I got it... (and that was... 13 years ago?)


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted, but they all cost... about £40. (Cheaper than most SNES flashcarts I've seen)
I wish for a handheld that could play every home console to date.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted, but it's battery life is nonexistent

I wish for infinite pudding


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted, but I slipped in a little poison. Tastes good, right?
I wish for a robot that does anything I want.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted.
It isn't as awesome as GIR.

I wish we could fly together


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted, but some poeple get acrophobia after flying. 
I wish anarchy didn't exist.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted its replaced with tyranny. 
I wish i was less lazy


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted.
But you wish you where slightly less active.

I wish for a good set of headphones to enjoy my music.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted, but now you have nothing to keep you working.
I wish I could climb a giant beanstalk that I planted.
EDIT: Ninja'd. >_<
Granted, but it takes hours to find compatible drivers for them.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted but there is a giant moose at the top. 
I wish my foot didnt hurt D:


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted.
Instead it tingles now.


I wish for a can of pineapple slices


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted but I ate half of them because pineapples are awesome. As are pears...
i wish for creepers to stop blowing up my netherak house...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted, but now Endermen reside in them.
I wish that I could ride an Enderdragon.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted.

Hordes and hordes of zombies instead will bang on your wall.


I wish for it to cool down cause it's still to hot in my room


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted, now its snowing.
I wish i had a pool


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted.
It's filled with cuties~


I wish for a sammich


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted but i didnt know what ingredients you wanted so its just two pieces of bread.
I wish i was a better cook.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted.
You'll make Gordon Ramsey cry whenever he hears your name.


I wish for a new hat ;3


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted. Its finn's adventure time hat.
I wish my headphone hat wasnt broken :/


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted.
I'll trade you my Ushanka + Hello Kitty headphones for it.


I wish for winter to arrive so that I can wear my Ushanka again ;3


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted but its really cold and requires extra stuffins to keep.your head warm.
I wish i knew where in the world i left my ipod...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted.

Your ipod will go off and blast music at full volume.


I wish for a jaffa.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted but im not sure what that is...
I wish this ramen had more flavor


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted, it's now Shin Ramyun.

Jaffas are small cake cookies with choclate top and orange filling


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted its now supah silky and stays straight all the time. But if it touches rain it turns into an afro.
I wish my face was smooth and clear of blemishes


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 21, 2012)

Granted.

It's exactly as perfect as in my ava.


I wish for Bioshock Infinite to be released ;o


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted, but it does not live up the awesomeness of the first.

I wish I wasn't so pessimistic in regards to infinite >_


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted.

You'll love it.



I wish for not to be hungry anymore ;_;


----------



## Tom (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted but you will never eat again

I wish I wasn't bored


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted here is an alpaca. 
Enjoy it.
I wish my alpaca actually existed


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted.

I'll be hugging it


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted but everyone meets up in alaska. So much cuddling is required  
i wish there were penguins in alaska


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted.
Penguins will start to talk and share their knowledge and music ;D


I wish for a new bottle of scotch.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted but you can only drink it with a bendy straw thus lowering the swag you feel from drinking it.
i wish i had more cereal


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted.

Their Dino-o's
Special cereal breakfast with a Hello Kitty/Invader Zim/Hamtaro related gift inside.


I wish I was better at making selfshot pictures.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted they melt my eyes.
I wish i didnt have to resort to phone in the mirror pics


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted.
Your phone will become a professional camera.


I wish that it wasn't so hot ;_;


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted its frigid outside now.
I wish my feet werent so cold. Theyz like ice...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted.

They will gradually warm up infront of a woodstove.


I wish I could find my Ushanka to put on.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted. Its cozy... to cozy...
I wish i had some sweets


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted.

Their sugary peaches.


I wish that you would share some ;3


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted, I share 50 of them... out of 51. 
I wish my light wasnt so bright.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted.

It'll be a UV light now.


I wish for a party like I had last summer


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted but i dont know what it was like. So this one is better.
I wish I had better painting skills.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted, You'll be better then Michangelo and you repaint the chapel with cute boyxboy 


I wish for a life size HK plushie.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted but it doesnt fit in your house.
I wish I had a giant reptar plushie.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted, it'll be 90 meters high cause Rugrats is soo 90's


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted it very...lucid...
I wish I could have more 90's stuffs.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted, A time machine would suffice.


I wish Voyager had more episodes


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted but now there will be too many to watch in one night! o.o
I wish I had more energy


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted, you'll stay awake for 3 days


I wish for snacks ;3


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted you get assorted fruits, some cheese puffs, a few cakes, a twinkie. and 999 saltwater taffys.
I wish to enjoy that with you!! Most of my faves are on there.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted I love them all except for the taffys which I never had but willing to taste


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted but it must be drunk through an 8 mile straw.
I wish I had more saltwater taffys. I love me some taffys...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted.

You'll get 6 kgs of it ;3


I wish for a nice sleep and dream ;3


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted but your up all night.

I wish to beat Conkers Bad Fur Day in 4 weaks


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted but it destroys your social life. 
I wish Rare would bring me more Banjo Kazooie


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted, it's doable in 1  day.


I wish for a good night rest
Nighty temp~


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted you dream about chavosaurs dancing in the rosebuds. Gnights.
I wish I had more chocolate milk.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted but, you run out.

I wish that c++ express did not need internet to install


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 22, 2012)

granted,  you want it


i wish for a drink of plain water


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 22, 2012)

Grannted, but it's too cold.
I wish Soul Hackers would come out in Europe.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted, but only 2 years after it's been out in the US

I wish the 3DS wasn't region locked T_T


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted. Now we could played imported games.
I wish I lived on the moon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted, but you start talking to moon rocks

I wish skippy the moon rock wasn't so mean ;O;


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted, but he becomes "stoned" shortly after.
I wish for furry feelines to stop picking on my bird.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted, but now they pick on you 

I wish I had more cats


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted, but the ammount of fur they shed creates a huge furball that slowly engulfs your house.
I wish my gameboy had a flashcard


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted, but the save files keep getting corrupted

I wish I had a NES.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted, here you go.
I wish for more Adventure Time episodes.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted but the snail continues to get larger and larger until you cant even watch episodes anymore.
I wish BMO would let me play smashbros with him.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted, but BMO rage quits after a dozen of matches.
I wish I knew who BMO is.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

Granted but he destroys you for not noticing him in all the adventure time episodes. 
He is the lil green video game device with the funny voice.
I wish the snail would hold up a secret message for me in an episode


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 23, 2012)

granted but the episode was a banned episode 


i wish to slap *chavosaur*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 23, 2012)

Granted, but you do it with a wet fish

I wish I knew what it's like to be slapped by a wet fish


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 23, 2012)

Granted, but the fish has no hands to slap you with.
I wish the creator of Aruga would make an even more... terrifying game.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 25, 2012)

Granted, but you get so mad and pissed off that you explode.
I wish south park 64 was playable on my 3ds


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 25, 2012)

Granted.

But you'll have to wait for a Emulator to come out.


I wish I could hang out with you people ;3


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 26, 2012)

granted, but it was boring


i wish for THIS (link)


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 26, 2012)

Granted.

It'll arrive in pieces and you need to solder on every cap/resistor/coil/fuse/chip.


I wish for a sammich.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 26, 2012)

Granted but i gave you a sanvich


i wish that it was 9/9/12 soo i can play the wii u


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 26, 2012)

Granted, but now there's no video

I wish for a net filled with jelly


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 26, 2012)

Granted, now it's easier to navigate. All you have to do is jump on the jelly near the scroll bar, and you'll bounce all the way to your destination.
I wish for more 16-bit RPGs.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 26, 2012)

Granted, but they are impropery coded, and suck ass.

I wish to play adventure time games that are on cns website on my gba.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 26, 2012)

Granted, but you always need to be in a room with light because it isn't backlit.
I wish for Shin Megami Tensei 4 to be released in Europe.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 26, 2012)

Granted,but it was banned.

I wish to kick someone in the private for revege.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 26, 2012)

Granted, but now they castrate you.

I wish for a tuning fork


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 26, 2012)

Granted, but you break everything you hit with it, so it won't make the desired sound.
I wish Namco would localise more of their games.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 26, 2012)

Granted but they let the game be uncensored.

Every things better uncenored.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 26, 2012)

Granted, but then TaeWong will get his way.
I wish TaeWong wasn't so rude.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 26, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> Granted but they let the game be uncensored.
> 
> Every things better uncenored.


No wish visible...
Overload
OVERLOAD
The wish machine has just killed you.

I wish the state I was moving to had better criminal justice programs.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 26, 2012)

Whait whaaaaaaaaat whaaaaaat? Why you son of a pickle.

Granted but they kill you.

I wish that chuggaconry was one of my friends.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 26, 2012)

Granted, but   then there aren't any criminals for it to be used on.

EDIT: ninja'd. >_


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 26, 2012)

Granted.
But you'll both live 10.000 miles apart.


I wish for the rain to stop D;


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 26, 2012)

Granted, but you can't see the rainbow now
I wish it wasn't so hot.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 26, 2012)

Granted, it's now 5 degrees kelvin

I wish more people would state the temperature in kelvin


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 26, 2012)

Granted, but now it's the only measurment for temperature.
I wish ion[url]ic bonding wasn't so easy to understand.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 26, 2012)

Granted but they made fun of it on south park.

I wish for more south park episodes.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 26, 2012)

Granted.

You'll have to wait for a year.

I wish for another glass of Ouzo.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 26, 2012)

Granted, but you experience the Ouzo effect, whatever the heck that is.
I wish for the next SSB game to be better than Brawl.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 27, 2012)

Granted.

It'll be like Melee.


I wish to go back to the 90's );


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 27, 2012)

granted but then you live/re-live y2k



i wish for some food


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 27, 2012)

Granted, its made of video game pixels.
I wish for my senior year of high school to be decent.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 27, 2012)

Granted.

People will kneel for your awesomeness.


I wish Audiosurf wasn't lagging on heavy traffick when broadcasting xd


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 27, 2012)

Granted, despite the word traffic not being spelt correctly.
I wish I would finally stop pirating and buy something on Steam.


----------



## TwistedBlizzard (Aug 27, 2012)

Granted but because of all your previous pirating, Steam has gone bankrupt and you lose the money in the transaction.

I wish for a button that takes me to my last post in a topic.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 27, 2012)

Granted 



Spoiler



NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Punch in the gut)



I wish that I could kick the ice kings buns


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 27, 2012)

Granted, but you just wasted some food.
I wish to give a gift to the person below me.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey I ment like kick his butt that's the ather meaning for buns.
Granted but it was a video game that you made to piss me off.

I wish that my wii was not brokein to bits. (Crying)


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 27, 2012)

granted it is now broken it bytes



i wish that eof will never die


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 27, 2012)

Granted it now ceases to exist and you forget it ever existed. I wish to ninja another post


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 27, 2012)

Granted, but your IQ drops everythime you visit it.
EDIT: Never mind, ninja'd.
I wish I wasn't ninja'd.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2012)

Granted, but now no one wears a bright orange costume.

I wish for a packet of something sweet and explosive.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 28, 2012)

grated you ate some sugar and got the runs




i wish for a cake


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 28, 2012)

Granted,but its covered with blood.lol!

I wish that chuggaaconry would comment on my lp.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2012)

Granted, but it's a negative comment

I wish for a funny LP


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 28, 2012)

(To chuggaaconry) Aw come on chuggaa I'm a big fan of you. I loved your pokemon firered lp

Granted but it was avgn.

I wish to have my lp done in 3 weaks.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 29, 2012)

Granted, but your hard drive is erased and you didn't upload it.
I wish Yuan wouldn't use so many cliche lines.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2012)

Granted, but now Kratos does

I wish for some one to feel the pain... of those inferior beings... as they burn in hell...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 30, 2012)

Granted, you die on a cross set in Hell to feel their pain.. Endlessly.

I wish for bad health, corrupt my wish!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2012)

Granted, you get bad health and have to scrub all the floors in hyrule

I wish for a port of a bad CD-i game.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 30, 2012)

Granted but it was a good game.
(Sorry I didnt read the port part.)


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 30, 2012)

umm no wish ok...



I WISH FOR A UNICORN SHARKZ


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 30, 2012)

Granted, its inside out.
I wish I had goldfish


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

Granted.

It's a grumpy fatty fish.


I wish for awesome music ;3


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 30, 2012)

Granted but, it came from a crappey game. 

I wish that lp curse wasent getting the best of me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2012)

Granted, it's now getting the worst of you

I wish to know what this ominous light that threatens to engulf us is.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 31, 2012)

Granted, its a tales game from the future.
I wish I could get into Earthbound, its so blah to me right now.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 31, 2012)

Granted, you watch chuggaaconroy.

I wish I knew that youtube had a video trimmer 3 days ago.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 31, 2012)

Granted, but then youtube shuts down.
I wish FI would post next.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Aug 31, 2012)

Err, granted...but you get me instead?

I wish for a peach slushie.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 31, 2012)

Granted, but Princess Peach doesn't have good meat.
I wish for better internet.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

granted, but you have to pay more



i wish for a andriod phone with a 4ghz cpu speed


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

Granted, but it lags like crazy
I wish my android tablet was an ipad :/


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 1, 2012)

Granted, get ubuntu on your android.

I wish that you did not need internet to install ubuntu on my pc.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 2, 2012)

granted you now need 7 ghz of cpu speed



i wish that win8 did not suck


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

Granted, it now blows

I wish for a pie made with the 4th wall...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 2, 2012)

granted but it was made with the 5th wall

i wish i had pax day 3 tickets


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Sep 2, 2012)

granted but the tickets disappear and reappear in different places so you have to constantly search for them

i wish life didn't suck so much


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 3, 2012)

Granted but, you hate life so much that you kill yourself.

I wish that I did not need linux to make a sega 32x cd game.


----------



## TheNlightenedOne (Sep 3, 2012)

Granted, but you have to use Windows, so your computer crashes constantly.

I wish I had Heroes of Ruin...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2012)

Granted, but now none of your characters can level up

I wish for a fridge made out of chocolate rain.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 3, 2012)

Granted but the overlord of mice smells such a fridge, and rises up with his mouse army to take over your fridge, thus gaining power over the fridge, he sets out to conquer many more fridges, until the whole world has nowhere to store all of their various grocery products, and the groceries of the world begin to mutate and serve the mice overlords, thus leading to the extermination of the human race as we know it.

I wish my imagination didnt get carried away so often


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 3, 2012)

Granted.

It'll be played out on the whitescreen.


I wish I had something to do today.


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 3, 2012)

Granted, you ninjad me.
I wish for less ninjas.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 3, 2012)

Granted,
You're now able to respond quicker.


I wish for some food ;3


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 3, 2012)

Granted, it's stuff you hate; like prunes and ketchup flavored popsicles.
I wish Dj Max Technika Tune was released today.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2012)

Granted, but it's corrupted.

I wish there were only two people sane enough to rule this world... both of them being me.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 4, 2012)

Granted but, Eric Cartman kills you because the power of the stick of truth over powers you.

I wish that the new south park game doesn't suck.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 5, 2012)

Granted, it now blows.
I wish you would stop with the flipping south park stuff.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 5, 2012)

Granted, he starts talking about family guy, and Dane Cook "jokes" -.-
I wish you never would have made me grant that


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 5, 2012)

Granted, he forced you to. Also what's dane cook? I never heard of it . I'll google it.

I wish that the game I'm making gets a beta relese on gbatemp soon.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 5, 2012)

Granted.
I probably will try and play it.

I wish for a safe journey towards Italy in 2 weeks.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 5, 2012)

Granted, but there will be no bathroom breaks. 
Beg u dont splode o.o
I wish my 3DS didint get to messy when I play it. Damn oily skin


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 5, 2012)

Granted.

You'll get a heavy urge to keep your hands clean at all costs like me.


I wish I could meet up a lot of friends.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2012)

Granted, but you meet them while they're drunk.

I wish for a sword made out of unmeltable ice.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 5, 2012)

granted but you tuke one swing and it broke



i wish *FOR EVERY THING*


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 5, 2012)

Granted here is one Every and here is one Thing. But you misplace them.
I wish you could have seen the not so obvious workaround I had for that wish.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 5, 2012)

Granted, but did not grant.

I wish to get game maker 8.0 up and running.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 5, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> Granted, but did not grant.


But... this is a paradox. You just destroyed the very fabric of time! ALL OF THE WORLD WILL BE RULED BY LITTLE MINI FROZEN INDIGNATION'S AND TAEWONGS! 
LIFE AS WE KNOW IT HAS BEEN DESTROYED! 
WISHES CAN NO LONGER BE GRANTED!


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 5, 2012)

Lol you took it to far it was a joke


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 6, 2012)

Granted,
You'll revert the spacetime continuum to it's original order.


I wish that I could play through Encore mode on Eternal Sonata on my 360 without getting bored by the mazes ;_;


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 6, 2012)

Granted your board.

I wish that I knew how to make a 3d game in game maker.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 6, 2012)

granted you now know how to make a 3d game in game maker nut gamemaker is 2d only

i wish for a flying penguin gif


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 6, 2012)

granted




Uh oh its broken
I wish Mac's could emulate an xbox 360


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 6, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> granted you now know how to make a 3d game in game maker nut gamemaker is 2d only


 
If you use the pro version of gamemaker 8 you can make a 3d game. I read in the help file. Also I have the pro version so I'm fine.

Also 
Person above this post.

Granted, you can't emulate xbox 360 on anything.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 6, 2012)

Mods deleate this post it was made because of a bad internet siginal.


----------



## ouch123 (Sep 7, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> *I wish that *Mods deleate this post it was made because of a bad internet siginal.


Granted, but in its stead they place something else that's degrading.

I wish for 12 additional hours each day.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 7, 2012)

Ranted but it makes years longer, thus extending the time til holidays and such, which upsets every human in the world and sends them into a vendetta against you.
I wishI ace my test tomorrow


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 7, 2012)

Granted, you Ace your test... ACE ATTORNEY YOUR TEST!!!

I wish I was stuffed enough to post a picture of phoenix wright...


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 7, 2012)

granted, but you lost all your pictures.

I wish for infinite wishes


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 7, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Ranted but it makes years longer, thus extending the time til holidays and such, which upsets every human in the world and sends them into a vendetta against you.
> I wishI ace my test tomorrow


"Ranted" whats that?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 7, 2012)

Granted, but none of them come true

I wish I didn't skip above poster >_


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 7, 2012)

Granted, but you can't change time.

I wish my phone would be this good with the internet all the time.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 7, 2012)

Granted, you'll be forced to use your charger every time.

I wish I had some more sleep.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 7, 2012)

Granted, go to sleep

I wish I had the sony xperia play.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 7, 2012)

Granted, but it's missing the battery

I wish to steal the world's source of pudding.


----------



## pistone (Sep 7, 2012)

granted but i...............only i can eat it 
i wish for a ............................for a wish


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 7, 2012)

Granted 





This is known as a flabby whale fish. For short, you can call it a wish.
I wish I had a wish...


----------



## pistone (Sep 7, 2012)

granted .........you have a wish .........but if you tell anybody or even think about the wish ..............your wish will never be a wish ............now choose carefully your wish
i wish for a mermaid without the bottom body of a fish


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 7, 2012)

Granted, its the top body of a fish instead. Ewey.
I wish I could get my softmodded wii to play my backups


----------



## pistone (Sep 7, 2012)

granted but you can play onlyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy atari games 
i wish to become a robot ..........with lasers...........and metal.....................oh and with canons ........yeah with canons that would be awesome


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 7, 2012)

Granted but it only works with shovelware.

I once again wish for a pizza.

EDIT: Goddamn it pistone, ninjaing me! You can be a robot but you have robo cancer and only 5 hours left to live.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 7, 2012)

pistone said:


> granted but you can play onlyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy atari games
> i wish to become a robot ..........with lasers...........and metal.....................oh and with canons ........yeah with canons that would be awesome



Granted here you are




I wish that nsmb2 will be worth my purchase


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 7, 2012)

Granted but once you get 999,999 coins the game freezes and your save gets corrupted. 

I still want my fucking pizza damnit!


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 7, 2012)

Granted




I wish i had noticed you had ninja'd my post


----------



## pistone (Sep 7, 2012)

granted
but you just cant stop it
my avatar responds to your both post's ................... im a robot 
i wish for o robot pony.........with canons and lasers..............................and .........and......................with a unicorn ..............yeah unicorns are dangerous ..........................


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 8, 2012)

granted
---->


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2012)

Granted... it's dead... you monster.

I wish to revive the penguin.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2012)

Granted but it becomes a plant.
Instead of a zombie... Aren't I witty?
I wish for TaeWong to play this game.
@TaeWong.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2012)

Granted, but he wishes for more font support in bob's game

I wish for a ham and bacon sandwich.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 9, 2012)

Not granted. When poofed it got soggy.

I wish for Drains.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 10, 2012)

Granted, NOT YOU BUTT BLEEPER!

I wish that summer would be here again soon.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)

granted but you missed soo muh wile you where sleeping


i wish to put a magic bag in side a magic bag


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 11, 2012)

Granted, but now they're just ordinary bags.

I wish for a light bulb filled with heavy water.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)

granted but when you used it it just made the room darker


i wish FOR EVERY ONE TO WHERE MONOCLES


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 11, 2012)

Granted, not!

I wish that my lp is not on hold any longer.


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 12, 2012)

Granted, my eyes! The monocles do nothing, I guess I won't be able to see that lp.
I wish we can all just get along.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 12, 2012)

Granted, we still don't.
what did you mean by that?

I wish ness was not so hard to get in ssb.


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 12, 2012)

Granted he's not. 3 lives normal difficulty, learn to meteor with Kirby or shdl with Fox, also edge guard.
I wish this month would end already.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 12, 2012)

Granted you'll have to wait.
I wish to pirate a game.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 12, 2012)

granted but the crack file wad a virus and FOR ANY ONE *NO GIVING PIRATE GAME LINKS*



i wish to own google.com


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 12, 2012)

I was not asking for a link I was just saying that.

I wish I had my drivers permit.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 12, 2012)

granted but a cop pulled you over for a DUI and now you cant drive for 5 years



i wish a a yellow 1998 rx-7 that works like i just bought it 14 years ago FOR FREE


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 12, 2012)

Granted  but when you insert the key it falls apart.

I wish for shortcake


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 13, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Granted  but when you insert the key it falls apart.
> 
> I wish for shortcake


that wud not be like i asked 


"i wish a a yellow 1998 rx-7 *that works like i just bought it 14 years ago* FOR FREE"


soo no wish FOR YOU

i wish that my wish came true


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 13, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > Granted  but when you insert the key it falls apart.
> ...


Actually, you said works just like you bought it 14 years ago. therefore, I did not mess with the cars internal workings, but rather the cars outer shell which has nothing to do with the car WORKING. The inside of the car was not affected, the outside shell has fallen apart, which then has an effect on the inside shell. Therefore sir, your wish was granted...





And Corrupted


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 13, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > chavosaur said:
> ...


if it is just like it was 14 years ago then the out side wud not be altered



SOO NO WIFH


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 13, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > nukeboy95 said:
> ...


Learn to spell for one...
and second, the cars outer shell was affected by the key. Which is not a part of the car, only the car is like it was 14 years ago. You never specified the key. The outer shell is still designed the same way it was 14 years ago. 
GET
ON
MY
LEVEL


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 13, 2012)

You have good taste in cars nukeboy.
I wish I could buy an rx-7 and not worry about maintenance.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 13, 2012)

Granted, you worry about where to drive it.
I wish for marshmallows.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 14, 2012)

granted but there was no fire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










i wish to own gbatemp


----------



## pistone (Sep 14, 2012)

banned but you will own only its dept ...........
i wish for a better tomorrow for my nes


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 14, 2012)

Granted, but it will explode the day after tomorrow.

I wish for Wii U's to rain from the sky


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2012)

Granted, but you get hit in the head by one.

I wish for a concussion~


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 14, 2012)

granted vut you died from it and gbatemp stop geting hosted cuz of it



i wish for for a red WII U to mach my red 3ds


----------



## pistone (Sep 14, 2012)

granted but you have to paint it yourself
i wish for a gba game on wii u


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 14, 2012)

granted but you have to wait for hacks (so id say 2-100 years)

i wish to play the wii u again it was fun


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 14, 2012)

granted, but you'll have to pay 2500$  for another round

I wish I was blind


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 15, 2012)

granted but then you cant  see gbatemp.net

i wish for  monster hunter e unlimited for the 3ds


----------



## pistone (Sep 16, 2012)

granted but then but you must have a stable 4g connection on your 3ds to play that game 
i wish i had 4g speed .......


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 17, 2012)

Granted, but drugs are bad mmmk.
I wish I can hold all these gaems.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 17, 2012)

grated but i see no games


I WISH to use the $0.11 on my steam account


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2012)

But then in your desperation, you stole a credit card and jail time for it.


I wish for an incorruptible wish. Wishy-washy woosh.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 17, 2012)

granted but you did not wish for any thing else


i wish FOR MORE OP ABUSE


----------



## pistone (Sep 20, 2012)

granted but you will have po abuse 
i wish my face was like this ---->


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 21, 2012)

granted BUT NOW YOU WANNA BE SAD FACE


i wish to own a legit full copy of half life 3 for the steam


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 7, 2012)

granted you shell get your wish



i wish that this game had not died


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2012)

Granted, but that would mean i'd have to be active again

I wish for a tree made out of something sweet


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 7, 2012)

Granted but its made of 100% pure sugar cane (I live near a dominoes sugar factory so trust me this is not something you want)

I wish for friends.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2012)

Granted, they are all undead

I wish my friends weren't inanimate objects.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 7, 2012)

Granted but now they're trying to kill you.

I wish I had more bagels.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2012)

Granted, but they have... RAISINS D:

I wish raisins weren't the scurge of the seven seas.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 7, 2012)

(Raisin is my favorite bagel flavor  I was eating one as I posted that)

Granted but now pizza is 

I wish my bologna had a first name.


----------



## pistone (Oct 7, 2012)

granted but it will be = to bologna
i wish i had a t-shirt


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 8, 2012)

granted but it was a f-shirt

i wish FOR a glass of ice


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 12, 2012)

NO. I bumped this thread so HA! And a ½


----------



## Coltonamore (Oct 31, 2012)

ok

peter griffin will kick your butt so hard you will puke.


----------



## Daemauroa (Oct 31, 2012)

Granted, you got A glass made of Ice.

I wish for a quickened release of Zero's Escape : Last Virtue Words in the EU.

off-topic: please guys. obey the rules.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 11, 2012)

Granted, but it was in US

I wish I had kid icarus uprising


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 12, 2012)

Booya!
Before anyone corrupted it, I got the game. 
It actually works


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 29, 2012)

Granted by user

i wish for some goldfish


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 29, 2012)

Granted but they were dead.
I wish for my package to arrive at monday


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 29, 2012)

granted it will arrive Monday of next year


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 29, 2012)

I think you're right 
No, 31st.

Okay again,
I wish for my package to be in good condition


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 29, 2012)

granted but it never was delivered

i wish TO OWN GBATEMP


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Dec 29, 2012)

Granted, but you're impeached within the first minute.

I wish I had a new JTV Variax guitar.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 30, 2012)

Granted but it was broken and covered in shit.
I wish gbatemp's members stop their hobby spamming


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Dec 30, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> Granted but it was broken and covered in shit.
> I wish gbatemp's members stop their hobby spamming


 
Granted, but next year is hobby conversations year.

I wish I could have a wish that wasn't corrupted.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 30, 2012)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> Granted, but next year is hobby conversations year.
> 
> I wish I could have a wish that wasn't corrupted.


 
Granted but you didn't mention what wish so it was deleted.
I wish my wii would come tomorrow


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 30, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> I wish my wii would come tomorrow



Granted but now it can only play GameCube games with the wiimote.

I wish someone didn't post to my 'corrupt a wish' post!


----------



## alex_0706 (Dec 30, 2012)

Canonbeat234 said:


> Granted but now it can only play GameCube games with the wiimote.
> 
> I wish someone didn't post to my 'corrupt a wish' post!


 
the genie that grants wishes says: sorry that wish is against the rules.

i wish the next one bets with me for 100$ that he/she gives 200$ me with his next post.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jan 2, 2013)

Granted,YOU FAIL AT LIFE BELEAVE IT!!!

I wish that I was a ninja.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 3, 2013)

Granted, but you became a girl.
I wish Ice won't leave


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 7, 2013)

Granted, you will keep Ice close to you, in an ashes bowl for your living room.

I wish for a ninja girl in my arms, right here and now.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 7, 2013)

Granted, but she was terribly ugly in every way.
I wish I could play MKWii without getting the unauthorized device error


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 7, 2013)

Granted, it brick your console as you turned the power on.

I wish for a *pretty* ninja girl in my arms?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 8, 2013)

Granted but she hated you, kicked and killed you.
I wish gamerz would be more kind.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jan 18, 2013)

granted they all are dead now
i wish for a 150inc oled tv for free


----------



## EthanObi (Jan 21, 2013)

Granted but It has a bomb attached to it.
I wish the next person can't corrupt my wish PERIOD.


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 21, 2013)

Granted, as you did not make any wish it was not corrupt.

I wish for unlimited PSN credit funds for free.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jan 21, 2013)

granted but you went to jail for it

i want a unicorn


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 22, 2013)

Granted, but It took you to the skies and you died for the pressure.
I wish my wii  motion plus arrives tomorrow


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jan 22, 2013)

granted but a cat thief stole it be for you can get it

i wish to live FOREVER


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh thanx! So the cat gave it to me.

Granted, but you got fedup and suicide.
I wish that I will get a like for this post.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jan 24, 2013)

Granted, NOT!!!! You don't get anything! BELEVE IT!!!

I wish to kick someone's ass


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 8, 2013)

Denied, but you want your name changed back to “TaeWongNew”.

(Done by a moderator.)


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 8, 2013)

I wish for french fries.. BOILED.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 8, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Denied, but you want your name changed back to “TaeWongNew”.
> 
> (Done by a moderator.)


wait your back


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 8, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I wish for french fries.. BOILED.


heres a bag of frys and some water


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 8, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> heres a bag of frys and some water


But... Where's my Stove, and Saucepan?


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 8, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> I wish Ice won't leave


aww i just noticed this 

I'm still here


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 8, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> But... Where's my Stove, and Saucepan?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 9, 2013)

Denied, but you do not want to have a petition to ban TaeWong.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 9, 2013)

no wish fine
i wish *TaeWongNew* was banned


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 9, 2013)

No. TaeWongNew is unbanned.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 9, 2013)

BRING THE BANHAMMER


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 9, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Denied, but you want your name changed back to “TaeWongNew”.
> 
> (Done by a moderator.)


Fuck you ya annoying peice of shit!!!!


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 9, 2013)

You can use foul language, so delete this topic on this forum.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 27, 2013)

I wish TaeWong came back...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 27, 2013)

granted but he is now newnewTaeWong 

i wish for POWER


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 27, 2013)

(facepalm)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 28, 2013)

Granted, but you fainted for the pressure of the GOD HAND.
I wish Lego City Undercover 3DS will be $20.


----------



## koimayeul (Apr 2, 2013)

Granted, but as you open the box is has no game cart.. Instructions manual was included, though.

I wish for all steam games of the shop in my library next time i sign in, for free.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 2, 2013)

Granted, but it's not really granted.

I wish for the historical Atlantis.


----------



## Coltonamore (Apr 2, 2013)

Granted but YOU SUCK SO HA HA!!!
I wish to have a girlfriend.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 3, 2013)

Granted, but she was older than you so she abandoned you.
I wish this post to be liked.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 3, 2013)

granted 

i wish this post was liked 5 times


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 3, 2013)

Granting...
I wish this post will also be liked 5 times.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 5, 2013)

Granted when my post get 5 likes

i wish for p1ng pong to change his name back


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 6, 2013)

Well you need to talk to him or p1ng.
I wish for the nautlaunty.


----------



## Coltonamore (Apr 8, 2013)

NEVER YOU SUCK!!!!!!
I wish to get someone kik'd.


----------



## alex_0706 (Apr 9, 2013)

granted somone god kik'd today

i wish that the persons wish who corupts my wish gets his/hers wish corupted


----------



## Coltonamore (Apr 9, 2013)

Granted Not!!!! Pika! Pika!


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Apr 9, 2013)

Fuck.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 10, 2013)

i wish that PEOPLE WUD START WISHING


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 10, 2013)

Granted.
I wish I could visit any building in vice city for psp.


----------



## alex_0706 (Apr 10, 2013)

granted

you can but you cant do anything in it (space zone in where the world is made)

i wish (fill in for yourself)


----------



## Coltonamore (Apr 10, 2013)

Pika pika pikachu


----------



## alex_0706 (Apr 11, 2013)

pikachu dies

i wish that im god


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 12, 2013)

Granted, your name is now god.
I wish cherry would stop spamming this thread and break the rules of this game.


----------



## xalphax (Apr 12, 2013)

Granted, but someone else takes over.

I wish I had a banana.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 12, 2013)

Hahaha no.

Granted but it was rotten.
I wish my warns will be removed.


----------



## Coltonamore (Apr 15, 2013)

Granted but a girl kicks your ass!
I wish I had a girl friend.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 15, 2013)

granted but she is really a shemale

i wish for moar COLORS


----------



## Coltonamore (Apr 15, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Granted but they were faded.
I wish that I wasent so shy in front of girls.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 15, 2013)

granted now your dead in front of girls

i wish for a idea what to wish for


----------



## Coltonamore (Apr 15, 2013)

Granted but no you went to far you jerk!!! 
I wish for some 69.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 15, 2013)

granted she now soo crazed she stalked you to death

i wish you where alive


----------



## Coltonamore (Apr 15, 2013)

LOL I laughed so hard there!
Granted I am alive!
I wish my mind was more sick sometimes.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 15, 2013)

granted you now have cancer in the brain

i wish for maor wishs


----------



## Coltonamore (Apr 15, 2013)

Granted just reg here

I wish to kill some douch bags in rush team.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 15, 2013)

granted but the cops found out it was you and after a 8 hour long car chase you end up killing your self

i wish i did not have to type that


----------



## Coltonamore (Apr 17, 2013)

Granted you did it again!!!

I wish more people knew about the rush team game.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 17, 2013)

granted but they knew they had better things to do soo they did not play it

i wish for a *free working brand new* pioneer djm-900 nexus


----------



## YetoJesse (Apr 19, 2013)

Granted, but it won't connect to anything

I wish this class was over and didn't waste 5 hours of my friday every week.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 19, 2013)

Granted, but you got classes everyday except friday which lasted 5 hours each.
I wish to get a wiiu


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 19, 2013)

YetoJesse said:


> Granted, but it won't connect to anything
> 
> I wish this class was over and didn't waste 5 hours of my friday every week.


but thats not what i wished for i wished for a "*free working brand new* pioneer djm-900 nexus"
what point of working do you not understand


----------



## YetoJesse (Apr 21, 2013)

Oke, you all the stuff you want to connect it to exploded in all the mudkipz you held prisoned evolved and went rampage.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 28, 2013)

i wish for EVERYTHING


----------



## Flood (Apr 30, 2013)

Granted, but you end up with nothing the next day.

I wish I was at the ball park.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 30, 2013)

granted, but the ball park was burning down WITH YOU IN IT

i wish for NOTHING HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 30, 2013)

Granted, you died.
I wish to be a video game character like phoenix wright.


----------



## Flood (Apr 30, 2013)

Grated, but you never win a case.

I wish I was a Simpson's character.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 30, 2013)

Granted, and you got killed.
I wish the world is peaceful.


----------



## Flood (Apr 30, 2013)

Granted, but you died in the war for peace.

I wish I remembered how to write in cursive.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 30, 2013)

granted, but you hands fell of

i wish for some thing to wish for


----------



## Flood (Apr 30, 2013)

Granted,but you ran out of wishes.
I wish I had someone to playmonopoly with.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 30, 2013)

wish denied do to the lack of a space in "playmonopoly"

i wish to rule the moon


----------



## Flood (Apr 30, 2013)

Granted, but the moon is overcrowded and bankrupt.

I wish I had put that space


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 8, 2013)

Flood said:


> Granted, but the moon is over crowded and bankrupt.
> 
> I wish I had put that space


granted

i wish for this to be liked _777_ times


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 7, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> granted
> 
> i wish for this to be liked _777_ times


 
Grand but someone decided to give you 666 likes in the end.

I wish you stop growing a pair and get a hammer pair instead.


----------



## alex_0706 (Jul 7, 2013)

granted but you get 3 pair instead
i wish i have 0 iq n,ot for real thought


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jul 7, 2013)

Granted... but for real. The side-effect is that you can't even read this post, in which I granted your wish.

I wish not to get bored right before the Pokémon League in every Pokémon handheld game I play.


----------



## alex_0706 (Jul 7, 2013)

granted but your game crashed you so have to restart your adventure a new

i wish that the next person will wish the same as the first wish on page 666 in the future


----------



## _kbnft (Jul 7, 2013)

Granted, but this game will never make it.  
I wish flying cars were invented this year (2066)


----------



## alex_0706 (Jul 7, 2013)

granted it is here now (hovercrafts) the first car you buy will crash into the ground.

i wish i'm omnipotent for the rest of my life.


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jul 7, 2013)

Granted, but you have no knowledge of how to use that power correctly, so you end up destroying everything.

I wish I were an Oscar Meyer weiner.


----------



## _kbnft (Jul 7, 2013)

Granted; but by being omnipotent, you're life becomes boring because there's nothing new to discover and everyone annoys you with questions. 
Granted; that is truly what you want to be and everyone would love you and eat you.
I wish I wasn't a slowpoke.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 8, 2013)

_kbnft said:


> I wish I wasn't a slowpoke.


 
Granted, but now you've evolved into a slowbro.

I wish I could live in Equestria with the mane 6.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 8, 2013)

granted but when you got there you realized that there no internet so you lift


i wish that the steam summer sale started now


----------



## Flood (Jul 8, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> granted but when you got there you realized that there no internet so you lift
> 
> 
> i wish that the steam summer sale started now



Granted but nothing you want is on sale.

I wish for $10.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 8, 2013)

granted but it was a counterfeit


_*snip_


----------



## Flood (Jul 8, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> granted but it was a counterfeit
> 
> 
> _*snip_


Edit : didn't feel right corrupting the wish.

I wish I had the motivation to finish GTAIV.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 8, 2013)

granted but then the game encounters a game-breaking glitch


i wish for nothing


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jul 8, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> granted but it was a counterfeit
> 
> 
> _*snip_


 
_Wish corruption filtered due to the circumstances involved._

I wish for the 3DS to get properly hacked; that is, for it to run unsigned code.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 8, 2013)

granted but they started to sell  the hack for $15,000


i wish for a world with out death


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jul 8, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> granted but they started to sell the hack for $15,000
> 
> 
> i wish for a world with out death


 
Granted. The wish is corrupt in itself, because everyone gets bored of life and can't die to ward off the boredom, so they live a life of constant deep depression.

I wish Windows 8 didn't suck so much on a desktop computer.


----------



## Flood (Jul 8, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> granted but they started to sell  the hack for $15,000
> 
> 
> i wish for a world with out death



Granted but it's filled with undead.

I wish I didn't keep getting disconnected on MK Wii.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 8, 2013)

(ugg stop quoting me)
Granted, but nintendo found out that you where running a "back up" copy of MK Wii and brick your wii


i wish for you to stop quoting me


----------



## Flood (Jul 8, 2013)

Granted but i will continue to corrupt anything you post.

I wish my battery charged faster.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 8, 2013)

Granted, but it charged so fast it caught on fire.


i wish to meet the Flying Spaghetti Monster


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jul 8, 2013)

Granted. Your (laptop?) battery now charges in 1 millisecond, but it also discharges in 1 millisecond.

I wish gangsta rap didn't exist at all, ever.

(edit: nukeboy95 Granted, I won't quote you anymore, but you'll never know whose wish I corrupt!)


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 8, 2013)

NOT Granted, since you skipped me



i wish that i was not skipped


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jul 8, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> NOT Granted, since you skipped me
> 
> 
> 
> i wish that i was not skipped


 
Granted, but I quoted you. (Ed: Holy fuck, so many wishes posted in 2-3 minutes!)

I wish chips didn't taste so good, so I actually want to eat more fruit and vegetables.


----------



## Flood (Jul 8, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> NOT Granted, since you skipped me
> 
> 
> 
> i wish that i was not skipped


Granted but now I quote you again. (Edit: haha same wish!)

I wish for a hamburger.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 8, 2013)

granted but it was a human hamburger


i wish to be quoted by KiVan


----------



## Flood (Jul 8, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> granted but it was a human hamburger
> 
> 
> i wish to be quoted by KiVan


Granted but he bans you.

I wish I had a wish.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 8, 2013)

Granted, wait no i cant since im now banned


i wish for: the former staff would continue  to visit the site


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jul 8, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> Granted, wait no i cant since im now banned
> 
> 
> i wish for: the former staff would continue to visit the site


 
Granted. I roll for your wish on a wheel and land on "Loss of all property". Stricken to grant your wish instead because you didn't want to be skipped, and I quoted you. The former staff come back, but somehow they all don't remember who you are...

I wish I was a fish.


----------



## Flood (Jul 8, 2013)

Nebuleon said:


> Granted. I roll for your wish on a wheel and land on "Loss of all property".
> 
> I wish I was a fish.


Granted but you are a clown....fish.

I wish nukeboy would explain who are the former staff he speaks of.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 8, 2013)

Flood said:


> Granted but you are a clown....fish.
> 
> I wish nukeboy would explain who are the former staff he speaks of.


 
granted, these ones 

i wish for a ps3


----------



## Flood (Jul 8, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> granted, these ones
> 
> i wish for a ps3


Granted but you can only play lair.
I wish you would explain why some former members got banned.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 8, 2013)

Granted, but i don't know.


I wish to know the answer too.


----------



## Flood (Jul 8, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> Granted, but i don't know.
> 
> 
> I wish to know the answer too.


Granted but I know first.

I wish I knew where to watch old tmz episodes.(as you can tell I am running out of wishes)


----------



## alex_0706 (Jul 8, 2013)

granted, but after a day the site gets taken down by the nsa​​i wish my wish gets corrupted.​


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 8, 2013)

Granted, but it got normal.
I wish this wish doesn't get corrupted, even for a tiny second.


----------



## Flood (Jul 8, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Granted, but it got normal.
> I wish this wish doesn't get corrupted, even for a tiny second.


Granted but it's been six hours since you wished it so now I can corrupt it.

I wish I remembered what I was about to do.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 8, 2013)

Flood said:


> Granted but it's been six hours since you wished it so now I can corrupt it.
> 
> I wish I remembered what I was about to do.


 
Granted, but you remembered it was time to clean your toilet bowl with your tongue.

I wish Pokemon X and Y would be released this week.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 8, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> granted but it was a counterfeit
> 
> 
> i wish Xuphor was healthy


 
What the heck is wrong with you? Is this some fucking joke, of what is going on with Xuphor? First the Golden Thread, and now this? How old are you? Did anyone even teach you the rights and the wrongs? This thread has members, playing a game, where you fakingly grant and decline on someones wish. Yes, I do hope Xuphor gets a miracle, but the way how you're expressing it is just sick and cold-hearted.
I now want that post to be deleted.
p1ngpong


----------



## alex_0706 (Jul 9, 2013)

granted you are abnormal too

i wish that you cannot read this wish


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 9, 2013)

alex_0706 said:


> granted you are abnormal too
> 
> i wish that you cannot read this wish


 
Not granted cause I highlighted the text.
I wish Obama had a girlfriend's daughter as his wife.


----------



## ars25 (Jul 10, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Not granted cause I highlighted the text.
> I wish Obama had a girlfriend's daughter as his wife.


granted but the daughter is you
i wish for tacos


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jul 10, 2013)

Granted. I give you two tacos. You eat the first one very quickly without even looking, being quite hungry, but before taking a bite out of the second one, your heart just stops. Something about how it looks has you _*very*_ concerned about the earlier one. The taco looks as if it contained elements that should not even appear in a meal destined for human consumption, and you die not from poisoning or contamination, but from panic at what the first taco contained.

I wish for a compression algorithm for computer files that can reduce any file to 1 byte.


----------



## ars25 (Jul 10, 2013)

Nebuleon said:


> Granted. I give you two tacos. You eat the first one very quickly without even looking, being quite hungry, but before taking a bite out of the second one, your heart just stops. Something about how it looks has you _*very*_ concerned about the earlier one. The taco looks as if it contained elements that should not even appear in a meal destined for human consumption, and you die not from poisoning or contamination, but from panic at what the first taco contained.
> 
> I wish for a compression algorithm for computer files that can reduce any file to 1 byte.


granted but it corrupts your file everytime
i wish for a new computer


----------



## TheNlightenedOne (Jul 10, 2013)

Granted, but it lights you on fire.

I wish I could afford a PS3.


----------



## alex_0706 (Jul 10, 2013)

granted the ps3 goes over the desk for 1 dollar
but all ps3 are actually a Tetris game in disguise 

i wish for someting that turns in to nothing


----------



## pistone (Aug 22, 2013)

here take my promise  it turns to nothing 
i wish eof was my play ground :


----------



## alex_0706 (Aug 25, 2013)

granted, you are now banned from this fora.
i wish for the wish that i have just granted that it will happen


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 25, 2013)

Granted, but then mucus posted in it.

I wish Steve Ballmer would die today.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Nov 16, 2013)

Granted, but you die as well.

I wish to know why this thread was unstickied.

(Not a necrobump because I posted a while ago)


----------



## Coltonamore (Nov 24, 2013)

Granted, cuz I donno.

I wish to be in the world of Sword Art Online with my crush.


----------



## alex_0706 (Nov 28, 2013)

granted: you have died because you only had 1 hp and was killed by a leve l1 monster.

i wish a paradox


----------



## Poketard (Nov 29, 2013)

Granted, but it only affects you.

I wish that this wish doesn't get corrupted.


----------



## alex_0706 (Dec 1, 2013)

granted, your next wish gets corrupted.

i wish that the internet will get a mind on its own


----------



## Poketard (Dec 4, 2013)

Granted, but it commits suicide because of how ashamed it was of whats on it.

I wish I can die and become a ghost to wander the Earth forever.


----------



## Coltonamore (Dec 4, 2013)

Granted, but you committed suicide to do it.

I wish I had a girlfriend.


----------



## alex_0706 (Dec 10, 2013)

granted, but you had a accident, and  the only medicine changed you into a girl.

i wish for known the unknown


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 10, 2013)

Not granted cuz engrish.

I wish I had subway.


----------



## mr. fancypants (Dec 14, 2013)

granted but its over 5 years old

i wish that i was a star


----------



## pistone (Dec 14, 2013)

granted but you will be a sun and burn forever 
i wish i had a hat as cool as your ^


----------



## Coltonamore (Dec 16, 2013)

Granted, it was tron to pieces!!!
I wish to become king of the pirates!


----------



## mr. fancypants (Dec 16, 2013)

granted but you were pirated by everybody

i wish that i had something to wish


----------



## alex_0706 (Dec 29, 2013)

i wish for another wish
with that wish i wish for another wish
with that wish i wish for another wish
with that wish i wish for another wish
with that wish i wish for another wish
with that wish i wish for another wish
with that wish i wish for another wish
with that wish i wish for another wish
with that wish i wish for another wish
with that wish i wish for another wish
and with that wish i wish for that my pevious wishes didnt happen


----------



## Coltonamore (Jan 2, 2014)

Granted, NOT!!!
I wish that season 2 of SAO would get here faster!


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jan 2, 2014)

Coltonamore said:


> Granted, NOT!!!
> I wish that season 2 of SAO would get here faster!


Granted, but it would be Japan exclusive.
I wish someone would buy my gamecube.


----------



## Flame (Jan 4, 2014)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> Granted, but it would be Japan exclusive.
> I wish someone would buy my gamecube.


 

Granted but it will be a Wii not a Gamecube.









i wish i had a PS4.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jan 4, 2014)

Flame said:


> Granted but it will be a Wii not a Gamecube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Granted, but it was DOA.

I wish I had an exclousire for my hard drive.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jan 5, 2014)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> Granted, but it was DOA.
> 
> I wish I had an exclousire for my hard drive.


Granted but it broke due to you having Benjamin button disease.

I wish I had a 3ds XL


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jan 5, 2014)

6SoulTriox said:


> Granted but it broke due to you having Benjamin button disease.
> 
> I wish I had a 3ds XL


Granted, but the game card slot, sdcard slot and 3d slider was broken.
I wish I had more money.


----------



## p3rand0r (Jun 6, 2014)

granted ,monopoly one 
i wish i had monopoly


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jun 6, 2014)

p3rand0r said:


> granted ,monopoly one
> i wish i had monopoly


Granted, but it broke because of your pic you uploaded on here

I wish I had a follower, and a PS4


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 6, 2014)

Logan97 said:


> Granted, but it broke because of your pic you uploaded on here
> 
> I wish I had a follower, and a PS4


Granted, but you lost a follower and banned from playing online on the PS4.

I wish I had a pet fox.


----------



## p3rand0r (Jun 6, 2014)

granted , but you will have naruto as a friend
i wish i had my new foto in the avatar


----------



## Coltonamore (Jun 13, 2014)

Granted, but you got corrupted in the possess. 
I wish that I was king of the pirates already!


----------



## Vipera (Jun 14, 2014)

Granted, but if you close your eyes, your parrot will peck them.

I wish I had three legs.


----------



## alex_0706 (Jun 16, 2014)

granted but you get hit by a car and have to amputee 1 leg

i wish that there is no war anymore


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 16, 2014)

Granted, but you have to have to fulfil your sexual needs with a dildo for the rest of your life..

I wish for a high tech laser printer with zero coolness


----------



## Isaac (Jun 23, 2014)

Granted, but it only prints in black and white.

I wish Rune Factory 1 was nearly as good as Rune Factory 3.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 23, 2014)

Granted, but instead of improving rune factory 1 rune factory 3 was made worse.
I wish that I could think of a wish that couldn't be corrupted in any way


----------

